# The 4-letter game



## IrishLass

The 4 Letter Game

I haven't seen this game on the forum here, but we played it on another forum and it became one of my favorites. Here are the rules:

You need to make some kind of sentence or phrase or title out of the given 4 letters... it doesn't have to be funny, but it can be; it needs to be appropriate as per our forum rules pertaining to language, obviously; the sentence/phrase/title has to have real words in them; it can be whacky as you want to make it, but it needs to make some sort of sense.

Then you need to give 4 letters for the next person to play. 

Example:
 Person 1: BSVW
 Person 2: Broiling Smartphone Voids Warranty 

Okay, your turn (whoever you are):


HDTP


----------



## lsg

How Dad traded ponies.


----------



## not_ally

Help, Doctor, this prickles!

INFP


----------



## Muskette

I Need Fragrances, People!!

WLSR


----------



## shunt2011

Wet Lavender Smells Rotten 

TVMK


----------



## Susie

That Vehicle Melts Kangaroos

SCDF


----------



## lsg

Ooops, I forgot to add four letters.:shock:  Oh well, here goes another try.

Some cats don't fly

RJLR


----------



## KristaY

Real Jugglers Love Reptiles

SLPT


----------



## IrishLass

Scheming Leprechaun Pilfers Treasure

OMBG


----------



## snappyllama

Ornery Muppet Bags Groceries

CWKP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Cows work kangaroos play

HISW


----------



## KristaY

Howdy! I'm Snow White

ELSO


----------



## hmlove1218

Elsa loves snowy olaf

HLOP


----------



## Relle

Help Lizards on Plane.  (love this game).

KZEQ


----------



## Trix

Kings zap enemies quietly

SQPR


----------



## Relle

Soap Queen Picks Rats

JUWT


----------



## Trix

Just underground weather tonight (my exciting life)

DOST


----------



## Relle

Do oranges spoil toast.

PYIL


----------



## IrishLass

Pooped Yodeler Injures Larynx

UFWR


----------



## Relle

Unique flowers win race

HUIO


----------



## IrishLass

Halfwitted Umpire Ignores Out

QPNY


----------



## Rowan

Queen puddycat never yowls 

MCSD


----------



## Mommy

My Candle Smells Delicious

LKOI


----------



## Jstar

Large Kangaroo Overruns Individual

TRDC


----------



## shunt2011

Tricycle Runs Down Cow

PQSL


----------



## Trix

Power quells such losses

RSTU


----------



## Obsidian

Real Students Train Unicorns

GLRS


----------



## vyadha

Goat Lard Rarely Stinks


JDEW


----------



## KristaY

Justice Defenders Eat Wolves

WWWW


----------



## lsg

what will work wonders

TCJM


----------



## Rowan

Tangible compliments justifiably matter

BNWP


----------



## IrishLass

Baby naps with puppies


PKOY


----------



## Susie

Princess Knights Old Yeoman

DVTC


----------



## jesfayven

Divine vanilla tortures cat

UCAP


----------



## lsg

Universities Care About Pells

JOTF


----------



## CTAnton

Jilted orangutan thrashes food
SWAF


----------



## Obsidian

swing with ape families

HKVR


----------



## Jstar

Highstrung King Vanishes Repeatedly

MTDA


----------



## IrishLass

Melancholy teenager daydreams addictively


HGES


----------



## KristaY

Harold, grab every size!

FFFF


----------



## Trix

Fairy folk fly forward

SkVC


----------



## lsg

Team Ups Place Order

RWTE


----------



## Susie

Ready? Warp those engines!

JMIR


----------



## Relle

John married irresistible Rhonda.

VBCA


----------



## CTAnton

Vampires Boycott Cannibal Activities

ATGC


----------



## shunt2011

Antagonize The Goofy Cow

JQRT


----------



## El_Granado_Loco

Japanese Quotes Regarding Trace

FMCY


----------



## lsg

Four Men Can Yodle

EGBD


----------



## KristaY

Efficacious Gentleman's Baby Delight!

PPPP


----------



## Susie

Proper Planning Prevents Paroxysms 

SDCN


----------



## IrishLass

Singing donkey croons nonstop

LINK


----------



## Susie

Look! It's new Kisses!

CTTH


----------



## Jstar

Cripes! That Thing Hurts!

LSWH


----------



## not_ally

Let's Salute Working Heroes

BNRG


----------



## Susie

Beards Need Regular Grooming

MMTE


----------



## Trix

Merry Mammoth Takes Everything

RDQD


----------



## IrishLass

Rachel desires quickie divorce.

TGIF


----------



## Khanjari

Thank God it's Friday!!!

THAT


----------



## Susie

Top Hats Are Tremendous

REMO


----------



## lsg

Rats Eat My Oatmeal

DFAN


----------



## shunt2011

Dog Farts Always Nasty

RSPO


----------



## Trix

Real silly pointy ogre

KLIM


----------



## IrishLass

King Leopold is mad!

YBDW


----------



## shunt2011

Yellow Butt, Dirty Water

QPID


----------



## Susie

Quit Parking In Ditch!

DGKL


----------



## Trix

Drunk gargoyle kneads leprechaun 

GGYG


----------



## IrishLass

Giggling girls yabber giddily

PHOF


----------



## Rowan

People hate damp farts!

CCFM


----------



## Susie

Camp cleanliness fights maggots.

GAPR


----------



## lsg

Gators Are Putrid Reptiles

TCJM


----------



## Susie

Turtles can juggle mites

MILT


----------



## not_ally

Me, I LOVE tiramisu 

JFHV


----------



## IrishLass

Jalepeno Flavored Hot Velveeta

RCAW


----------



## Luv2Soap

Runners can always win

JEGB


----------



## KristaY

shunt2011 said:


> Dog Farts Always Nasty
> 
> RSPO





shunt2011 said:


> Yellow Butt, Dirty Water
> 
> QPID



Shunt, you're killing me!! You're on a roll today (my gut still hurts from laughing so thanks for that!)

Josephine's Ears Grow Broccoli

KLYO


----------



## not_ally

Kiss Like You're Overseas

BDGT


----------



## Jstar

Bat Dodges Giant Tulip

GNAC

{and Im just cracking up over here..its apparent that it's not just Effy's mind thats strange..we're all eat up with it }


----------



## KristaY

Ginormous Nectarine Attacks Cheerleaders (film at eleven....)

RRRR


----------



## IrishLass

Repentant Ruffian Regrets Rebelliousness 

MTMT


----------



## Trix

Mad tadpole madly twirls 

VDOP


----------



## Susie

Vampires definitely offend police.

TPOS


----------



## Jstar

Toilet Paper On Shoe

VTSK


----------



## Relle

Very Tasty Steak Kidney

PBMO


----------



## galaxyMLP

Please Buy More Oil

LCSP


----------



## Susie

Light could seep past

PMOC


----------



## lsg

Pills Make Others Cranky

MCHM


----------



## Khanjari

My crazily happy Mother

Hers


----------



## Trix

Heroes evaporate really swiftly

PICE


----------



## lionprincess00

People in cars escaping 



LTSF


----------



## newbie

Lardy Troll shampoos frogs.

DURC


----------



## not_ally

Peace is constantly evasive.

DGTJ

eta:  Sorry, you guys are posting so fast, this was a reply to Trix' PICE post.  Also, how do you guys pick letters?  I just close my eyes and let the universe have its way with the initials as I peck.


----------



## lsg

Don't Go To Jail.

NBAC


----------



## KristaY

Numerous Bullfrogs Are Cacophonous

OYBA


----------



## Khanjari

On your best age

BYCA


----------



## CTAnton

Boy Yanks Chain Anonymously
TZCA


----------



## lionprincess00

Tiny Zoo Creatures Awry

FODJ


----------



## IrishLass

Foot odor dejects Joe.

FOFO


----------



## Relle

Fragrant Oils Fadeaway  Oblivion

UILH


----------



## lsg

Usually I Like Honeydews

MCGM


----------



## newbie

Maggots cramp guts maliciously.

SORH


----------



## KristaY

(Oh ick, newbie!)

Singing Obliterates Rhinoceros Herds

OILS


----------



## Trix

Operatic  igloo lures siren

VSPE


----------



## IrishLass

Vacuum sucks Penelope's earing.

YERT


----------



## Relle

Yurts Enter Roots Tree  :crazy:

Z Q L J


----------



## CTAnton

Zeus quietly loves Persephone
WPTT


----------



## Rowan

Washing perpetuates toiletry themes

QPCM


----------



## Susie

Quiet!  People copying manuscripts!

DISH


----------



## Khanjari

Dog is So Happy 

KOTC


----------



## Luv2Soap

Kids On The Corner


KEQO


----------



## lsg

Kittens Equally Quiet Often

GINP


----------



## newbie

Gonads Increase Nepalese Population. 


TLMD


----------



## Sonya-m

Toads licked my dinner

MIGD


----------



## lsg

My Inventory Got Damaged

FBMO


----------



## Susie

Francis broke my octopus

SMIT


----------



## Jstar

Some Moron Instigated Theft

YKCS


----------



## newbie

Yearling Kamikaze Continues Suckling.

LPAH


----------



## Khanjari

Loud puppies are hilarious! !!

ANDO


----------



## newbie

Almeras Nails Dog Odor.

(referring to Henri)


DFGH


----------



## snappyllama

Don't forget Goliad, homeboys.  (Years of Texas History have left an impact).

SYWT


----------



## Susie

See, you were Texan!

GTTT


----------



## Susie

Going to Texas Tuesday(Just thought I would let y'all know.)

SLLH


----------



## newbie

Salicious Lustful Lovers Honeymoon.

OPEI


----------



## lsg

Only People Eat Icicles.

PFSW


----------



## galaxyMLP

People For Soggy Waffles 

LOSS


----------



## not_ally

Loss Often Stimulates Sensitivity

HTFH


----------



## CTAnton

hot tamales frying harmoniously
GGGT


----------



## Lolly58

Gotta get green tomatoes 



ELAS


----------



## newbie

Enthusiastic Lumberjacks' Axes Sting.

RBPY


----------



## lsg

Rowdy Bingo Players Yell

RSAM


----------



## IrishLass

Rotund Sturgeon Ate Mermaid

NBXD


----------



## Trix

Nearly bashful xylophone dance's

PPCX


----------



## shunt2011

Prickly Porcupine Crushes Xylophone

ZTLP


----------



## lsg

Zitts Torment Likable Person

WRMC


----------



## Trix

Wiley regent makes croissant 

Uvgk


----------



## Rowan

Underneath Vegas gamblers kill

CCFN


----------



## Khanjari

Child cares for nurturing 

PRET


----------



## Susie

Put round extrusion there.

DERY


----------



## IrishLass

Dastardly elephants ransack yardsale.

YTGP


----------



## shunt2011

Yellow Tiger Gets Peeved

TRTZ


----------



## lsg

Train Runs Through Zoo

TSLH


----------



## Relle

The Soap Lush Hands

UIOL


----------



## IrishLass

Ugly iguana ogles ladybug

KBPL


----------



## Relle

Dog pees on lounge.

I Posted when the letters were DPOL ( must have changed)

Kittens bring pleasant laughter.

MHDW


----------



## lsg

Utterly Intolerable Oil Leaks

CEGH


----------



## IrishLass

Uh oh, we seemed to have hit a bit a traffic jam where we're posting at the same time. lol Let's see, I've got Relle's MHDW and Isg's CEGH...

MHDW- Mable has dinghy water!

CEGH- Can Ethel go home?


NBTF


----------



## lsg

Naughty Boy Takes Frisby

LEAG


----------



## newbie

Lepers Eagerly Acquire Gastroenterologist.

BLOD


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Black lace  organza dress

Ndie


----------



## Khanjari

New ducks in eggs

Rovn


----------



## newbie

Robot Octogenarian Ventures North.


DITO


----------



## Jstar

Dilapidated Igloo Tips Over

BHRW


----------



## IrishLass

Bee harbors resentment wrathfully.

FTRE


----------



## Jstar

Fire The Raging Elephants

MKWT


----------



## CTAnton

Malodorous King Wants Towel
EATZ


----------



## shunt2011

Eeyore Attacks Tarantula Zit

BBRT


----------



## Trix

Bemused banana reigns today

KkPt


----------



## lsg

Kangaroo Keeps Parrot Talking

MDOF


----------



## KristaY

Melodious Dingos Operate Flutes

MMMM


----------



## kchaystack

KristaY said:


> Melodious Dingos Operate Flutes
> 
> MMMM



Mermaids Make Mischievous Matchmakers


CFAH


----------



## IrishLass

CFAH

Capricious feline attacks hog.

JUMP


----------



## Sonya-m

Juliet urges Montague passion

Kotf


----------



## lsg

Keep Off The Fence

IHSR


----------



## Khanjari

I have surely Riden 

PPPP


----------



## IrishLass

Peter pitilessly poisoned Penelope.

OINK


----------



## lsg

Only I Need Knuckles

TGDB


----------



## newbie

That Gorilla Digs Bananas.

SPER


----------



## IrishLass

Some people eat rocks. 

ONBY


----------



## newbie

Ornery Noodlemaker Beats Yolk.

MDOI


----------



## lsg

May Drink On Invitation

LFAS


----------



## Jstar

Leaping Flea Activates Scratching

JRBV


----------



## IrishLass

Jammin' rocker beats violin.

WTUL


----------



## Sonya-m

Water tastes unlike lemonade

Bgit


----------



## shunt2011

Big Goon Is Trembling

AFPK


----------



## lsg

Anteater Fouls Pensioner's Kitchen

TIGC


----------



## IrishLass

TIGC

Toothsome impala grins cannibalistically.

OKPO


----------



## Khanjari

O Kin Please Order!

Hope this makes sense!!!

DRIP


----------



## newbie

Drastically Reduced Inventory Pleases.

TOPH


----------



## Susie

Top of purple hat

CHIR


----------



## IrishLass

Choosing hairdresser is rough.

TRIM


----------



## newbie

Trichotillomania Research Is Mysterious.


BDDO


----------



## lsg

Bears Don't Devour Orcas

RMMS


----------



## Jstar

Rumbling Mountain Makes Smoke

ALWM


----------



## IrishLass

Always look while motoring.

GVED


----------



## newbie

Godiva Vetoed Eden's Destruction.


HHUP


----------



## Relle

Hairy Hare Upon Pass

EAEA


----------



## Saponista

Even ambiguity eventually avails

PLYF


----------



## lsg

Pigs Like Yellow Fruit

TOFM


----------



## IrishLass

Tempting offer flusters Marge.

NOPE


----------



## shunt2011

New Orderly Pouts Everyday

TLYM


----------



## dixiedragon

Ticks Love Your Mutt
gbit


----------



## IrishLass

Giblet blobs in turkey (ewww!)

YGRF


----------



## newbie

Your Granny Rips Farts.

(So sorry. It just came into my head and I can't get rid of it. I'm not usually so base.)


TDOP


----------



## snappyllama

Tootsie, Don't Open Presents!

SRTH


----------



## IrishLass

Salacious 'Romeo'  twotimes Helen

VERT


----------



## lsg

Vacationer Eats Rare Turtle

MTIB


----------



## Khanjari

More Teachers In Business 

TQBI


----------



## shunt2011

The queen bites idiots.    RZPL


----------



## Khanjari

Red Zombies Play Little

WERT


----------



## lionprincess00

World elite rule them 

JACL


----------



## newbie

Jackals Accidentally Clean Litterbox.


WSCI


----------



## Jstar

Wiggling Spiders Cause Irritation

LTSN


----------



## IrishLass

Little tike sleeps noddingly.

AZER


----------



## newbie

Angry Zucchini Eradicate Radishes.


POIT


----------



## Relle

Pigs oink  iguanas turn. ( change colour)

VBYX


----------



## Susie

Very bad, your x-ray.(spoken in bad movie accent)

AMBI


----------



## Relle

Australian Mad Bunny Ingested

WWWW


----------



## IrishLass

Wittle wabbit whacks walwus ('Little rabbit whacks walrus' as spoken by Elmer Fudd)

BALL


----------



## lsg

Beasts Are Ludicrously Laughable

DACB


----------



## Khanjari

Do As Curiosity Behaves

GHJK


----------



## newbie

Good Hash Just Kills.


FLIC


----------



## snappyllama

Flokati Lice Infect Carpets.

WITP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

winter in tropical paradise 

hsiw


----------



## lsg

His Sight Is Weak

IJCH


----------



## Relle

In jail, can't harm.

MKPL


----------



## IrishLass

Mockingbird kills parrot lover.

OPEN


----------



## Susie

Onslaught prevents enemy naughtiness

TEAS


----------



## lsg

Tiger Eats A Sightseer

TDDB


----------



## newbie

Teasing Diamondbacks? Dumb Behavior.

AMLP


----------



## Jstar

Airborne Monkey Lands Pitifully 

LAFF


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Laughing around farting friends

Mais


----------



## IrishLass

Mysterious automobile ignites spontaneously.

WBTY


----------



## Susie

Way by the yard(points off in distance).

DECA


----------



## lsg

Decreed Emergency Care Area

WHBS


----------



## shunt2011

Whacko Husband Bares Spandex

RPSL


----------



## IrishLass

RPSL

Raspy parrot speaks laboriously.

DIRT


----------



## shunt2011

Dad Induces Radical Tantrum

RAMP


----------



## IrishLass

Random albatross meanders purposelessly.

YARN


----------



## galaxyMLP

Yearning Armadillos Run Nowhere

TEDF


----------



## Khanjari

The Edge Displays Fantastic! 

I am talking about my Samsung Galaxy Note Edge Device.... love it! !!!

TEDF. (Sorry,  repeating that)


----------



## KristaY

The Energetic Dance Flawlessly

POTS

(still have tears running down my face laughing about fart ripping grannies. The visual is killing me newbie!)


----------



## lsg

Pots Ought To Steam

CSJF


----------



## shunt2011

Cat Scares Jumping Fish

TVLP


----------



## skayc1

Turn Volume Lower Please


PSTB


----------



## IrishLass

Please stop tickling baby!

BARN


----------



## shunt2011

Boys Are Really Nerdy

PLAT


----------



## Relle

Please leave apples there.

SEEM


----------



## galaxyMLP

Small Elephants Emanate Magic

POOP


----------



## snappyllama

Pretty obvious ostriches parade

DWYW


----------



## lizard1232

Do what you want
HIOP


----------



## IrishLass

Hermit inhabits overgrown pasture.

GLOP


----------



## lsg

Giraffe Looks Over People

WPOG


----------



## IrishLass

Wriggly pig outruns gramps.

TENT


----------



## nebetmiw

Tiny Emus Not True 

PPQA


----------



## newbie

Please Plant Quince Again.

GDCD


----------



## IrishLass

GDCD

Great Dane Corners Doberman.

FORT


----------



## Susie

Former Olympian Retires Totally

MOUC


----------



## shunt2011

Mother Outs Urban Cowboy

ULPT


----------



## lsg

Unicorn Loses Pointed Tube

CLBE


----------



## IrishLass

Cacophonous lout bellows effusively.

VAMP


----------



## newbie

Vacuum Annoys Mounted Police

KIUF


----------



## KristaY

Krista Is Usually Fickle 

(meaning myself, not any other Krista's that may be on the forum, lol)

OOPS


----------



## IrishLass

Odiferous offal permeates shop.

HUNT


----------



## traderbren

Harry Used Neville's Toothbrush


JDWY


----------



## newbie

*Just Don't Weigh Yourself!!!!*


Erfd


----------



## lsg

Every Rose Fades Distressingly

MAYD


----------



## JayJay

lsg said:


> Every Rose Fades Distressingly
> 
> MAYD



My aunt yodels daily.

PEWF


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps elves wed fairies?


RUST


----------



## nebetmiw

Reservation under section two 

BbHP


----------



## JayJay

nebetmiw said:


> Reservation under section two
> 
> BbHP



Belligerent baby hides Popsicle. 

SRQA


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Son rolling quarter awkwardly 

KNHT


----------



## IrishLass

Kleptomaniac nurse hoards tranquilizers.

PORK


----------



## traderbren

Party's Over, Rowdy Kids

IATD


----------



## Susie

I am the dudette!

SMIL


----------



## IrishLass

Silvery metal increases luminosity.

ROLL


----------



## traderbren

Romantic Ogre Loves Lilies

MALE


----------



## Susie

Men around lakes exhilarate 

LADY


----------



## lsg

Large Alligator Devours Yeti

MJHF


----------



## Relle

My jokes have failed

TKYU


----------



## IrishLass

Tom's kimchee yields ulcer. 


DRIP


----------



## newbie

Dastardly Recipe Includes Placenta.

FIET


----------



## Relle

Feeling ill eating treats.

LLOL


----------



## Susie

Lovely little old lady(LOL used to just be little old lady in medical abbreviations before text speech)

LLOM


----------



## lsg

Lily Liked Old Mementoes

DLRF


----------



## traderbren

Doctor Left Rose Forever

EMMY


----------



## shunt2011

Evil Mommy Mauls Yetti

TUBS


----------



## nebetmiw

Two umber busty sisters

xtop


----------



## newbie

Xenophobe Trembles Over Pademelon.


LIKU


----------



## Khanjari

Like I'm keeping up!

ABCD


----------



## JayJay

A bad clothes day.

PPBD


----------



## shunt2011

Pig Pen Buys Dirt

QLOF


----------



## newbie

Quinten Languished Outside Fargo.


SKIR


----------



## lsg

Simpleton Kisses Irate Rattler

BAJM


----------



## IrishLass

Boris's aunt juggles melons.

OPEN


----------



## Relle

Only people eat nachos

CCVB


----------



## IrishLass

Canning cucumbers vexes Barbara.

GRIP


----------



## Susie

Girls Rip Into Pizza

ZING


----------



## Khanjari

Zebra is near giraffe 
QWER


----------



## lsg

Questions Were Eventually Remembered

TILR


----------



## IrishLass

The irritable lion roared.

FARM


----------



## Susie

Fruit Amuses Red Monkey

SIZE


----------



## traderbren

Sitting inside zaps energy

GLUE


----------



## lsg

Great Lives Use Effort

CJOM


----------



## Susie

Covered Jars Of Milk

VEYN


----------



## nebetmiw

voracious energy young niece

aqzr


----------



## newbie

Astonishingly Quick Zonda Refuels.

DHYS


----------



## traderbren

Dirty Husband, You Stink!

GRIM


----------



## Susie

Gentlemen really improve matrimony.

THOM


----------



## newbie

Testosterone-like Hormone Overcomes Matronliness.


PFDO


----------



## IrishLass

Poindexter finds Doritos odd.

GOTO


----------



## TeresaT

Gargoyles order take out

EKJR


----------



## lsg

Every Kangaroo Jumped Riotously

TMIB


----------



## Susie

Three Men In Black

CRAD


----------



## shunt2011

Crazed Radical Activates Droid

PLAT


----------



## Susie

Purple Lounger Attacks Tricycle

MQED


----------



## TeresaT

Susie said:


> Purple Lounger Attacks Tricycle
> 
> MQED




Military quarantined exit doors

HZLO


----------



## nebetmiw

Hungry Zumba Leader Organization

QXPY


----------



## IrishLass

Quirky xylophone plays Yanni.

WELD


----------



## Relle

We eat large dogs

LPGR


----------



## galaxyMLP

LPGR

Large Pumpkins Grow Round

KPLW


----------



## IrishLass

Knitted pullover lacks warmth. 

MGTU


----------



## Relle

Mites grow turnips underground.

KRWQ


----------



## shunt2011

Kickbacks Received While Queen

ZPWL


----------



## lsg

Zeppelin Plummeted While Landing

TKTI


----------



## nebetmiw

Two Knit together inside

FDSA


----------



## Susie

Farmer's daughter says, "aye".

RING


----------



## TeresaT

Susie said:


> Farmer's daughter says, "aye".
> 
> RING




Rusty Iron Nose Guard 

PCRL


----------



## IrishLass

Prickly cactus rips leggings.

OWVH


----------



## traderbren

Ornery When Very Hungover

GNAT


----------



## Rowan

Gorgeous nautical acrobatic turtles 

SAME


----------



## newbie

So, are men efficacious? (or just a certain gentleman?)


HDIO


----------



## Susie

Hot Dog In Ocean

DARN


----------



## IrishLass

Dashing Archibald romances Natasha.

GIPD


----------



## traderbren

Get in, pipe down

TRDP


----------



## TeresaT

traderbren said:


> Get in, pipe down
> 
> TRDP




Tonsillitis ruined dating plans

RALF


----------



## lsg

Rolling Around Laughing Forever

IRTM


----------



## shunt2011

Irate Roman Terminates Martian

PZLP


----------



## Susie

People, zip lips, please!

TQHP


----------



## newbie

Two Quid Hardly Purchase


NFGL


----------



## TeresaT

Neighbors Forever Getting Loud

GORD


----------



## Susie

Getting our rings delivered.

GOML


----------



## IrishLass

Gaseous odor mars latrine.

HART


----------



## newbie

Heinous Art Reaches Trashbin.

FOUT


----------



## lsg

Foul Odor Out There

COTM


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Come over the mountain 
NKGT


----------



## traderbren

Nice kitty gets treats

GSQL


----------



## IrishLass

Garlicky stew quashes lunchtime.

BRWO


----------



## Relle

Bear runs with otter.

KYIT


----------



## JayJay

Kitten yawns intermittently today.

QQDG


----------



## IrishLass

Quiet, quiet! Daddy's golfing.

POND


----------



## TeresaT

Pungent Odor Needs Deodorizing

VERB


----------



## shunt2011

Very Expressive Round Booty

PLUP


----------



## newbie

Poisonous Larb Undermines Papacy.

KFGL


----------



## IrishLass

Knackwurst, fried, guarantees lethargy.

DMJT


----------



## lsg

Donuts Made Just Thursday

BAWB


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Buttered apple with Bologna 

NGTR


----------



## nebetmiw

Nigerian Goat tummy rub

NNNN


----------



## traderbren

New nerds need Netflix

LKJH


----------



## IrishLass

Loose kilt jeopardizes hurler.

UGRE


----------



## Susie

Under Geared Recreational Explorer

TREE


----------



## Relle

The round echidna eats.

QQTQ


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Quickly qualify the queen 

GYRD


----------



## newbie

Gypsy Yurt Repels Dust.


CUEO


----------



## Relle

Can unicorns eat oranges ?

PPOP


----------



## lsg

People Pick Off Pineapples

TDDB


----------



## IrishLass

Tasmanian devil devours Brisbane


CJOS


----------



## newbie

Cojones Jostle Outside Supports.

LMOP


----------



## TeresaT

Loud-mouths often pay

LKJH


----------



## Relle

Large kittens jostle happily.

NNKM


----------



## Susie

Naughty Nancy kicked Mary

GOAD


----------



## snappyllama

Goldfish often attack divers

PYBO


----------



## newbie

Perhaps You Bother Others.


FGHK


----------



## Susie

Ferdinand(the bull) gored his kite

PQRS


----------



## galaxyMLP

Pretentious Queens Reprimand Squires 

TALK


----------



## TeresaT

Time Always Laughs Knowingly 

REXI


----------



## IrishLass

Rhinoceros endures x-ray impatiently.

BUNT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Blind unicorn no trouble

DESW


----------



## TeresaT

Dead Emus Smell Wonky

CZVW


----------



## Susie

Checked Zippers Very Welcome

SYRI


----------



## newbie

So, you resuscitate iguanas?

WERT


----------



## Relle

Would elephants run tumultuously.

MLUD


----------



## IrishLass

Moldy liverwurst unleashes destruction. 

HEWN


----------



## Susie

His evildoing wins nothing!

NXTN


----------



## traderbren

No Xylophone Too Noisy

BRAT


----------



## lsg

Best Rate At Time

TIAD


----------



## IrishLass

Tipsy imbecile annihilates dance.

UBER


----------



## Relle

Under bracken emerges rodents.

AEIO


----------



## lsg

An Elephant Is Odorous

TRWS


----------



## Susie

The rains were stupendous

FLUD


----------



## newbie

Freshmen like uncouth drinks.

RTYP


----------



## JayJay

Restless teen yawns playfully.

WATM


----------



## KristaY

Wiley Ants Topple Meringue

ANTS


----------



## Relle

All nations tread skillfully.

PLQE


----------



## lsg

Pink Lights Quit Entirely

CAGH


----------



## Relle

Catch a galah happily.

GHYW


----------



## Susie

Going home, you with?

OCNS


----------



## newbie

Oh, come now, Sherlock!


SBRE


----------



## IrishLass

Somebody- bring Relle éclairs!

DRNH


----------



## nebetmiw

Dear Rain Need Heavy

MGTY


----------



## TeresaT

My guy's tough, ya?

drip


----------



## newbie

Donatello: Renaissance, Italian, Palazzo (Medici)


HERT


----------



## TeresaT

Hairy elephants rarely trumpet

QZOF


----------



## Susie

Quit zinging off furniture(says the tired mother to the over caffeinated child)!

TRIP


----------



## lsg

Three Reptiles Intimidate People

FCNS


----------



## IrishLass

Faux cheese never satisfies.


YECI


----------



## Relle

IrishLass said:


> Somebody- bring Relle éclairs!
> 
> DRNH


 OK, where are they ? I want eclairs



IrishLass said:


> Faux cheese never satisfies.
> 
> 
> YECI


 
Yellow effervescent cakes invigorate :crazy:

JJUY


----------



## newbie

Jumping Jehoshaphat! Ululating Yodelers!

POIT


----------



## KristaY

Piglets Oink In Tandem

OUCH


----------



## nebetmiw

Over under chicken high
Wayt


----------



## Relle

Where are you Tom ?

MEEE


----------



## IrishLass

Moray eel eats Elmer.


SPLO


----------



## Susie

Soap People Love Oils

OILS


----------



## Relle

Only Irishlass loves soap.

SOAP


----------



## JayJay

Surprisingly opera annoys people.

LOZP


----------



## Susie

Loose old zipper problem

LYES


----------



## JayJay

Susie said:


> Loose old zipper problem
> 
> LYES



Lazy youth enrage seniors.

BARK


----------



## IrishLass

Brazen alligators ransack Kissimmee (Florida)

GULO


----------



## Relle

Go underground large octopus

FUNN


----------



## Susie

Female understands naughty noodle

SPUS


----------



## IrishLass

Surplus pumpkins upset supervisor.

WEST


----------



## shunt2011

Wasted Employee Struts Topless

YPLN


----------



## nebetmiw

Young people learn not

Bmvf


----------



## Susie

Blue Monsters Very Funny

ANIT


----------



## Relle

Antelopes not in train.

EAST


----------



## lsg

Eastern Atlantic States Too
IWTG


----------



## IrishLass

I want tasty galumpkis!


UTBL


----------



## newbie

Unitard Tests Boyago's Liberalism.


MDLN


----------



## Relle

Many dogs lie naked roblem:

GEMS


----------



## lsg

Germs Easily Make Sick

TCOH


----------



## shunt2011

Train Crashes On Hog

PLTV


----------



## IrishLass

Please lessen the vitriol!

OOPS


----------



## snappyllama

Opposing octopi punch seals

LITM


----------



## Susie

Looking in the mold.

GUSS


----------



## KristaY

Goat Utilizes Super Soaker (film at 11....)

PATY


----------



## TeresaT

Porcupine attacks terrified yak

OAFV


----------



## Relle

Only aardvarks fight vicious.

CTRL


----------



## Susie

Count the red ladders

SHFT


----------



## shunt2011

Sheep Have Filthy Toes

BLEP


----------



## IrishLass

Boisterous llama engages porcupine.


FJUP


----------



## Relle

Finally Jan uses pickles.

ALTY


----------



## KristaY

Angry Leprechaun Taunts Yodelers

MACK


----------



## IrishLass

Meddlesome alchemist challenges knight.

IBRE


----------



## thedarkreprise

Intelligence Befitting Royal Emissaries 

EVJT


----------



## Susie

Every victory justifies trying(over and over)

PERS


----------



## IrishLass

Pachyderms emit repulsive stench.


GBVR


----------



## Susie

Great Britain Very Regal

TEXS


----------



## thedarkreprise

The Expensive Xylophone Sucks


KTRI


----------



## newbie

Kaput Tricycle Reinvents Itself.

RTGL


----------



## nebetmiw

religion totally god less

laow


----------



## IrishLass

Loud amplifier overwhelms Wilhelmina.

CXHU


----------



## Susie

Can't x-ray hurt umbilicus

LFCN


----------



## newbie

Luigi Fazzoli Counts Noodles.


HIOP


----------



## IrishLass

Hysterical intern overpowers physician.

PLED


----------



## Susie

Pasty little emo dude

SLRP


----------



## lsg

Seven Lions Roar Perpetually

OSIS


----------



## IrishLass

Oh- Susie is soaping!

LMNO


----------



## nebetmiw

Laughable mistake need omen

HYXK


----------



## thedarkreprise

Hey you! Xray knee.

LOPT


----------



## Susie

Left open package tuna(phew!)

STNK


----------



## IrishLass

Stinky tuna nauseates kingdom.

BLCH


----------



## JayJay

Belching loudly calms hiccups. 

GROS


----------



## newbie

Gretel recalls "oven surprise."

HFIT


----------



## Susie

Hissy fits in Texas

PRSQ


----------



## IrishLass

Pianist's recital sparks quickstep.

YTGV


----------



## Susie

You Tube Goes Viral!

SFTB


----------



## shunt2011

Spouse Fits The Barrel (who has the lye?).  JK

FILT


----------



## lsg

Four Individuals Like Travel

CTMA


----------



## IrishLass

Carolyn took my avocado!

OGWE


----------



## shunt2011

Ogre Goes Wild Everyday

PLUT


----------



## traderbren

Princesses Loathe Ugly Tiaras

HFCA


----------



## Relle

Hairy fat cat acrobats.

SEAT


----------



## Susie

Suspiciously, everyone ate tuna(as to why lots of people at the anniversary party got food poisoning, true story.)

VOMT


----------



## nebetmiw

Very Open Mouth today

ALZM


----------



## shunt2011

Amorous Lady Zebra Mates

PQLT


----------



## Susie

Pretty quiet lemurs today

QPMR


----------



## IrishLass

Quivering, Percival meets Rapunzel.


HCTI


----------



## nebetmiw

Hot Cinnamon totti indeed

MHDW


----------



## Susie

Many hares don't wobble

TRTL


----------



## lsg

Turtles Rarely Try Leaping

IFST


----------



## newbie

Incompetent Foreman's Structure Teeters.

DIOP


----------



## galaxyMLP

Dogs Invalidate Omniscient Porcupines

PAJM


----------



## Relle

Pandas and Jellyfish Meditate.

ENTE


----------



## lsg

Enter Next Tunnel East

SHBH


----------



## JayJay

She hates boastful hyperbole. 

LOVE


----------



## nebetmiw

Likes others very easy

PAMZ


----------



## Susie

Purchasing American Made Zippers

NOLA


----------



## JayJay

Nicest oil loving Americans.

Wait, that's not a complete sentence. How about this.

Natalie only loves Aqua. 

PINK


----------



## galaxyMLP

Polar Ice Never Kids (around...)

GOAT


----------



## Relle

Give out apples timely.

HOME


----------



## newbie

How obscenely Mantises eat!

LTRW


----------



## Relle

Large turtles run wild.

LOCK


----------



## lsg

Look Out Catches Killer

IHEA


----------



## soapmage

in Heaven eagles arise

SOTP


----------



## newbie

Sophomoric Organist Trashes Piano

LLMN


----------



## Relle

Little lizard mimics numbat.

ENDG


----------



## lsg

Every New Dog Growls

CHTM


----------



## soapmage

Can't have the monkey

OTPE


----------



## Relle

Other things people eat.

VIRD


----------



## newbie

Viral Infection Rages Downtown


UIOT


----------



## Relle

Under Ivy other things.

MORT


----------



## Susie

Most obstacles ruin toes

OUCH


----------



## Relle

Old ulcers can hurt.

SHIF


----------



## lsg

She Hit It First

HSOS


----------



## Susie

Hot soap often stings

BOOK


----------



## soapmage

Bees out on kites

HOPE


----------



## Relle

Have only peppermint eggs.

DOWN


----------



## lsg

Dads Often Will Nap

BLUE


----------



## IrishLass

Boastful lout unleashes epithets.

ONKI


----------



## newbie

Oily noisy Kingfisher irritates.

HOPT


----------



## Relle

Hop on past toilet.

BUNN


----------



## IrishLass

Bunnies under nightstand nestling.

MINK


----------



## Relle

Mine in nest kitchen.

PAND


----------



## Susie

Parks are nice destinations.

SART


----------



## IrishLass

Smart Alec Reaps Trouble.

YERP


----------



## lsg

Youth Eats Raw Pizza

MBTH


----------



## newbie

Mammoth Bologna  Totals Hostel


LPTY


----------



## JayJay

Leopard print terrifies yuppies. 

BOOM


----------



## Relle

Big organic oranges mutate.

HOME


----------



## newbie

Hummus otherwise meets expectations.

GHDF


----------



## Judiraz

Giving Happiness Defines Friendship

YSIP


----------



## Susie

Your salute is perfect!

SATD


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sadly addicted to diets

JHTF


----------



## galaxyMLP

Johnny Has Trouble Farting 

LAPS


----------



## Relle

Large Apes pick soap.

PGDN


----------



## IrishLass

Pretty good dog noodle. (That's what I get when I ask my hubby for help)

DRET


----------



## newbie

Dreadlocked Rastas Enter Timewarp.

YUED


----------



## lsg

You Used Every Drop

CTWT


----------



## IrishLass

Cracked Teapot Wrecks Teatime.

JFER


----------



## Relle

Like your one Irishlass, since I drink tea, it would wreck it.

Just found eggs rancid.


XECD


----------



## Susie

X-ray:  Elbow Cartilage Deterioration

KARF


----------



## lsg

Kangaroos Are Really Funny

ICTM


----------



## IrishLass

Itchy cooties torment man.

GVEP


----------



## newbie

Governor vetoes encryption provisions.

POTR


----------



## Relle

Pick olives through rain.

NUIL


----------



## newbie

Nutcase Uncovers Ill-advised Latrines.

REWD


----------



## lsg

Rare Emu Was Discovered

MKWB


----------



## IrishLass

Meemaw's knickers were bunched.

DSCT


----------



## IrishLass

DOS-y soap cackles threateningly.

LAMP


----------



## lsg

Large Atlas Marks Places
RMIW


----------



## Sonya-m

Rats must ingest worms 

Huty


----------



## IrishLass

Hiccups unsettle tipsy yachtsman.

GIFT


----------



## lsg

Give It Five Tries

TOES


----------



## shunt2011

Toads Overload Everyone's System

BLAK


----------



## gigisiguenza

Baby Llama Attends Kindergarten

HERB


----------



## IrishLass

Hush, Ethel! Ricky's babalooing! (watching too much I Love Lucy, lol)

WINK


----------



## gigisiguenza

IrishLass said:


> Hush, Ethel! Ricky's babalooing! (watching too much I Love Lucy, lol)
> 
> WINK



Hahahahaha


----------



## lsg

Wet Igloos Not Kosher

RATS


----------



## gigisiguenza

Really Addicted To Soaping 

GIRL


----------



## IrishLass

Gassy innards ruin lunch.

YERP


----------



## Relle

Your esophagus regurgitates peas.

NAIL


----------



## Khanjari

Naughty Aliens Intensely Laugh

LOVE


----------



## gigisiguenza

Loose Onions Vibrate Energetically

MAIL


----------



## katiesue

Man am I lost.

GONE


----------



## CTAnton

Gnarly old nasty elf
CLAI


----------



## JayJay

Can't Laugh Always Immediately

BUMM


----------



## lsg

Big Umbrella Manages Moisture

SORT


----------



## TeresaT

Some Oxen Rarely Tug

RALF


----------



## IrishLass

Red ants love feet.


PLOT


----------



## lsg

Please Leave Our Tent

STAR


----------



## IrishLass

Sweet tea attracts rodents.


GPRO


----------



## Relle

Guinea Pigs Run Off

POQF


----------



## gigisiguenza

Princess Olivia Quietly Farted 

HAKY


----------



## shunt2011

Hank Always Kicks Yetti

YALP


----------



## IrishLass

Yodeling Austrian leaps periodically.

BORG


----------



## Relle

IrishLass said:


> Yodeling Austrian leaps periodically. ( Must be EG)
> 
> BORG



Big Ogres Roar Gregariously

PISD


----------



## TeresaT

Pop Indy Spin Doctors

SVHG


----------



## Relle

Soap verses Home/Garden

XVZQ


----------



## IrishLass

(Ooo- a tough challenge!)

x-ray vision zebra questioned [by zoo officials on behalf of several modesty-offended long-haired yaks]

DVUL


----------



## TeresaT

Dual Vision Ungulates Lost

MVOP


----------



## IrishLass

Molly's violin opus pleased.

HYRE


----------



## Relle

Help your retired elderly.

BURU


----------



## lsg

Brute Utterly Ruins Unveiling

PEAR


----------



## Khanjari

Please End All Rages

BEAR


----------



## shunt2011

Bear Eats Aardvark's Rear

QUIV


----------



## IrishLass

Quirky underwear itches violently.


LOHU


----------



## Relle

Large Ostrich Hides Underground.

FJPK


----------



## lsg

Flamboyant Jumps Puzzle Kangaroo

CLAM


----------



## shunt2011

Cleaver Lacerates A Moderator

BAMM


----------



## IrishLass

shunt2011 said:


> Cleaver Lacerates A Moderator


 
Eeek! I hope it's not a mod from this forum!

 Broody albatross mothers moose-ling.


CPOL


----------



## Saponista

Crazy people often lie 

JDTX


----------



## lsg

Just Dropped The Xylophone 

SIGH


----------



## IrishLass

Shoddy inspector generates hostility.

FCRT


----------



## JayJay

Foul cat regurgitates tuna. 

DOGS


----------



## Relle

Do Others Google Soap 

PGDN


----------



## lsg

Pretty Green Definitely Nice

FROG


----------



## gigisiguenza

For Really Outstanding Gals 
LOOP


----------



## IrishLass

Last Oreo overpowers Polly.

UGBY


----------



## gigisiguenza

Unhappy Gorillas Borrow Yoyos

PUHF


----------



## JayJay

Pandas unfortunately have fleas

VHDE


----------



## IrishLass

Vacant hotel decays eerily.

WRIT


----------



## gigisiguenza

Wily Racoons Invaded Tents

BURP


----------



## shunt2011

Bunny Ursurps Raccoons Patience

WOMZ


----------



## lsg

Wires Overhead May Zap

APSA


----------



## IrishLass

Anglophile Penelope stereotypes Americans.

MUTS


----------



## JayJay

Windows really improved technology.

Macs


----------



## gigisiguenza

Many Applications Came Saturday

NOPE


----------



## Relle

No olive pips enclosed.

TEEE


----------



## gigisiguenza

The Eccentric Elephant Emoted 

BSDJ


----------



## lsg

Blonde Successfully Did Job

EHHW


----------



## gigisiguenza

Emily's Husband Has Warts

AUBC


----------



## IrishLass

Angry Ulysses belligerently cusses.


FRED


----------



## afbrat

Fat Rat Eats Dinosaur

CLUE


----------



## rparrny

Cockroaches Lurk Under Everything
BLOT


----------



## lsg

Best Leave Off Teasing

TROT


----------



## IrishLass

Tough roast offends teeth.


KIMR


----------



## federalist

Kittens Invade McDonald's Restaurant!

WBZR


----------



## Relle

Wilder beasts, zebra run.

KXJQ


----------



## IrishLass

King's x-jeweler questioned

VFTY


----------



## makes_scents

Very funny toddler yodeling


----------



## makes_scents

Kkla


----------



## Relle

Kris Kringle laughs aloud.

HYUP


----------



## annalee2003

Hang Your Unusual Pumpkins

ASDY


----------



## rparrny

A sitter digs youngsters


POPE


----------



## lsg

People Often Pick Eggplant

IHOS


----------



## Khanjari

I'm Happy Off Shore

Holt


----------



## TeresaT

Hippo Oil Looks Tasty

 RMJS


----------



## IrishLass

Rotten mutton just sucks.

WHBT


----------



## gigisiguenza

Whales Have Big Tails

PYWS


----------



## makes_scents

Pretty Young Weasel Soaping

ZWTL


----------



## gigisiguenza

Zelda Wants Tart Lemonade

DGTA


----------



## Relle

Does Gigi talk animal ?     (Talk to Maisy the cat.)

GIGI


----------



## gigisiguenza

Gramma Is Going Inside

VXRL

and yes, I do Relle LOL


----------



## makes_scents

Voldermort Xiphoid Reality League

WWWW


----------



## gigisiguenza

Wanda Walked While Whistling

JSRV


----------



## lsg

Jason Sent Rare Violets

DABN


----------



## Khanjari

Dance And Be Nice

LORD


----------



## Dharlee

Little Old Rabbits Darning

(Hi, I am new! )

XORT


----------



## makes_scents

Xenophobic Organization (of) Rapid Travel

(Hi New person, welcome)

KYLE


----------



## Susie

Kilts You'll Love Evermore (and who does not like men in kilts??)

BURR


----------



## IrishLass

Bikini underwear rides ridiculously. (up fanny)

IGTO


----------



## rparrny

I Got To Opine
SPAT


----------



## Khanjari

Some People Are Terrible 

OVER


----------



## Susie

Obviously Very Elegant Requirements

HORD


----------



## makes_scents

Honey often rides dirty

DOPT


----------



## TeresaT

Darned ovaries produced triplets

Pyne


----------



## lsg

Past Year Not Easy

TAIO


----------



## Khanjari

Time always is off!

DFGH


----------



## IrishLass

Donuts fried generate heartburn

IYEW


----------



## TeresaT

I yelled "EVERYBODY WINS!"

HOPE


----------



## Relle

Have olives , peanuts empty.

SHKL


----------



## TeresaT

Sh*t happens. Karma laughs.

TLWB


----------



## Susie

Too Late, We Bailed

WYVK


----------



## TeresaT

When young vampires kill...

PYNS


----------



## afbrat

Pick your next scent!

Lmno


----------



## gigisiguenza

Llamas make nice outerwear

RUBR


----------



## lsg

Rats Under Big Rock

CSTL


----------



## IrishLass

Careless soaper tosses lard.

PVRI


----------



## TeresaT

pain varies, rarely improves

kemo


----------



## newbie

Kids Engender Maternal Overload

SROB


----------



## Relle

Sore ribs over bottom.

PUIL


----------



## Susie

Paul Usually Irrigates Land

NMBZ


----------



## lsg

New Machine Bestowed Zap

GTAU


----------



## IrishLass

Girls tease Archibald unmercifully.   

OINK


----------



## TeresaT

Oliver invited new kids...

TDLP


----------



## lsg

Tipsy Duke Looked Pale

DDAB


----------



## Ruthie

Doing Drugs Appears Beastly

KNIF


----------



## IrishLass

Knockwurst noisily induced farting.

HVCE


----------



## annalee2003

Hungry Vikings Cause Eruption

BNMC


----------



## Susie

Barney Now Makes Cocoa!

KIND


----------



## IrishLass

Kerrygold (butter) is nonstop delicious!

UDRO


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed

Usually deer run off.

HCEP


----------



## lsg

Help Came Exceptionally Promptly

IMTY


----------



## Khanjari

I Made The Yummy  (pudding)

YEST


----------



## IrishLass

Young eaglet soars totteringly.

MGEW


----------



## Relle

My Groundhogs Eat Worms

UYXT


----------



## newbie

Unabashedly, yelling xenophobes taunt.

HHFF


----------



## Ruthie

Huge Husband Freaks Friends

ASDF


----------



## annalee2003

Artichokes Sound Delicious Frozen (not really!)

GERT


----------



## IrishLass

Goats eat rear tires.

JESW


----------



## lsg

Just Eat Some Wings (Chicken)

GTGP


----------



## Relle

Go To Go Pro

OPSM     (name of optometrists here).


----------



## newbie

Oh please, stop moaning.

CFOE


----------



## Relle

Can Flowers Offend Elephants.

VCSH


----------



## TeresaT

Vikings crashed sorority house.

GHYT


----------



## newbie

Get help, you twit.

LOPT


----------



## IrishLass

Laughing octopus perforates tentacle.

MYVR


----------



## lsg

May Your Vacation Rock

DDAB


----------



## Susie

Don't Disrespect Alton Brown!

CHEF


----------



## gigisiguenza

Cowboys have effervescent farts (LOL)

HEAS


----------



## Khanjari

Henry Eats Apple Sandwich 

EATS


----------



## Susie

Every Available Truck Shined!

GOOD


----------



## IrishLass

Gabby ogre orates delightedly.

DEWS


----------



## Khanjari

Don't Ever Waste Sauce

MILD


----------



## lsg

Most Icebound Lizards Disappear.

JWCB


----------



## Relle

Jill Will Catch Bugs.

TCDF


----------



## annalee2003

Truffles Cut Down Fat (I wish)

ABQW


----------



## newbie

Aren't babies quintessential whiners? (rhetorical question)

DITO


----------



## TeresaT

Dang I tripped out

TEPI


----------



## IrishLass

Torrid e-mail perpetuates infatuation.

APNU


----------



## Khanjari

Anxious People Never Understand 

BEAT


----------



## lsg

Better Eat A Treat

HWGA


----------



## Khanjari

Harsh Words Get Annoying 

DERF


----------



## newbie

Does everyone rarely finish?

SDTH


----------



## IrishLass

Slothful dolt taunts hardworkers.

GHLP


----------



## newbie

Goliath harangues little princess.

DFGH


----------



## Krystalbee

Don't forget Goldie Hawn

DWMC


----------



## TeresaT

Dr Who marries Clara

FLIP


----------



## lsg

Fierce Lama Is Purging


----------



## Khanjari

lsg said:


> Fierce Lama Is Purging



Lsg, you did not give the clue for next one to continue


----------



## lsg

Oh sorry, I forgot once before.  Here is the clue---BHLF


----------



## IrishLass

Boisterous host laughs ferociously.

PURR


----------



## Relle

Puppies under rugs run.

WERT


----------



## newbie

Well Executed, Runty Toff!

PEOL


----------



## IrishLass

Perspiration emits odorous load.

DEFT


----------



## lsg

Don't Ever Feed Turtles

MCHR


----------



## Relle

My cat has ringworm.

BHYU


----------



## IrishLass

Bunny has your underwear.

MERL


----------



## Relle

I'd better go check. hehe

Microscopic entities rule Llama.

QJKL


----------



## newbie

Quietly, Jill kegeled libidinously.

TERW


----------



## Susie

Tornado Erases Roundsoap, Washington!

DELA


----------



## lsg

Does Ella Like Alligators?

BIMC


----------



## IrishLass

Baby iguana munches crickets.

WERB


----------



## Susie

Watermelon Exploding! Run Back!

WHYZ


----------



## newbie

Witch hexes youngin's zits.

NCOI


----------



## IrishLass

Never cuddle ornery insects.


GRID


----------



## Susie

Good riddance, I declare!

BATH


----------



## shunt2011

Boys Advertise Their Habits

XYTV


----------



## lsg

Xerox Your Transcript Visibly

IATD


----------



## Relle

I'm addicted to dates.

BEEN


----------



## IrishLass

Bunnies eat Evelyn's nasturtiums.

HUNT


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Happily, Uncle Nathan tokes

GYCD


----------



## Susie

Good, you're calming down!

NOVA


----------



## lsg

Never Offer Vitamins Around

DDAB


----------



## annalee2003

Don't Doubt All Businesses 

HGFT


----------



## IrishLass

Henry's gouty foot torments.

COLT


----------



## newbie

Coloring outside lines teaches. 

KLPL


----------



## Susie

Kathy loves purple loaves (of soap).

HILL


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Happily in love, Lucy

Jgdr


----------



## Relle

Jake goes down road.

SERG


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Starving Elephant Ravishes Guavas.  

KLFR


----------



## lsg

Keep Looking For Road


KJGH


----------



## IrishLass

Killer jackal guts hyena.

TOIP


----------



## newbie

Top off, inebriated patrons!

DSAR


----------



## Relle

Does soap age rapidly.

PGDN


----------



## mymy

Plumpy gorillas don't nibble. 

HRAB


----------



## lsg

Hairy Rat Ate Banana

BJSB


----------



## newbie

"Bejebuz, Jimbo!" said Bart.

NNCO


----------



## IrishLass

Negative Nelly crushes optimism.

LOOM


----------



## Relle

Large ominous ostrich menaces.

HJUK


----------



## Susie

Hatefulness just undoes kindnesses.

SEAR


----------



## IrishLass

Sefarina eludes ardent Romeo.

BERT


----------



## lsg

Big Elephant Ruins Turf

WHTC


----------



## newbie

Who hatched Trump's campaign?

DUTO


----------



## IrishLass

Dagnabit, uranium toppled over.


GYRO


----------



## shunt2011

Gladys Yelled Roll Over

TURP


----------



## IrishLass

Torn upholstery ruins parlor.


MINT


----------



## lsg

Morning Is Nice Today

HARH


----------



## federalist

Heavenly autumn rustling heard.

ELMS


----------



## shunt2011

Elephant Lifts Massive Sofa

PUNK


----------



## IrishLass

Perspiring underarms nauseate Kimberly.

RUST


----------



## Relle

Roger understands saponification truly.

YQLP


----------



## CTAnton

Yolanda quietly licks peaches
TNTN


----------



## Relle

Trevor never thinks, never.

IUNH


----------



## federalist

I uh... nevermind hun... :angel:

OAKS


----------



## traderbren

Ooh! Another Kinky Sailor!

CBML


----------



## IrishLass

Call Batman much lately?

DFRE


----------



## lsg

Determined Female Reaches Equator

IJSC


----------



## newbie

I just, simply can't.

OOLP


----------



## Relle

Octopus, occupy, large places.

STOP


----------



## Susie

...in the name of love...

Sorry, Terrible Obsession/Possession

NAME


----------



## shunt2011

Nobody Asks Mom Everything

PLATZ


----------



## IrishLass

Hey, Shari- that's 5 letters, you sneaky you!   I'm going to pretend that the 'Z' was a cat walking across your keyboard and leave it out. 

Prancing llama amazes turtle.

IBUT


----------



## shunt2011

IrishLass said:


> Hey, Shari- that's 5 letters, you sneaky you!  I'm going to pretend that the 'Z' was a cat walking across your keyboard and leave it out.
> 
> Prancing llama amazes turtle.
> 
> IBUT


 
Can you tell it was too early in the morning to be thinking...LOL

Irritable Boys Underwear Tears

SPLA


----------



## newbie

Silly putz seems asinine.


EBSO


----------



## happilyabby

Eating Bacon Symbolizes Obesity

MCJF


----------



## traderbren

My Cheeseburger's Just Fine

EGGO


----------



## annalee2003

Eggs Gone Good Overnight 

MAWS


----------



## IrishLass

Moldy apples weaken stomach.

WIMP


----------



## lsg

Work Is More Pleasing

WHAT


----------



## traderbren

Wombats Have Artistic Turds

HELP


----------



## IrishLass

Hardheaded egomaniac lacks professionalism. 

FDCM


----------



## newbie

Fiduciary duties created mistrust. 

RRPY


----------



## Relle

Rory Rapidly picked yams.

JGLL


----------



## IrishLass

Jumpy gangster loses loot.

LFUR


----------



## Relle

Large fat unicorn runs.

NMFK


----------



## lsg

Never Make Fancy Kabobs

IRIP


----------



## shunt2011

Irresponsible Reptile Irritates Pig

TONG


----------



## Relle

That obnoxious nanny goat.

TFIS


----------



## IrishLass

That forceful, irritating salesperson.

LFRT


----------



## Relle

Let flirtatious rodents think.

RICK


----------



## lsg

Really Irate Chicken Kicks

SGMW


----------



## newbie

Semaphore groupies make waves.


BCHF


----------



## IrishLass

Bountiful codfish hypnotize fishermen.

EWRT


----------



## Relle

Eyes watch rambunctious turtles.

HJYP


----------



## annalee2003

Horses jump (over) yonder pasture

DKLA


----------



## Relle

Do kittens lick armadillos ?

MBNY


----------



## lsg

Mean Bears Never Yelp

RICW


----------



## IrishLass

Rowdy iguanas cruise waterfront.

UDPO


----------



## galaxyMLP

Unscrupulous Disciples Presuppose Opposition

FLAK


----------



## newbie

Formidable Laugenkranzbaecker accost Kremlin.

KGBS


----------



## lsg

Kind Grandma Bakes Scones
IAUE


----------



## lsg

xiddo said:


> Search electronic audio recognition
> ALES


That doesn't match the letters from the previous post.


----------



## Susie

Ineligible Alphabetical Union Entry

DETA


----------



## newbie

Don't executives think anymore?

FITI


----------



## IrishLass

Frightfully infantile tantrum irritates.

OKRA


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Olive kept Ricky alive

WNJO


----------



## newbie

Wake now! Jojo's on.


EWPR


----------



## IrishLass

Ewww! Wilhemina's pumps reek!

VERB


----------



## afbrat

Very Energetic Rabbit Bouncing

BURP


----------



## treegoddess

cooky warlock kaleidascope poke

TFJO


----------



## newbie

You have to use the letters given by the previous person to make a sentence or phrase!

Will use BURP.

Burlesque Underpants Reveal Pustules.


PLOK


----------



## IrishLass

Pothole! Look out knucklehead!

IHTR


----------



## Susie

I hate this road!

ARDS


----------



## lsg

Alligator Really Does Stink


HOTF


----------



## IrishLass

Hands off, touchy freak!


FYBN


----------



## Susie

Fair yesterday, beautiful now.

FCQF


----------



## lsg

Faculty Couldn't Question Facts

PCHT


----------



## IrishLass

Prancing colts hazard tango.

STLI


----------



## newbie

Stop talking. Listen instead.

TUYO


----------



## IrishLass

Talking upsets yonder orator.


OLHT


----------



## newbie

Oh Lawdy, how true!!!

BCGD


----------



## Susie

Buying cold gelato deserts.

PORF


----------



## CTAnton

People Often Refuse Favors
WQXR


----------



## lsg

Wilma Quit Xylophone Racket

SIUY


----------



## newbie

Surely in-laws understand you. 

LOLI


----------



## Relle

Laughing out loud (is) intoxicating.

NMKL


----------



## IrishLass

Neptune munches krill linguini.

OVTE


----------



## newbie

Ovaries vote to ebb.

WOPE


----------



## Susie

Won't Obtain Personal Equipment.

OTOY


----------



## lsg

Only Two Older Yuppies


DBAT


----------



## Krystalbee

Dracula Bit Annie's Thumb ;-)
ILLV


----------



## annalee2003

I Love Long Visits

CGSD


----------



## IrishLass

Cheated girlfriend sobs dejectedly.

DEFT


----------



## lsg

Don't Ever Flip Turtles

MSIA


----------



## newbie

Multitudes swarm into Aldi.  (There was that stick blender sale, you know.)

FYGP


----------



## shunt2011

Frightened Gorilla Gets Present

PGYF


----------



## IrishLass

Petrified gorilla yelps frantically!

KLOP


----------



## shunt2011

King Lion Offs Pirate

POLC


----------



## newbie

Police Off Loco Cannibal.

SDRE


----------



## IrishLass

Supermodel dumps Revlon executive. 


WHEW


----------



## Relle

Witches have electric whips.

ABCD


----------



## Susie

Always Bring Cheesy Dumplings!

EFGH


----------



## shunt2011

Effy Fights Goulish Hares  

IJKL


----------



## lsg

Is Jake Kicking Lions?

RLCM


----------



## Relle

Running large cats momentarily.

MNOP


----------



## IrishLass

Mysterious noise overexcites pony. 

HUNT


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Healthy unicorn nourishing treats. 

TRFG


----------



## Susie

Triple regular fine ground

IJKL


----------



## shunt2011

Irishlass Just Killed Lye.  

Oops. 

DUMB.


----------



## lsg

Need 4 letters.


----------



## afbrat

Disappeared Under My Bed

FOUR


----------



## lsg

Found Our Used Racket

SOLF


----------



## IrishLass

Scuba-diving oceanographer loses fins. 

SERP


----------



## Relle

Serpent eradicates rascally panther.

NINE


----------



## newbie

No Income, No Excess.

MPLO


----------



## IrishLass

My parrot loves Oreos.

PORK


----------



## lsg

Pared Out Rough Kinks

STTL


----------



## newbie

Saucy Trombonist Titillates Lovers.

REWU


----------



## IrishLass

Retro electronics warranty uncertain.


LIWI


----------



## newbie

Love Is Worth It.

BBOO


----------



## Susie

Bumblebee buzz omnipresent onamonapia

VEVI


----------



## lsg

Vast Eastern Victory Imminent

DSHS


----------



## nframe

Department for Soaping Health and Safety

ABCD


----------



## dibbles

Alvin Broke China Dishes

DPOM


----------



## lsg

Didn't Put Out Matches

DMDT


----------



## IrishLass

Does McDonald's deliver takeout?


UCPO


----------



## shunt2011

Unicorn Clocks Police Official

PQRS


----------



## newbie

Plebeians quietly renew stock.

RTIO


----------



## annalee2003

Readers Try Initiating Order

FDGH


----------



## newbie

Fat Dragon Gores Harpist. 

MNDE


----------



## dibbles

Many Navels Deserve Empathy

RGAF


----------



## IrishLass

Rotting garbage attracts flies.


MURE


----------



## Relle

Manure underground reeks eventually.

YLMB


----------



## lsg

Youth Locates Missing Boy
SWIO


----------



## IrishLass

Sticky wickets irk Orville.


PLIB


----------



## dibbles

Please Leave It Be

DMOR


----------



## Susie

Dancing Merrily Over Rocks

ROLD


----------



## newbie

Really??? Old Ladies Do-it?!?

(Small cheat. Sorry.) 

REWT


----------



## dibbles

Revenge equals wasted time

CPAL


----------



## lsg

Carl Pulled A Ligament

IJCB


----------



## IrishLass

Indiana Jones cracks bull-whip.


OKTR


----------



## nframe

IrishLass said:


> Indiana Jones cracks bull-whip.
> 
> 
> OKTR



Old kangaroos tire readily

MNSP


----------



## dibbles

Moms need super powers

KRAD


----------



## IrishLass

Kindly rat adopts dormouse.

DTCE


----------



## dibbles

Diner Tastes Curly Endive

BAJM


----------



## newbie

Bam-Alama-Jama-Mam

HFIR


----------



## lsg

Help For India Returns

NIGT


----------



## Susie

NOT in good taste!

RUDE


----------



## IrishLass

Rowdy, unruly dudes erupt.

IMUT


----------



## annalee2003

Intruding monster understands trivia.

DSAW


----------



## newbie

Delaying soaping another week. 

CVBN


----------



## dibbles

Cartoon Villain Bonks Noggin

TRST


----------



## lsg

Turkey Rates Super Taste

TGIT


----------



## IrishLass

Turkey giblets impart tummy-ache.

 CPTY


----------



## lsg

Can't Placate Turkey Yearning

IHAT


----------



## Relle

I Have a Turkey   ( for Christmas).

JKOP


----------



## IrishLass

Just kumquat oatmeal, please.

YGFR


----------



## Relle

You go for rice.

MNKL


----------



## lsg

Man Nets Kringle Loot

ICTG


----------



## Relle

I can think great.

PPRE


----------



## newbie

Posh Preppie Retires Early. 

LOOP


----------



## traderbren

Lazy Owls Order Pizza

POOF


----------



## Relle

Pandas order orange fruit.

MMNK


----------



## IrishLass

Monkeys munch nummy kumquats.


PCDB


----------



## annalee2003

Pretentious  cockroaches demand bubbly (champagne)

SHAN


----------



## newbie

Shoe Horns Argue Non-stop!


FUTR


----------



## lsg

Few Use Tree Resin

IHBD


----------



## Susie

I hate bad doughnuts!

NSAT


----------



## IrishLass

Nasty salad, atrocious tomatoes! 

LOPT


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Living on pity tips

RSAK


----------



## Relle

Ruined soap and kaolin.

QWXD


----------



## newbie

Qi Withers Xanthomatous Deformity

WRYT


----------



## Susie

Writhing Rhythmic Yodeling Troubadours

SHRK


----------



## IrishLass

Severe halitosis ruins kiss.

IBEW


----------



## Susie

I've been eating watermelon.  (I wish)

WISH


----------



## lsg

What Is Stirring Here

WHAT


----------



## shunt2011

Whale Has Another Tuna

TAHW


----------



## Relle

The ants had watermelon.

HUYI


----------



## IrishLass

Hannibal upchucks yak intestines.

WSVO


----------



## Becky_Gadmer

Weasel sneaks vodka onboard.

GWLN


----------



## dibbles

Grown wren leaves nest

PILT


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Pickles invite lettuce today

QTBL


----------



## Susie

Quiet!  Turtles burnishing telephones.

PELL


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Puppies Enjoy Licking Lollipops 

LSGH


----------



## IrishLass

Lindy's soap gels hot.


OINK


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Open Invitation Needs Kindness 

 SXZP

No need to use the quote when replying to the above post.


----------



## Susie

Scienctific: Xylem, Zooplankton, Protozoa

BHSP


----------



## lsg

Busy Hot Shoppers Perspire

DIMF


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Dan Is My Friend


LKJH


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Last Kickboxer Jabs Hard

CARP


----------



## dibbles

Cirque Acrobat Rips Pants

CDIC


----------



## chemandcreate

Leadership opens outward people

TASK


----------



## Susie

Take away lazy kings

LPRD


----------



## lsg

Leopard's Prey Reaches Desert

MHCO


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Many Hackers Create Omelets

LAME


----------



## dibbles

Love and Mercy Endures

UPON


----------



## Becky_Gadmer

Uppity People Often Nag

KRBE


----------



## dibbles

Kids Recklessly Bounce Everywhere

WLHC


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

White lions have claws

Pdgh


----------



## lsg

Pretty Deer Got Hit (by a car)

MDIA


----------



## traderbren

Madame Deer Is Alive?

HEFA


----------



## houseofwool

Heifer eats fragrant alfalfa 

SYNV


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Save your next Vacation


   ZBKQ


----------



## chemandcreate

Zulu Bravo Kilo Quebec

PDOS


----------



## dibbles

Perfect Dreaded Orange Spots

BRGO


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Brian Rides Goats Outside


QQAP


----------



## shunt2011

Quails Query At Party

XTRV


----------



## dibbles

Xavier tunes rusty violin

MCLD


----------



## IrishLass

Musty cellar lacks drainage.

POOL


----------



## crispysoap

People Often Open Locks

ATNP


----------



## Relle

Ants tend not (to)pee.

LHJM


----------



## lsg

Larry Had Jacuzzi Made

BIGW


----------



## Relle

BIGW - that's funny, we have a shop here called that. 
https://www.bigw.com.au/?gclid=CKP7xNPDzckCFQ5wvAodDvcFvw


Big Iguanas go wild.

TARG


----------



## crispysoap

Try Another Random Gate

LINS


----------



## annalee2003

Leaking icebergs need saving

KHAN


----------



## dibbles

Kindergartner has a nap

YTAG


----------



## Susie

You took a goat??

DROP


----------



## IrishLass

Don't rudely ogle pachyderms. 


ERME


----------



## lsg

Every Righteous Man Endures

BVST


----------



## shunt2011

Big Vessle Sinks Tank

TSVZ


----------



## newbie

TopGear Sharpens Vehicular Zeal.

KPIL


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Keltic Porcupines Idolize Laxatives

TICK


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

This is Crazy Kitchen


   HYMZ


----------



## IrishLass

How's your monstrous zit?


OBTE


----------



## Relle

Only big termites eat.

PQOA


----------



## dibbles

Pacing Quickly on Asphalt

SHIP


----------



## galaxyMLP

Salty Hipsters Irritate Parents

PLES


----------



## chemandcreate

Please leave, environment shattered

BWHI


----------



## IrishLass

Belch...what horrible indigestion!

TINK


----------



## Relle

Think I need kittens.  (not really)

UIYT


----------



## chemandcreate

Unicorns in yellow tights

CXFR


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Cats x-ray for Real

NMXC


----------



## Susie

New medic x-rays cats.

CHLD


----------



## lsg

Cold Hands Look Damp

CSGD


----------



## IrishLass

Crazy situation generates disorder.

YFOP


----------



## crispysoap

Yellow Fox Orders Pizza

TFCE


----------



## dibbles

Tuna Finds Cereal Enticing

GRLP


----------



## Relle

Girls run loopy prancing.

BELK


----------



## IrishLass

Barbie exasperates longsuffering Ken.


SRWI


----------



## shunt2011

Sheep Roam With Insects

IWPZ


----------



## IrishLass

Ick! Whomp! Plunk! Zoink!  (fight words that may theoretically have been considered for the old Batman and Robin TV show, but obviously were never used....that I know of).  :razz:  


BTOP


----------



## Relle

Bees think over pizza.

NMUI


----------



## IrishLass

Nefarious monkey unleashes insects.

TREE


----------



## dibbles

Turtles rarely eat evergreens

MNOP


----------



## crispysoap

My Neighbour Opens Parcels

YCHS


----------



## Susie

You can't have soup.

YMHG


----------



## IrishLass

You must have garlic.


NWNP


----------



## chemandcreate

New Watch Needed Posthaste

TSFY


----------



## lsg

Tis Season For Yule

RATC


----------



## Relle

Rogue alligator touches cat.

MICE


----------



## crispysoap

Mighty Ibex Climbs Everest 

GSTC


----------



## Dana89

Get Soap then clean

DRAY


----------



## tigersister

Gracious scholar teaches crustaceans.

TSBK


----------



## Susie

Since there were two new ones, I'll do both of them, and give another new one.

Dog ran away yesterday.

Today silly beagle kept (home).

STRM


----------



## traderbren

Sleep Tight, Running Mutt

HFDA


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Happy for dirty apples


PPPP


----------



## lsg

Peter Piper Picked Peppers

RTSN


----------



## newbie

Resentful Teen Scowls Non-stop.

FDOI


----------



## chemandcreate

Frogs dance over islands

FCQJ


----------



## Tizzy

Fat Cats Queue Jump

TLMK


----------



## dibbles

Ten Laughing Monkeys Knit

DAVR


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Do apes visit Russia


LZQV


----------



## traderbren

Lazy Zebras Quit Volleyball

JLSW


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Just late snow weather


OOPP


----------



## lsg

Only Opossums Peel Pears

RRSS


----------



## dibbles

Ramblin' Rose Sips Sassafras

WRTW


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Wear Red Tights Wednesday


   LXZQ


----------



## traderbren

Luke's X-wing Zips Quickly

KLIP


----------



## Relle

Kangaroos languish in pools.

FROM


----------



## dibbles

Fox Runs Over Mountain

ABBA


----------



## Relle

All Big Baboons Acclimatize.

PLAY


----------



## IrishLass

Porridge lover avoids yogurt.  


UHBF


----------



## shunt2011

Unicorn Hides Big Fart

FUBL


----------



## traderbren

Flatulent Unicorn Belches Loudly

HKDI


----------



## lsg

Happy King Dines In

ECHD


----------



## Relle

Echidnas can hide downunder.

DELE


----------



## crispysoap

Dangerous Eels Love Eggs

SUBR


----------



## dibbles

Some Understand Bus Rules

FPIL


----------



## crispysoap

Fierce Pirates Invented Love

GFTS


----------



## IrishLass

Gabby friend talks steadfastly.


EREW


----------



## shunt2011

Everyone Reviews Errant Words

SATA


----------



## lsg

Santa Ate Two Apples

POCS


----------



## crispysoap

Pigs Open Coffee Shop

CTSR


----------



## newbie

Chatty Troll Stupefies Recluse.

LEVY


----------



## Relle

Large elephant views yanks.

PAGE


----------



## dibbles

Possibilities are greatly exaggerated 

RUDL


----------



## pjones

Round Udders Deliver Lactose

FTTW


----------



## shunt2011

Fast Toddler Tackles Whale

WTFZ


----------



## lsg

Where To Fly Zeppelin

MBLG


----------



## Becky_Gadmer

my balloon loathes gravity

PKRG


----------



## IrishLass

Party-pooper killjoy ruins garden-party.


LINT


----------



## crispysoap

Lemur Invades Night Train

GTSK


----------



## dibbles

Giant Toad Scares Kitten

BNSN


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Brand New Soaping Necessities

PLOP    (  )


----------



## IrishLass

Perilous ledge outwits pedestrian.


HDTR


----------



## dibbles

High Diver Takes Risk

WYGT


----------



## lsg

Will You Get Tanned?

MHIR


----------



## crispysoap

My Hair Is Ridiculous 

HAIV


----------



## Relle

Have apples in vat.

MKUJ


----------



## dibbles

Moonshine, kicked up juice

PNPY


----------



## newbie

Please, Nations! Penalize Yodelers.

HUTE


----------



## lsg

Have Utterly Tiresome Echoes

IRTN


----------



## chemandcreate

I Run The Night

DTIH


----------



## Susie

Ditch the ignorant hick!

(Not trying to offend anyone!  I define myself as a country hick, as I would rather be out in the country.)

COLD


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Can Old Letters Die (?)

ACRD


----------



## dibbles

After Christmas, Rest Deserved

TDDG


----------



## shunt2011

Ten Deer Damage Garage

GRIZ


----------



## lsg

Gardener Runs Into Zebra

RMID


----------



## chemandcreate

Reindeer migrate in droves

SHBL


----------



## Relle

She has bells - listen.

VOLN


----------



## dibbles

Vocal Owlet Leaves Nest

FPEK


----------



## Susie

Foolish Pekingese Escaped Knapsack

CIMN


----------



## IrishLass

Cinnamon is much needed.


JSRD


----------



## dibbles

Just simply relax, darling

WLMD


----------



## Susie

Why, lawsy me, darling! (Bats eyelashes at fellow that said above.)

AMRC


----------



## IrishLass

Amorous marmoset romances chimpanzee.

GRTY


----------



## lsg

Grinch Rarely Tolerates Yuletide

SRDT


----------



## dibbles

Secrets revealed? Do tell.

DRON


----------



## newbie

Don't Reveal One! No!


MFTP


----------



## dibbles

My Face Turned Purple!

RBST


----------



## newbie

Round Booty Shakes Thunderously.

OKML


----------



## crispysoap

One Kite May Land

MSGR


----------



## Susie

Maybe Santa got rotund (from eating too many cookies)

AQIU


----------



## chemandcreate

A Queen Is Unique 

YWFS


----------



## IrishLass

Young whippersnappers forego safety. 

NURP


----------



## traderbren

Next User Respond Please

PLUM


----------



## lsg

Please Look Under Mug

TIOE


----------



## dibbles

Talk it over, everyone.

MBOT


----------



## newbie

Mechanical 'Bot Orates Tediously.

EIOU


----------



## dibbles

Eeyore Is Openly Unhappy

TTUW


----------



## Relle

Terrific turtle under weather.

NKUI


----------



## IrishLass

Never kiss unless invited.

DWOP


----------



## dibbles

Dragons will often party

SIMN


----------



## crispysoap

Soaping Is Marias Nemesis. 

ZUFT


----------



## traderbren

Zookeeper Understands Fierce Tiger

HSAM


----------



## crispysoap

Have Some Amazing Mango

XTYS


----------



## IrishLass

Xavier tried yodeling. Sucked.

BREW


----------



## Relle

Big Rhinocerus eats worms.

PNHY


----------



## lsg

Peter (Rabbit) Never Hopped Yesterday

BSTD


----------



## dibbles

Big Sister Tap Dances

WWKI


----------



## Relle

Wiley wabbit kisses ibis. (elmer fud voice).

UIOA


----------



## dibbles

Uppity Idiot Overlooks Apples

SWIE


----------



## IrishLass

Silly wabbit irks Elmer (Fudd)

HONE


----------



## dibbles

Hovering Over Near Edge

BYRD


----------



## crispysoap

Bring Your Rabid Dog

FHAT


----------



## newbie

Footballing Heavenly Angels Thunder.

LLFO


----------



## dibbles

Lucky Lady Feels Optimistic

BNRB


----------



## Relle

Big Numbat Rages Briskly.

ILUR


----------



## lsg

Ill Lions Usually Roar

IATM


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I Am Totally Meaningfull

RIBU


----------



## IrishLass

Reasonableness implies better understanding.

DRIP


----------



## crispysoap

Dirty Rope Is Problematic 

SWIM


----------



## newbie

So What? I'm Macho!

ETYE


----------



## lsg

Every Time You Egress

IDSF


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Igloos Decrease Super Fat

(Don`t ask me how, they just do...)

BEAD


----------



## IrishLass

Bejeweled empress's amethyst dazzles.

FRED


----------



## Relle

Fried red emperor (fish) dies.

HYTR


----------



## IrishLass

How's your Tuscan ravioli?


OMNI


----------



## lsg

Oh My, Not Ingestible

CHTM


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Cheat Happens, take measurements!

TOCG


----------



## IrishLass

Ten ocelots corner grizzly.

SEWN


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Some  emu winter nude
KMPF


----------



## lsg

Keep My Perfume Flowery

ICOT


----------



## dibbles

Ivory Castle Opens Tower

GBIS


----------



## traderbren

Gone Bowie Is. Sad.

LVBR


----------



## shunt2011

Low Variance Bridge Road

RBZV


----------



## Relle

Really big zebra's vomit.

QDWE


----------



## IrishLass

Queen disdains watery espresso.

MINT


----------



## dibbles

Much Inspiration, No Time

BLVA


----------



## traderbren

Better Leave Vipers Alone

BARK


----------



## dibbles

Busy Ants Raid Kitchen

TTEZ


----------



## shunt2011

Testy Tiger Eats Zebra

ZBVQ


----------



## IrishLass

Zebra's brother vengefully quakes.


PODM


----------



## lsg

Put Out Darned Match

JBIO


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Just Buy Interesting Oils

AMEN


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Another moment  eternal now

KIGR


----------



## IrishLass

Kimchee incites gastric rebellion.

HAMP


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Heat All Meals Perfectly

CROP


----------



## Susie

Can't rotate out pumpkins.

GLOB


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Gargle Lots Of Beer think

BEAK


----------



## lsg

Beast Eats A Kangaroo

MFGS


----------



## IrishLass

"More fudge!", Gertrude screetches. 


OINK


----------



## shunt2011

Only I Need Kings

GOGQ


----------



## dibbles

George Often Gets Quivery

PRAM


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Poor Richard Ate Mud

MSAP


----------



## newbie

Mulish Soaper's Apprentice Pouts.

RETR


----------



## IrishLass

Rectangular eggs trouble rooster.

CHOP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Chocolate  houses often  perishable 

NOEW


----------



## Susie

Never open exit windows.

DLTA


----------



## dibbles

Diva Late To Arrive

MSTP


----------



## Susie

Must stop taking pictures!

BPRF


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Boys Prefer Red Ferraries

TRIP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Try raspberries in pudding. (Yucky)

HFSE


----------



## lsg

Help Find Silly Elephant

IGQD


----------



## MySoapyHeart

I Gladly Question Dorks

SNIP


----------



## IrishLass

Symphony nixes incompetent percussionist.

EPLT


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Elephants Prefer Legendary Teacups 

FLMU


----------



## IrishLass

Fabulous legendary mugs underrated. 


IHTR


----------



## dibbles

I Heart Tiny Rabbits

UNTC


----------



## CTAnton

United Nuns Teaching College
TBEA


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ten bears eating apples
LKUY


----------



## IrishLass

Lively kitten unwinds yarn.


WFRE


----------



## dibbles

Writing Frequently Requires Editing

KLEJ


----------



## IrishLass

Kleptomaniac lifts embroidered jacket.


GCFO


----------



## lsg

Gecko Colors Fluctuate Continuously

CSTH


----------



## IrishLass

Canned sardines taste horrific.

MOYH


----------



## dibbles

Must Open Your Hand

WPKM


----------



## Slnsgirl

Wise People Kiss Monkeys

EZPF


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Elephants, zebra,&  pythons fart

HKGT


----------



## IrishLass

Hearts knitted grow together.


ORFD


----------



## LynnB

Open roads feel Devine

KENF


----------



## dibbles

King's Emeralds Not Fake

BALD


----------



## IrishLass

Befuddled adolescent lacks direction.


HSRE


----------



## crispysoap

Horse Seems Rather Energetic 

GTDF


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Go The Distance, Forever

LARD


----------



## Debs

Lardinators are raining down

HSPG


----------



## lsg

Hog Springs Past Gator

ACDM


----------



## IrishLass

Angry chimpanzee decks meerkat.

BLAT


----------



## Relle

Big Lama ate turtle.

WERT


----------



## IrishLass

Woebegone Ethelbert regrets tweeting.

FLIP


----------



## traderbren

Feathers Live In Pillows

SNOW


----------



## lsg

See Nothing Out Window

HBDY


----------



## dibbles

Happy Bodies Do Yoga

RREW


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Rabbits Read Efficient Words

LDIG


----------



## Relle

Large Dog Idolizes Girl.

SHIF


----------



## traderbren

Scooby Hid In Fright

HAMN


----------



## dibbles

Having A Moment Now

PFFT


----------



## newbie

Person's Flatulence Frightens Turtle


HUFG


----------



## crispysoap

Happy Umpire Finds Goat

JUAT


----------



## shunt2011

Jaguar Utilizes Apes Toilet

TZJU


----------



## dibbles

Tardy Zebra Jumps Up

GVIL


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Giant viper in Laboratory 

KNGR


----------



## IrishLass

Kooky ninja grabs rattlesnake.

OHNB


----------



## dibbles

Olives Have No Bones

GMAC


----------



## Relle

Ghosts may attack cats. 

SMAF


----------



## IrishLass

Sugary melon attracts flies.

WCER


----------



## crispysoap

White Cat Eats Rat

GIST


----------



## shunt2011

Gent is Stripping Tiles

PDQS


----------



## lsg

Predator Does Quick Scout

NTMS


----------



## traderbren

Need To Make Soap

NERD

Edited for a mysterious auto-correct.


----------



## IrishLass

Never eat rotting duck.


WRYP


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Win Race, You Precious

KRGH


----------



## dibbles

Kangaroos Regularly Go Hopping

Bcas


----------



## lsg

Better Cultivate A Skill

CHBO


----------



## shunt2011

Cats Hair Burned Off

JKPT


----------



## tigersister

Just Keep Preparing Tacos


RLSM


----------



## dibbles

Real Ladies Sip Martinis

CHOJ


----------



## IrishLass

Cease hoarding orange juice!

DEKT


----------



## Relle

Do eat kale toasted.

TGRE


----------



## pinksmartapple

The girl read everything 

MILC


----------



## lsg

Mary Isn't Labeling Candles

IHTC


----------



## galaxyMLP

I Hope This Counts

DFOR


----------



## newbie

Done For. Ordered. Reordered.

BCHF


----------



## Relle

Big chef has fish.

HUIK


----------



## IrishLass

Help! Unicorn is kicking! 

YBRE


----------



## shunt2011

Yellow Bird Ruined Everything

TBOZ


----------



## traderbren

Tigers Bully Old Zebras

BTID


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Bring Tea, Include Delectables

PAWS


----------



## crispysoap

Pets Always Want Snuggles

FTAD


----------



## lsg

Feds Take A Dive

BSGT


----------



## IrishLass

Betty's serving gelatinized trout! (Oh yum..... not!)


RPOH


----------



## Relle

Ruined pork over heat.

LOVE


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Leave One Vegetable Elated

SNAP


----------



## IrishLass

Soiled nappies are pungent.

TFOP


----------



## shunt2011

Toddler Fell Over Poodle

POLE


----------



## lsg

Poodle Often Leaped Energetically

WPIG


----------



## IrishLass

Warning! Poodle is growling!

PLOP


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Pardon Leaky Oozing Poodles

SUDS


----------



## IrishLass

Soulful ukulele dynamo stuns. 

RDOW


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Repair Dinky Old Wagon!

NDRE


----------



## lsg

No Dinky Repairs Either

PSIL


----------



## IrishLass

Perfect service is lacking.


HBUY


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Hip Bears Understand Yoga

NIBS


----------



## shunt2011

Nerds Invade Baseball Stadium

BATK


----------



## Susie

Bears Attack Ten Kings!

CJRU


----------



## lsg

Cats Just Run Up

TSIB


----------



## MySoapyHeart

That Stickblender Is Battered!  lolno

SUID


----------



## IrishLass

Stop utilizing incomplete data! 

GMLI


----------



## Relle

Green microbes lurk inside.

HERB


----------



## dibbles

Hippos Eat Ripe Bananas

KGIY


----------



## lsg

Kalamazoo Got It Yesterday

WDRE


----------



## shunt2011

Wally Drives Red Engine

PEQR


----------



## Susie

Pete elicits quality responses.

TRSS


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Turtles Represents Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Sports!

BCFA


----------



## dibbles

Big Charmer Fakes Attitude

MCTI


----------



## IrishLass

Math calculations terrify Irene. 

LERN


----------



## galaxyMLP

Laughing Eradicates Radical Negativity

FLAM


----------



## Relle

Fairies lay around momentarily.

RTJY


----------



## shunt2011

Randy Turtle Just Yearns

PKVZ


----------



## lsg

Please Keep Valentine's Zeal

RLCT


----------



## IrishLass

Romeo, Lothario, Cassanova.......toxic 


BFTM


----------



## Relle

Big fat turtle masticates.

SIZE


----------



## Kamahido

Super Inept Zebras Emancipating.

SOAP


----------



## dibbles

Stars Overhead Are Pretty

VOYH


----------



## lsg

Very Overbearing Youth Howls

TLIW


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Think Like Interesting Women

SLAP


----------



## IrishLass

Spews liquid at pc.

NEWT


----------



## MySoapyHeart

New Elephants Will Tinkle

SNAP


----------



## IrishLass

Songstress nervously approaches pianist.

LWAP


----------



## Relle

Large wasp ate pickles.

UIOY


----------



## dibbles

Unending Impertinence Of Youth

BNPO


----------



## Relle

Big nose Pinocchio offends.

TYRE


----------



## lsg

Treat Your Rabbit Extravagantly

INTM

I do, she gets the best of everything.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Intelligent Noodles Trap Monkeys!

NAOH


----------



## Relle

No antelopes on house.

HNGR


----------



## dibbles

Holding Nine Giant Radishes

RBIT


----------



## lsg

lsg said:


> Treat Your Rabbit Extravagantly
> 
> INTM
> 
> I do, she gets the best of everything.


Relle, I knew that would get your attention.:mrgreen:

RBIT
Rare Bunny Is Temperamental

BTAI


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Bring The Alkalic Inside! (so you can soap with it...:mrgreen

VOWS


----------



## IrishLass

Violinist's overture wows Susie.

RCUH


----------



## dibbles

Rat Crouches Under Hedge

SBIT


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Short Breaks Influence Timing

CLOB


----------



## dibbles

Careful Librarian Opens Book

YORE


----------



## newbie

Yvonne Only Reads Editorials. 


GOGO


----------



## dibbles

Guppies Or Goldfish Only

PACK


----------



## IrishLass

Princess Anne chastises king.

TREW


----------



## Relle

The rain ensues wet.

INSE


----------



## lsg

Is Neem Seed Endangered

HTDI


----------



## dibbles

High Tide, Dive In

NHUM


----------



## newbie

Numbskull Honks Udders. Mauled.

LIPE


----------



## Relle

Large independent person evaluates.

SCRO


----------



## IrishLass

Susie cherishes retro oven.

CDFI


----------



## lsg

Cat Didn't Find It

ILST


----------



## IrishLass

Is lard soap terrific?  (do bees buzz?)

TRUE


----------



## dibbles

Trail Rides Use Energy

BCOD


----------



## IrishLass

Bitter coffee overpowers drink.

VEST


----------



## dibbles

Very Eager Student Tries

UHLO


----------



## lsg

Usually He Likes Olives

NYHC


----------



## Kamahido

Now Youre Harming Coconuts

ONEX


----------



## shunt2011

One Never Excites Xavier

PJUV


----------



## Relle

Please just use vicks (vapor rub that is). 

STOP


----------



## dibbles

Silly Tourist Ogles People

FTIL


----------



## lsg

First Type I Labelled

ISCM


----------



## IrishLass

Interfering seagull crashes murmuration.

FOIL


----------



## dibbles

Fragrance Oil Is Lovely

TYMI


----------



## Kamahido

Thank You Middle Incissor. 

TTYN


----------



## Relle

Two tiny yellow numbats.

DOWN


----------



## IrishLass

Don't oversleep when napping.

HERG


----------



## newbie

Hairlessness Emasculates Royal Gent.

KIPL


----------



## IrishLass

Keyboard impresario plays Liszt.

CHIP


----------



## crispysoap

Chris Has Infinite Patience 

HTSG


----------



## dibbles

Happy Toad Sees Garden

DPIT


----------



## IrishLass

Droopy plant is tired. 

YOLK


----------



## lsg

Yuppie Often Looks Kinky

PLAF


----------



## Sonya-m

Pigs live at farm

GUYR


----------



## IrishLass

Gee..... um... you're reflecting! (overheard at a vampire gathering)

DREW


----------



## dibbles

Delighted Robins Eat Worms

NBOL


----------



## Relle

New boy on line.

PGDN


----------



## dibbles

Prairie Grasses Dry Naturally

WOML


----------



## lsg

Work Often Makes Late
CTRY


----------



## Relle

City trains run yackety-yack.

MUTE


----------



## IrishLass

Murderous undertaker throttles embalmer.

WOTL


----------



## dibbles

Who Opened The Lard?!?

IMHI


----------



## Relle

I might have ink.

ENTE


----------



## lsg

Eating Never Truly Economic

IDOJ


----------



## dibbles

I Don't Often Judge

NCIP


----------



## IrishLass

Never catnap in public.

OLIE


----------



## Marshall

Obviously Lard Is Expected 

FTWA


----------



## dibbles

Fairy Typically Wings Away

YDGO


----------



## lsg

You Do Good Often

CTER


----------



## Marshall

Catapult Tiny Elves Relentlessly. 

CPAW


----------



## Relle

Can people act wildly.

JKMI


----------



## dibbles

Jittery Kittens Mew Incessantly 

LMNO


----------



## newbie

Laughed My Nostrils Off.

HICO


----------



## lsg

High Income Can Oscillate

MCBD


----------



## Relle

More credit, bad debt.

KOPP


----------



## IrishLass

Kilt opens, prompting pandemonium.

NURP


----------



## dibbles

Nurses Utter Reassuring Phrases

WFAB


----------



## lsg

Why Fill A Bottle

TRFM


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Two Ramekins Found Mom

CLAP


----------



## IrishLass

Continue laughing and playing.

LTRE


----------



## Marshall

Let Time Reveal Everything 

OMHT


----------



## shunt2011

Oh My How Thoughtful

PDQZ


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Patronizing Donkey Question Zebra

SPOW


----------



## traderbren

Someone Parties On Weekends

RAIN


----------



## dibbles

Red Ants Invade Nest

GPER


----------



## Relle

Giant panda eats rasberries.

GHYT


----------



## lsg

Giraffe Has Yellow Tail

LYWM


----------



## dibbles

Laughing Yuppie Wins Makeover

KMIC


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Kindness Means Intentional Compassion.

LOVE


----------



## Relle

Long overdue - veteran elopes.

GUES


----------



## dibbles

Gazing Upon Evening Sky

HYIR


----------



## newbie

Hurtling Yurt Injures Redneck.

RTIO


----------



## dibbles

Relaxation Time Is Over

LOPE


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Limping Owls Prefer Elegance

SNIP


----------



## lsg

Some New Ingredients Puzzling
IHTP


----------



## TeresaT

I Helped Tip (the) Pot

IGWT


----------



## Relle

I'm great with that.

LOCK


----------



## IrishLass

Look out! Charging kangaroos!

GROB


----------



## BubblyPanda

Giant Rabbit Ornated Bow

MTPD


----------



## dibbles

Many Typos Prove Dangerous

SALT


----------



## Relle

Salt and lime together.

MALS


----------



## dibbles

^^^^
Makes A Lion Sneeze

BADD


----------



## TeresaT

Bad aardvark drove drunk

CKFL


----------



## lsg

Can Kangaroos Finally Leap


TGMC


----------



## dibbles

Tiny Goats Munch Carrots

CARF


----------



## Slnsgirl

Circus animals running fast!

Gycc


----------



## lsg

Get Your Case Cleared

IAPM


----------



## JaniceWalker

Cant work-kicking people

PPET


----------



## TeresaT

Either:  Innocent Anchor Punked Manager

Or:  Portly Piggy Eats Toffee

Don't know who's actually next, lsg or JaniceWalker.

RUFF


----------



## IrishLass

Ralph's unitard frightens Felicia.

YERP


----------



## BubblyPanda

Your Easter Rice Pours


ALBD


----------



## penelopejane

A Little Bit Dippy

THIS


----------



## Earth_Artist

Teachers Hibernate In Summer

POCH


----------



## IrishLass

Powerful odor causes hurling.

REFT


----------



## TeresaT

Rare Elephant Farts Tunes

CRDP


----------



## SuzieOz

Card Readers Deny Purchases

LFBW


----------



## lsg

Left Foot Bunion Worse

JBSG


----------



## lionprincess00

Jumpin Boat Screaming Gahhhhhh!

AJKA


----------



## SuzieOz

All Jokes Kill Anger

TEEN


----------



## penelopejane

Triggers Emotionally Exhausting Neurosis

BABY


----------



## Lolly58

Bourbon And Bacon Yummy


ELAS


----------



## lsg

Every Lass Adds Something

IADS


----------



## SuzieOz

In Australia Dingoes Sing 

FPUP


----------



## BubblyPanda

Fairies Praying Under Pressure

PENT


----------



## Slnsgirl

Elephants laugh and smile =)


----------



## Slnsgirl

Abcd


----------



## lsg

Another Bird Could Dive

WSFO


----------



## dibbles

Wren Sheds Feathers Often

DTIB


----------



## SuzieOz

Doing Taxes Is Boring!

HJJA


----------



## lsg

How John Jumped Absentmindedly

FLFS


----------



## dibbles

Fluffy Llama Feels Superior

TKAM


----------



## Kamahido

The Kids Are Molting.

ZYOD


----------



## IrishLass

'Zoiks!', yelled Orville's daughter.

OMIP


----------



## Relle

Oh my, it's purple.

GEER


----------



## SuzieOz

Goats Eat Everything Randomly

CHIP


----------



## lsg

Chimps Hate Icy Places

BDAM


----------



## dibbles

Boy Draws A Monkey

HEEP


----------



## HoneyLady

Happy Easter Egg, People!



JKLM


----------



## IrishLass

Justin's Kia loses muffler.

BURP


----------



## lsg

Better Use Real Peppermint

SNARL


----------



## SuzieOz

Hey, this one has 5 letters :razz:

Soap Now And Rest Later

PORT


----------



## dibbles

Puppies Often Run Together

BRAG


----------



## Slnsgirl

Boys Run After Girls

BGJO


----------



## lsg

Butter Gets Jam Obviously

IHBD


----------



## susiefreckleface

Indiana has beautiful daffodils

VIVS


----------



## SuzieOz

Venus Is Very Scorching

GLAD


----------



## IrishLass

Good luck avoiding dust!  


MEWL


----------



## carlyjones

Mewl

Milwaukee emus want lasagna

TPYD


----------



## JuneP

Tell papa you drank

dypt


----------



## IrishLass

Don't yell, please! Thanks.

GFER


----------



## lsg

Go For Easy Recipes

CSTM


----------



## penelopejane

Can Someone Tell Me...

WHHY


----------



## dibbles

Why honey, help yourself

LING


----------



## Marshall

Live In North Georgia 

HWEY


----------



## lsg

Hey, We Eat Yolks

IAFP


----------



## SuzieOz

In Australia Frogs Philosophize

BRNG


----------



## Relle

Bring rain, no gale.

IJUP


----------



## IrishLass

Instant jello unleashes pandemonium.

MIPP


----------



## kc1ble

My Innocence Promotes Prosperity

CSAD


----------



## lsg

Curtains Surely Add Decoration

TISA


----------



## IrishLass

Truth is... soaping's addictive!

BULP


----------



## Relle

Buy un - leaded petrol.

HUIY


----------



## dibbles

Huge Unicorn Intimidates Yeti

TROW


----------



## kc1ble

Throw rocks or worse

DIME


----------



## lsg

Don't Imagine More Errors

WTSW


----------



## IrishLass

Wowee! The soap's wonderfulicious!

DFRI


----------



## kc1ble

deep fried righteous indigestion 

POFL


----------



## dibbles

People Ogled Farrah's Locks

BRED


----------



## SuzieOz

Be Radically Earnestly Daring!

HOWL


----------



## lsg

Have Only White Labels

DLNR


----------



## IrishLass

Dingy lard needs rendering.

PRIM


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Pork Rendering Is Manageable!

SNEG


----------



## kc1ble

Some never ever go

BUDL


----------



## dibbles

Brewed Utterly Delicious Lattes

POTG


----------



## IrishLass

Pickled octopus tastes ghastly.

WSRE


----------



## SuzieOz

wasabi sausage ruins esophagus

BLOG


----------



## IrishLass

Bountiful lard overjoys Gent (the Efficacious one)

MILT


----------



## kc1ble

Most Italians Love Tomatoes

CFOO


----------



## dibbles

Chef Found Oven On

PRIM


----------



## lsg

Promote Real Image Managing

IWSC


----------



## IrishLass

I want some cake!

NBTG


----------



## mzimm

Never Be TOO Good

BROP


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Be Ready, Often Practise

NARP


----------



## Navaria

Not All Reptiles Peel

DKRB


----------



## lsg

Do Kangaroos Really Bark

HCTS


----------



## dibbles

Hot Chocolate Tastes Sublime

WREK


----------



## IrishLass

Wind ruined Elroy's kite.

INNY


----------



## Navaria

Iguanas Never Need Yarn

WISM


----------



## lsg

Wisdom Is Seldom Malicious

NIRT


----------



## IrishLass

Never imbibe random tea.

CHEW


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Culinary Helpings Entice Wellness

MEME


----------



## mzimm

Merry elves make eggnog

CAMP


----------



## lsg

Cat Ate My Pancake

OSTF


----------



## penelopejane

.Obscure Scientific Traceable Fact

BGSF


----------



## IrishLass

Bring Grandma some flowers.

BNHT


----------



## dibbles

Bah! No Hot Toddy?!?!

TYHP


----------



## Navaria

Thank you, Harry Potter

DJSI


----------



## lsg

Don't Just Stand Idle

ILRH


----------



## kc1ble

I Love Riding Hogs

MDIC


----------



## Slnsgirl

Make Delicious Ice Cream!

GKOP


----------



## dibbles

Goopy Kisses Offend People

BJOR


----------



## Khanjari

Buy Jar Of Reese's 

LKJH


----------



## IrishLass

Lookout! Kangaroo jumping haphazardly!

OMTE


----------



## lsg

Oh My Teary Eyes

IGSH


----------



## TeresaT

I got sheriush hangover

YMCA


----------



## IrishLass

You made cake? Awesome!

RDEW


----------



## Khanjari

Roster Does Every Wonder

FVCG


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Fixing Visitors Create Gazebos


----------



## Relle

No letters from above, so I'll post some to keep it going.

JKIU


----------



## IrishLass

MySoapyHeart said:


> *F*ixing *V*isitors *C*reate *G*azebos


 
Oh, thank you for reviving this game! I was just thinking about doing so the other day, but got distracted. You forgot to jot down 4 new letters for the next person, though (waiting with bated breath......).


IrishLass 

*Edited to add*, thank you Relle!

JKIU- Just keep it underground.


PLEW


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Please limit elephants walking
Ndie


----------



## Tizzy

NDIE - Never drink in excess

YGID


----------



## lsg

YGID   Youth gets into difficulty


WISH


----------



## Scooter

Wish I Sold Hummus

ZQLW


----------



## IrishLass

"Zoiks!", Queen Lucinda wailed. 

DEFT


----------



## Scooter

Duke Edmund felt terrible.

LTRE


----------



## IrishLass

Lonely trout romances eel.

OYHF


----------



## Relle

Only yaks have fish.

KLIP


----------



## lsg

Keep Leaping In Place

CONE


----------



## Relle

Could otters need elephants.

MFRE


----------



## BeesKnees

More Fun Requires Energy

GWML


----------



## Relle

Good with meyer lemons.

WRTE


----------



## BeesKnees

With Regards To Expectations

FMES


----------



## redhead1226

Friendly men expect sex!

LYTU


----------



## Relle

Large youth tickles uncle.

GTOP


----------



## BeesKnees

Go Thee Outside Presently

BOAT


----------



## Scooter

Be Original At Times

SHIP


----------



## IrishLass

Severe hiccups incapacitate puppy.

NHUD


----------



## Scooter

Need Help Understanding Death

XQZF


----------



## lsg

X-ray Quits Zapping Fellow

TISM


----------



## Debs

Tissues in settee medley

PRTS


----------



## Scooter

Prefers Ricinoleic To Stearic

SETA


----------



## BeesKnees

Soft Eaglets Take Air

WVSP


----------



## Violet_21

Wizards Value Salty Pretzels

KLPE


----------



## BeesKnees

Kinetic Lights Pulse Energetically

PLUS


----------



## Scooter

Persimmons leave us satisfied.

VGTR


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Very great tire  ruts

Jugt


----------



## IrishLass

Janitor unclogged girls toilet.

TOES


----------



## lsg

Twin Ogres East Sheep

CLTM


----------



## Scooter

Clydesdales Lope To Music

EQVO


----------



## BeesKnees

Every Quilter Values Ovals

STBA


----------



## Scooter

Send Tomahawk Beyond Atmosphere

ABCD


----------



## BeesKnees

All Boys Count Dominos

EFGH


----------



## BeesKnees

Every Flyboy Goes Higher 

TCBY


----------



## redhead1226

Turtles cannot beat you

PLGS


----------



## IrishLass

Peter loathes Gangnam Style.

YBVE


----------



## lsg

You Better Veer East


----------



## IrishLass

Pssst, lsg, you forgot to add the next 4 letters....


----------



## BeesKnees

I don't want the game to get hung up.  I hope no one minds if I try to keep it going.  

Young Boys' Voices Echo

SBTF


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Short boat tied firm
Njuy


----------



## IrishLass

Never juggle under yaks.

IMLF


----------



## lsg

Sorry I messed up and forgot to post four letters.

I Make Little Fillets

JKOG


----------



## BeesKnees

Just Keep On Going

EMIL


----------



## earlene

Every Mountain In Lithuania

TAOW


----------



## Scooter

Toward An Operational Wookie

CASF


----------



## IrishLass

Careful- another shark found!

MCDO


----------



## BeesKnees

Many Characters Don't Orchestrate

YWFO


----------



## dibbles

Young Woman Fills Orders

MACB


----------



## earlene

Macabre Artist Composes Barbarically

GMAH


----------



## lsg

Go Make A Hash

TEBS


----------



## Guspuppy

Terrified eel bites swimmers.

KUDW


----------



## Scooter

Kittens understand dream wishes.

OPQR


----------



## BeesKnees

Opera Professionals Quixotically Resound 

STUV


----------



## IrishLass

Stop taking undeserved valuables.

WISH


----------



## dibbles

Well, I should have 

DOGH


----------



## BeesKnees

Doing Outrageously Good Hooping

HOOP


----------



## lsg

Have overly optimistic parents

BRIW


----------



## IrishLass

Beneficial rainstorm invigorates wisterias.

GTRE


----------



## BeesKnees

Get Thee Running Eastward

APYE


----------



## IrishLass

Association (for the) Prohibition (of) Yelling Epithets

YIMP


----------



## BeesKnees

You Imagine Most Prodigiously   

AMPL


----------



## lsg

A Most Pleasant Letter

PIMT


----------



## IrishLass

Persimmon is mighty tart.

JBUT


----------



## ibct1969

Naughty doggies in eternity.

HUKV


----------



## ibct1969

Whoops.  I must have been on a previous page!

Jelly Butane Under Trains!

HUKV


----------



## Scooter

Hot ukuleles kill violins

TERP


----------



## BeesKnees

Terrapin Extraterrestrials Run Perpendicularly      

BUMP


----------



## dibbles

Bunions Upset Many Pedestrians

LSAC


----------



## Scooter

Little Snails Ate Cucumbers

DRTS


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Dumpy Red train stop

Hswi


----------



## Scooter

Higginbotham sites white igloos.

EWSZ


----------



## BeesKnees

Everyone Wants Silver Zippos   

[Thanks for that z, Scooter. ;-)   }

TOOT


----------



## IrishLass

Tapdancer oversteps onto toes.

DRAT


----------



## Violet_21

Dogs Run After Toys

CHIP


----------



## BeesKnees

Cat Has Itchy Paws

FISH


----------



## IrishLass

Famished! Is supper heated?

YERP


----------



## dibbles

Yellow Eels Relax Poolside

FTAN


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Frog tooting alarming noise!
KUHY


----------



## IrishLass

Kittycat unwinds Hanna's yarn.

BIRV


----------



## BeesKnees

Keeping Up (with) Hydration Yesterday

WARM


----------



## gigisiguenza

We Always Regret Mondays

CARP


----------



## earlene

Crap! Another Redundant Precondition!

SLIM


----------



## Scooter

Sit Lightly In Meditation

DARN


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Drunk aardvarks running north

MEAN


----------



## Scooter

Man Eating A Nut

QWER


----------



## IrishLass

Quiet whispers ease restlessness.

BOVA


----------



## Scooter

But Outrageous Volume Appeases

VINK


----------



## IrishLass

Volume irritates napping kittens.

WORM


----------



## CTAnton

Worrisome Otters Refuse Mollusks
TPTO


----------



## lsg

Two People Took Over

RIAT


----------



## IrishLass

Reading inkblots always tedious.

FRET


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Fighting rhino eyes turtles
DERM


----------



## IrishLass

Do elephants revile mice?

THUG


----------



## lsg

They Hug Us Generally

PLUS


----------



## dibbles

Pennies Lost Under Snow

HARP


----------



## IrishLass

Harps are resoundingly philharmonic.

WING


----------



## Scooter

Winged Insects Napping Gingerly

ZERT


----------



## IrishLass

Zoo emits redolent tang.


HGRE


----------



## BeesKnees

Happy Girls Riotously Emote

BIRD


----------



## Scooter

Big Iguanas Receive Dispensation

PQRX


----------



## lsg

Presenting Quick Reliable X-rays

FROG


----------



## dibbles

Frilly Ribbons On Girls

MUSE


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Many unusual situations exist 
GNAT


----------



## Scooter

Going Native Attracts Tourists

SKIP


----------



## IrishLass

Sassy kids infuriate principal.


FOMP


----------



## Scooter

Frau Oppenheimer made pickles.

HEMG


----------



## Guspuppy

Her eminence milked goats.

CURT


----------



## Scooter

Count Ulrich reheated tacos.

DETS


----------



## IrishLass

Dr. Eichenbacher terrifies staff.

PONE


----------



## Scooter

Prince Ohlenbeck nibbles eels. ;-)

VELS


----------



## lsg

Various Elephants Left  Scabby

DRAL


----------



## earlene

Delinquent rascals allure lawmakers 

BLUE


----------



## dibbles

Broken Leg Under Examination 

LKIB


----------



## IrishLass

Lucy's kaleidoscope is broken. 

DRAT


----------



## dibbles

Drizzling Rain Annoys Tabbies

PWIG


----------



## IrishLass

Porky's waistline is growing.

MOOP


----------



## earlene

My Olive Oil Prejudice

OVER


----------



## Scooter

Obdurate valet exhibits rigidity.

WANA


----------



## IrishLass

Weighing anchor now, Admiral!

OILY


----------



## Scooter

Only Ivan loves yachting.

BPGF


----------



## dibbles

Be Proud Girl Friend

TGIF


----------



## penelopejane

That girl is fabulous. 

TROP


----------



## IrishLass

Terrible ratatouille offends patron.

GBLO


----------



## Guspuppy

Giant bat leaves orbit!

JYUN


----------



## IrishLass

Jaded youth unrepentantly negative.

FHED


----------



## penelopejane

Fantastic Hummus eaten daily

PPWA


----------



## Guspuppy

Purple people wearing aqua.

MUHV


----------



## Scooter

More unglued heaving velociraptors

TQAX


----------



## dibbles

Two Quail Around Xylophones

DEWY


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Two giant iguanas found
HYTR


----------



## dibbles

Have You Tried Ravioli?

CABE


----------



## IrishLass

Chef almost bakes earphone.

TRUE


----------



## lsg

Things Really Ugly Erased

CUTE


----------



## dibbles

Can't Unplug The Earphones

LLOR


----------



## Scooter

Light Loads Occur Retroactively

ZAWT


----------



## IrishLass

Zabaglione and wine tonight!

PLOY


----------



## Scooter

IrishLass said:


> Zabaglione and wine tonight!
> 
> PLOY



I really like this one.


----------



## Scooter

Penguins lurch over yonder.

ABCD


----------



## Guspuppy

Apples being cut down.

LOPE


----------



## IrishLass

Loud opera perforates eardrum.

PREW


----------



## SaltedFig

Politely Requests Erudite Words

BLIN


----------



## penelopejane

Big Lad Is Nabbed. 

SALT


----------



## Scooter

Sister Already Left Town

MIAT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Missing in action tales
BDTE


----------



## lsg

Blind Date Too Earnest

WBAG


----------



## dibbles

Wild Berries Always Good 

FEDS


----------



## Guspuppy

Fixing Ed's driveway sealant.

WANJ


----------



## penelopejane

Won A Nice Jackpot.

PAST


----------



## IrishLass

Prancing antelope stops traffic.

GIRT


----------



## Greenmeadow

Girls in red tees 

BFWR


----------



## Scooter

Best friend will retaliate.

JABS


----------



## IrishLass

Juvenile antics bring sanctions.

PNTF


----------



## Scooter

Precautions necessitate tomorrow's fun.

WISP


----------



## IrishLass

When is supper, poppet?

DNHO


----------



## Scooter

Dinner Not Heated Optimally

VARS


----------



## lsg

Vets Are Really Smart

HITS


----------



## penelopejane

Highlighted In Tangerine shadow. 


HYMN


----------



## IrishLass

Have you many neighbors?

BFER


----------



## Scooter

By Far Enough Residents

ENFP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Junior athletics backstage stunts 
NHYI


----------



## dibbles

Never Hide Your Intent

HIJK


----------



## Scooter

Hide it, just kidding.

PDQB


----------



## IrishLass

Peeved drummer quits band.

HWPO


----------



## lsg

House With Pungent Odor

FKLC


----------



## IrishLass

Forever keep lettuce cool.

LHYT


----------



## Guspuppy

Lifting heavy yellow things.

PLOP


----------



## IrishLass

Potatoes lumpy. Oh, poop!

CHEW


----------



## dibbles

Chicago Has East Winds

TDOS


----------



## lsg

Tried Drying Our Socks

IFCA


----------



## Guspuppy

Irish fellow can act.

DRUK


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Driving recklessly u kill ( I know kind of cheated, I couldn't stop myself)

JUHT


----------



## penelopejane

Just Use Honey, thanks.

ROPE


----------



## lsg

Ripped Out Pants Expose

OBIR


----------



## dibbles

Oat Bran Is Recommended 

WOGE


----------



## Guspuppy

Worms overtake giant elevator.

BVCX


----------



## IrishLass

Bought violin, cached xylophone. 

OGTD


----------



## lsg

Old Girl Tried Dancing

PAVD


----------



## WeaversPort

Penelope Always Vacations Daringly. 

MRES


----------



## Guspuppy

Massive rat escapes sewer!

RUNK


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Rat undercover near Kansas 
YHUR


----------



## IrishLass

Yon hedgehog uncovers rat.

VLPO


----------



## dibbles

Voluptuous Lady Passes Out

RYME


----------



## penelopejane

Really yummy mineral Exfoliant 

STAR


----------



## Guspuppy

Strange taxidermist acts regretful.

HYMN


----------



## penelopejane

Hope You Meditate Nightly

SEAS


----------



## lsg

Some Elephants Are Sassy

TWTD


----------



## IrishLass

Tight waistcoat tortuously debilitating!

BCTG


----------



## SaltedFig

Blindly Constructs Terrible Grammer

ARGH


----------



## IrishLass

Aren't rhinoceroses grossly heavy? 

WEFL


----------



## dibbles

Weighty Eagle Flies Low

RAMN


----------



## Guspuppy

Register after midnight, now.

DISH


----------



## IrishLass

Don't instigate salivating hyenas.

ORLO


----------



## lsg

On Right Lane Only

OBIR


----------



## dibbles

Onion Breath Is Repulsive

HDAP


----------



## precious242

How do apes play

RMTP


----------



## Guspuppy

Repeating many taxidermy projects.

FUMS


----------



## IrishLass

Featherbrained umpire misjudges score.

TFED


----------



## lsg

Try Feeding Everyone Donuts

SDFC


----------



## earlene

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Dudes From California

AARH


----------



## Guspuppy

Alonzo attempts repairing handrail.

QOBT


----------



## IrishLass

Quit ogling berry tart!

WSAT


----------



## precious242

wait she ask too
YBIA


----------



## IrishLass

Yonder bathroom is atrocious! 

DIRT


----------



## CTAnton

Don Ignited Robert's T shirt
BEAU


----------



## lsg

Be Enlightened And Unafraid

IWHB


----------



## Guspuppy

If witnesses had backbones.....

KLDS


----------



## IrishLass

Kale, lettuce, dandelion salad.

LOOK


----------



## dibbles

Lava Obliterates Ocean Kelp

TENT


----------



## lsg

Try Entirely New Tents

CIFM


----------



## IrishLass

Chilly igloo freezes man.

UBVO


----------



## Guspuppy

UFO believer vetoed out

WASK


----------



## dibbles

What A Silly Kitten

GHON


----------



## IrishLass

Ghastly hickey on neck!

BRCY


----------



## christost7

Beautiful Rene' Cried Yesterday...
ABCD


----------



## lsg

All Big Cars Dent

RATD


----------



## christost7

Rage Against The Dioxide 
KLMS


----------



## IrishLass

Kindly let me soap.

INGY


----------



## Scooter

It's nothing going, you.

WEST


----------



## christost7

Without Ending Sample Testing

GIMP


----------



## Scooter

GNU is my preference.

LIST


----------



## IrishLass

Listen! I'm soaping, toots!

CFPI


----------



## dibbles

Curious Feline Peeks In

HIGH


----------



## Guspuppy

Helping Ingrid grow hair.

JOLT


----------



## lsg

Jump Over Little Toys

WHCO


----------



## Scooter

Who has chocolate organdy?

IHOA


----------



## IrishLass

Infernal home owner's association!!!!  (btw, I'm very thankful to live in a neighborhood without one  )

TGEO


----------



## Scooter

Totally Get Eclectic Owners (I hate HOAs too!!)

FMAV


----------



## earlene

Female Male Amorous Vixen

DMDA


----------



## IrishLass

Don't mangle Dad's Audi!

WOLI


----------



## SaltedFig

Wild Olive Limbs Inosculate

TOIL


----------



## IrishLass

Totally oleaceous! Inosculating limbs!!!


HNGR


----------



## lsg

Hippos Never Get Red

ISGD


----------



## precious242

If she gets dark
wrth


----------



## earlene

War Ruins The Health

STAT


----------



## Scooter

Sat Too Away Today

SRHV


----------



## dibbles

Six Rowdy Hipsters Vacation

LMNO


----------



## IrishLass

Losing money never overjoys.

RDUM


----------



## Scooter

Receive Dinero Until Merry

NDAL


----------



## christost7

Nightmares Decline After Licking

HFTO


----------



## lsg

Hourly Flights To Oregon



BALF


----------



## Scooter

But Any Louisiana Flights?

WERT


----------



## Guspuppy

Wisest elephant remembers time.

MHTS


----------



## christost7

Making Honey Tea Soap (lol, I really am!)

KSOR


----------



## lsg

King Signs Over Royalty

TDIS


----------



## earlene

Titanium Dioxide Is Shimmery

DMDS


----------



## Scooter

Don't Mind Dog Smell


----------



## IrishLass

Pssst- Scooter- you forgot to add the next 4-letters.


----------



## Scooter

Thanks IL! Now I do not see the edit button so here goes again...

Don't Mind Dog Smell

MPOM


----------



## IrishLass

My pilot overshot Maui.

VNYT


----------



## Violet_21

Violence Never Yields Tranquility 

KFEN


----------



## Guspuppy

Kombucha ferments endlessly now.

AEUB


----------



## lsg

Almost Every Uber Beeps

SCIS


----------



## dibbles

Smelling Carnations in Scotland

BITT


----------



## earlene

Bittie Ittie Tattle Tale

BRRH


----------



## IrishLass

Blasted rodents ruin harvest!

HBIP


----------



## dibbles

Had Beignets In Paris

MUSE


----------



## IrishLass

Mouthy umpire swears energetically.

CHIP


----------



## dibbles

Could Hippos Interpret Poetry?

JAIL


----------



## Guspuppy

Just align it lengthwise.

NOKI


----------



## lsg

Numbed Otter Keeps Itching

PDBS


----------



## IrishLass

Penguins don't bother Susie.

LYBE


----------



## dibbles

Little Yellow Bugs Everywhere!

WEFT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Where ever feet travel
LPIM


----------



## dibbles

Little Pony In Miami

CARD


----------



## Susie

Can anyone read Dutch?

PTMT


----------



## dibbles

Please Take 'Me Time'

NAFG


----------



## Susie

Not any friendly giant.

TRNG


----------



## SaltedFig

Tron Rectification Not Games

FLIP


----------



## lsg

Furry Lions Inevitably Pounce

DAES


----------



## IrishLass

Drinking alcohol effects sanity.

MUSH


----------



## dibbles

Mighty Usher Seats Hundreds

WALM


----------



## Lolly58

Wicked alchemists love money

BMJS


----------



## dibbles

Beautiful Maiden Just Smiled

TYPP


----------



## Susie

Thank you, Peter Pan!

FANR


----------



## SaltedFig

Following a new rainbow

SEED


----------



## lsg

Seven Eating Elephants Died

IHBC


----------



## dibbles

I Helped Bake Cookies

RVIF


----------



## IrishLass

Ravenous vampire injects fangs.

LURP


----------



## dibbles

Lady Uses Red Purse

DASH


----------



## SaltedFig

Delightfully Adventurous Soapy Home

OGRE


----------



## lsg

Ordinary Gardening Relatively Easy

GOSH


----------



## SaltedFig

Gardening Outrageously Somewhat Hard

CLAY


----------



## IrishLass

Chatterbox lady annoys yammerer. 

BLEW


----------



## jewels621

Big Liars Eat Words

NPLO


----------



## dibbles

New Pianist Loves Opera

LJIM


----------



## IrishLass

Look, Jimmy! I'm mountainboarding!

DSET


----------



## Scooter

Denali snows engender temptation.

FAKI


----------



## lsg

First Always Keep Ice

NBAP


----------



## jewels621

Nobody Baked Any Pie!

GRAB


----------



## Greenmeadow

Go ride a bike !

MDWS


----------



## Susie

Maybe Deryl will show.

FSCW


----------



## dibbles

French Singer Can't Whistle

NBAR


----------



## Scooter

No Belgian Announcers Read

XLAW


----------



## BeesKnees

Xenophobic Letter-writers Are Weird

BALL


----------



## lsg

Beer Adds Luscious Lather

TVIP


----------



## IrishLass

Tickling vipers is precarious.

MWER


----------



## dibbles

Must Wander Every Road

NHUN


----------



## Scooter

Night hears unintelligible narwhals.

FYOT


----------



## lsg

Four Young Otters Thrived

KNOT


----------



## IrishLass

Kickboxing ninny overturns table.

LEDW


----------



## tklechak

Lavender Essential Does Wonders


takf


----------



## dibbles

Take a kitten; FREE

BOYS


----------



## Scooter

Buy only yellow saffron.

GURK


----------



## anshika154

Girl Untured Roasted Kitchen

JIKD


----------



## lsg

Jury Is Kept Dazzled

WAIF


----------



## lisat

Country western kicks patootie

zhro


----------



## SoapAddict415

Zebras herd running ostriches.
MATY


----------



## Violet_21

Might Aggravate The Yodeler

ODVH


----------



## dibbles

Oven Door Very Hot

HHAB


----------



## lsg

How Heavy Are Bears?

RAKH


----------



## cobbsie

Really Am Knackered Here

DUBT


----------



## dibbles

Dust Under Beds Thoroughly

NARL


----------



## lsg

Nearly All Rats Leap

WGRT


----------



## Relle

Worms grow really thick.

JIOP


----------



## dibbles

Justification isn't often productive

MYOB


----------



## lsg

Make Your Own Beverage

TAYP


----------



## jewels621

Tap All Your Potential

CFDA


----------



## IrishLass

Cashmere fedora delights Alfred.

GTOM


----------



## Relle

Got the oranges, Mum.

LYRW


----------



## dibbles

Large Yeti Runs Wild

APDG


----------



## Scooter

Alpine parrots dodge giraffes

STEL


----------



## lsg

Stop To Enjoy Laughter

CALD


----------



## IrishLass

Crisp autumn leaves delight.

BLIP


----------



## penelopejane

Bright Light Illuminates Perfectly

CARD


----------



## dibbles

Cardinals Are Red Delights

GAMP


----------



## penelopejane

Goodness, a majestic pelican. 

BIRD


----------



## lsg

Business Is Really Dreadful

TROT


----------



## IrishLass

Tasty roasted onions tantalize.

MALT


----------



## dibbles

Make a Little Time

KOHR


----------



## ibct1969

Kangaroos On Hazel Riders

CHYP


----------



## IrishLass

Cheery hiker yodels playfully.

WISH


----------



## penelopejane

Wait, I'm still here! 

LOCK


----------



## Kittish

Look out, Captain Kangaroo!

BWVI


----------



## Relle

Big winds via India.

GEET


----------



## lsg

Get Exciting Edible Treats

MIDG


----------



## ibct1969

Want in swimming hole

YTRE


----------



## dibbles

Young Tots Rest Easy

HAHA


----------



## SoapAddict415

Having avocadoes helped Andy
TLBR


----------



## IrishLass

Talking llama bewilders raccoon.

YINE


----------



## penelopejane

Yes, I no everything. 


I am channelling my 25 year old son. Unfortunately that's how he spells "know" when he sends a text message. 

KNOW


----------



## IrishLass

Knowing nothing occasionally wise.

BOOT


----------



## lsg

Better Off Over There

PLAT


----------



## penelopejane

Please, let's all takeoff. 

FLYY


----------



## dibbles

Francis loves yoyos, yo.

BEES


----------



## lsg

Bottle Every Elderberry Soon

VHIM


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Horatio- Icabod's maddening! 

CREW


----------



## dibbles

Can't right every wrong 

PLAN


----------



## artemis

People Love Almond Nougat

BODS


----------



## Hendejm

Baby Odor Disfigurement Syndrome 

KPEC


----------



## SaltedFig

Kangaroo Paw, Exceptional Cultivar

SLED


----------



## Misschief

Some lovers elocute delightfully

isqt


----------



## Hendejm

Intelligence stupidity quotient test

Prbs


----------



## melinda48

Pro real baking soda.


Llss


----------



## Hendejm

Let life subside slowly!

Hyrn


----------



## IrishLass

How's your rebellious nephew?

WGAP


----------



## Dean

Wandas Gay Accesories emPorium

is that cheating?  This game is too hard!

Tjdl


----------



## Hendejm

Try joking deceptively loud

BOTM


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Try joking deceptively loud
> 
> BOTM


!


----------



## dibbles

Beat of the Music

TGAP


----------



## IrishLass

Twenty giraffes attack panther.

NITD


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> !


This is gonna be fun!  Getting @Dean to stay out of the gutter!  



Nightly, I tap dance. 

FWWD


----------



## Meena

Finding Wyoming Whirling Dervishes

EHTY


----------



## Hendejm

Even hot teachers yodel

RAPU


----------



## Meena

Rose and patchouli underwear

LJKC


----------



## Hendejm

Lucky John Kentucky Chicken

Lmgf


----------



## KimT2au

Left my grandma foaming

POMN


----------



## Hendejm

Pirates on Mount Nipple

GYRB


----------



## melinda48

Fudge! What would Waldo do?


----------



## IrishLass

melinda48 said:


> Fudge! What would Waldo do?



Woops, you skipped a page! Plus...you wrote 5 words instead of 4. 

GYRB
 Goodness! Your roast burnt!

TVEP


----------



## Misschief

The Vet Eats Peanuts

MEAT


----------



## Hendejm

Meandering Egyptians adored teacups. 

PTVR


----------



## Misschief

Personal Trainer Vows Revenge

TEAM


----------



## Meena

Misschief said:


> Personal Trainer Vows Revenge



     I'm dying over here ....        I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!!


TEAM

the elephant ate moringa

BTRD


----------



## Bar none soap

But the rat died

Abcd


----------



## Hendejm

Adulterers boast cheerfully, dude!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

You forgot to give 4 letters!  Skipping you.

ABCD = All boys can dance.

RJTQ


----------



## Misschief

Rightful Judiciaries Thank Queen

LAWS


----------



## Meena

loopy apples wildly swinging

HUTS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hats under the snow

PDWH


----------



## Hendejm

Powder deep with her 


JJBC


----------



## Meena

Jolly jumping bakery crumpets    (hmmm, i'm noticing a persistent food theme...)

MKGF


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Powder deep with her



hmmm  i didn't know there was skiing in florida ....


----------



## SaltedFig

My King Gives Food

FISH


----------



## dibbles

Finally I Saw Home

BINA


----------



## Bar none soap

Baboons in new aprons

NOTW


----------



## Hendejm

Not on this wok. 

Duwd


----------



## Bar none soap

Debbie's under wear drowned.

Ytip


----------



## lsg

You told it perfectly

ICDH


----------



## melinda48

I can drive hondas



WWWG


----------



## Hendejm

Where would Waldo Go

HTBC


----------



## KimT2au

How to blatantly caress 


HBIF


----------



## Hendejm

His breath induced flatulence. 


TMDL


----------



## Misschief

Too Much Dirty Laundry

SOAP


----------



## Hendejm

Super old Apes pee.

Vmsp


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Manfred, stop procrastinating!

KUHT


----------



## Hendejm

Kill ugly hippopotamus trainers.

Speo


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Sensitive people eat Oreos

BARD


----------



## Misschief

Silly People Eat Oatmeal

OATS


----------



## Hendejm

Obviously, animals tiptoe softly. 

Wgpb


----------



## Misschief

Wild goats pass by

NCEL


----------



## IrishLass

Zany_in_CO said:


> Sensitive people eat Oreos
> 
> BARD



Someone skipped right over Zany's entry, so I will go for it:

Bathe after running, definitely!

....and I will also go for Mischief's

Never call evil lovely.


WIMP


----------



## Hendejm

Why incontinence means poo. 

Rhlc


----------



## Misschief

IrishLass said:


> Someone skipped right over Zany's entry, so I will go for it:
> 
> Bathe after running, definitely!
> 
> ....and I will also go for Mischief's
> 
> Never call evil lovely.
> 
> 
> WIMP


I looks like Zany and I posted at the same time. Her reply was not skipped intentionally.


----------



## Misschief

Hendejm said:


> Why incontinence means poo.
> 
> Rhlc


Red Heads Love Colour

JTYL


----------



## Bar none soap

Just take your lump

Htlz


----------



## Hendejm

Hogs think like zebras. 

GAFS


----------



## Meena

Get along, funny sapiens

DSER


----------



## SaltedFig

Designer Sapians Eschew Rubbish

POKE


----------



## Hendejm

Pole oafs killed Elisabeth

PPRM


----------



## SaltedFig

Perfectly Precise Royal Mess

LIKE


----------



## Meena

Laziness is killing Efram

IKWA


----------



## Hendejm

Large Indians karaoke endlessly. 

Tpmb


----------



## Hendejm

I know weepers, almost!

Tpmb


----------



## Misschief

Two people make babies

WISH


----------



## Bar none soap

Would i steal hogs?



FART


----------



## SaltedFig

Folk Are Reading Thread

OLDE


----------



## Hendejm

Old ladies display energy

Scun


----------



## dibbles

Some Children Understand Nothing

BTDI


----------



## Meena

broken thread does irritate

LONE


----------



## artemis

Love Opens New Eyes BEAN


----------



## Meena

Breakfast eaten at noon.

PLOP


----------



## SaltedFig

Play, Laugh, Occasionally Pounce!

FILL


----------



## Hendejm

Flowers in large lids. 

YPMC


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Your place might collapse.

MIND


----------



## Hendejm

Merry idiots never dance

TTUL


----------



## KimT2au

The Two Unilateral Lunatics


FLOP


----------



## Hendejm

Frogs lounge on pedestals. 

Borf


----------



## Meena

Finding Love Over Pizza

HYTR


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Frogs lounge on pedestals.
> 
> Borf



crap, we cross posted!


----------



## dibbles

OK then...
BORF  - Back Off Red Fox
HYTR - Have You Tied Ribbons

SAME


----------



## Meena

Same as my experience

CROF

off to make dinner!


----------



## Bar none soap

Children run on figs

Lfra


----------



## Meena

Last friend ran away

YRET

(BTW, dinner was yummy!)


----------



## Hendejm

Yellow rabbits eat toast

MTQD


----------



## Meena

My teacher quit drinking

LLRW


----------



## Misschief

Lucky Lucy Rides Whippets

ruws


----------



## Hendejm

Riding useless water skis. 

WPDT


----------



## lsg

We Put Dots Together
VCHT


----------



## Hendejm

Violets choke hot tomatoes

RUBH


----------



## Loralei

Red umbrellas bring happiness
(And, this is a great game!)

PINT


----------



## Misschief

Perfect In No Time

FACE


----------



## jcandleattic

feeling all creative everyday

HERW


----------



## Hendejm

His ears regularly wiggle. 

VFAR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Victorian females are repressed.

POMP


----------



## Hendejm

Penguins often marry Pomeranians. 

MNEP


----------



## Meena

Minnesota never expected peanuts

UITY


----------



## Hendejm

Unbelievably, idiots transcend youth. 

WABL


----------



## Terri E

Wallabies Are Beautiful Leapers

RUSB


----------



## KimT2au

Rusty Ubers Study Ballistics

BALL


----------



## Hendejm

Believing all love lasts

HYPB


----------



## Meena

Hola, you pretty baby.

LJAS


----------



## Relle

Look, Jack and Sharon.

ZVRM


----------



## Meena

Zebra velocity rate measurement

TRUJ


----------



## Relle

The rabbit up jumped.

PKOL


----------



## Meena

Paul knows old languages

BCSD


----------



## Relle

Big cattle slurp daily.

YUIO


----------



## dibbles

You Understand Idiot Offspring

MIDN


----------



## Meena

My insipid daughter nags

FDSA


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Fish do swim around.

FISH


----------



## Hendejm

Football is so hot

BGIR


----------



## melinda48

Formulating A Creative Endeavor




CRUP


----------



## lsg

Can't Really Understand People

MTAC


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Football is so hot
> 
> BGIR



Don't know what post @melinda48 answered, and @Hendejm 's got skipped/missed.

Bad girl is racing.

and

MTAC

My toe aches constantly


AFKT


----------



## KimT2au

after fighting karate tonight

BOOM


----------



## Terri E

Big Ole Olive Martini



STOOP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Terri E said:


> STOOP


No    , No   , No    Terri. That's 5 letters; only 4 letters allowed. I'll assume you meant STOP

Shiny tubas on parade.

TUBA


----------



## IrishLass

Tuba

Talking under blanket annoying.

REST


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Required: Everyone sleeps together. 

JACK


----------



## IrishLass

Jiminy! Another crazy kangaroo!

OBAT


----------



## Hendejm

Originally, bats ate tigers

HITS


----------



## IrishLass

Hypnotizing  iguanas takes skill.


TURF


----------



## atiz

Tiger upstairs, run fast!

MIZO


----------



## Hendejm

My instructor zapped Oscar. 

TTBT


----------



## dibbles

Tip Toe By Tulips

MASH


----------



## Meena

Mary asked Suzie how

HGFD


----------



## TwoHandssoaps

Harry's girlfriend from Denmark

PQRT


----------



## IrishLass

Please quit romancing toads.


BCOP


----------



## SaltedFig

Bike Candy, Or Peddler?

TILD


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Today is lovely, dude.

MARK


----------



## Misschief

Mike ate red ketchup

TUNA


----------



## jcandleattic

The umbrella needs adjustment

oqwn


----------



## Meena

Openly quite windy now

NBVF


----------



## lsg

Never Be Very Fussy

SAST


----------



## Zany_in_CO

She always says that!

CARD


----------



## IrishLass

Clumsy Arnold rarely dances. 

NESY


----------



## Terri E

Zany_in_CO said:


> No    , No   , No    Terri. That's 5 letters; only 4 letters allowed. I'll assume you meant STOP
> 
> Shiny tubas on parade.
> 
> TUBA


Shoot! Sorry, I was tired


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Terri E said:


> Shoot! Sorry, I was tired


Awwww. No worries, Terri. We all slip up from time to time (me, more than I like!). Gave me a chance to use that cute emoji!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

IrishLass said:


> NESY


Not everyone says, "Yes".

QUIT


----------



## Terri E

Quilted Underwear Is Thick

TREB


----------



## jcandleattic

Tiny Rebels Exude Beauty

yxrv


----------



## Hendejm

Your xylophone rings voluminously 


TTWP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

That tune was perfection.

WALK


----------



## KimT2au

what a lovely klaxon

AWAN


----------



## SaltedFig

A What?! Absolutely NOT! 

BACK


----------



## lsg

Buffalo Actually Can Kick

DSIY


----------



## Hendejm

Daisy suddenly instituted yodeling. 

TGIL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Thank God I'm lucky!

WISH


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Wonder If She's Home

ASEL


----------



## atiz

Agatha seems entirely lost.

EYBN


----------



## IrishLass

Every yodeler brings nebulizer.

APOI


----------



## Zany_in_CO

...a plague of idiots.

RAIN


----------



## lsg

Raisins Are Incredibly Nibbly
DKBG


----------



## TeresaGG

Daring kid breaks gate
DJFK


----------



## KimT2au

Don Junior Farted Ketchup

BARK


----------



## Meena

Boys are really keen

UIEY


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Unbelievable icicles every year!

BARN


----------



## atiz

Babies are rarely nostalgic.

MRTY


----------



## dibbles

Mr. Rogers Telephoned Yesterday

LHGI


----------



## Meena

Laughter has good indications

DSWT


----------



## Hendejm

Daughter seeks wide teeth

HIMO


----------



## dibbles

He Is Much Older

GTFM


----------



## Misschief

Got to feed Michael

pquv


----------



## Hendejm

Please quit until vanquished. 

BRRM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Banned rumors remain malicious.

WISH


----------



## IrishLass

When is supper, Henrietta?

YELP


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Yelling Everyone Loves Puppies

NASA


----------



## Hendejm

Normally, astronauts sleep awake. 

YTBL


----------



## lsg

Yak Tries Biting Lads

MWPL


----------



## atiz

Men write pesky letters.

CHIP


----------



## Hendejm

Cats hide in puke

HTRC


----------



## IrishLass

How's that rotator cuff?

DRUM


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Don't Really Understand. Meh.

NETL


----------



## atiz

Never eat thinking lobsters!

PHYL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Paul has your lutefisk.

ZOOM


----------



## IrishLass

Zowie! Opera's outrageous music!

DRIP


----------



## atiz

Drink Rum -- I pay.

HOFF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

How often fiddlers fiddle.

PARK


----------



## KimT2au

Party Animal Ravers Knot

BARF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Buy all rare finds.

PINK


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Polo Is Not Kind

WANT


----------



## atiz

Where art now Thou?

RAGF


----------



## SaltedFig

Rabbits and Giraffe's Frolic

BENT


----------



## lsg

Brave Every New Tomorrow
TCIW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Thanks Connie, I win! 

ZONE


----------



## IrishLass

Zen orangutan nestles elephant.

PRAM


----------



## Bar none soap

Public roads are messy

Bvet


----------



## atiz

Brave vampires eat tuna.

MSDE


----------



## lsg

Maid Suddenly Drops Entre

CWOW


----------



## Hendejm

Cows will often wince. 

TRUL


----------



## dibbles

Tasting Real Unsweetened Lemons

SOUR


----------



## atiz

Some of us rant.

PRIM


----------



## IrishLass

Precious ring is mine!

LOTR


----------



## Terri E

Laurel Oil Test Recipe (my favorite!)

STBH


----------



## artemis

Stop Talking Back, Honey ELJF


----------



## SaltedFig

Easy Living's Just Fine 

FREE


----------



## IrishLass

Free roasted eggplant! Eat!

GULP


----------



## lsg

Give Us Little Pretzels

SORT


----------



## Meena

Sorting out red tarantulas

KJFY


----------



## Hendejm

Keep jelly from yellowing

NNMO


----------



## Meena

No, not my oranges!

LIPE


----------



## SaltedFig

Life is Precious, Enjoy!

TOUR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Those ostriches! Unique runners!

FERN


----------



## atiz

Farewell, Elsa, run now!

WICK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

atiz said:


> Farewell, Elsa, run now!
> 
> WICK


Water in copper kettle

PEAT


----------



## SoaperForLife

Pregnant elephants are terrific

KLOP


----------



## Terri E

Kangaroos Lack Oral Plague



RNVP


----------



## lsg

Really Nervous Visitors Protest

GTGC


----------



## Loralei

Got to go camping

LSHS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Likes shining her shoes.

SHOE


----------



## Hendejm

Sally hoped Oliver exploded!

HOPP


----------



## lsg

How's Our Precious Person

FCAD


----------



## atiz

Feral cats are doomed.

CATS


----------



## lsg

Can Ants Taste Salt

SPAJ


----------



## Terri E

Simply Perfect Alaskan Journey


TASK


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Tubular Aerodynamic Sailing Kites

MORN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My owl reads novels.

OWLS


----------



## KimT2au

Out west lives serpents
DOWG


----------



## atiz

Dogs often woof gaily.

LINT


----------



## Terri E

Life Is Nature Trails 

TREE


----------



## melinda48

People Rarely Initiate Mathematics.

FDNM


----------



## atiz

Fred did, not me.

CSIK


----------



## SaltedFig

Create, Sum ... Is Knowledge!

ZERO


----------



## SoaperForLife

Zebras eat raw oysters

TRON


----------



## lsg

Try Reading Old News

WIBH


----------



## atiz

Why is Bob hiding?

SZEK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

atiz said:


> PRIM





melinda48 said:


> People Rarely Initiate Mathematics
> 
> FDNM


Good answer, Melinda, but you skipped Terri. 


Terri E said:


> Life Is Nature Trails
> 
> TREE


Try Re-heating Easter Eggs.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Back to game: SZEK

Some zoo elephants kick.

KICK


----------



## IrishLass

Kitty ingests canned kippers

Meow


----------



## melinda48

Handsome Uriah Is Outgoing


MSTO


----------



## IrishLass

melinda48 said:


> Handsome Uriah Is Outgoing
> 
> 
> MSTO




Hi Melida- where did you find HUIO? The last entry was MEOW.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

IrishLass said:


> Hi Melida- where did you find HUIO? The last entry was MEOW.


Hey Melinda... also see Post #1995... you're skipping people...  ...make sure you read all the way to the last posting before posting your response... then double check to make sure it comes up in the right order. Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MEOW

My enemy often wins. 

SURE


----------



## SoaperForLife

Some urinals reek extremely

JILL


----------



## lsg

Jump In Little Lakes

MWCT


----------



## KimT2au

Mothers will control toddlers


WOOF


----------



## Terri E

Whales Outweigh Ocean Fish

TOOL


----------



## atiz

Tall orks often lose. 

MUSE


----------



## IrishLass

Mike's ukulele strings evaporated.


VAPE


----------



## Meena

Verily, apples peel easily.  

PEEL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pandas Eat Eucalyptus Leaves.

LEAF


----------



## atiz

Peel easily, eat leerily!

LEER

ETA: Oops too late.... don’t know how to delete.

ETA2: 
Lions eat almonds fresh. 

LEER


----------



## Meena

Last evening, Evelyn ran

LASG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

atiz said:


> ETA: Oops too late.... don’t know how to delete.


Look for the "Edit" button at the bottom of your post.


----------



## IrishLass

Los Angeles smog gags

Hack


----------



## SoaperForLife

Hattie ate cold kale

COSM


----------



## lsg

Cold Outside Seems Merciless

WITH


----------



## Meena

lsg said:


> Cold Outside Seems Merciless
> 
> WITH



With ingratitude treads Harold

TRAH


----------



## IrishLass

Terrifying Rodan attacks Holland 

LINT


----------



## lsg

Licorice Is Not Tempting

OCAF


----------



## IrishLass

Oreo cookies aren't fattening!

HEBY


----------



## Meena

Has everyone been yakking?

BEEN


----------



## KimT2au

be early every night

LARF


----------



## atiz

Lakes are really frozen. 

MAJD


----------



## melinda48

Make A Jumper Daily


DLUU


----------



## SaltedFig

Don't Live Under Udders

COWS


----------



## Meena

Carved out wooden sows.

USED


----------



## lsg

Use Side Entry Door    

NAIL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Not always in love...

LOVE


----------



## atiz

Lonely Ophelia virtuously exits. 

EXIT


----------



## IrishLass

Excited Xavier is tingling!

YELP


----------



## Meena

Your elephant loves pajamas!

YOUR


----------



## SoaperForLife

Yell or utter regularly

MISO


----------



## Terri E

Many Idealists Soap Organically

PEER


----------



## lsg

Place Every Earring Right

COLD


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Clearly Orchids Love Dew

LIME


----------



## atiz

Lint is my enemy. 

LINT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Love is never tiresome. 





PAID


----------



## KimT2au

payments aid infrastructure development

BOWL


----------



## Terri E

Boat On Water Leaks

FUND


----------



## Meena

Oh my, I keep thinking of unprintable replies to FUND ...
Wracking my brain for something clean here!  LOL!!

Forget uppity nerds, Dave!

NERD


----------



## SoaperForLife

Never eat rabid ducks!

DUCK


----------



## lsg

Defy Ugly Cranky Kangaroos

TPDC


----------



## Meena

Today probably doesn't count

DOES


----------



## IrishLass

Deranged opossums eat students!


YUCK


----------



## Meena

Your uncle chuckles knowingly.

KNOW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kids now own World.

KIDS


----------



## Meena

Katrinka is darn stupid!

DARN


----------



## KimT2au

Dave's (Darren's, Den's, Don's etc) a real nuisance

SANE


----------



## SoaperForLife

silly animal never eats

BAIT


----------



## lsg

Baffled Attorney Interrogates Traitor



TRIP


----------



## Terri E

Turtles Recipe Includes Pecans

FOOD


----------



## Clarice

Terri E said:


> Turtles Recipe Includes Pecans
> 
> FOOD


Foolish Overload Opines Daily

SIGH


----------



## Meena

Soaring into great heights

INTO


----------



## Clarice

Intrigue Never Trusts Others

LIAR


----------



## newbie

Lynx, intoxicated, avoids rehab.

DEMH


----------



## Clarice

denying existence makes hoohah

CRAP


----------



## Clarice

newbie said:


> Lynx, intoxicated, avoids rehab.
> 
> DEMH


most excellent use of punctuation!

this probably breaks rules of thread - sorry!


----------



## IrishLass

Chocolate rabbit antagonizes Penelope.


WEEP


----------



## Clarice

Weirdly Erotic Exhibitionist Prude

WHOA


----------



## Zany_in_CO

What's heard on airpods?

MEME


----------



## Meena

My enemy mocks elephants

MOCK


----------



## lsg

Many Old Cows Kick

RIEL


----------



## Meena

Reliable individuals endanger liars

LIAR


----------



## Clarice

Loud Indignation Activates Radar

THAI


----------



## SaltedFig

The Hats Are Interesting

AYAM


----------



## atiz

Are you all mad?

YALL


----------



## KimT2au

yellow alligator laughing loudly

BURP


----------



## Terri E

Belching Usually Relieves Pain

DOGS


----------



## SaltedFig

Drongo's Overtake Gorilla's Slowly ...

BARK


----------



## atiz

Bees are really keen.

KEEN


----------



## newbie

Karen eagerly exclaimed, "Nevah!!!"


CIGK


----------



## atiz

'Common' in Greek: koine.

COIN


----------



## Meena

Centrifuges only ignite negativity

ONLY


----------



## newbie

One Nip
Loud Yip


DUEY


----------



## MarnieSoapien

Doing Unusually Entertaining Yodeling 

DINO


----------



## SoaperForLife

dinosaurs ingest naughty orangutans 

FADE


----------



## Clarice

Farter Angrily Denies Effluvient

PFFF


----------



## lsg

People Fear Fiesty Freeloaders

FHTM


----------



## Clarice

Fairly Horrible Things Mitigated

DONE


----------



## atiz

Donkeys ought not enter.

MUIR


----------



## newbie

Mothership's Urinals Impart Rashes.


OSKF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Only sons kiss females

PUKE


----------



## SoaperForLife

Pygmies urge knowing elephants

WACK


----------



## lsg

Waiters Always Clean Kitchens

RIPD


----------



## newbie

Royals Inside. Please Detour.

KGHY


----------



## Clarice

Kangaroos Got High Yesterday  (hilarity ensued)

LAFF


----------



## Terri E

Love Angora Fiber Friends 


WOOL


----------



## Clarice

Wild Old Owl Love

KNIT


----------



## SaltedFig

Know now, invested time.

TIME


----------



## atiz

Time is magically expensive.

MAGI


----------



## Clarice

Magic And Grace Inundate

AMEN


----------



## KimT2au

newbie said:


> Mothership's Urinals Impart Rashes.


   Ewwwww!


All men endanger normality

GRRR


----------



## midnightsoaper

Grizzly River Run Rocks!

ILSP


----------



## atiz

I'd love some pizza!

PZZA


----------



## KimT2au

Portable zit zaps Antarctica

PUFF


----------



## Clarice

Permanently Unfriendly Fowl Flees

BIRD


----------



## lsg

Bright Indigo Really Delightful

CDST


----------



## Clarice

Curses!  Dowager Strikes Thief

YOWL


----------



## midnightsoaper

You Often Write Letters

LTTR


----------



## Clarice

Leopards Take Turns Reading

CATZ


----------



## midnightsoaper

Cats Attack The Zombies

OMBI


----------



## Clarice

midnightsoaper said:


> Cats Attack The Zombies
> 
> OMBI


YAY CATZ!!!!!

Oh My, Barenaked Indoors!

BUCK


----------



## SoaperForLife

Buckling under creates knowledge

MEAT


----------



## midnightsoaper

Many Eat Animals Today

YUMM


----------



## atiz

You understand my mind?

USTD


----------



## KimT2au

Uncle Steve tickled Deborah

BARF


----------



## Meena

Bring another round, Frank!

ROUN


----------



## IrishLass

Rodents of unusual.... nimbleness!


RATS


----------



## Meena

Repenting after terrible sins

SINS


----------



## atiz

Syndet is no soap. 

ISNO


----------



## IrishLass

It's square not oval.

CASE


----------



## SaltedFig

Careful Analysis Somewhat Elucidates

CHEK


----------



## newbie

Chunky Hock Envelops Kangaroo


DJGH


----------



## Clarice

Didgeridoo Jostles Grand Human

TOOT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Temptation often offers trouble.

TEMP


----------



## Clarice

To Emote, More Pucker!

KISS


----------



## IrishLass

Kindness is seldom shown.

COLD


----------



## Clarice

Calling Old Loud Divas!

YELL


----------



## Meena

Yellow eggs like lilis.

LILI


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Like, I luv it!

JAZZ


----------



## IrishLass

Jalapenos are zingingly zippy!

BURN


----------



## Meena

Burrowing under red nappies  (what? lol)

UNDN


----------



## atiz

Ultimately, no damage. None!

DMGE


----------



## KimT2au

Don't marry Gnomes - Ever!

SPAT


----------



## IrishLass

Singing pony astounds thousands!

SONG


----------



## atiz

Soap operas never go.

OPER


----------



## IrishLass

Ostentatious pompadour elicits ridicule.

HAIR


----------



## SoaperForLife

Harry angers irate republicans

HEMI


----------



## melinda48

Henrietta  eats macaroni incessantly


----------



## lsg

Melinda48, you forgot the four letters, so I will just go with HEMI.
Horses Eat Maize Immediately.

FMSI


----------



## Clarice

Fat Man Smirks Indignantly 

PREZ


----------



## newbie

Protesting Radical Eats Zinc

GHDL


----------



## IrishLass

Gentle hug disperses loneliness.

CALM


----------



## Clarice

Calling All Llama Mamas

PERU


----------



## newbie

Patrician Elocution Riles Utrechtians. 

HWUS


----------



## melinda48

lsg said:


> Melinda48, you forgot the four letters, so I will just go with HEMI.
> Horses Eat Maize Immediately.
> 
> FMSI


Henrietta Eats Macaroni Incessantly is not correct? I forgot to capitalize I guess. Sorry.


----------



## IrishLass

melinda48 said:


> Henrietta Eats Macaroni Incessantly is not correct? I forgot to capitalize I guess. Sorry.



Hi Melinda- your "Henrietta eats macaroni incessantly" was fine.   lsg was just letting you know that you forgot to leave four new letters underneath for the next person to play with.


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Fat Man Smirks Indignantly
> 
> PREZ




_I see what you did there ... lol!!  _


----------



## Meena

Moving right along with
HWUS

Hard water undermines soap   (lather, anyway )

MINE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Moving is never easy.

EASY


----------



## Terri E

Everyone Ate Strawberry Yogurt

VERB


----------



## atiz

"Valiant elves!", replied Bilbo.

BILB


----------



## ScentedExpressionsSupp

Breaking In Light Box

HWRS


----------



## KimT2au

Hurling weighty river stones


SLIP


----------



## TeresaGG

Slightly lumpy ice platter
BERM


----------



## newbie

Beings Ethereal Reverberate Magically

GDOD

Why am I directed to the penultimate page to this thread all the time?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

newbie said:


> Why am I directed to the penultimate page to this thread all the time?


Dunno.   I'm always directed to my last unread post... but I don't check in very often.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Got dozens of doodles.

VERY


----------



## Meena

newbie said:


> Why am I directed to the penultimate page to this thread all the time?



I am, too.
Zany said VERY

voting expressly refuses youngsters

EXPR


----------



## atiz

Ethan's xylophone plays rapidly.

NGHT


----------



## newbie

Not Got Hot Tot

DAOE


----------



## IrishLass

Doting Auntie offers empathy.

KIND


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kittens in nice dresses.

NICE


----------



## Meena

Zany_in_CO said:


> Kittens in nice dresses.
> 
> NICE





Noticed ice, carrying eggs.

EGGS


----------



## SoaperForLife

Egrets get gray stripes

TOLL


----------



## Clarice

Bilbo?  I LOVE Bilbo!

RING


----------



## Clarice

Whoops - out of sequence:

TOLL >>>>  Tall Older Lovely Ladies

WOWW


----------



## lsg

Women Often Weave Wool

SAAF


----------



## melinda48

lsg said:


> Melinda48, you forgot the four letters, so I will just go with HEMI.
> Horses Eat Maize Immediately.
> 
> FMSI


Argh! Brain cramp!! Thanks for jumping in


----------



## melinda48

Sophia Ate After Fasting

IMBG


----------



## Clarice

I'm Mastering Big Goldfish

SWIM


----------



## IrishLass

Summersaulting wallabies interrupt meeting.

NTED


----------



## Clarice

Never Tie Eucalyptus Down

BEAR


----------



## newbie

Beelzebub Eats Angelic Remains. 


FBDI


----------



## Clarice

Frothy Babes Drink Indigo

YUMM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Clarice said:


> Whoops - out of sequence:


@ Clarice   When you need to change your response, you can use the "Edit" button at the bottom of your post.
  It's there for 24 hours only tho. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Your utterly memorable mistake.

QUIZ


----------



## Clarice

Thank you Zany! 

Queries Unnerve Imaginative Zeus

ZEUS


----------



## KimT2au

Zero energy usage statistics

HUGS


----------



## newbie

Hairy Underarms Get Salty.

BCDO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Bonnie came dancing over.

OVER


----------



## Meena

Objectively veering ever right.

EVER


----------



## SaltedFig

Even Volvo's Eventually Rust

CARS


----------



## Clarice

Crashes Are Rather Sad!

BUHU


----------



## SoaperForLife

Bears urinate high up

SKIP


----------



## Clarice

Sassy Kippers Injure Penguins 

FISH


----------



## lsg

Family Is Saving Hoppers

ICME


----------



## SoaperForLife

Ignorant clams mock eagerly

SIFT


----------



## Clarice

Silly Infants Fart Tremendously!

FART


----------



## IrishLass

Foolish Arthur rams tree.

BANG


----------



## atiz

Bilbo answered, "No, Gandalf!"

GAND


----------



## IrishLass

Galdalf and Nazgul dance.

NUTS


----------



## Clarice

Nazgul Utters Threats Sibilantly 

SSSS


----------



## KimT2au

silly sausage sizzles silently.

HOHO


----------



## Terri E

Happy Ole Hippies Organization

PACH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Patient angels can hope.

HOPE


----------



## Clarice

Heavens!  Old Pigs Eat!

CHEW


----------



## atiz

Cats have enigmatic whiskers.

SZOM


----------



## Clarice

Don't they JUST!  A riddle wrapped in a mystery surrounded by an enigma.  But I digress

Susie Zoomed Over Mother!

OOPS!


----------



## newbie

Oleo On Pancakes Sucks. 

VLGY


----------



## Clarice

Vintage Loofahs Grow Yucky

BARF


----------



## geniash

Bears Are Really Fabulous!

PING


----------



## SaltedFig

Playing In New Garden

PATH


----------



## Clarice

Petunias Are Thoroughly Horrid

PEUW!


----------



## Terri E

People Everywhere Understand Wisdom

ZOOL


----------



## Clarice

Zebras Own Orange Loot

BLNG


----------



## lsg

Brief Letter Not Great

BWCT


----------



## newbie

Behold, Washington! Coming Tempest.

JVDJ


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jurors vindicate dear John.

DEAR


----------



## atiz

Dreadfully expensive amethyst ring

RING


----------



## Iluminameluna

Rhyming in night grooves.

FUNK


----------



## IrishLass

Frankly, Ursula never knits.

YARN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

You're always rather neat.

NEAT


----------



## Meena

Never esteemed ants, truly.

NEVT


----------



## Terri E

Nuclear Emissions Vent Toxicity 

POIS


----------



## atiz

Points off, I say.

TCHR


----------



## Meena

Teachers can help readers

HELP


----------



## Lin19687

Happy Elves Like Playing   

JACK


----------



## newbie

Jengu Admonishes Crappy Kraken.

VGIN


----------



## lsg

Valley Girl Ingests Nachos

RNWH


----------



## newbie

Really now, why huff??

FLPG


----------



## Clarice

Have you all noticed that sometimes it SEEMS you are at the bottom of this thread, and you post an answer, and then when you hit send, you see a bunch of additional posts?  and then you are out of sequence?  HARRUMPH  Even happens when I hit refresh


----------



## Clarice

FLPG

Flibbertigibbet Leaves Prince Gasping

GASP


----------



## IrishLass

Generally, Agatha snatched purses.

GRAB


----------



## Terri E

Goats Raise Awesome Babies

MILK


----------



## IrishLass

Must I leave Kauai? 

STAY


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

Stay true and young


LOVE


----------



## Clarice

Lucy! Only Vegetable Entrees!

VEGE


----------



## KimT2au

vegans emit green energy (OK, I was going to put excrement but I decided to show some decorum)

TOOL


----------



## Terri E

Teachers Often Orate Lessons

TALK


----------



## Meena

Trying a lofty kite.

KITE


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Have you all noticed that sometimes it SEEMS you are at the bottom of this thread, and you post an answer, and then when you hit send, you see a bunch of additional posts?  and then you are out of sequence?  HARRUMPH  Even happens when I hit refresh



There's often a little note that appears in an elongated white bubble iirc, on the left, between the last post you see and the blank writing box, saying something like 'more replies, view them?'  You may be missing that, or it could be timing.


----------



## SaltedFig

Kittens Induce Total Empathy

CUTE


----------



## Meena

Cowering under the eave.

EAVE


----------



## Clarice

Edgar Always Vexed Eve

BRAT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Bartenders respect all types.

COLD


----------



## Clarice

Curses!  Oralee Looks Deranged!

MADD


----------



## SoaperForLife

Madeline ate dead dogs

FRET


----------



## Clarice

Furiously, Ruthie earned trophies

WINN


----------



## melinda48

Why Is Nathan Naughty



ISCP


----------



## lsg

I See Cute Pets

WHSH


----------



## newbie

What Humiliation She Hatched....


LSIC


----------



## IrishLass

Liquid soapmaking is cathartic.

CALM


----------



## KimT2au

Cake always looks moorish

HURT


----------



## Martha

Herbert’s unicycle raced triumphantly

CORD


----------



## SYT

California oranges rid disease.       Lwpr


----------



## Martha

Lemurs want pet raccoons

Sdmf


----------



## IrishLass

Seventy donuts mighty fattening!

BURP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Baboons usually really peppy.

NOON


----------



## Martha

Neville only oinks now

SCUM


----------



## SYT

Martha said:


> Neville only oinks now
> 
> SCUM


Silly children understand me.     RPKL


----------



## dibbles

Rabid Peacocks Kill Lion

LPAN


----------



## Martha

Lotsa people artistically nude

stud


----------



## SYT

Loony Platypuses Arabesque Nightly.           BLDW


----------



## Relle

Big large dogs whinge.

GJUI


----------



## SoaperForLife

George jumped under illumination

TWIT


----------



## lsg

To Waver Is Terrible

FRET


----------



## SYT

Frantic Rabbits Eat Turnips.     BHTN


----------



## Clarice

Bunnies Have Turnip Nightmares

DREM


----------



## SYT

Don't Rush Eating Manchego.          HSJK


----------



## Clarice

Henrietta Shouted, Jerk Kevin!

YANK


----------



## SYT

Ya All're Not Kidding!         RFWM


----------



## Clarice

Rarely Form With Mouth

SOAP


----------



## IrishLass

Stop opining, Agatha, please!

GIER


----------



## Clarice

Grudgingly, Ivar Embraced Ruth

HUGG


----------



## SYT

Hedgehogs, Under Ground Gang.    LWDB


----------



## IrishLass

Lousy weather dampens ballgame.

BASE


----------



## Jstheidi

Bullies are surly everywhere.

SHOE


----------



## IrishLass

Seriously, Harry, Olga's evil!  

EVIL


----------



## geniash

Exfolianting Varnish Irritating Lotion. (yuck!)

GOOD.


----------



## KimT2au

gorgeous olive oil, Dammit!

PHFF


----------



## Iluminameluna

Perhaps Harry found Fanny

TART


----------



## IrishLass

Try another Reeses, Theodore!

TINT


----------



## Jstheidi

thanks I needed that. 

BYUA


----------



## Iluminameluna

Borrow your uncle's ax!

TWIT


----------



## Relle

The winner is Terry.

JULR


----------



## Iluminameluna

Just use liquid resin

NEWT


----------



## Jstheidi

not enough wait time.

FWID


----------



## SoaperForLife

Found without identification documents

GRAS


----------



## Clarice

Groucho Rankles At Silliness

SOUR


----------



## lsg

Scent Often Used Right

SIFT


----------



## SYT

Sammy! I found Twix!           DVYB


----------



## Jstheidi

Darn vapors you breath. 

IAWT


----------



## Clarice

I Always Want Time!

HOUR


----------



## melinda48

Homesteaders Often Understand Practicality



MDSB


----------



## Clarice

Miss Deborah, Stand Back!

HUFF!


----------



## IrishLass

Heloise's udder's full, Frank!

MILK


----------



## Jstheidi

Make it like Ken.

COOP


----------



## IrishLass

Cheese omelet oozes provolone.

MELT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My eyes like tears.

EYES


----------



## KimT2au

Ewes yodel every song

BAAA


----------



## Terri E

Best All Around Athlete

SOCK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Some ostriches can kick.

KICK


----------



## IrishLass

Kissing in class...kinky.

TABU


----------



## SYT

Take A Bath, Ulrich!                STOP


----------



## Clarice

Responding to TABU - - Thomas Always bathes Ulrich

SYT ttoooooooo funny that we both used Ulrich!  

Now to yours STOP ---  Silly Tobias Opened Pandora

IMPS


----------



## lsg

Impressions Make People Stop

NDOT


----------



## Clarice

Nora Daringly Over Talcs

TALC


----------



## IrishLass

That Ambrose lacks class!

GOOF


----------



## SYT

George  Often Ogles Francine.         HATS


----------



## Clarice

Hermione Agitated Theodores Shorts 

TENT


----------



## IrishLass

Tactfully, Eric never tattles.

TACT


----------



## Clarice

Theresa Always Corrects Teacher

NERD


----------



## melinda48

Nathan Egregiously Riled Deborah


DDMR


----------



## Clarice

Deborah DON'T!  Moaned Reginald

MOAN


----------



## geniash

Meow Often After Night.

MOON


----------



## SYT

Miranda's Outlandish Outfits, Notorious!         FAME


----------



## IrishLass

Fashionista Athena mangled entrance.

TRIP


----------



## Jstheidi

The rare island project 

CRMN


----------



## SYT

Carl researches Miniature Newts.         EGGS


----------



## Clarice

(That Carl, bless his heart)

EGGS - - - Egregiously Gregarious Geckos Smile

GRIN


----------



## SYT

Greg, realised it now.       DAWN


----------



## Clarice

Daphne!  Anger Wins Nothing!  

CALM


----------



## SYT

Chocolate and liquor,  malted.          MILK


----------



## Clarice

Maybe I'll Leave Khatmandu

TRIP


----------



## KimT2au

too right, I'll persevere.

HARP


----------



## Clarice

Harry, Angry Raptors POUNCE!

HAWK


----------



## melinda48

Harry almost wandered kicking

DMDC


----------



## dibbles

Did My Doctor Call?

SICK


----------



## IrishLass

Scotland's into cool kilts.

SCOT


----------



## newbie

Supreme Court Overturns Trump. 

VDFJ


----------



## IrishLass

Verily! Drusilla's fearfully jaundiced!

BILE


----------



## Clarice

Bilious Ilsa Loves Elephants

TRNK


----------



## lsg

Try Really Nice Kits

MSCT


----------



## Clarice

Midas Sadly Can't Touch

GOLD


----------



## IrishLass

Gadzooks! Old Leopold's dead!

REST


----------



## Clarice

"REGINALD! "  Edith Screeched Tremulously

ALAS


----------



## newbie

Australians Lubricate Alabaster Skin

NBOD


----------



## Clarice

Never Belittle Old Dogs

WOOF


----------



## Relle

Would old oranges fruit.

KOPL


----------



## newbie

Kettle Outs Pot's Lie.

KBFG


----------



## IrishLass

King berates foolhardy gatekeeper.

TWIT


----------



## KimT2au

Tough Willie irritated Tommy

Huhh


----------



## SweetHoneyHandmade

Hurry up! Husband’s home!

KNIT


----------



## SYT

Kyle! Not in tent!      CHOC


----------



## artemis

Chocolate Helps One Cope. KELD


----------



## IrishLass

Knight errant liberates damsel.


SAFE


----------



## SoaperForLife

Serpents ate fat elephants

TALC


----------



## Clarice

Tobias Always Likes Cream


YUMM


----------



## lsg

Yurt Under Major Maintenance

ISFT


----------



## newbie

Immunization Situation Foretells Trouble. 

GFMH


----------



## IrishLass

Grandiose Fredericka murders hairdo.

HAIR


----------



## Terri E

Harleys Are Incredibly Roomy

BIKE


----------



## IrishLass

Before internet, kids exercised.

LAZY


----------



## KimT2au

lazy arse zebras yawn

HILT


----------



## Terri E

Happiness Is Lasting Teeth!

FILL


----------



## lsg

Find Inexact Legitimate Loopholes

POUT


----------



## Jstheidi

Pour out unflavored tea.

ICHY


----------



## plumpvalley

Icky cow has yorts   TRCA


----------



## IrishLass

Tidy Roberta cleaned adroitly.

TIDY


----------



## newbie

Thy Interlocution Dost Yarl.

MCID


----------



## SoapAddict415

My cat is dieting.

SUBI


----------



## Clarice

Saskia Understands Bird Intellect 

 CHRP


----------



## Terri E

Cats Have Real Personality!

MEOW


----------



## TeresaGG

Misguided excuses outshine work

OUST


----------



## KimT2au

Our Upper Stratosphere's Terrible


MUSE


----------



## Terri E

My Underwear's Stylishly Exotic

LACY


----------



## Clarice

Lordy!  Aunt Clara's Yugo!

NOGO


----------



## lsg

No, Ostriches Get Oats

MICS


----------



## Clarice

Mitochondria Increase Ceaselessly, Silly!

DNAs


----------



## SYT

Deanna needs a spoon.    FORK


----------



## Clarice

Ferdinand, Owls Require Kindness!

HOOT


----------



## SYT

Harold Obviously Overheard Tom.     PITY


----------



## Clarice

Pithy Insolence Throws Youngsters

WHAT?


----------



## IrishLass

We have arrived! Ta!

GATE


----------



## Clarice

Galileo Ate Terrapin Energetically   

TRTL


----------



## Jstheidi

Tammy raked the leaves.

IMTL


----------



## KimT2au

I made Thomas laugh


RAFT


----------



## dibbles

Rarely Are Flies Trapped

PEST


----------



## IrishLass

Pink elephants stampede Tampa.

FLAT


----------



## reeeen4

Flying Large Ants Together

ODUE


----------



## Terri E

Only Dentists Use Eugenol

PAIN


----------



## Jstheidi

Parades About Ignorant Neighbors.

WLTE


----------



## SYT

Willard Likes Toasted Eggplant.     YUMY.


----------



## lsg

Youths Ultimately May Yodel

MWAR


----------



## IrishLass

Mucky waste attracts rodents.

RATS


----------



## reeeen4

Random Attacking Turtle Shells

WODT


----------



## Clarice

WILBERFORCE!  Only Defend Tree-Frogs!

FROG


----------



## Relle

Four rats on ground.

ASDH


----------



## reeeen4

Angels Sing Delightful Hymns

QHCS


----------



## newbie

Quintessential Hunk Changes Swimsuit

JFAS


----------



## KimT2au

Just fuss and stuff

HARP


----------



## IrishLass

Handsome Arturo romances Phoebe.

Amor


----------



## Jstheidi

Anthony’s mother occasionally rests.

HAZY


----------



## Clarice

Hermione Added Zenith Yesterday

ZENI


----------



## lsg

Zany Egg Nesters Incubate
TIOS


----------



## dibbles

temper is often showing

SNIT


----------



## SYT

Silly Nicholas In Tree.       HIDE


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Hide Inside downed Entrance

PLAD


----------



## newbie

Plaid Lad Added Dad.

VDES


----------



## IrishLass

Vlad's dad's elephant's sad. 

HGIR


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Hungry Girl Ingests Roots
L I K P


----------



## Clarice

Listen!  I KNOW Pamplona!  

BULL


----------



## reeeen4

Beautiful Unicorns Love Lillies

JUPW


----------



## Clarice

Jupiter, Uranus, Pluto, WHAAAATTTT?

MARS


----------



## IrishLass

Maggots are revolting, seriously!

SCUM


----------



## Clarice

Suzie Cowered Under Madeline

HIDE


----------



## KimT2au

Hidden Inside Dinosaur Eggs


TART


----------



## Terri E

Tesla Aircraft Rarely Taxi

FLUX


----------



## reeeen4

Found Limbs Under Xray

PLKZ


----------



## Clarice

Princess Leah Knew Zulu?????

RIPP


----------



## KimT2au

Randy Imp Prince's Pulsing

HWIT


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Haven't withstood introspective thoughts
MYSW


----------



## reeeen4

Many Young Smart Wallabies

MWPL


----------



## newbie

Many White People Lecture. 

FDGF


----------



## SoaperForLife

Frogs don't get fluffy

SWAT


----------



## Terri E

Spider Webs Are Terrifying!

WEBS


----------



## Clarice

@Terri E   GORGEOUSLY TERRIFYING!!!!
WEBS
Wilhemina!  Eager Beavers SUCK!

STOP!


----------



## lsg

Saved Two Odd Patients

BGTF


----------



## IrishLass

Boromir- Gandalf took Frodo!

WHAT


----------



## newbie

What Hell Arrived Today?

HJGG


----------



## SYT

Hurry Jog, Get Going!   RUNS


----------



## Terri E

Restroom Urinals Notably Stink

YUCK

@Clarice  Thank you!


----------



## Clarice

@Terri E  - I was going to say TERRI-fying but thought that was a bit much!  

You Upset Cart, Knute!

OAFF


----------



## KimT2au

Others Are Far Flung

FORT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Five others realize tenacity

FIVE


----------



## KimT2au

Robert Interests The Evanses

BRIT


----------



## Relle

Big Rhinos in time.

CXQW


----------



## Terri E

Can Xerox Quell Wages?

PAID

@Clarice  Lol! Very clever


----------



## reeeen4

Pretty And Incredibly Dreamy

UWFK


----------



## Clarice

Ululations Will Force Kisses

SMAK


----------



## Terri E

Stray Monster Australian Kangaroos 

JUMP


----------



## newbie

Johnny Unwillingly Made Poo.

GKLO


----------



## lsg

Girls Keep Looking Outrageous

RSAI


----------



## IrishLass

Raising six alligators - insane! 

BITE


----------



## artemis

Bring In The Elephants! 
HAIG


----------



## IrishLass

'How, Artemis?', I groaned.

GRIN


----------



## dibbles

Gee, Rice is Nice

WILD


----------



## TeresaGG

Wind increases long drives.

RAIN


----------



## Christine Beale

Running Again Is Necessary?

BRAT


----------



## dibbles

Birds Retreat at Twilight

NEST


----------



## Terri E

Never Estimate Someone's Trustworthiness!

TRUE


----------



## KimT2au

To really understand elephants

PANT


----------



## Terri E

Potatoes Are Not Trimming

PHAT


----------



## melinda48

Phoebe Helped Angie Think.

TGUC


----------



## newbie

Thor Gives Ungulates Cheese. 

OWCU


----------



## dibbles

Only we can understand 

KALH


----------



## SaltedFig

Often Wriggles, Cumulative Undulations
WORM
(Too slow!)

Kraft and Lollies Help

PLAY


----------



## Clarice

Pheidippides Lounges Among Yaks

MOOO


----------



## lsg

Mischief Often Openly Occurs

WCED


----------



## Terri E

Why Can't Everyone Dream

GOAL


----------



## newbie

Grossed Out About Lactation

IUBN


----------



## IrishLass

I understand. Babies nip.

OUCH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

...or up chuck horrifically. 

ARGH


----------



## IrishLass

And regurgitate. Gross! Horrid!

PUKE


----------



## Amy78130

Playing ukuleles kills elephants!!

WINE


----------



## scard

What, I need elephants!

CURE


----------



## Terri E

Can Unlawful Risk Escape

JAIL


----------



## dibbles

Just as I Like

PEAR


----------



## reeeen4

Pick Each Animal Running

BEAR


----------



## dibbles

Be Early and Ready

GAME


----------



## SYT

Gregory  And Mindy Eloped.       DAWN


----------



## KimT2au

Drat, Andrew's Won Now

EEEK

Edited:  SMF did not like Dam*


----------



## reeeen4

Every Excited Egg Keeps

PEEP


----------



## melinda48

Peter Evaluated Enid’s Pizza

KWKY


----------



## lsg

Karate Weakling Kicked Youth

IDON


----------



## Christine Beale

Icicles Drip Orange Nectar

HAIR


----------



## SYT

Hurricane, and incoming Rain.  WIND


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Weather indicates: No driving!

DRIP


----------



## IrishLass

Driving? Rats! I'm peeved!

SULK


----------



## Clarice

Sadly, Ursula Likes Katherine.

SIGH


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Seen In Ghastly Hats
IWPP


----------



## Clarice

I Want Puppies Please!!!!

WOOF!!!!


----------



## KimT2au

We Ovulate On Fridays

ULUP


----------



## dibbles

Unwed Lady Understands Propriety

PRIM


----------



## KimT2au

post rhymes in moderation


URGH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Unfortunately, rabbits get horny.

HUGE


----------



## Clarice

Heroic Ungulate Grabbed Erik!

DEER


----------



## lsg

Doesn't Each Ear Ring?

TGOS


----------



## Clarice

Trust Gandolf Over Saruman

GDGY


----------



## newbie

Gross Deranged Grandpa Yells

LOMH


----------



## Clarice

Leathery Old Man Hollas!

YELL


----------



## Christine Beale

Yes! Elizabeth Loves Lemons!

DAWG


----------



## Clarice

Danielle Always Winces Gracefully!

OUCH


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Our Umbrellas Grow Hair
LBCM


----------



## Christine Beale

Little Babies Can Mingle

PILT


----------



## KimT2au

Put It Lower, Thanks


TUMS


----------



## Clarice

Tomas!  Unhand My Sausage! 

G'OFF!


----------



## IrishLass

Geez! Okay, foodie freak!

NUTS


----------



## Clarice

Never Underestimate Tempting Scones!

CHMP!


----------



## Terri E

Cats Have Mitten Paws

PURR


----------



## Clarice

Puss Utters Rumbly Reverberations

LOVE!


----------



## IrishLass

Lumpy oatmeal verily eschewed!

OATS


----------



## SoaperForLife

Owen ate the steak

NITS


----------



## Clarice

Natasha Is Terribly Serene

CALM


----------



## Relle

Cats and Llamas mingle.

HURT


----------



## Clarice

Heavens Ulrich!  Re-Clothe Thyself!

NUDE


----------



## lsg

Never Underestimate Daring Elders

RINP


----------



## IrishLass

Run, Irene! Norbert's pursuing!

FTIM


----------



## Clarice

Fatima thinks I'm mad (she's wrong!)

BARK


----------



## Terri E

Bad Actions Reap Karma

PAIN


----------



## Clarice

Pandora!  Ask Isadora Nicely!

TACT


----------



## Terri E

Toothpaste Application Controls Tartar

PICK


----------



## Clarice

Puck's Insidious Charm Kills

GOAT


----------



## lsg

Give Oats A Try

ITGV


----------



## Clarice

I Thank Great Veterans

THNX


----------



## IrishLass

Tightfisted hobbits never xenial.

TWIT


----------



## jcandleattic

Time wasted is terrible

XTLP


----------



## Christine Beale

Xylophone Tuned Lip Piercing

HUGE


----------



## Relle

Hugo undermines George everytime.

ERTL


----------



## Terri E

Every Real Tree Leaves

FALL


----------



## lsg

Find All Little Loopholes

CWIF


----------



## KimT2au

Clive will interest females

BLAGH


----------



## Laura Vohs

Big Lions Are Good Hunters

CENT


----------



## SoapAddict415

Camels Entertain Naughty Tigers

EUCU


----------



## Terri E

Employee Unrest Change Unions

BOSS


----------



## lsg

Buyer Often Sells Samples

SANS


----------



## Relle

Sue and Neville sing.

MKIO


----------



## newbie

Machiavellian Knight Is Odious

LPIL


----------



## Clarice

Lilliputian Principal Is Leaving

GONE


----------



## newbie

Gormless Ogre Never Educated

HGGY


----------



## dibbles

Hungry Girl Grills Yucca

LNIL


----------



## KimT2au

Little Nora inhaled liquid  (oh dear, poor Nora)

OOPS


----------



## Laura Vohs

Onery Ogres Paralyzed Simpletons

LOME


----------



## lsg

Let Others Make Effort

DSTM


----------



## newbie

Dear Sir, Thanks Much.

DRTC


----------



## Clarice

Dreaded Rooster Tackles Chicken  

BAWK!


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Blast Anxiety With kayaks
S I A O


----------



## Clarice

Stephan Initiated Angry Outburst

YELL


----------



## IrishLass

Yonder elk lounge lazily.

REST


----------



## Clarice

Rowdy Elk Sing Truculently

BRAT!


----------



## IrishLass

Being rowdy attracts 'tention! (that's western slang for 'attention') 

PUNK


----------



## newbie

Philandering Uncle Now Kneels. 

BNVG


----------



## SoaperForLife

Brand new vegan grits

SPOT


----------



## lsg

Spoiled  People  Often Troubled

TWOS


----------



## Clarice

Twas Wayne Ordered Soap!

NDED


----------



## Christine Beale

Never Desired Egg Dumplings

EGGS


----------



## Clarice

Egbert Grew Grossly Sensitive

SQWM


----------



## IrishLass

Sublime, quintessential Wendolyn mesmerizes.

STUN


----------



## newbie

Simplicity Terminates Unnecessary "Needs"

PLTY


----------



## IrishLass

Poached liver?! Thank you! [not really]  

MEAT


----------



## Clarice

Methinks Ethelrud Axed Tomasina!

WHAK!


----------



## newbie

Witch's Housekeepers Are Knackered.

GDWM


----------



## Clarice

Grande Dames Wear Moire 

SILK


----------



## Relle

Silk is lovely Knitted.

LOPI


----------



## KimT2au

Long overdue protections's initiated

TALK

EDITED:  I forgot to add my letters


----------



## IrishLass

Teasingly, Andrew lifted kilt.

WTED


----------



## SoapAddict415

Wanda tackled Esther's dragon [emoji236].

OUCH


----------



## newbie

Outside? Unbelievable. Cloudy? Hailstorm!

BBGF


----------



## Clarice

Bellicose Bachelor Groped Francine!

OAFF!


----------



## reeeen4

Only Ant Fall Funny

LOFT


----------



## Clarice

Licking Old Feet Terrible!  

YUCK


----------



## SYT

Yancy underestimated Carrie's kindness.       GAVE


----------



## Clarice

Gertrude Aggravated Vegan Elephant

HMPH!


----------



## SYT

Harriet Moved Past Humphrey.   WALK


----------



## Clarice

Winifred Always Loved Kenneth

SOUL


----------



## Terri E

Sea Otters Untamed Life

LONE


----------



## Clarice

Lovely Otters Nibble Eggs

SWIM!


----------



## newbie

Swim Within Indicated Markers

CDER


----------



## Terri E

Coral Divers Endanger Reefs

DIVE


----------



## KimT2au

Did Ian Visit Everyone?

TOES


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Take off every Sunday.

TAKE


----------



## SYT

Tammy and Kirk?!?!?  Engaged?   NUTS!


----------



## melinda48

Never Underestimate Tennessee Soapers!

LYLM


----------



## lsg

Let Young Lovers Marry

RAFT


----------



## Clarice

Roughness Always Terrified Fran

STOP


----------



## SYT

She Tried Ombre Purple.  MISS


----------



## Clarice

Mistakes Indigo Soap Severe!

UHOH


----------



## newbie

Unidentified Halitosis Overcomes Halifax.

EJTN


----------



## Clarice

@newbie LOLOLOL!!!!

Euridice Jumped Thantos Neatly

GDSS


----------



## SYT

Goldy Does  Smile Shyly       WNSM


----------



## IrishLass

Wow! Norway's sure majestic!

COOL


----------



## Christine Beale

Can Owls Organize Lunches?

EPIP


----------



## jcandleattic

Epic Pettiness is Petty

BRAV


----------



## newbie

Beauties Romp About Vampily

LLBP


----------



## IrishLass

Lounge lizard butchers Pavarotti

TONE


----------



## KimT2au

two ovens need emptying


BURS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Begin useful routine soon!

SOON


----------



## newbie

Surrogate, one ovary's necessary.

BBGY


----------



## SYT

'Bucha Brews Grow Yeast.      GOOD


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Growing Only Organic Dandelions

TMFD


----------



## newbie

That Meme's F'ing Dumb.

HFGO


----------



## IrishLass

Horrifying fray gathers onlookers.

SLAP


----------



## SYT

Silly Larry Almost Panicked    RLAX


----------



## KimT2au

Ralph leered at Xavier

TWIT


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Tiddly Winks in Toronto 
MLUT


----------



## melinda48

Mickey Loved Unadulterated Trinkets.

WHAD


----------



## dibbles

We had a disaster

OOPS


----------



## SYT

Oliver Only Pays Sometimes.  SCAM


----------



## newbie

Secret Catacombs Adumbrate Morgues

DRGT


----------



## IrishLass

Drag racer gets ticketed.

BRTS


----------



## lsg

Bear Races Toward Sisters

STBC


----------



## SYT

Story To Be Continued      BITE


----------



## Clarice

Beatrix Isn't Truthful Everytime

LIAR


----------



## IrishLass

Lying is always risky.

HFOC


----------



## Clarice

Hermione Forgot Oswald Completely

WHOO?


----------



## dibbles

Who Has Olive Oil?

MEDO


----------



## newbie

Manet Eden Drawing Overrated.

LSUF


----------



## IrishLass

Laundry soap unravels fabric.

TWPM


----------



## dibbles

Two women pluck marigolds

POSY


----------



## Clarice

Penelope!  Oscar!  Silence Yourselves!

SHSH!


----------



## SoaperForLife

Some horses scare humans

CARB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can argue right back

BACK


----------



## Clarice

Brutus Asserts Cattle Kill

MOOO!


----------



## IrishLass

Many obligations overwhelm Ophelia.

TIRE


----------



## jcandleattic

The Irish really excite!!

BOMA


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Blight On My Apples

WONT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Why one, not two?
PITY


----------



## Clarice

Personally, Irritation Trumps Yawns 

ARGH


----------



## lsg

A Rat Gets Hit

PYTH


----------



## Clarice

Python (yellow) Tethers Hamster 

SQEZ


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Suzie Quilts Enchanted Zippers
GTBS


----------



## Clarice

Goodness!  Terrible Breath Samson!  

YUCK


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Yellow Underpants Calcify Knights
TTBP


----------



## SYT

Trout tastes better poached.   FISH


----------



## IrishLass

Famished.....I'm so hungry!

EATS


----------



## newbie

Elitists Admitted To Schools

GTDH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Go tell daughter! Hurry!

TELL


----------



## SoapAddict415

Telly eloped less Lois.

DANI


----------



## dibbles

Donuts always need icing.

HROB


----------



## newbie

Heartthrob "Rob" or "Bob?"

DRTG


----------



## Relle

Did Robyn tag Gary

PLOP


----------



## lsg

People Like Old Pears

SMAK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Suddenly, my auntie kah-chooed!

AUNT


----------



## Christine Beale

Ancient Unicorns Now Targetted

BUMP


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Blimey!! Udo My Perm!!
WAGO


----------



## newbie

Weather Algorithms Genuinely Off.

DHGT


----------



## justjacqui

Disappointed Hosts Get Together

PUFR


----------



## IrishLass

Powerful uppercut fells Rocky

RING


----------



## lsg

Rancid Ingredients Not Great

LHAC


----------



## Christine Beale

Look Here, All Clean

SICK


----------



## IrishLass

Stephanie's into corny kitsch.

GDER


----------



## SoaperForLife

Giants don't ever regurgitate

WYSP


----------



## IrishLass

Why you stupid pinhead!*!!#!

LOFB


----------



## dibbles

Lovely ostrich feathers broke 

BIRD


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Be in reality daily.

REAL


----------



## SoaperForLife

Real eggs are lovely!

SWAW


----------



## lsg

Soaper Wants A Wash

PCAT


----------



## newbie

Pickled Carrots Are Toothsome.

GGFF


----------



## Meena

Good girls faked fainting

FAKE


----------



## IrishLass

Felicia adores kefir ebulliently!

GOOD


----------



## Meena

Gone overboard on defense

DEFE


----------



## newbie

Doorbell Effortlessly Finds Ears.

HTIE


----------



## IrishLass

Hairballs trapped in esophagus.

HACK


----------



## Hawksquill

Helping Aliens Cook Kebabs

MASH


----------



## justjacqui

My Antelope Says Hello

SPEC


----------



## Clarice

Silly Penguin Eats Cantaloupe!

MELN


----------



## lsg

Man Eats Last Nectarine

FIBL


----------



## Clarice

Fatuous, Irritating Bloviator Laughed

GUFW


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Greatly Underestimated Formidable Women

BELT


----------



## Clarice

Belinda Eagerly Lit Tapers

FIRE


----------



## Meena

Clarice said:


> Belinda Eagerly Lit Tapers
> 
> FIRE



First, I read everything 

READ


----------



## IrishLass

Meena said:


> First, I read everything
> 
> READ




Reading everything??! Absolutely daunting! 

TIRE


----------



## Clarice

Truly Irritating, Reading Everything 

RTFM


----------



## IrishLass

Right! Too fatiguing, Meena!

SIGH


----------



## Clarice

Seriously!  I'm Gonna Hurl!

BARF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Better after reading facts.

FACT


----------



## newbie

Fool Ascends Cat Tree.

ESGD


----------



## Relle

Eggs sell great, daily.

PIOU


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pride is our undoing.

Call


----------



## Clarice

CertainlyAll Lemurs Lounge?

LOAF


----------



## lsg

Let Old Arguments Fade

LPRH


----------



## Clarice

Lucinda!  Paddle Reginald's Hindquarters!  

SPNK


----------



## Meena

Irish and Clarice  -- Heh heh  you guys are adorable! !  


Silly people now know

ADSH


----------



## Clarice

Allistar Disparaged Saskia's Humour

SNIF


----------



## newbie

So Now It's Funny?

PPOR


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Pajama Party Outdoor  Races

SUDS


----------



## Clarice

Soaper Undergoes Detox Sudsing

ADCT


----------



## IrishLass

Another detox, Clarice?!! Terrible!

WASH


----------



## Clarice

IrishLass said:


> Another detox, Clarice?!! Terrible!
> 
> WASH


ROFLMAO

Will Algernon Shake Heroin?

DRUG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dreams reveal unique gifts.

GIFT


----------



## SoaperForLife

Giraffe in full tuxedo

BUST


----------



## Clarice

Boobs UNDER Shirt, Tammi!

KIDS!


----------



## Meena

Known imitator drives solo

SOLO


----------



## Clarice

Surely Orlando Learned Oranges??

JUUS


----------



## Clarice

Jules Underestimated Ulysses Strength

HULK

(I know it is cheating to follow yourself, but I am an impatient little ADHD jackrabbit!)


----------



## KiwiSoap

Hyenas Upstaging Lion King

LION


----------



## Clarice

Louise is Onerous Now!

SNOB


----------



## KiwiSoap

Sid's Nostril's Off Balance

SNOT


----------



## Clarice

Scheherazade, Never Open Tutu!  

VEIL


----------



## KiwiSoap

Very Expressive Island Lizard

AONZ


----------



## justjacqui

Always Open New Zoos

ARCH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Clarice said:


> (I know it is cheating to follow yourself, but I am an impatient little ADHD jackrabbit!)


Sweet, funny jack rabbit... it might help to keep in mind that there is a list of the "New Posts" on the right of the page. Maybe a plea for help with a recipe by a Newbie; someone in the middle of a batch gone awry; pictures of someone's first success; etc. It only takes 8 posts from the 4-Letter & Word Association Game in quick succession (Today at 5:38 PM, 5:40, 5:46, 5:59, 6:10, for example) to shove that person's thread off the list with zero replies...  I'm just sayin'... 

Back to the game: All red chickens hatch.

KIND


----------



## SoaperForLife

Knight irks nasty damsel

BATZ


----------



## Clarice

Belinda Adores Taunting Zeus 

BOLT


----------



## lsg

Blots Often Leave Traces

IHNC


----------



## Clarice

Interestingly, Hester Never Cared

TRPR


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Trim Rowdy Pansies Rapidly

FOAM


----------



## Clarice

Fastidious Oscar Angered Mother

SNAP!


----------



## Christine Beale

Sisters Normally Always Pester

FISH


----------



## Clarice

Ferdinand Is SOOOOOOOOO Humble 

NOTT


----------



## IrishLass

Never open tainted tins.

JDIB


----------



## Clarice

Jedediah Didn't Imbibe Beer

GULP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Gather up, Lefties. Please.

LEFT


----------



## KiwiSoap

Letitia Eats Frosted Tamarillos

FRUT


----------



## IrishLass

Famished rodents under table!

EEEK


----------



## newbie

Extra Embalmed Eggs Keep. 

TRHG


----------



## lsg

Try Revising  High Goals

LRIF


----------



## Clarice

Leona Regularily Infuriates Tobias

ARGH


----------



## newbie

Amsterdammer Rocks Gargantuan Headphones

DSTI


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Don’t Shut The Imagination

LGSH


----------



## dibbles

Let's go shopping, honey

BUYS


----------



## lsg

Beth Used Yarn Samples

WGCT


----------



## Clarice

Wilberforce Gets Chilly Toes

BRRR


----------



## newbie

Before Relaxing, Reject Restrictions.

WTCF


----------



## IrishLass

Wordy transcript confuses Fred.

DAZE


----------



## Clarice

Deirdre Authored Zekial’s End

MRDR


----------



## newbie

"Murder, Redrum," Danny read. 

LLOP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Look! Lilliputians on parade!

LOOK


----------



## KiwiSoap

Legless Octopi Overthrow Kardashians

OOPS


----------



## dibbles

Olive Oyl - Popeye’s sweetie

THIN


----------



## Relle

To hot in Norway.

XDRT


----------



## Clarice

Xavier Didn't Require Truffles

PIGG


----------



## lsg

Plan Is Going Great

IWOT


----------



## Clarice

Ione Wished Oscar Tried 

SIGH


----------



## newbie

Shorties Import Growth Hormone

NSMR


----------



## Clarice

Nasty Serena Makes Ratatouille

YUCK


----------



## IrishLass

Yonder underwear's clean, Krissy.

WHEW


----------



## justjacqui

We Hike Everest Weekly.

READ


----------



## dibbles

River Ends at Delta

MUDY


----------



## Clarice

Mathilda Underestimated Dudley's Yearnings

KINK


----------



## lsg

Kangaroo Introduced New Kicks

MCAT


----------



## Clarice

Milo Certainly Angered Trina

SPAT


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

Sitting Patiently Awaiting Tiramisu

YUMM


----------



## SYT

Yvonne unexpectedly made minestrone.   Soup


----------



## Clarice

Saucy Olive Upstaged Penelope

FLRT


----------



## IrishLass

Flirty Lucia romances Tony.

AMOR


----------



## Clarice

Ambrose Moaned, "Oh Rosalie!"

KISS


----------



## lsg

Keep It Serious, Sadie!

PCTD


----------



## Genesis215

Pfft! Couldn’t take down!

Wert


----------



## IrishLass

Wesley enters roundabout tentatively.

HROP


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Runs Over Puddles

BIOC


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Big idiot on Campus

FRAT


----------



## Cal43

Furry rabbits ate toothpaste 

JICS


----------



## newbie

Just In Case, Shout.

BNIF


----------



## Cal43

Barak never infiltrated Florida

Edited by admin - no forwarding letters added so.....    
CLJH


----------



## Relle

Can lizards jump high

FGTR


----------



## lsg

Fantastic Geriatric Takes Race

CTMR


----------



## SYT

Cancel tomorrow's Meeting Raymond.       DATE


----------



## newbie

Diabolical Attorney Takes Endowment. 

OHTS


----------



## IrishLass

Oh Henry.... that's super!

YBIH


----------



## Christine Beale

Yo Babe!  I'm Hungry!!

WSAY


----------



## justjacqui

We Should Always Yodel

EDOR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Every dirty onesie reeks.

REEK


----------



## dibbles

Remember everyone, eat kale

LEAF


----------



## Christine Beale

Let's Engage And Flourish!!!!

TINK


----------



## dibbles

That's it naughty kittens!

YARN


----------



## earlene

Young Adult Rides Shotgun

DAPY


----------



## IrishLass

Devious Antonio poisons Yolanda.

BTRE


----------



## KiwiSoap

Beatrice Taunted Regis Effectively

RUDE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rain usually delights everything.

GRAS


----------



## KiwiSoap

Generally Recognised As Sensational!

STAR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

So totally awesome, really!

BABA


----------



## Relle

Big Alligators, Big Alligators !!!

RCVF


----------



## dibbles

Rains came very fast

MUDD


----------



## IrishLass

Muddy udders! Don't drink! 

LPHE


----------



## atiz

Lute players have ears. 

SOPH


----------



## newbie

Sophomoric Orchestra Plays Hilariously.

IFIE


----------



## lsg

I Find I Eat

TDTM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

To die takes money! 

TAKE


----------



## newbie

Two Amorous Kids Elope

FSPW


----------



## atiz

Four Sages Philosophize Wisely.

SAGE


----------



## Relle

Surely apes gladly engage.

FGTH


----------



## lsg

Five Gates Through Here

IHDF


----------



## Christine Beale

I'm Happy Drowning Fish

SUNT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Christine Beale said:


> I'm Happy Drowning Fish


 (LOL)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SUNT
So unlike nice treatment.

NICE


----------



## KiwiSoap

No, I Can't Even...

FLIP


----------



## Relle

Five lions inflict pain.

YOUI


----------



## atiz

Young ones under inspection.

TRES


----------



## IrishLass

Taxes royally evaporate savings.

GONE


----------



## Christine Beale

Well.. think about it.. you can't drown a fish!!!    lol

GONE

Geeks Own Nice Elephants

TOGA


----------



## IrishLass

Tempting Oreos goad appetite.

DINE


----------



## Christine Beale

Don't Insinuate Neverland Exists

SOCK


----------



## SoapAddict415

Sally overcame chronic kissing

FBIM


----------



## newbie

Friend's Blustering Invites Monasticism


FSOW


----------



## Cal43

Frogs searched outside Wednesday 

VIFL


----------



## Relle

Vicious iguana flees lounge.

TYRW


----------



## lsg

Try Your Red Wagon

GTRM


----------



## earlene

Go Try Red Rum

ALIA


----------



## Cal43

Aliens landed in Atlanta 

YFYG


----------



## newbie

You Feckless Yellow-bellied Gasser!

FGKS


----------



## justjacqui

Fragile Glass Killed Somebody.

ADEL


----------



## Relle

Agro dog eats llamas.

POLI


----------



## IrishLass

Prying Olivia listened in.

HEAR


----------



## Relle

Hot eggs are runny.

GTBV


----------



## IrishLass

Go to bed, Victor!

REST


----------



## dibbles

Rooster eats sticky termites

CROW


----------



## Relle

Can rabbits outrun wombats ?


NKLG


----------



## KiwiSoap

Nigel's Kookaburra Lacked Grace

PGRM


----------



## jcandleattic

Please get ready mister

GZZP


----------



## lsg

Got Zippity Zapp Punched

NCIP


----------



## Clarice

Nasty Cold In Process

FLEM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

First, line everybody's mold. 

LINE


----------



## IrishLass

Lining is never enjoyable.

PAIN


----------



## atiz

Please, answer it now!

TIND


----------



## dibbles

That’s interesting new data 

WHAT


----------



## earlene

What Has Alia Tickled ?

SOBA


----------



## newbie

Short One Banana Again. 

POTR


----------



## atiz

Pull on the rope!

ROPE


----------



## justjacqui

Rampaging Over Proper Etiquette 

PRIL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pretend rain is love.

NAIR


----------



## Relle

Nine armidillos in rain.

XCVB


----------



## lsg

Xrays Can Verify Blemish

FTWR


----------



## newbie

F* That. We're Right.

FEVY


----------



## IrishLass

Few ewe's view you.

WOOL


----------



## dibbles

Who ordered olive linguini?

NOSH


----------



## IrishLass

Nathan ordered seared halibut.

FISH


----------



## atiz

Fried, I should have.

TRIO


----------



## SoapAddict415

Tried rice in oil.

YUCK


----------



## lsg

You Underestimate Caring Kindness

TCAB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

The cat ate butterflies.

BURP


----------



## Relle

Big ugly rabbits participate.

ENTE


----------



## KiwiSoap

Esther Naughtily Texted _Everyone_

TXTS


----------



## lsg

The Xylophone Takes Strength
REAL


----------



## SYT

Recently Eve Ate Linguine     RAGU


----------



## IrishLass

Ravioli and gizzards...... unpalatable.

PUKE


----------



## atiz

Please, use knives! Eat!

FAWN


----------



## IrishLass

Forks are what's needed!

MEAT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Merrily evolve and thrive.

TEAR


----------



## KiwiSoap

The Enemies Are Raccoons

PEAC


----------



## IrishLass

Phooey! Enemies are cooties!

BUGS


----------



## Relle

Bugs under great sequoia.

KJYT


----------



## lsg

Kittens Just Young Tigers

WAJH


----------



## dibbles

Who Ate Julie's Hamburger?

IDID


----------



## IrishLass

Indubitably, dear, I daresay!  

VHIS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Victory has its sweetness.

PRIZ


----------



## Relle

Please reign in zebras.

ZEBR


----------



## steffamarie

Zealots enthusiastically broadcast religion! 

DARK


----------



## Terri E

Does Australia Release Kangaroos?

JUMP


----------



## atiz

Jump under me, please.

ESTE


----------



## lsg

Echoes Startle The Emporium

OCEY


----------



## newbie

Ovarian Chakra Energy Yields.

BOPF


----------



## atiz

Be open, play fair!

FAIR


----------



## dibbles

Fairies await in redwoods

MYTH


----------



## Christine Beale

My Yellow Tooth Hurts

UISG


----------



## justjacqui

Unicorn inside school grounds

NEWP


----------



## Relle

Under igloos seals gather.

LIOP


----------



## p33stewart

Ida did it daintily.

KLBG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

UH-OH -- justjacqui & Relle posted at the same time -- no replies. Oops


justjacqui said:


> Unicorn inside school grounds
> NEWP





Relle said:


> Under igloos seals gather.
> LIOP


Then p33stewart answered Post #2800 out of sequence... I used to do that all the time, p33. Just watch the numbers above the reply box to make sure your reply comes up where it should.  

So now it's my turn and I liked p33's reply so much that I'll pick it up there. 


p33stewart said:


> Ida did it daintily.
> 
> KLBG


Kids like bubble gum.

FRED


----------



## dibbles

Fresh rose eventually died

WILT


----------



## atiz

Wait, I love thee! 

KORM


----------



## newbie

Knuckled Old Rheumatics Moaned.

DNPD


----------



## Relle

Did Neal pay Dave.

FGTR


----------



## lsg

Friends Get Together Regularly

HCTD


----------



## newbie

Hypochondriac Chases Today's Diagnosis.

OFWO


----------



## IrishLass

Oh fiddlesticks! Watermelon's off-limits.

TELP


----------



## atiz

The ephemeral lonely planet

ORCS


----------



## Relle

Old rats can sing.

QWER


----------



## IrishLass

Questionable water emits radioactivity.

NOYI


----------



## Relle

Nice oranges, yellow inside.

IUEH


----------



## lsg

I Usually Enjoy Hobbies

MBIH


----------



## atiz

My boat is hijacked.

TURO


----------



## SYT

Tiny Urchins Row Overseas.        RATS


----------



## newbie

Rats Adore Toothsome Sweets

CROH


----------



## Clarice

Christobelle Rarely Offers Help

SNOT


----------



## newbie

Shaman Notices Others Teeth.

PPJI


----------



## atiz

Popular people judge instantly.

TRIM


----------



## justjacqui

Try running in moccasins.

WAVE


----------



## newbie

WANTED ALIVE:
Vivisectionist Experimenters

VKJN


----------



## lsg

Very Kinky Journalist Numbing

HJIB


----------



## SYT

High Jinks In Burbank.           Joke


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just order Kentucky eggs.

EGGS


----------



## Christine Beale

Entering Gateway Gains Stature

OYAH


----------



## justjacqui

Oil Your Alpaca's Head.

BNED


----------



## atiz

Be nerdy, excavate diamonds.

SDNO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Some daisies never open.

OPEN


----------



## Relle

Ostrich poo encompases nature.

POOL


----------



## lsg

Pets Overlook Our Limitations

TISB


----------



## dibbles

Too intensely stick blended

LUMP


----------



## atiz

Look up my picture!

MESE


----------



## newbie

Memes Express Sarcasm Efficiently

HUYH


----------



## IrishLass

Hurry up! Yolanda's hungry!

AICG


----------



## dibbles

Abundant insects cause grumpiness

GNAT


----------



## KiwiSoap

Gnus Nastily Attacking Telemarketers

NOTV


----------



## Relle

Natalie often turns violet.

VIOL


----------



## lsg

Violence Is Often Learned

FOTP


----------



## atiz

Few of the plenty.

COLD


----------



## dibbles

Come on! Let's Dance!

JOYS


----------



## newbie

Joyful Occupant Yells Shrilly 

DIIE


----------



## IrishLass

Dummkopf! Idiot! Igor's escaped! 

ONWS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oh no, we shouldn't!

PARK


----------



## Relle

Pink and red kiosk.

KIOS


----------



## newbie

Kink In Our System


Nfng


----------



## Relle

No figs, no grapes.

QJVC


----------



## SoaperForLife

Quirky juvenile voices concern

TASI


----------



## lsg

Try Asking Softly, Lilly.

TSIS


----------



## SYT

Tell Sandy it's Spring❣       RAIN


----------



## IrishLass

Rotten attitudes instigate negativity.

SULK


----------



## SYT

Sad Ungrateful Little Kids.    TEAR


----------



## atiz

The elders are right.

VAIN


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Ainsley, I'm nauseous!

OBTT


----------



## SYT

Overeating Bouillabaisse Troubles Tummy.              FISH


----------



## atiz

Fame I shall have.

FAME


----------



## newbie

Fretful Animal Medic Explains.

GHIO


----------



## atiz

Giraffes, hedgehogs, ...! I'm out.

QUIT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Quite understandable I think.

DUMB


----------



## IrishLass

Droopy undershorts most  bothersome.

POTG


----------



## Relle

Pizza only, to go.

IZZA


----------



## lsg

Its Zappy, Zippy Arugula

CHTD


----------



## justjacqui

Come here to dance.

LINA


----------



## newbie

Last In Never Acclimates

BVUC


----------



## dibbles

Big valley unusually cold

MWDT


----------



## Relle

My wool dyed teal.

JUFG


----------



## lsg

Just Use For Goldfish

LCAM


----------



## Christine Beale

Large Camels Attract Mosquitos!

YYEL


----------



## IrishLass

Yonder yodeler elicits laud.

BSIP


----------



## jcandleattic

Balmy sunshine is peaceful

sljk


----------



## atiz

Sorry ladies, just ketchup.

DAME


----------



## newbie

Donny and Marie Entertain

BISF


----------



## Relle

Big iguanas, so fat.

KLMN


----------



## lsg

Kindly Lend Me Nickels.

LLRA


----------



## earlene

Let Laura Ride Alone.

IOOF


----------



## newbie

I Owe Only Forty.

BGID


----------



## jcandleattic

Big Gertie Is Dieting (ps, I'm Gertie!! LOL)

jdsq


----------



## earlene

Just don't suppress questions

ALAS


----------



## IrishLass

Alright! Lunchtime! Am starving!

TSSG


----------



## justjacqui

Today Sexy Singles Gather.

EFEN


----------



## IrishLass

Everyday, Francine endlessly nagged.

JSIA


----------



## atiz

Just sayin', I'm ambitious.

MORS


----------



## dibbles

Move over red squirrel!

NUTS


----------



## IrishLass

Never underestimate tiny splinters.

PAIN


----------



## justjacqui

Porpoise attacks! Injured Nun.

BELK


----------



## Relle

Beaver eats large kingfisher.

PLOI


----------



## SoaperForLife

Please let Orphie in

ZQTO


----------



## lsg

Zany Quiz Terribly Odd

ISMD


----------



## SoapAddict415

Is Sara Medicated Daily?

FHUV


----------



## newbie

Frankenstein Hospital Underwrites Vasectomies.

DEUO


----------



## IrishLass

Damien evilly upturned outhouse.

HIEN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

How interesting! Even now!

EVEN


----------



## Relle

Easter vampires eat nothing.

MLJY


----------



## dibbles

Made lychee jelly - yum!

SIBT


----------



## Relle

Should Iggy be trained ?

RFGT


----------



## lsg

Ready For Great Training?

JBIB


----------



## newbie

Judicious Butler Incinerates Bribe

DRYI


----------



## IrishLass

Didn't recognize you immediately!

DAHT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Depart at high tide.

HIGH


----------



## Relle

Has Ian got hives ?

GHUI


----------



## lsg

Give Him Ultra Icicles

LRIS


----------



## earlene

Lively Roots Infiltrate Systems

GMAH


----------



## IrishLass

Go make aunty horchata.

YMRA


----------



## Relle

Your marmosets ran amuck.

WQDJ


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Won't quit daily juicing.

PEAR


----------



## SYT

Plump Elephants Ate Radishes.  DIET


----------



## dibbles

Did I even try?

FAIL


----------



## lsg

Famous Aunt Is Leaving

IHTD


----------



## newbie

Is Height Too Daunting?

FROB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Failure always is Learning...

HOOT


----------



## earlene

hooting owls ogle Tunisia


----------



## Relle

Earlene didn't put up more letters to keep the game going, so ....
WYPL


----------



## dibbles

Would you please leave

SCAT


----------



## Relle

No..... .

Siamese cats are terrific.

FGHY


----------



## earlene

My mistake.  Sorry.  Thought I did.

FGHY
Fighting Gorillas Hike Yams

TABR


----------



## Relle

Try apples before rotten.

ROTT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rabbits offer tummy tickles. 

CAGE


----------



## Terri E

Colorado Always Gathers Elk

HORN


----------



## IrishLass

Haunted organ replays nonstop.

IFAE


----------



## Relle

International freight accumulates early.

ASDF


----------



## lsg

A Sad Death Feared  ( Excuse this, I just read Dawni's post).

DTTF


----------



## newbie

Detected Two Terrible Farts

LIDR


----------



## Christine Beale

Last In Driveway Responds    (I have no idea.... lmaoooo)

SUIN


----------



## SoaperForLife

Sam usually is naked

GRAS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Generally regarded as safe. (Too easy! Thanks! Half brain-dead here)

TEAR


----------



## atiz

Technically, elevens are rare.

TRKL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Try reading Koran loudly! 

POUF


----------



## Relle

Put out under flowers.

CVBN


----------



## dibbles

Could Violet be nicer?

KIND


----------



## IrishLass

Kleenex is nose's deliverer.

BLOW


----------



## Relle

Big long otters wince.

UWYQ


----------



## SoaperForLife

Usually women yell quietly

KNOX


----------



## earlene

Kentucky Nanny Offers Xylophone

ICKB


----------



## lsg

I Can't Keep Bees

PFMB


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps find master beekeeper?

SIGS


----------



## atiz

Seven? I got six.

FIVE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Five? I vote eight!

VOTE


----------



## Relle

Vegetarians often try eggs .

THUT


----------



## lsg

They Huddled Under Thatch
PCLT


----------



## SequimSoaper

Papa Chuck looks tense.

CAML


----------



## atiz

Come again, my love.

VERD


----------



## Lin19687

Viral Emerging Real Disease 

CATS


----------



## IrishLass

Cool! Another tasty strudel!

OISH


----------



## Lin19687

Oh I shake hands

CELL


----------



## jcandleattic

celebrate every little laugh

bulb


----------



## IrishLass

Boasting usually looks buffoonish.

BRAG


----------



## newbie

Buffoon Rages About Gabardine

UPSI


----------



## IrishLass

Usually, Penelope soaps imaginatively.

WTLG


----------



## SequimSoaper

Wesley taunts Lucy Galloway. 

HTPT


----------



## Relle

Has Tom picked tomatoes ?

ASWD


----------



## lsg

A Sample Will Do

PPFJ


----------



## IrishLass

Peter Piper fancies jalepenos.

PICK


----------



## earlene

Pesky Insect Corral Kayak

LLSP


----------



## SequimSoaper

Lance loves sweet potatoes.

ILVB


----------



## IrishLass

Ilsa loves velvety buttercream.

CAKE


----------



## atiz

Can anyone know etymologies? 

LOGI


----------



## SoapAddict415

Lucy Only Googles Isotopes

SUNG


----------



## artemis

Save Uncle Nick's Goat! 

BSOR


----------



## lsg

Bugles Stridently Ordered Retreat

JSTB


----------



## SYT

Jimmy Seldom Talks Back.   SASS


----------



## dibbles

Sorry about spilled salt

MESS


----------



## atiz

Most eunuchs sing soprano.

GERB


----------



## IrishLass

Goopy eggs resemble boogers.

SNOT


----------



## newbie

Sad Nightman Orders Tissues

DAFO


----------



## dibbles

Dave ate fabulous omelet 

EGGS


----------



## IrishLass

Egads! Goodness gracious! Shucks!

DANG


----------



## Relle

Does Allen nag Gloria ?

SDFH


----------



## SoaperForLife

Snow days fuel hilarity

GZIL


----------



## Relle

Go Zelda, introduce Leanne.

SIDE


----------



## lsg

Seriously, I Dreaded Exile!

JHAH


----------



## SYT

Josie Has A Hat.  CAPS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can't always please someone. 

BOSS


----------



## SoapAddict415

Bob Ordered Spicy Soup.

YUMM


----------



## SequimSoaper

You usually make muffins.

LIFE


----------



## Relle

Love invariably fixes everything.

LOVE


----------



## Terri E

Lusting Over Velvet Elvis

LUST


----------



## SYT

Larry, Unlikely Superhero Triumphs!

HERO


----------



## Relle

Has Eric refunded Oscar ?

ERIC


----------



## atiz

Every rhino is chic.

CHIC


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can't have ice cream.

ZINC


----------



## earlene

Zorries Instill Natural Conduct

WOOF


----------



## IrishLass

Winter over! Outdoors, friends!

WARM


----------



## KiwiSoap

Walruses Arm-wrestling Ronald McDonald

ICED


----------



## Relle

Indian curry eats deliciously.

HUJK


----------



## lsg

How Uncles Just Know

TFTG


----------



## IrishLass

Too frosty to garden.

COLD


----------



## SoapAddict415

Connie Only Likes Dairy.

MILK


----------



## earlene

Mother Ired Little Kimmy

DZVT


----------



## SYT

Debbie Zipped Velvet Tunic.   

SOFT


----------



## Relle

Sue only fancies Tommy.

JACK


----------



## newbie

Joyless atrocity = canned kale


BAMN


----------



## Relle

Be a man, Neil.

DUCV


----------



## newbie

Don't Underestimate Canyon View

IDSS


----------



## lsg

Iditarod Driving Seriously Stressful

WHLR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

...while holding loooong reins!

REIN


----------



## IrishLass

Rotten eggs insidiously noxious.

PYGB


----------



## dibbles

Peter yelled "go back"!

WARN


----------



## atiz

Why are rodents nasty?

PLYI


----------



## lsg

Where Are Redneck Newbies?

TDAB


----------



## SequimSoaper

atiz: Please let yourself in.
lsg: The dogs are back.

JOIN


----------



## newbie

Jointed Onion Intrigues Naturalists

BEPW


----------



## IrishLass

Bring everyone pie, Wilma!

OAIW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oh, ain't I wonderful?!  

AINT


----------



## jcandleattic

Aren't I Naughty Though? 

BEST


----------



## IrishLass

Bring everyone sugar, Thomas! (to sprinkle on the pie Wilma brought^^^)

YDRA


----------



## justjacqui

Yes Dear, Right Again.

MAYF


----------



## Relle

May animals yodel frequently.

NMWK


----------



## justjacqui

Now may we kiss?

REPL


----------



## newbie

Requesting Everyone Press Lips

PSWI


----------



## Relle

Please sing with integrity.

UIOP


----------



## SoaperForLife

Usually I order pasta

ZUXL


----------



## KiwiSoap

Zeus Underestimated Xerxes' Laughter

HAHA!


----------



## lsg

Haven't An Honest Advocate
JISS


----------



## atiz

Justice is sincerely slow.

ZEBR


----------



## newbie

Zealot's Eternal Biblical Rhetoric

VGYH


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Guinevere! Your halitosis!  

YCSI


----------



## atiz

You can say, Irish...

PIMS


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps I'll make spaghetti.

TSGM


----------



## jcandleattic

The Spaghetti Gets Made

BLUE


----------



## SoapAddict415

Billy Loves Ukele Euphony

PLAY


----------



## dibbles

Puppies lay around yard

CUTE


----------



## justjacqui

Court upheld Tony's Eviction

ORAN


----------



## Relle

Only Ryan aces numeracy.

GREE


----------



## SYT

Grace Rarely Eats Escargot.  BITE


----------



## lsg

But It Tastes Edible

IHTD


----------



## atiz

I have tried, darling.

FINE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Fix it now, Edward!


TOOL


----------



## IrishLass

SequimSoaper said:


> Fix it now, Edward!



 You forgot to add the next 4 letters.


----------



## atiz

Two oblivious oysters, lamenting.

PLIK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Please loosen its knot!

RAIN


----------



## Relle

Rain always in Norway.

CFTY


----------



## lsg

City Fathers Try Yodeling

BSAF


----------



## SoapAddict415

Big Shirley Ate Frankfurters.

YUMM


----------



## atiz

You underwhelm me, ma'am. 

MAAM


----------



## SequimSoaper

My apples are marvelous!

COOK


----------



## SoaperForLife

Colored ostriches overwhelm killers

GUZL


----------



## lsg

Grow Ugly Zucchini Last
 JIST


----------



## SYT

James Is Seeing Tricia !    AMOR


----------



## IrishLass

After midnight Ophelia retires.

REST


----------



## atiz

Raspberry eating soothes tummy.

APPL


----------



## SequimSoaper

All pandas prefer leaves.

LEAF


----------



## artemis

Large Elephants Are Frightening!

BANA


----------



## dibbles

Broken antenna needs adjusting

WIRE


----------



## SequimSoaper

We invariably ruin everything!

SLOP


----------



## KiwiSoap

Sometimes Little Opportunities Present

HOPE


----------



## lsg

Handles Old People Effortlessly

BSTM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Barbecued salmon tastes marvelous!

FISH


----------



## IrishLass

Flatulence is sometimes hilarious.

PTHT


----------



## jcandleattic

Probably that holy trait

KELP


----------



## atiz

Key element: long papers.

FNLS


----------



## justjacqui

Four Naked Llamas Spit.

FTWI


----------



## newbie

Four Toothless Witches Invoke

CVIU


----------



## lsg

Crowds Virtually Immobilize Uber

WGLR


----------



## kaysejean

Wings Glam LARP rompers


----------



## newbie

Weevil guts, like, reek. 

KMSO


----------



## dibbles

Kittens must sleep occasionally 

YAWN


----------



## SequimSoaper

Yankees are winning now!

GAME


----------



## Techie Joe

Gingers are mostly edible

TAWT


----------



## KiwiSoap

Turtles Always Waterbombing Tortoises [emoji217][emoji838][emoji379]

TMNT


----------



## lsg

Tortoises May Nuke Turtles

RRTM


----------



## Christine Beale

Rabbits Run To Manitoba

KIDS


----------



## IrishLass

Kangaroos, incidentally, don't surrender.

BTTM


----------



## Techie Joe

Bring the time machine

RTFM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Really try for Mama!

MAMA


----------



## justjacqui

Mules amaze my Aunt.

ONSA


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

OOOOHHHHH! Nancy's Skiing Again.
BCSK


----------



## dibbles

Bike crashed, skinned knee

OUCH


----------



## IrishLass

Overly uppity Candace harrumphed.

SNOB


----------



## Relle

So, Neville often bakes.

BOOT


----------



## Techie Joe

Big old orange tractor

BUNS


----------



## lsg

Better Understand, No Scams!

ARDIF


----------



## atiz

[That's 5 letters!]

All Right, Dancing Is Fun.

MOGH


----------



## newbie

Medusa Ogles Gorgeous Hair  OR
Marijuana Orders Grow Higher (hahaha)

HAEN


----------



## SequimSoaper

Hankies are especially nosy!

JUNE


----------



## IrishLass

Jennifer underestimated Nathan's enthusiasm.

WSDB


----------



## justjacqui

We should definitely bounce!

CHER


----------



## Relle

Can Helen exercise readily.

JULY


----------



## atiz

Just underline: 'love you'.

GNHT


----------



## IrishLass

Give Nana hugs, Thomas.

AMIM


----------



## lsg

A Mind Is Miraculous

SABY


----------



## Techie Joe

Sausage and bacon, yes

FART


----------



## Christine Beale

Feathers Are Really Ticklish  

HOAP


----------



## SequimSoaper

Heckler's only add pressure!

RUDE


----------



## newbie

Resurrect Undertakers Death Expo

KIEI


----------



## Relle

Karen's indigo envelope illuminates.

INDI


----------



## Techie Joe

International novice doodlers institute

CARP


----------



## Terri E

Can Anyone Resize Pictures?

PICS


----------



## lsg

Place It Carefully Sideways

LIPS


----------



## newbie

Lips I Personally Sealed

DDER


----------



## atiz

Desperate Dandelions Extirpated Radically.

WEED


----------



## SequimSoaper

We enjoy eggs daily.

HENS


----------



## dibbles

happy elephant needs sleep

NAPS


----------



## Relle

No apples, please Sarah

PALI


----------



## Zany_in_CO

People act like idiots.

DARN


----------



## IrishLass

Drowsy Archibald requires nap.

GTSD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Grumpy talk seems depressing.

CKFD


----------



## justjacqui

Cunning Koalas fight Dingoes

ANGR


----------



## atiz

Angry? Nay, go running.

RUNN


----------



## lsg

Rough. Ugly Nettles Needle

CLLS


----------



## IrishLass

Cold lasagna lacks scrumptiousness.

BLAH


----------



## SequimSoaper

Brown llamas are huge!

HUGE


----------



## SoapAddict415

Hugging Unique Green Emus.

LOVE


----------



## atiz

Languages often vary enormously.

OUSL


----------



## Relle

Our undies soiled lately.

JJMM


----------



## lsg

Jumpy Jays Make Mayhem

FASD


----------



## IrishLass

Friendly aardvark snuggles dog.

WTRW


----------



## SequimSoaper

Who types really well?

TYPE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

The young peeps everywhere! 

PEEP


----------



## justjacqui

Purple Elephants Eat Pizza

CAST


----------



## atiz

Come along, Sir Thomas.

MORE


----------



## newbie

Musclebound Orator Rivets Eyes

VUUY


----------



## justjacqui

Vibrant Unicorns Understand You

OCUS


----------



## Relle

Octopus can usually sing.

SING


----------



## lsg

Sorry, I Never Gamble

FCPT


----------



## dibbles

Fast Car Provided Transportation

MHIG


----------



## Clarice

Maureen's Hamster Is Ginormous

(I think it is really a rattttt )

RATT


----------



## IrishLass

Ralph's always teasing Thomas.

LMAR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Life mistakes are regrettable.

LIFE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Laughing is fairly easy.

EASY


----------



## dibbles

thinking....SequimSoaper just beat me

Eating apple strudel - yummy!

TART


----------



## lsg

Try A Ripe Tangerine

TCAF


----------



## kaysejean

Tripe Can Affect Flavor

GYRR


----------



## KiwiSoap

Giraffes Yelling Ribald Retorts

TALL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tiny ants like legs. 

ANTS


----------



## newbie

Are Newts Tiny Snobs?

HAPW


----------



## Relle

Has Anabelle paid William ?

PAID


----------



## SequimSoaper

Perhaps Abilene is deluged.

RAIN


----------



## SoapAddict415

Raymond Actively Inspects Nuts

SEED


----------



## Relle

So, Eddie eats dates.

DATE


----------



## lsg

Dozens Already Tried Easting

DGIT


----------



## SYT

Dog Gone! It's Tough.  

 MEAT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Many eat alternative treats.

VEGI


----------



## earlene

Venerable Elder Gathers Insight

JUST


----------



## SequimSoaper

Just unlock Sally's trunk!

LOCK


----------



## dibbles

Little Ollie catches kitten

MEOW


----------



## Relle

Mistletoe envelopes our window.

OURW


----------



## IrishLass

Overly understated restaurant wows!


HAPF


----------



## lsg

Have A Pastry, Faye.

DBTC


----------



## justjacqui

Don't Be Too Cheap.

FOCS


----------



## Relle

Freidas oranges, can sell.

XCVB


----------



## SequimSoaper

Xeroxes copy very beautifully.

COPY


----------



## SYT

Constantly Obsessing, Paul Yearns         

DOGS


----------



## IrishLass

Don't ogle Gertrude, Stanley!

BIWT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

But I WANT to! (says Stanley )

OGLE


----------



## Relle

Only Gordon leaves eggs.

EGGS


----------



## SYT

Eldon Gladly Gathers Strawberries       BOWL


----------



## lsg

Bugs Often Will Leap

IIST


----------



## newbie

Invoking Isis, She Turns.

AOFW


----------



## SequimSoaper

Amy owns four wagons.

OWNS


----------



## IrishLass

Owning wagons necessitates storage.

SHED


----------



## Relle

She has eleven dogs.

MKLI


----------



## justjacqui

My Koala Loves Igloos

AAND


----------



## Zany_in_CO

All anteaters need digs.

DIGS


----------



## lsg

Don't Ignore Gnat Stings

WLTY


----------



## newbie

Why leave two yogurts?

OWIK


----------



## justjacqui

One Week In Kenya

KENY


----------



## SequimSoaper

Knitters enjoy new yarn.

KNIT


----------



## lsg

Knowledge Never Is Tangible

IRLN


----------



## SYT

Isaac Rambled Long Needlessly. 

BORE


----------



## newbie

Intrepid realtors list Nirvana    Oops!

Before Oreos, ricciarelli endured

PFIN


----------



## SequimSoaper

People find insurance necessary.

FIND


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Finding infinity, nothing dies.

LIVE


----------



## Relle

Learning important values everyday.

VALU


----------



## IrishLass

Values are largely undervalued (these days, it seems)

BTAP


----------



## dibbles

Big tiger ate pepperoni

PIZA


----------



## SequimSoaper

Peter is Zach's alligator.

ZACH


----------



## IrishLass

Zelda's always changing hairdos.

COMB


----------



## Relle

Centre of marine biology.

BIOL


----------



## SYT

Bacon Is Overfatted, Lindsey!    

TRIM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Talking rudely is mean.

TALK


----------



## lsg

Take A Look, Karen.

IMOT


----------



## SYT

It's Mostly Outside Town.    

Wood.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Weird ones often doodle.

NERD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Nothing equals raspberry donuts!


----------



## Relle

No letters from above post.  So.......

Do rabbits eat carrots.    Not mine.

CARR


----------



## SequimSoaper

Can all rabbits read?

READ


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Rarely. Educated adults do.

PETR


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps elephants try reading?

MIDK


----------



## earlene

Mindy Insists Dorks Kiss

LBCD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Lance barely could dance.

WALK


----------



## Relle

Will Alice leave Ken.

MUFN


----------



## lsg

Many Upset Fussy Nephew

RISK


----------



## newbie

Reality Is Surreally Kooky.

BOGS


----------



## IrishLass

Blimey! Oglethorpe got sacked!

FIRE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Free ions race erratically.

IONS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Insurance only needs speculation.

ONLY


----------



## SoapAddict415

Oscar Never Liked Yodeling

LOUD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Laughing only upsets dragons!

PRDT


----------



## lsg

Puppies Really Desire Training

ICTM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I can try, maybe.

BIRD


----------



## Relle

Big immense rainy days

RAIN


----------



## lsg

Refuse Any Inferior Nourishment
LLRA


----------



## SequimSoaper

Long lines really annoy!

LONG


----------



## Relle

Large obnoxious native goanna.

GOAN


----------



## dibbles

Good oranges are nice

PEEL


----------



## newbie

Protons, Electrons, Exitons, Leptoquarks

NDGH


----------



## Hawksquill

Never Donate Good Hats

TART


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tell always real truth.

REAL


----------



## newbie

Reality Erases All Lies

GDES


----------



## Relle

Go digest eggs slowly.

CVGF


----------



## lsg

Cantankerous Vendors Got Furious

TPIW


----------



## SequimSoaper

This place is weird!

HOME


----------



## kaysejean

Helping olives macerate exquisitely 
Vegi


----------



## Relle

Vegetarians eat greens invariably.

ASDG


----------



## SequimSoaper

Apples smell deliciously good!

GOOD


----------



## lsg

Get Over Old Disasters

MIMT


----------



## newbie

Mint In My Tea

MPDJ


----------



## SequimSoaper

Most people dodge jaguars!

MOST


----------



## SYT

Many Overhear Sad Tidings  NEWS


----------



## dibbles

Never ever waste soap

WASH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Write a serene Haiku.

PLUG


----------



## Relle

Please leave underground grubs.

PULK


----------



## lsg

People Upset Little Kayaks

TIBA


----------



## newbie

Tarot Isn't Best Advice

OWBF


----------



## Relle

Only wombats befriend felines.

WOMB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

White ostrich means boo-boo.

MEAN


----------



## IrishLass

Most emus are nice.

KIND


----------



## lsg

Kindness Is Never Deplorable

MIGA


----------



## earlene

Mighty Ignorant Ginormous Attitude

PEEL


----------



## SequimSoaper

Proper electricity energizes lights.

DARK


----------



## IrishLass

Don't aggravate rowdy kangaroos.

KICK


----------



## earlene

Kiss It, Cousin Kate

SILL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

She is late, lately.

LATE


----------



## Relle

Lactating alligator tends eggs.

TYAS


----------



## newbie

Thespian Yahoos Act Sane

PFNE


----------



## Relle

Pine forests never eventuate.

JWQY


----------



## SoaperForLife

Persian felines need eels

GASP


----------



## lsg

Giant Ants Sting People

CROP


----------



## SequimSoaper

Cats really only purr.

CATS


----------



## dibbles

Cayenne adds to spiciness

PEPR


----------



## Relle

Relle said:


> Pine forests never eventuate.
> 
> JWQY



Please eat papaya refrigerated.

My last one didn't get answered . So.......

JWQY


----------



## SequimSoaper

Just wait quietly, youngster!

WAIT


----------



## newbie

Juice With Quercetin Yellows- Posted simultaneously!

Washington Allowed Ivory Teeth

OJKO


----------



## SoapAddict415

Orange Julius Knock Out

SLAM


----------



## SYT

Shawn Loves A Moonpie.  YECK


----------



## earlene

You're Entirely Cute, Kiddo!

DRAM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Drums really are musical!

DRUM


----------



## dibbles

Daring rascal upsets mom

JUMP


----------



## Relle

Join, under main part.

ERTY


----------



## lsg

Early Risers Try Yoga

TOES


----------



## Relle

Toxic oil epidemic syndrome

OILY


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Oprah, I love you.

LOVE


----------



## Relle

Lots of vittles eaten.

EATE


----------



## lsg

Early Attention Treats Earache

ACHE


----------



## newbie

A Cernuous Head Emergency

OIEN


----------



## SequimSoaper

Oinking is extremely noisy!

OINK


----------



## Lilcat9984

Only I not Know
CRAB


----------



## Relle

Can rabbits attract bats ?      Noooo....

BATS


----------



## Trisher

Children rarely act beautifully
ADHD

oops - didn't respond to the latest post
lets go with 
BATS


----------



## earlene

Babies Are Tremendous Schmoozers

LILT


----------



## newbie

Litter Is "Litterally" Trash.

PWNO


----------



## SoapAddict415

Please, Whistle Noises Only.

FHID


----------



## dibbles

Fire hose is demolished

BURN


----------



## lsg

Brushing Up Right Now

BARK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Barrels are really knotty!

KNOT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kings need oyster testers. 

NEED


----------



## newbie

Necessary Evils Enable Decency

OIER


----------



## Relle

Only interpreters eat rockmelon.

QKGV


----------



## lsg

Quick Kicks Get Vicious

FADE


----------



## newbie

Fabled Actor Deserves Emmy

HIHI


----------



## SequimSoaper

Helium is hilarious indeed!

HIGH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hello. I give hugs. 

GIVE


----------



## Relle

Get involved volunteer everywhere.

VOLU


----------



## dibbles

Voice over left unsynched 

MISS


----------



## Relle

Make it simple stupid.

MAKE


----------



## lsg

Make A Kayak Easy

PCSK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Please count sick kangaroos.

SICK


----------



## earlene

Somnolent Iguana Chews Kale

BNPQ


----------



## dibbles

Buffaloes need peace and quiet

WCAR


----------



## justjacqui

We can always run

TEOR


----------



## Relle

The ethical office recovery.

EFCV


----------



## SequimSoaper

Every flake can vacillate.

BAIL


----------



## justjacqui

Buffalo are in line 

TMAI


----------



## dibbles

Too much attitude, Imogene!

STOP


----------



## lsg

String Too Often Parts

CLOU


----------



## newbie

Contentious Llamas Oust Umpire.

ORFI


----------



## SYT

Orangutans riotously fighting Indoors!     MESS!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

My eyes see secrets.

GOLF


----------



## dibbles

Golden orb leads fellow

SEEK


----------



## Relle

Sharing environmental education knowledge.

KNOW


----------



## SequimSoaper

Kayaks need only water.

ONLY


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Old nuns like yelling!

NUNS


----------



## newbie

No Unknown=No Seeking.

ODOE


----------



## dibbles

Open door offended everyone

LOLB


----------



## Relle

Large oscelot loves blueberries.

BLUE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Brilliant ladies understand everything!

LADY


----------



## IrishLass

Ladylike Anabelle daintily yawns.

PRIM


----------



## lsg

Proper Reinforcement is Mandatory

COWl


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Clever owls wait impatiently (I have NO idea what that means.)

OWLS


----------



## Relle

Obsessed with learning, sometimes.

OBSE


----------



## justjacqui

Ominous Birds Sing Eerily

CLEA


----------



## SequimSoaper

Cattle love even avocados!

EVEN


----------



## lsg

Even Ventilation Extremely Necessary

COTM


----------



## newbie

Count On The Masses

GUFD


----------



## SYT

Gladly Ulysses Found Dessert! 

 PIES


----------



## Relle

Positive ion injector system.

SYST


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Selling yellow soap today.

JACK


----------



## justjacqui

Joggers Always Crave Kale

GERS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Germany equals reuben sandwiches! (I know this isn't true, though.)

FOOD


----------



## scrubadubdub

Freakin’ olive oil, duh.

 VSOP


----------



## justjacqui

Very Silly Owls Prowl

TJAC


----------



## Lilcat9984

The Jaguars Are Crafty

MEOW


----------



## Mushroom Hunter

My energy often wanes

EADG


----------



## Lilcat9984

Eight Angry Dogs Growl

MAST


----------



## Relle

My apples seem tart.

TART


----------



## lsg

Try Adding  Rectified Teardrops 

TEAR


----------



## Relle

The exotic animal rescue.

EXOT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Eye Xanadu over time

OVER


----------



## lsg

Offers Very Effective Resonance

RAIN


----------



## SoapAddict415

Ran Awkwardly. I'm Naked.

SWAM


----------



## dibbles

Swim with a manatee

FINS


----------



## newbie

Finally, Iguanas Needs Showcased.

OPFF


----------



## Relle

Only Pandas feel foolish.

PAND


----------



## lsg

Pianos Are Naturally Discordant

CATD


----------



## TAS

Can Abandon The Dabchick

GBNP


----------



## SequimSoaper

Green beans need pepper.

BEAN


----------



## Relle

Black eggplants are neat.

NEAT


----------



## justjacqui

Never Eat Asparagus Tacos

PERM


----------



## Relle

Please eat real meat.

DFRT


----------



## lsg

Don't Forget Rich Treats

CLAM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Chaos looks a mess!

MESS


----------



## Mushroom Hunter

Mens Empty Swim Suit

TFBN


----------



## dibbles

Mushroom Hunter said:


> Mens Empty Swim Suit


Tan fanny - bare naked

BARE


----------



## Relle

Tan fanny . Fanny in Oz is not what you think it is.

Big apples rarely edible.

HUIL


----------



## lsg

Hurry Up I'm Late

MEAD


----------



## IrishLass

Mom's eating another donut!

GULP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Great uncles live peacefully.

RIPE


----------



## Relle

Rest, ice painkillers, evaluation.

PAIS


----------



## lsg

Pears Are Instantly Satisfying

JPWC


----------



## dibbles

Just please walk carefully

TRIP


----------



## SequimSoaper

The racoon is pesky!

PEST


----------



## justjacqui

Please Eat Some Tomato!

TOMA


----------



## Relle

The Otters may attack.

VBNM


----------



## dibbles

Vacant bunk needs mattress

NAPS


----------



## lsg

Never A Plea Sent

IGCM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I Google comic moments.

FUNY


----------



## SequimSoaper

Fuming usually necessitates yelling!

YELL


----------



## justjacqui

Youthful Extroverts Love Life

MILD


----------



## lsg

Marketing Is Literally Destroyed

OTCS


----------



## Kari Howie

Over the counter sex 
(Husband thought that one up!)

SPAM


----------



## IrishLass

Stale pastries are maddening.

HARD


----------



## Relle

Hardly any rodents - dead.

GTHK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Giant turtles hike kilometers.

HIKE


----------



## Kari Howie

Hebrides inspire kilted elegance

PIPE


----------



## Relle

Product information, price exchange.

EDIT


----------



## lsg

Every Diamond Is Terrific

MCAS


----------



## justjacqui

Mad Camels Always Spit

FRIS


----------



## Relle

Friends really invest seriously.

SERU


----------



## ohanlon86

see everyone run upwards

FPAM


----------



## Relle

Fresh pears and mangoes.

FRES


----------



## SequimSoaper

Fluffy rabbits evoke snuggles.

HUGS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Holding umbrella gracefully sideways.

UMBR


----------



## lsg

Use Mixed Berry Relish

IGTB


----------



## Relle

Iguanas - go to Belise.

CVBM


----------



## Christine Beale

Certain Vitamins Build Muscles

PESP


----------



## Relle

Pesky emus sleep peacefully.

SLEE


----------



## Christine Beale

Skinny Little Elephants Exist!!

POMF


----------



## Relle

Please offer me flowers.

FLOW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Felt love ogling watermelon. (Drool emoji)

OGLE


----------



## lsg

Oh Gosh, Let's Escape!

GOSH


----------



## Relle

Goldfish only sleep happily.

JIKO


----------



## dibbles

Jar is knocked over

BIDD


----------



## Relle

Body image detection device.

DEVI


----------



## justjacqui

Deviled Eggs - Vile Invention

ELAB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Every lie adds burden.

ADDS


----------



## SequimSoaper

All dogs dig sometime.

DOGS


----------



## lsg

Dogs Often Get Skunked

IIRH


----------



## SequimSoaper

Ira invests really heavily.

CASH


----------



## Kari Howie

Camels Are Spitting Herbivores

HERB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hazel eyes read books.

EYES


----------



## Relle

Each yak eats shoes.

XCVB


----------



## lsg

Xylophones Cause Vibration Blues

BDLC


----------



## Kari Howie

Beautiful Dun Loves Carrots

PONY


----------



## IrishLass

Perky Olga never yawns.

TLUR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Take lumberjacks up river.

YAWN


----------



## Relle

You are whinging, normally.

LIMP


----------



## justjacqui

Librarians Idolize Many Playwrights.

YWMA


----------



## Relle

You want my apple ?

WANT


----------



## lsg

What A Natural Talent!

ORJG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Orange rays just glow.

GLOW


----------



## SequimSoaper

Galaxies light our world.

STAR


----------



## IrishLass

Stuart teases another rattlesnake.

DUMB


----------



## SequimSoaper

Ducks usually mud bathe.

DUCK


----------



## IrishLass

Dog unleashed, chases kitties!

MEOW


----------



## Relle

My elephant often washes .

ELEP


----------



## IrishLass

Elephants lathering?! Erudite pachyderms!

LAVE


----------



## Relle

Lorraine and Vince elope.

ELAN


----------



## lsg

Each Lady Answered, No!

HHTD


----------



## Relle

Has Helen told David.

JQPL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just quit playing limbo.

YING


----------



## Kari Howie

Yippee It’s Not Gone!

PFFT


----------



## Relle

Please feel for things.

ZXCV


----------



## justjacqui

Zany xylophones can verify.

BIUD


----------



## lsg

Built It Under Duress

MRIC


----------



## Kari Howie

Mysteriously Rhizomes Inevitably Connect

KWRZ


----------



## newlee

Kisses with raspberry zingers.

CHNK


----------



## IrishLass

Charlene has never knitted.

YARN


----------



## Kari Howie

IrishLass said:


> Charlene has never knitted.
> 
> YARN


Y’all are really nice

JEEP


----------



## Relle

Just eat eggplant plainly.

EGGP


----------



## IrishLass

Eggplant gives Geraldine pimples.

ZITS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

"Zaniest" is the superlative.

Zany


----------



## justjacqui

Zoologist Acquires Naughty Yak.

YAKI


----------



## lsg

You Are Kind, Instead

KMTK


----------



## IrishLass

Kindly mind the kids.

LTES


----------



## justjacqui

Lies told every second

EDOS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Eyes do odd squints.

EYES


----------



## IrishLass

Effortlessly, Yves evaded Sasha.

DASA


----------



## Relle

Does Anastasia sing amplified.

AMPL


----------



## lsg

Are Many Planes Leaving?

TAIW


----------



## IrishLass

Talking always invigorates Winona.

TALK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tell all, love kiddos.

TELL


----------



## newlee

Talk excessively loud Lucy

YCDO


----------



## Kari Howie

You Can Dance Outside

SNAP


----------



## IrishLass

Stinky nappies are putrid!

POOP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Please offer only protein.

ONLY


----------



## lsg

Ostriches Nested Last Year

YEAR


----------



## IrishLass

Yuck! Eggs are rotten!

HROP


----------



## Kari Howie

Her Royal Offspring Poeticize

KQUX


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kinda quixotic underneath xray.

WHAT


----------



## justjacqui

Who Heard About That?

OBER


----------



## All Natural

Obviously Best Ever Rollerdisco

NICE


----------



## Relle

Nine iguanas can eat.

PYUT


----------



## lsg

Place Your Uncles Together
IMTC


----------



## SYT

I Made Thick Chowder .     STEW


----------



## IrishLass

Stewart tastes ear wax.

EEEW


----------



## All Natural

Early Event Entry Winner

WINS


----------



## SYT

Will Is Naughty Sometimes!       BOYS!


----------



## Audreegrl74

Bring Out Your Smile! NEWT.


----------



## SequimSoaper

Newts eat wet toes.

TOES


----------



## lsg

Test Other, Easier Soap

TEST


----------



## Kari Howie

Bring On Your Slings

DAVE


----------



## IrishLass

Drunken Alan veers erratically.

TMOP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lsg said:


> Test Other, Easier Soap TEST


Oopsie. You skipped this one, Kari! 
Try eating salmon tartar.


Kari Howie said:


> Bring On Your Slings DAVE





IrishLass said:


> Drunken Alan veers erratically.TMOP


The main opposition persists.
MAIN


----------



## justjacqui

My Aunt Is Neurotic!

FURO


----------



## Relle

Ferret unity registration organization.

ASDC


----------



## lsg

A Scam Drew Crowds

SCAM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Sick coyotes are messy!

MESS


----------



## IrishLass

Mostly, Evelyn sulked smolderingly.

GWOL


----------



## Relle

Get with old lotion.

LOTI


----------



## Kari Howie

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oopsie. You skipped this one, Kari!
> Try eating salmon tartar.
> 
> 
> The main opposition persists.
> MAIN


I don’t know how that happened. Maybe I take too long to think of what to post and someone beats me to it. Sorry.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kari Howie said:


> I don’t know how that happened. Maybe I take too long to think of what to post and someone beats me to it. Sorry.


No worries, Kari.    It happens fairly often. When I have done it in the past I forgot to check what page I'm on before I post a reply. For example, if you're reading on page 172 and it says "172 of 173" then you need to read a bit further before replying.


----------



## justjacqui

Look Over There Immediately!

ASUB


----------



## SequimSoaper

Always search underneath beds.

BEDS


----------



## lsg

Best Earlier Deals Sold

BEST


----------



## SYT

Beatrice Eats Stewed Tomatoes.    

CAND


----------



## IrishLass

Confused anteater nibbles dandelions.

ANTS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

All nannies tell stories.

TELL


----------



## lsg

Take Each Lesson Literally

EACH


----------



## Kari Howie

The Equine Loves Lollipops 

MANE


----------



## IrishLass

Must Annette nag endlessly?

GOAD


----------



## SYT

Girl Overanalyzes And Digs

SLUR


----------



## IrishLass

Scarlet lamentably underestimated Rhett.

GONE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Gophers only need excavators.

NEED


----------



## justjacqui

Never Ever Eat Durian

SUPB


----------



## lsg

Some Unusual Peonies Blossomed

MCNH


----------



## SequimSoaper

Most corn needs husking.

HUSK


----------



## Andrew84

SequimSoaper said:


> Most corn needs husking.
> 
> HUSK


Huge Unicorn Seeking Koala

YERL


----------



## Kari Howie

Y’all’s Endives Reflect Lunacy

CATS


----------



## IrishLass

Kari Howie said:


> Y’all’s Endives Reflect Lunacy



You forgot to leave 4 letters.


----------



## Kari Howie

IrishLass said:


> You forgot to leave 4 letters.


Oops! Just fixed it.


----------



## IrishLass

Come away! Time's shrinking!

OAIC


----------



## Andrew84

Oil Advocate Initiates Conversation 

BYOB


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Bring your own bottle. (What else???!!!) 

ANDY


----------



## lsg

Any Nice Dandelions, Yet?

NICE


----------



## Kari Howie

Nemo Is Coming Early

NEMO


----------



## All Natural

Never ingest crispy eggs! 

EGGO


----------



## All Natural

Oops sorry, just pipped me to the post there Kari

Never Eat Mucky Oobleck 

EGGO


----------



## Kari Howie

All Natural said:


> Oops sorry, just pipped me to the post there Kari
> 
> Never Eat Mucky Oobleck
> 
> EGGO


No problem


----------



## Andrew84

Every Good Goblin Obeys

OTES


----------



## SequimSoaper

Only Theo eats squid.

THEO


----------



## Kari Howie

The Horse Enjoys O’Malleys

BEER


----------



## melinda48

Eleanor gratuitously gagged often

Hder


----------



## IrishLass

Hurray! Dinner's excitingly ready!  

DINE


----------



## newbie

Dang, I need eggs.

UHGH


----------



## lsg

Undue Hugger Gets Hurt

ILLR


----------



## Andrew84

I Literally Love Relish

JEDI


----------



## IrishLass

Jokingly, Eddy declared insanity.

WIHS


----------



## newbie

What's In His Sarcophagus?

ASPW


----------



## Christine Beale

Always Sooth Perturbed Walruses

SJKP


----------



## All Natural

Skinny jeans killing papa

OOCH


----------



## justjacqui

Obedient Otters Clap Hands

FODC


----------



## SequimSoaper

Friends only discuss courteously.

NICE


----------



## SYT

Neat Isn't Cleaning Excessively

COZY


----------



## newbie

Come on, zebra. Yield!







DDEE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Darn dingo eats everything!

EATS


----------



## lsg

Every Apple Tastes Sweet

CSTD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Candy supports the dentists.

RICH


----------



## All Natural

Really interesting chocolate hit

CHOC


----------



## IrishLass

Chocolate hit? Oh, cool!

ILMC


----------



## newbie

I Left My Condolences. 

GHEI


----------



## Kari Howie

Get His Elephant Inside!

TUSK


----------



## newbie

Townies Unveil Suntanning Kiosk.

PSPS


----------



## SYT

Perhaps Sally Privately Sunbathes.                                         TANS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Trying a new suit.

SUIT


----------



## Kari Howie

She Usurped Its Telepathy

TELE


----------



## lsg

Taste Every Luscious Eclair

IMTM


----------



## SequimSoaper

I'm marrying Terry Monday. (Are contractions allowed as one word?)

WEDS


----------



## Relle

Would Edward divorce Sharon.

HIJK


----------



## newbie

Herringbone Is Judicious Knitting.

BGUE


----------



## Kari Howie

Be Gone, Upstart Earthlings!

MARS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Mary always reads secretly.

MARY


----------



## dibbles

Many Artists Revere Youth

BILO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

...but I like oldies! 

LIKE


----------



## Kari Howie

Zany_in_CO said:


> ...but I like oldies!
> 
> LIKE


Love Is Knowing Equines

HOOF


----------



## lsg

Has Our Oakmoss Failed?

IIRT


----------



## SequimSoaper

It is really true!

TRUE


----------



## IrishLass

Threatening rhinoceros unsettles elephants.


WOHR


----------



## Relle

Which otter had ringworm ?

MLUY


----------



## lsg

Many Like Ugly Yurts

CIGM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Cash is green money.

CASH


----------



## IrishLass

Cleaning and straightening house! (that's what I'm doing today)

DUST


----------



## SequimSoaper

Dung understandably smells terrible!

YUCK


----------



## lsg

Yes, Upset Cows Kick
ICKT


----------



## IrishLass

Irate cow kicks twit.

MILK


----------



## Relle

My Iguana loves kittens .

LOVE


----------



## Kari Howie

Love Overcomes Vitriolic Evil

EVIL


----------



## newbie

Egg-flavored Vape Is Lame

FNWO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Father needs wide onesie.

WIDE


----------



## SoaperForLife

What is Derek eating?

BALL


----------



## lsg

Be A Little Lady
TILR


----------



## SequimSoaper

That idiot laughs regularly.

THAT


----------



## Relle

Those hats are terrific.

PLOP


----------



## lsg

Parrots Like Olive Pits

INTB


----------



## Kari Howie

Imagine Nuzzling Thoroughbred Babies!

FOAL


----------



## All Natural

Foolish Ostrich Ate Lasagne

SPAG


----------



## SequimSoaper

Some people are goofy.

GOOF


----------



## justjacqui

Giant Octopus Obtains Football.

RGDI


----------



## IrishLass

Rotting garbage disgusts Ingrid.

GTTD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Gross things typically disgust!

YUCK


----------



## Relle

Your uncle can knit.

KNIT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kiddos need individual time.

NEED


----------



## newbie

Nerdy Engineer Executes Dap

NSIS


----------



## lsg

Nuts Still Irritate System

NUTS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Nobody understands this speech!

HMMM


----------



## IrishLass

How many men make meringue?

NVMD


----------



## Tam3098

Not Very Many Dimples 

WDPT


----------



## newbie

What Diminishes Peter's Tingle?  (Spiderman reference)

GDTT


----------



## Relle

Gordon dashes to town.

DASH


----------



## lsg

Donuts Are Sugary Heaven

HIPS


----------



## Kari Howie

Horses In Pastoral Scene

TAIL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tell Anthony I'm late.

LATE


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy always tells everybody.

NETO


----------



## Relle

Natasha eats the orange.

VGYU


----------



## Kari Howie

Vermin Got Your Underwear

RATS


----------



## Relle

Rabbits are too smart.

SMART


----------



## Kari Howie

Relle said:


> Rabbits are too smart.
> 
> SMART


Five letters?


----------



## Relle

Kari Howie said:


> Five letters?


  ooops too early in the morning here.

SMAR


----------



## SequimSoaper

She makes amazing ragout!

COOK


----------



## lsg

Can't Outfox Our Keepers

NTBH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Not to be heeded or heard or heated or had or hidden or... 

LOOP


----------



## Relle

Leopards only outrun peacocks.

ONLY


----------



## Kiwi_Brin

Relle said:


> Leopards only outrun peacocks.
> 
> ONLY


Only need lye Y'all

BEST


----------



## lsg

Best Eats Stay Tasty

EATS


----------



## Kari Howie

Eels Attacked The Sub!

EELS


----------



## MaryAlice

EELS 
Every Envelope Likes Spit

SPIT


----------



## newbie

Surprise Party Intimidates Tween

IEFN


----------



## Kari Howie

I Eat Falafels Now

ZEST


----------



## marshmallowlady

Zippy Egg Strata Toast

BELT


----------



## MaryAlice

Beating Ego Leaves Truth

PLOT


----------



## marshmallowlady

Post Lots Of Timber

LEGS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Liars exaggerate greatly sometimes.

LIAR


----------



## justjacqui

Lily is always right

PEAS


----------



## lsg

Please Eat A Sandwich

POST


----------



## Kari Howie

Parsimonious Old Stogey Toter

FIST


----------



## MaryAlice

Filth Is So Tedious

DUNG


----------



## IrishLass

Dour Ursula never giggles.

SOUR


----------



## Kari Howie

Sweet Onetime, Ursula Radiated

URSA


----------



## IrishLass

Ursula, radiated? Suprising......astounding!!!

COOL


----------



## Kari Howie

Cavalry Onward, O Legions!

RAID


----------



## SequimSoaper

Randy always inspires dancing!

TUES


----------



## Kiwi_Brin

Tues
The universe eats stars

STAR


----------



## lsg

Stupid Tricks Are Rare

RARE


----------



## marshmallowlady

Richer And Really Excellent

CLOT


----------



## MaryAlice

Considering Lots Of Things

DONE


----------



## justjacqui

Dancing Ostriches Not Emus.

OURS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Opals usually really shine.

OPAL


----------



## Relle

Older people are lonely.

PEOP


----------



## IrishLass

Perspiration exacerbates odorous pits.

PEEW


----------



## lsg

Purple Eggplants Easily Wilted

WILT


----------



## MaryAlice

Won in Little Time

TIME


----------



## IrishLass

Timing is mostly everything.

IGTT


----------



## kaysejean

Ice guild tongue tongs

GAGE


----------



## Relle

Giant alligator got engaged.

ALLI


----------



## lsg

Alligators Like Little Iguanas

LIKE


----------



## MaryAlice

Learning Is Knowledge Eaten

KNOW


----------



## SequimSoaper

Kayaks need open waters.

OPEN


----------



## Relle

Only people eat nachos.

FGHI


----------



## Tam3098

Friendly Gecko Hugs Iguanas

HUGS


----------



## MaryAlice

How Unlikely Gorillas Sew

SEWS


----------



## Kari Howie

She Even Went Skydiving

DIVE


----------



## Relle

Down in Venezuela eating.

VENE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Violet enjoys new earrings.

EARS


----------



## All Natural

Eventually Armpits Really Smell

PONG


----------



## marshmallowlady

Pigs Only Need Gum

HONK


----------



## lsg

Hold Onto New Knowledge

ONTO


----------



## marshmallowlady

Ostrich Necks Take Onions

BIRD


----------



## MaryAlice

But I Really Don't

REAL


----------



## Kari Howie

Roaming Equines Always Landscape

DINE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Diligence inspires necessary exercise. 

LAZY


----------



## IrishLass

Lookie! Apocoalypse zombies yonder!

WTPC


----------



## Relle

Would Tim pick cranberries.

PICK


----------



## ohanlon86

Pirates! incoming! crash! Kaboom!

FIZZ


----------



## MaryAlice

Fights In Zanzabar's Zoos

ZOOS


----------



## IrishLass

Zabaglione!!! Ooooo, oh, scrumptious!

TLAD


----------



## SYT

Tina likes avocado dip       GUAC


----------



## SequimSoaper

Girls usually accept candy!

GIRL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Giant iceberg resurfaces lazily.

LAZY


----------



## Relle

Look at zebras yodelling.

YODE


----------



## MaryAlice

Yummy Oranges Drip Everywhere

DRIP


----------



## SequimSoaper

Dahlias really impress people!

WOWS


----------



## justjacqui

When Outside Wear Shoes.

RAIN


----------



## Relle

Run around in Narrabri

NARD


----------



## lsg

Nerds Are Readily Distracted

RAIN


----------



## Kari Howie

Rocky Ascents Inspire Nervousness 

PEAK


----------



## MaryAlice

Pert Esther Always Knows

PERT


----------



## IrishLass

Pale Ethel rarely tans.

BURN


----------



## lsg

Bears Usually Relish Naps

EPTO


----------



## MaryAlice

Every Pumpkin Thinks Orange

RANG


----------



## Kari Howie

‘Round About Now, Girlie!

GIRL


----------



## IrishLass

Giggly Irene roaringly laughs.

SASH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Somebody always soaps hot.

COLD


----------



## justjacqui

Cranky Oldies Like Dogs.

LIDO


----------



## SYT

Lively Ivy Dances Openly       

FREE


----------



## lsg

Fast Runners Exceed Expectations

ORGO


----------



## MaryAlice

Often Red Goes Orange

GOES


----------



## IrishLass

Giant ogre eats Sweden!

GULP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Gazing under lovely palms... 

GAZE


----------



## Relle

Gaze at zebras eating.

NJIK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Now Julia is knitting.

KNIT


----------



## MaryAlice

Key Notes In Tune

TUNE


----------



## Kari Howie

Try Unleashing Nine Egotists

RUNE


----------



## lsg

Rules Usually Need Exemptions

PIES


----------



## IrishLass

Pious Ignacious eschews slothfulness.

BUSY


----------



## SYT

Bounding Urgently Shows Youthfulness

IWSH


----------



## Kari Howie

I Wish She Harmonized

HARM


----------



## justjacqui

How Are Raisins Made?

FETN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

First, eat the nuts. 

NUTS


----------



## Relle

Numbats utilize the sandwiches.

SAND


----------



## ohanlon86

sandy ate nerds doughnuts

POLE


----------



## lsg

Prepare Only Little Eggplants

CATS


----------



## Kari Howie

Cancel All The Sabbaticals

SKIP


----------



## MaryAlice

Swinging Kites In Parallel

KITE


----------



## IrishLass

Kissing in tunnel.......exciting!

LOVE


----------



## Relle

Lonely old veterans elope.

VETE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Violet escapes traps easily.

TRAP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tea relaxes all people.

HERB


----------



## lsg

Hare Escapes Raging Bear

ILLR


----------



## smoothOlive2019

I love little roses

STRD


----------



## Relle

So, Terry rides daily.

CVGT


----------



## smoothOlive2019

Relle said:


> So, Terry rides daily.
> CVGT



Carry vases gently Terry

NGED


----------



## Relle

No goat eats doughnuts.

JURQ


----------



## MaryAlice

Juries Under Revue Questioned

NUTS


----------



## marshmallowlady

Nothing Under The Sun

TREE


----------



## Hollybrooke

Help! Under Intense Observation.
FLYD


----------



## lsg

First, Leave Your  Desk

IRLN


----------



## Kari Howie

lsg said:


> First, Leave Your  Desk
> 
> IRLN


Immediately Run—Leave Nothing!

HIDE


----------



## IrishLass

Hurry, immediately! Depart! Escape!

FLEE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

marshmallowlady said:


> Nothing Under The Sun
> TREE





Hollybrooke said:


> Help! Under Intense Observation.
> FLYD


Oopsie, @Hollybrooke, you skipped *@marshmallowlady *
No worries. It happens. Just remember to check to see if your post lands at the end of the sequence on the last page. If not, click Edit to delete, then reply to the one that's last. Make sense?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BACK TO THE GAME

marshmallowlady wrote: TREE
Termites really eat everything.

LADY


----------



## Relle

Large antelopes delay yeld.

YELD


----------



## lsg

Yet, Elephants Lead Destruction

LION


----------



## MaryAlice

Let Idiotic Opinions Nullify

NULL


----------



## Kari Howie

Not Unless Lamebrains Leave

IDEA


----------



## cedarstar

I don't eat apples!

TCPO


----------



## IrishLass

Talking cat practices oration.

CATC


----------



## cedarstar

Cows are totally cute

Fbed


----------



## justjacqui

Flying Brooms Everywhere! Duck!

BRAI


----------



## MaryAlice

Broken Rashes Are Itchy

ITCH


----------



## Kari Howie

It Takes Camomile, Honey

SKIN


----------



## IrishLass

Sassy Kate infuriates Niles,

SASS


----------



## lsg

Spooks Are Still Scary

IWTD


----------



## IrishLass

I wish to dance!

SWAY


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Sashay way around yard.

YARD


----------



## SequimSoaper

Yokels are remarkable dancers.

ILWC


----------



## Relle

I laugh with Cecilia.

LAUS


----------



## Kari Howie

Laugh At Underwear Showing

GALA


----------



## MaryAlice

Giggles And Laughs Abound

JOKE


----------



## lsg

Jump Over Knobby Embankments

MISS


----------



## IrishLass

Mostly, Ilsa sings Sinatra.

SING


----------



## cedarstar

sugar is not good

GRDE


----------



## justjacqui

Good Riddance Death Eaters 

(one for the Harry Potter fans)


WOSF


----------



## Relle

Would oranges sell frequently.

QUEN


----------



## ohanlon86

queen Ursula eats needlefish

SNOT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Savor no other thought.

SAVE


----------



## MaryAlice

Salute All Valiant Efforts

FORT


----------



## lsg

Forget Older Rigorous Training

PLUM


----------



## IrishLass

Please look under mat.

IYSS


----------



## Kari Howie

Imagine Yonder Sylvan Shores

TREE


----------



## SequimSoaper

Thanksgiving relatives enjoy eating!

CHOW


----------



## MaryAlice

Conservation Helps Our World

HELP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Hurry, everyone. Let's play!

LETS


----------



## lsg

Let Everyone Try Some

CATS


----------



## SYT

Come Along Tom, Speedily!    

TIME


----------



## marshmallowlady

Tackling Insolent Moose Everywhere

JACK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Jailers always carry keys.

JAIL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just aim it left!

LEFT


----------



## MaryAlice

Little Elves Feel Tiny

TINY


----------



## Relle

The individual needs yoghurt.

NEED


----------



## Kari Howie

Notice: Expect Endless Diatribes 

YELL


----------



## MaryAlice

Yodeling Elicits Lovely Lilts

LILT


----------



## IrishLass

Lazy Igor lollygags tenaciously.

SLOB


----------



## justjacqui

Susan lounges outside beautifully.

CALR


----------



## Relle

Can Allen learn Romanian.

THYN


----------



## lsg

Try Helping Young Needies

SOLD


----------



## MaryAlice

Some Old Ladies Dance

LADY


----------



## cedarstar

Leeches are downright yucky

HART


----------



## IrishLass

Hefty auto repairs tabulated.

AUTO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Allspice under the oregano. 

SAGE


----------



## Keaton

Sell Any Green Eggs?

GUAP


----------



## cedarstar

green umbrellas are pretty

WHAT


----------



## Michele50

Walruses have abscessed teeth

ZJOE


----------



## Relle

Zebras jump over expanse.

FPLO


----------



## Michele50

Flamingos play lopsided organs

HHRF

(on a side note, my words were "Zebras jump over elephants" ...hahaha, you got almost what I was sending out subliminally.)


----------



## lsg

Ha, Ha, Really Funny!

BPTN


----------



## cedarstar

Bring pizza tomorrow night 

AVLD


----------



## Kari Howie

Aw, Veronica, Let’s Dance!

SHAG. 
(As in the dance invented at Atlantic Beach, North Carolina.)


----------



## Michele50

Sharks have awful gas.

HMBN


----------



## IrishLass

Harpsichordist mangles Beethoven's Ninth.

IWAH


----------



## justjacqui

I want Apples! Hurry!

OPAD


----------



## Michele50

Octopus parades around daily

SRTZ


----------



## SequimSoaper

Salsa really tastes zesty!

ZEST


----------



## Michele50

Zippers eliminate saggy trousers

JRXS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Judiciously replant xeriscape succulents.

SUCK


----------



## Michele50

Sausage undercooked can kill

PPPP


----------



## Relle

Please put Polly perfectly.

EDFK


----------



## lsg

Even Ducks Feel Klutzy

EVEN


----------



## MaryAlice

Eventually Valentina Exits Nicely

EXIT


----------



## Keaton

Eventually Xena Is Televised

TSKM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Try skiing Kyoto Mountain.

SNOW


----------



## lsg

See, No Old Workers!

CATS


----------



## SYT

Could Atticus Tell Secrets?   HERO


----------



## Michele50

Henry echoed Rachel's order

QDBB


----------



## IrishLass

Quacking ducks bewilder bunny.

EVOP


----------



## SYT

Every Variety Of Pickles.     DILL


----------



## MaryAlice

Do It Laughing Loudly

LOUD


----------



## Kari Howie

Look Out, Ursula! Dodecahedrons!

SOFT


----------



## Michele50

Swomp Otter Finally Tired
ZWTP


----------



## dibbles

Zach Wants to Paint

ARTS


----------



## Michele50

Aardvark raided the store

EPPH


----------



## lsg

Essential Preparation Precedes Happiness

FIND


----------



## Michele50

Found intergalactic new dimension 

RASS


----------



## IrishLass

Rooster awakens sleepy Sylvester.

WAKE


----------



## Relle

Wake another kid, early.

ERTY


----------



## Michele50

Elderly rise to yoga

ZRIM


----------



## lsg

Zip Right Into Mayhem

FADW


----------



## SYT

Frankly, Aden Dances Wildly!       

LEGS


----------



## Relle

Large elephants glide seemlessly.

SDRJ


----------



## Michele50

Sir Donald robs jester

PPEA


----------



## Relle

Please put eggs away.

CDRZ


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Cats desire rotund zebras.

BRAS


----------



## Michele50

Big rats are stinky

QSAD


----------



## Relle

Queen sang and danced.

JUIO


----------



## justjacqui

Jump up in Outrage!

LABE


----------



## Relle

Large animal bites electricity.

MSDW


----------



## lsg

Make Sure Dogs Walk

KCBT


----------



## Kari Howie

“Ketchup” “Catsup” Bother Trivialists

IOTA


----------



## Michele50

Invisible orange tickled apples

JRST


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just remember sweet times.

TIME


----------



## Michele50

Troy imitated Mark enthusiastically

TORR


----------



## SequimSoaper

Tammy originally relished rigatoni.

YUMM


----------



## IrishLass

Yoda underestimated Mighty Mouse.

LBAT


----------



## justjacqui

Little boys are trouble!

KSNG


----------



## SequimSoaper

Knights seem naturally gallant!

SEEM


----------



## lsg

Some Effort Exerted Momentarily

MCHR


----------



## IrishLass

Massage chair hastens relaxation.

TFSG


----------



## justjacqui

Tiny Fairies Sing Gloriously!

BAUI


----------



## Kari Howie

Bases Are Unloaded Instead

BASE


----------



## IrishLass

Baked Alaska sounds exacting! 

AISY


----------



## MaryAlice

And Iris Says, "Yes!"

IRIS


----------



## SequimSoaper

I remember Indiana sweetly!

INRT


----------



## MaryAlice

Is Neverland Really There?

UMMM


----------



## SequimSoaper

Unknown money makes merry.

KNOW

Where is everyone? Did I miss something about this game ending?


----------



## MaryAlice

Maybe folks are busy or tired? 

Kites Need Only Wind

WIND


----------



## IrishLass

Wishing is not definite.

IWIW




SequimSoaper said:


> Where is everyone? Did I miss something about this game ending?



Fear not- this game is always continuing, no matter how long the silence in between.  Folks are either too busy at the moment..... or else spending too much time trying to come up with a witty answer. lol


----------



## bookreader451

Is wanton idealism worrisome?  

TIGD


----------



## Michele50

SequimSoaper said:


> Where is everyone? Did I miss something about this game ending?



No, you made one that stumped me (lol). I tried a few times and couldn't come up with anything that made good sense. WoW, @MaryAlice had no problem at all; way to go! See's made me feel a bit foolish that I couldn't see words in KONW  



IrishLass said:


> Wishing is not definite.
> 
> IWIW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not- this game is always continuing, no matter how long the silence in between.  Folks are either too busy at the moment..... or else spending too much time trying to come up with a witty answer. lol



THAT was my exact problem @IrishLass!! I kept checking back to see if, maybe, someone found a good one and then I could build upon theirs. 

Today I got dizzy

ZAFF


----------



## jamiea26

Zucchinis Are Fairly Fuzzy

CHDO


----------



## SequimSoaper

Cabbage has disgusting odors!

ODOR


----------



## Michele50

Older doors operate roughly

TDHZ


----------



## jamiea26

Tired Dolphins Hate Zippers

USNT


----------



## Relle

Ultra secret terrapin collector.

AEIO


----------



## Michele50

Allein elephants ignore ostriches.

PPOR


----------



## Relle

Please pick oranges ripe.

SDWE


----------



## Michele50

Swans dove with eels 

HTPN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Have two pieces now.

HAVE


----------



## Michele50

Have abundant vague entries

RYMT


----------



## Relle

Rich young males torment.

CVGT


----------



## Christine Beale

Can Vegan's Get Tonsilitis?

AWOL


----------



## Michele50

Christine Beale said:


> Can Vegan's Get Tonsilitis?
> 
> AWOL



Ohhhh, @Christine Beale, ya beat me to this one. Looked at it via my gmail at 6:44 a.m. bout couldn't log in on my phone. I was gunna put 'Carrie's violin got tossed'  (and thank goodness! Owe, owe my ears. lol)

A walrus opened lollypops

YYAS


----------



## jamiea26

Yesterday you actually slept

RWOF


----------



## Michele50

Rachel won our friendship

PTZR


----------



## Kari Howie

Perky Turtle Zigzagged Runway

ARTS


----------



## lsg

A Rat Took Snacks

IDTB


----------



## MaryAlice

Ingrid Dances To Banjos

JBLN


----------



## bookreader451

Judicious banality lessens novelty  

ROMD


----------



## jamiea26

Raccoons on my deck

PYND


----------



## IrishLass

Please yack not, dear.

YTTM


----------



## bookreader451

Yearning towards tomorrow morning

JITF


----------



## Michele50

Jeff intelligently taught Frankie

PAPC


----------



## justjacqui

Perfect Apples Picked Carefully 

TGAS


----------



## Michele50

Tom gasped at Santa

REZF


----------



## Kari Howie

Rachmaninov Enjoys Zanzibar’s Fare

DONE


----------



## lsg

Difficult Opinions Now Easy

IACM


----------



## MaryAlice

Idiotically Acting Capricious Marionettes

NPQS


----------



## Michele50

No pets quilting slowly

XMWM


----------



## jamiea26

X-rays may warm muscles

YPLG


----------



## IrishLass

Yonder pigeons laugh gleefully. [most likely because they just pooped on your car again]

DPSA


----------



## justjacqui

Do Pediatricians See Adults?

RADE


----------



## bookreader451

Rarely adaptive dingo euphemisms

LMYD


----------



## Michele50

IrishLass said:


> Yonder pigeons laugh gleefully. [most likely because they just pooped on your car again]
> 
> DPSA


  

Lovely mermaids yodel daintily

SESW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Swans easily skim water.

SKIM


----------



## Michele50

Seal kayaked in magma (what's it doing within the Earth's crust?!)

PAPC


----------



## Relle

Please access pet care.

PETC


----------



## Michele50

Paul erected tall castles

PPMS


----------



## bookreader451

Pompous penguins making spaghetti 

KHBE


----------



## Relle

Ken has big entrèes.

ENTE


----------



## lsg

Entrees Never Tempt Ester

CTMO


----------



## Michele50

Come to my opening 

WESQ


----------



## SYT

Wiggling Eels Swim Quietly.        

EELS


----------



## Michele50

Elongated eels lie silently

FOSF


----------



## MaryAlice

First Octave Sung Flat

FLAT


----------



## Michele50

Fat lady attacked tenor  WLFJ


(it's not over until the fat lady sings....don't know where that came from but that fat lady attacked the tenor with hugs for a great job done. I don't really like the word fat but I've used it regarding myself when at doctor's or in other instances. I don't use it as a cut-down about myself....just stating the obvious.)


----------



## SequimSoaper

We like fruit juice.

LIKE


----------



## Michele50

Love incorporates 'kind' element

FPSH


----------



## Kari Howie

Fighter Pilots Soar Heavenward

JETS


----------



## lsg

Just Eat The Salmon

NMRT


----------



## MaryAlice

Nifty Musical Rhythmic Thumps

MUSE


----------



## SYT

Maisy Uses Saws Easily.                                                                              JIGS


----------



## Michele50

Juggling iguanas going slowly 

ZPEV


----------



## IrishLass

Zebras prance ebulliently. Verily! 

TSGD


----------



## Michele50

Tamborine sounded good, dude

ILDF


----------



## IrishLass

Irish limerick deliciously funny!

LUSH


----------



## Michele50

Living unhealthy stunts health

UVCH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Uruguayan vampire captures hombre.

VAMP


----------



## IrishLass

Vampires abducting men?!! Police!!!!

HAMD


----------



## Relle

Has Allen made dinner ?

DINN


----------



## Michele50

Dancing in nifty Nikes

SPRW


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Surely! Please request waltz. 

SURE


----------



## MaryAlice

Six Ukuleles Ringing Ebulliently 

UKES


----------



## IrishLass

Ulrich's kilt embodied Scottishness.

SCOT


----------



## Michele50

Slow camel outruns Testudinidae (a tortoise)

RDZS


----------



## sirtim100

Sorry, slipped in late

Romans Devour Zoo Serpents

ROME


----------



## IrishLass

Rambling orator mumbles excessively.

BORE


----------



## sirtim100

Bojangles Opens Red Letters

BOJE


----------



## Michele50

sirtim100 said:


> Romans Devour Zoo Serpents
> 
> ROME


  

Ralph ostracized Mary's enemies

ZLEH

Opps, never mind....too late. So for BOJE:

Bob ordered jalapeno eggs

ZLEH


----------



## sirtim100

Zygotes Look Enviously Homewards

PROW


----------



## Michele50

Powerful rodents overpower wrestlers

PRBJ


----------



## rickj00

Polly rarely buys jam

OLSY


----------



## Michele50

Old ladies slowly yack

VXAI


----------



## lsg

View Xeroxed Attachments Immediately

TCHE


----------



## sirtim100

Tyrannical crones hurl earthworms

CRON


----------



## Kari Howie

Creeping Roses Overtake Nasturtiums 

ROSE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ready on Studio Eight.

EIGH


----------



## sirtim100

Egocentric Ingrates Giggle Harshly

GIGG


----------



## MaryAlice

Greedy Ingrates Get Garbage

FDNM


----------



## justjacqui

Farmers do not measure.

ODHT


----------



## sirtim100

Old Dreamers Happily Think

DRAM


----------



## IrishLass

Danger! Red ants mobilizing!!!

OUCH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

IrishLass said:


> Danger! Red ants are mobilizing!!!


 ???    DQ'ed 


sirtim100 said:


> DRAM


Darling, remember always, me.

DQED


----------



## SequimSoaper

Designing quilts enlivened Dan.

LIVE


----------



## Yalikids

Lasting impressions violets evoke.

CJNS


----------



## IrishLass

Costly jewels negate salary.

POOR





Zany_in_CO said:


> ???    DQ'ed



Lol, oops! Went back and edited 5th word out.


----------



## sirtim100

Portly Otters Obstruct River

RIVE


----------



## lsg

Rat Is Very Eager

DSAV


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Dinosaurs seek adventurous vultures.

SEEK



IrishLass said:


> Lol, oops! Went back and edited 5th word out.


LOL Oops indeed! Gotta laugh at our senior moments.


----------



## sirtim100

Savage Egret Eats Kangaroo

KANG


----------



## kaysejean

Killer Ants Nurture Goat

L I C E


----------



## sirtim100

Licentious Intellectuals Create Ennui

ENNU


----------



## Yalikids

Elephants Never Nuzzle Unicorns

BLPT


----------



## sirtim100

Bored Lions Play Tiredly

LION


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Let's imagine only niceties.

NICE


----------



## Relle

Numbats in Cairns eat.

CDRT


----------



## sirtim100

Crapulous Diplomats Righteously Transgress

DIPL


----------



## lsg

Does Imply Political Licentiousness

YACL


----------



## sirtim100

Yellow Armadillos Consume Lettuce

CONS


----------



## MaryAlice

Caramelized Onions Not Singed

IONS


----------



## SequimSoaper

I only need sushi!

SUSH


----------



## Relle

In Orange, neighbours sing.                       Orange is a city here.

GHYU


----------



## justjacqui

Glitter Helps Your Unicorn

GEAR


----------



## sirtim100

Gigantic Ebullient Ahab Raves

AHAB


----------



## Kari Howie

Ahab’s Horse? Arabian Bloodstock.

ARAB


----------



## lsg

Astute Reasonings Are Best

VCTD


----------



## Michele50

Violinist Cited Tragic Drama

UKVA


----------



## sirtim100

Unsung King Virtuously Abjures

ABJU


----------



## MaryAlice

Arthur Berates Judge's Unruliness

RULE


----------



## IrishLass

Rambunctious unicorn leaps elephants!

LEAP


----------



## jamiea26

Let's eat apple pie!!!!!!

CIPT


----------



## sirtim100

Creatively, I Pluck Turkeys

TURK


----------



## SequimSoaper

Tom usually recites Korean.

KORE


----------



## Michele50

Kangaroo Orders Ravioli Early

LGEB


----------



## Relle

Large geckos eat bran.

GECK


----------



## jcandleattic

Go Eat Crab Kings

azpd


----------



## Relle

All zebras poo daily.

DILA


----------



## Michele50

Donald's icky leg abscessed

WRIW


----------



## Relle

Would Rex ink Willow.

REFH


----------



## justjacqui

Realtor efficiently finds houses!

EDSF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Every day sets future.

SETS


----------



## lsg

See, Every Trout Strikes!

RACW


----------



## sirtim100

Rabbits Assassinate Cruel Weasel

WEAS


----------



## MaryAlice

Would Egrets Attempt Swimming?

MRTX


----------



## sirtim100

Marty Rocket's Tremendous Xylophone

XAAT


----------



## jcandleattic

X-ray all arteries together - 

qxzy


----------



## sirtim100

Quietly, Xenophon's Ziggurat Yaws

XYZI (two can play at that game...)


----------



## IrishLass

[You are cruel, but I think I've got this!]

Xavier! Your zipper's inverted! 

EEEK


----------



## Michele50

Darn it, my stinking internet keeps cutting out and couldn't get mine out b/4 @IrishLass chimed in (lol). 
Xylotomy, you'll zigzag inwardly

Eels eat elegantly kabobs

RFLZ


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Remove four leaves zero.

ZERO


----------



## Michele50

Elephants zapped rebelled owners (I wouldn't want to be the owners/trainers of those elephants, lol...run, run, run fast)

FHPR


----------



## Relle

Fur happens, Pippi rabbit.

PIPP


----------



## Michele50

Peppermint is per pound

TTQF


----------



## IrishLass

Trusty tranquilizer quiets ferret.

GTSF


----------



## TeresaGG

Get this stuff free.

FREE


----------



## Michele50

IrishLass said:


> Trusty tranquilizer quiets ferret.
> 
> GTSF


 I love reading what others come up with, many are funny.

Feral rat eats elves

VAMI


----------



## Relle

Vicious animals mame ibis.

IBIS.


----------



## lsg

It Barely Is Stable
CSHM


----------



## MaryAlice

Could Sammy Have More?

VRTL


----------



## Michele50

Vince Randolph Tilled Land

ZAEL


----------



## SequimSoaper

Zippers allow extended laziness. (In contrast to buttons...?)

LAZY


----------



## sirtim100

(Running out of Zs...)

Lion And Zoophobe Yawn

LION


----------



## lsg

Language Is Often Narky

IWBT


----------



## sirtim100

I Wish Bears Talked

WISH


----------



## MaryAlice

Well In Sycamore Haven

SYCA


----------



## SYT

Surely You Can't Argue.                  (Oh, but I can!) 

 WINK


----------



## Michele50

Winning Iguana knows kindness

LSPL


----------



## sirtim100

Laughing Señora Picks Lemons

LEMO


----------



## Relle

Large elephant mimics Ostridge.

GBKJ


----------



## SYT

Gladly Beth Keeps Jam.                

  JARS


----------



## justjacqui

Jason Always Runs Swiftly.

HRAD


----------



## lsg

Helpful Rabbits Aid Deer

ILTO


----------



## SYT

Isabelle looks too obvious.        

 JOYS


----------



## Relle

Jump over your shoes.

SHOE



click photo


----------



## IrishLass

Stop hoarding Oreos, Ethel!

BILO


----------



## Michele50

Relle said:


> Jump over your shoes.
> 
> SHOE
> 
> 
> 
> click photo



 Poor fellow missed the windowsill; tooooo funny, I'm sure he/she didn't think so.


----------



## Michele50

Bill indignantly loathed Oscar

NCSN


----------



## lsg

Needles Can Sting Needlessly

BNNT


----------



## SYT

Brown Newts Nestle Together.      NEWT


----------



## Kari Howie

Never Eschew Walleyed Trout

FISH


----------



## MaryAlice

For Illness Singing Helps

SUNG


----------



## sirtim100

Sibillant Ungulates Need Gaiety

GAIE


----------



## SoaperForLife

Giraffe argument insulted elephant

EIAG


----------



## lsg

Elephant Is A Grouch

MADE


----------



## sirtim100

Mad Auntie Drives Exuberantly 

EXUB


----------



## MaryAlice

Every X-ray Uncovers Breaks

VBHR


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Bronwyn- he's repulsive! 

UGLY


----------



## sirtim100

Ultrasonic Gannet Lurks Yobbishly

GANN


----------



## justjacqui

Girls Are Never Neurotic!

ALUE


----------



## Relle

Always listen underground elegantly.

POST


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps Orville shouldn't tweet.

YMHS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

You may have some.

SOME


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Relle said:


> Jump over your shoes.
> 
> SHOE
> 
> 
> 
> click photo


SWEET! Thanks! Now we know where you spend all your free time, Relle.


----------



## MaryAlice

See! Oscar Made Everything!

THIN


----------



## Relle

Too hot in Narrabri.

HNOT


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Never Offended Tara

OVEN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Opinions vary, even now.

VARY


----------



## lsg

Vitamins Are Rarely Yummy

RARE


----------



## Relle

Run away, Rachael elopes.

RUNA


----------



## John Harris

Relle Understands Ninja Attraction.

ABCD


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Always buy Colorado duds. 

DUDS


----------



## SequimSoaper

Donuts usually dip splendidly!

CAFE


----------



## Relle

Can Allen feed echidna's.

ECHI


----------



## lsg

Every Child Has Intelligence

EVER


----------



## sirtim100

Entertaining Vera Eats Radishes

RADI


----------



## MaryAlice

Radiant Aura Deemed Iridescent

AURA


----------



## IrishLass

Ack!!! Ugly rodent approaches!!!

FLEE


----------



## sirtim100

Foghorn Leghorn Eats Eggplants

LEGH


----------



## SYT

Lady Esther Grew Hungry.       

GROW


----------



## lsg

Guests Rave Over Weaving

RAVE


----------



## SYT

Reilly Arrives Very Early.     

 VERY!


----------



## MaryAlice

Vivaciously Effervescent Ravishing Yellow

RAVE


----------



## sirtim100

Rapacious Aardvark Violently Exclaims 

AARD

(love to see THAT shade of yellow)


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Armed and ready daily.

ARMS


----------



## Relle

Always read my signs.

SIGN


----------



## MaryAlice

Silly Ignorant Gnomes Near

NEAR


----------



## sirtim100

Nefarious Extraterrestrials Arrange Rejuvenescence 

REJU


----------



## lsg

Randomly Elected Judges Unite

IMCS


----------



## Relle

I make cute soap .

SOAP


----------



## sirtim100

Soft, Oily, Addictive Practices

PRAC


----------



## MaryAlice

Prattling Runners Are Crazy

CRAZ


----------



## Kari Howie

Crazy Runners Attempt Zanzibar 

HOPS


----------



## Michele50

Huge Octopus Prepares Steak

YAIF


----------



## IrishLass

Yes, angelface, I farted. 

PSEM


----------



## Michele50

IrishLass said:


> Yes, angelface, I farted.
> 
> PSEM




Paul Seems Endlessly Mindless

SPAO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Some people always obfuscate. 

OBFU


----------



## Michele50

Obsessive Behaviour Facilitate Ulcers 

VDED


----------



## justjacqui

Video did exonerate Daniel.

BALD


----------



## Michele50

But Allen Laughingly Doubted (Daniel was really exonerated)

JWAA


----------



## Relle

Just watch animals attack.

WATC


----------



## Michele50

What A Turncoat, Cathy

QRKD


----------



## Relle

Querky Rodney, killed Dorothy.

DORO


----------



## Michele50

Dorothy Overthrew Rodney; OVER!

WDPW


----------



## lsg

Why Did Police Wait?

WAIT


----------



## Kari Howie

Working An Inflammatory Twerk

RUDE


----------



## MaryAlice

Ruefully, Ursula Debated Endlessly

BATE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Beauty always turns elusive.

TURN


----------



## SoapingWet

The Unicorn Rarely Naps

FUMA


----------



## Michele50

Formerly  unhitched,  married, alas 

QLLL


----------



## IrishLass

Quiet lullaby lulls lad.

SHHH


----------



## Michele50

Sally heaped hamburgers high

RAMF


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ready. Aim. Miss Fire! 

FIRE


----------



## Michele50

Forgot instructions regarding easements

KAQR


----------



## Mr_Clean

Kangaroos Are Quick Runners

WOLF


----------



## Michele50

Mr_Clean said:


> Kangaroos Are Quick Runners
> 
> WOLF


LOL, Love your forum name.

William's Oath Lasts Forever

TSEW


----------



## MaryAlice

Thumbs Sew Everything Wonky

WONK


----------



## justjacqui

Wipe Only New Knives

ABEL


----------



## Michele50

Aardvark buys elephant lounge 
FLFF


----------



## lsg

Few Like Flaming Figs

FIGS


----------



## Michele50

Fashioning intricate, great soap

PAHV


----------



## Relle

Please, animals have veggies.

MKIU


----------



## SequimSoaper

Many know I understand!

KNOW


----------



## MaryAlice

Kiddies Nicely Offer Wonder

NICE


----------



## Michele50

Knows nothing, oddly wonders

YEAT


----------



## justjacqui

Yesterday Everyone Ate Toast

VALT


----------



## Michele50

Valets Always Love Trucks

WQMK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

MaryAlice said:


> Kiddies Nicely Offer Wonder
> 
> NICE





Michele50 said:


> Knows nothing, oddly wonders
> 
> YEAT


DQ'ed Michele!  You skipped MaryAlice's word. Awww 

Picking up with NICE:
No, it comes empty.

COME


----------



## Michele50

Zany_in_CO said:


> DQ'ed Michele!  You skipped MaryAlice's word. Awww
> 
> Picking up with NICE:
> No, it comes empty.
> 
> COME


Ooops, I sure did. I might have missed a page (the last one), my bad. I must have been referencing myself with 'knows nothing, oddly wonders' 

Chamaeleons often mimic environment

WQMK


----------



## justjacqui

Wendy Questions Michael's Kindness

GINT


----------



## Michele50

Giant Iguana, now tiny

VCWA


----------



## Relle

Vicious cat whoops alligator.

HJTR


----------



## Michele50

Relle said:


> Vicious cat whoops alligator.
> 
> HJTR




Henry  juggled three rats 

VSKL


----------



## lsg

Visit Scenic Kentucky Lakes

LAKE


----------



## PattyB

Lilly asks Ken everything

PLST


----------



## Michele50

Paul listed seven tasks

QFHD


----------



## MaryAlice

Quite Funky Hip-hop Dance

FUNK


----------



## Michele50

Finally Understanding Nifty Knitting

PNMH


----------



## Relle

Please, no mail, Henry.

MJUI


----------



## IrishLass

Mint Juleps unburden Irma.

MINT


----------



## Relle

Maureen in Northern Territory.

MLKJ


----------



## Michele50

Memory lapses kill joy

PPPD


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Peter Piper picked daisies. 

PICK


----------



## Michele50

Zany_in_CO said:


> Peter Piper picked daisies.
> 
> PICK


 

Picking irises, checking Kalmias

TTOP


----------



## lsg

Take Two Only, Please!

ONLY


----------



## MaryAlice

Our Neighbour Left Yesterday

LEFT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Left everything for tomorrow.

RROW


----------



## Relle

Richard rows on Wednesday.

ROWS


----------



## sirtim100

Rambunctious Oliphaunt Weeps Sorrowfully

WEEP


----------



## lsg

Will Elvira Escape Prison?

WILL


----------



## sirtim100

Wilbur Indulgently Loves Lambkins

LOVE


----------



## MaryAlice

Lots Of Violets Everywhere

FVYW


----------



## Michele50

Few very young wombats??

KGMM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Kindness generates merry minds.

MIND


----------



## Michele50

Mosquitos in night, drink (lol, *my *blood, they must *love *A positive)


----------



## Relle

No word above, so to keep the game going …...

OPIU


----------



## Michele50

Relle said:


> No word above, so to keep the game going …...
> 
> OPIU


Oooops, my bad. Thanks for fixing it for me @Relle

Open, peek in, unpack

LOMN


----------



## sirtim100

Lovable Oliphaunt Makes Noodles

MAKE


----------



## MaryAlice

Mistakes Are Knowledge Events

TLGE


----------



## IrishLass

Timid lizard gingerly escapes.

OHSC


----------



## Michele50

Oysters heard scallops calling

YTMO


----------



## lsg

You Too May Object!

IABT


----------



## justjacqui

I always bring Tabbouleh 

CHER


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can't help everyone, really. 

HELP


----------



## Michele50

Help everyone listening, please

JBBF


----------



## lsg

Just Be Brave, Friend.

JUST


----------



## MaryAlice

Jello Ungelled Sucks Thoroughly

GHLY


----------



## Lefty

Ghosts Have Life Yearnings

FMER


----------



## IrishLass

Fiendish mobster eradicates rival.

HKHO


----------



## Michele50

Hiking kids hydrate often

WBBZ


----------



## SoapingWet

Wubba Bubba Brass Zebras!!!

MBSM


----------



## Lefty

Most Bankers Save Money

PEBR


----------



## SoapingWet

Pete Eats Burnt Rice

GCNS


----------



## IrishLass

Gandalf challenges nasty Saruman.

LOTR


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Leap over the rope!

OVER


----------



## Relle

Only vermin ever roam.

MINJ


----------



## lsg

Maybe In New Jersey  

RWAT


----------



## Kari Howie

Rivers Widened Aquatic Thoroughfares

TREE


----------



## MaryAlice

Red, White And Teal(?)

TEAL


----------



## MaryAlice

Ooops. Kari Howie. We cross posted. 
For TREE
There's Revelry Every Evening

REVE


----------



## Kari Howie

MaryAlice said:


> Ooops. Kari Howie. We cross posted.
> For TREE
> There's Revelry Every Evening
> 
> REVE


So sorry, MaryAlice! I always worry that someone is already posting while I’m still scratching my head to think of something.


----------



## Lefty

Red Eyes? Visine Everyday!


----------



## IrishLass

Lefty said:


> Red Eyes? Visine Everyday!



 You forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person.


----------



## sirtim100

oops...

Overworked, I'm afraid. Took four letters from way back in the thread, realised my mistake, edited, and now found there are no new four letters.

May I take the liberty?

LIBE


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy is being evasive!

IHSN


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I hope sirtim nullifies. 

HOPE


----------



## Michele50

Kari Howie said:


> So sorry, MaryAlice! I always worry that someone is already posting while I’m still scratching my head to think of something.


Yup, that's happened to me. I now try (try) to refresh my browser to make sure that hasn't happened. When it occurs then I can go back and edit it to reflect the one who slipped in while I was 'scratching my head.' This was a problem for one of the administrators when I'd quote and my internet would go out. By the time I got back on to finish, I was (again) nocked off. By the time I read more and quoted more, the same was happening; I got a nice PM from her asking me to combind my posts (oooops, dang internet issues when it rains) so now I refrain from quoting until all the bad weather has passed. It was a 5-day rain so spotty all those days and I created a problem that I didn't mean to create. At least now I know it and can avoid it--read and don't reply during storms.

Harry offered precious earings 

MNIG


----------



## sirtim100

Minions Never Ingest Grapes 

NEVE


----------



## lsg

Naughty Elves Venture Everywhere

RICS


----------



## MaryAlice

Rustic Idyllic Christmas Scene

SCNE


----------



## Lefty

IrishLass said:


> You forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person.


Whoops, sorry about that! I guess I was too busy trying to come up with the sentence, I forgot to continue the game!



MaryAlice said:


> Rustic Idyllic Christmas Scene
> 
> SCNE



Slow Cats Need Energy

FBRJ


----------



## Kari Howie

Fur Balls Render Joy

PURR


----------



## justjacqui

Purple Unicorns Rarely Run

BDAW


----------



## Fruity and Floral

Blue Doors Aren't White

SSMA


----------



## Relle

So, small mammals attack.

MKIU


----------



## IrishLass

Mac's kilt itches uncontrollably!

ITCH


----------



## sirtim100

Interminable, Tendentious, Crapulous Heathens!

HEAT


----------



## lsg

Hackers Eventually Attempt Telemarketing

RICA


----------



## Kari Howie

Really Insecure Clams Arrived

CLAM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can love all men.




LUST


----------



## IrishLass

Loose underpants shift tortuously.

GPHB


----------



## MaryAlice

Giant Piranhas Have Brunch 

UNCH


----------



## IrishLass

Unthinkably, Ned cooked hamster. 

TTDI


----------



## Michele50

Tiny Toad devourers iguana

UFTF


----------



## Relle

Underepresented faculty task force.

MKJY


----------



## Michele50

My Kangaroo Juggles Yacks

ATRN


----------



## sirtim100

Armadillo Tickles Rabbit Naughtily

NAUG


----------



## Michele50

Nice Ape ushers Gorilla

RSBM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Remember some baby's mother. (My Mom turns 100 on the 9th)

BABY


----------



## Michele50

Buttery albatross baked, yummmmm (never ate it)

YNGF


----------



## IrishLass

Yanni never goes fishing.

HAOW


----------



## Michele50

Hammers always open windows

QWRP


----------



## sirtim100

Querolously, William Reads Plato

PLAT


----------



## Relle

Please leave at three.

THRE


----------



## lsg

They Harvest Rice Everywhere

THEY


----------



## MaryAlice

Three Hamsters Eating Yams

YAMS


----------



## Michele50

Yams are mushy, squishy

UPGW


----------



## IrishLass

Uncomfortable pants generate wiggles.

SFSM


----------



## sirtim100

Sensual Frogs Sing Mellifluously

MELL


----------



## Michele50

Most eels live long (150 years)

ZPSS


----------



## lsg

Zesty People Sell Soap

SOAP


----------



## MaryAlice

Silly Old Apes Parade

APES


----------



## PattyB

All puppies eat steak

DOGS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

[URL='http://@PattyB']PattyB[/URL] said:


> All puppies eat steak     DOGS


Oh! @PattyB, sorry darlin' but you skipped sirtim.   DQ'd. Be sure to check the Page # before posting to avoid that. 
ETA: You can avoid a double post by using the "Edit" button to Delete the second post. You have 24 hours to do that.

sirtim wrote: MELL

May everyone laugh loudly.

AUGH


----------



## Lefty

An ugly gargoyle head

TGIW


----------



## sirtim100

Tinkerbelle's Gunbelt Is White

TINK


----------



## Relle

Those in Norway knit.

KNIT


----------



## Michele50

Knitting never is tiring 

BNEB



Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh! @PattyB, sorry darlin' but you skipped sirtim.   DQ'd. Be sure to check the Page # before posting to avoid that.
> ETA: You can avoid a double post by using the "Edit" button to Delete the second post. You have 24 hours to do that.
> 
> sirtim wrote: MELL
> 
> May everyone laugh loudly.
> 
> AUGH


@Zany_in_CO I'm confused; I got sirtim's 'MELL' with "Most eels live long (150 years)" and then put ZPSS
then Mary Alice put "Zesty People Sell Soap" and she put SOAP and with that
PattyB put "All puppies eat steak" and DOGS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Michele50 said:


> @Zany_in_CO I'm confused; I got sirtim's 'MELL' with "Most eels live long (150 years)" and then put ZPSS
> then Mary Alice put "Zesty People Sell Soap" and she put SOAP and with that
> PattyB put "All puppies eat steak" and DOGS


Weird... when I saw it, it went from MELL to All puppies. Must have messed up some how. Sorry @PattyB! 

Back to the game... BNEB

Better never eat beans. 

EANS


----------



## MaryAlice

Every Ant Nibbles Swiftly

FTLY


----------



## justjacqui

Frank travels light years

NOSE


----------



## Michele50

Never obsessing slows everything

QQWC


----------



## Relle

Queen, quickly wins cup.

RWED


----------



## lsg

Really Wild Emu Dies

DIES


----------



## MaryAlice

Deadly Insects Excrete Slime

CXRT


----------



## Michele50

Correct x-rays render truth

APOC


----------



## IrishLass

Avoid picking on crocodiles.

CHSS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can't help shining shoes.

SHOO


----------



## SequimSoaper

Singing happily operates optimistically. 

SING


----------



## Michele50

Soap: intriguing, nourishes, goodness

SWON


----------



## MaryAlice

She Walks On Needles

WALK


----------



## Michele50

Walruses always like krill

XAVE


----------



## MaryAlice

Xavier Ate Very Early

RZBI


----------



## lsg

Rare Zebra Bunch Introduced

ZEBR


----------



## IrishLass

Zebras everywhere! Better retreat!

RARA


----------



## Michele50

Rare aardvarks running abruptly 

YDED


----------



## Kari Howie

You’re Decidedly Exquisite, Daughter

LOVE


----------



## Relle

Leo often vetos eloping.

ELOP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Everyone luvs our pizza!

PIZZ


----------



## Michele50

Please increase zesty ziti

ZFIW


----------



## Relle

Zebra's fly in wind. 

FLYK


----------



## sirtim100

Fragrant Leticia Yawns Knowingly

KNOW


----------



## MaryAlice

Kookaburras Never Out Wombats

WOMB


----------



## lsg

Wilma Once Made Butter

ONCE


----------



## Kari Howie

Ole Composes Nautical Elegies 

SHIP


----------



## IrishLass

Stop hoarding Iris's paperclips!

CLIP


----------



## Michele50

Clapping loudly isn't prohibited

RUNS


----------



## Relle

Run under Neil's Subaroo.

LOIE


----------



## Michele50

Lucy oiled Ingrid‘s ear ( why she did such a thing we’ll never know)

VPPP


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Peter's pits perspire!

HNAP


----------



## Michele50

Help, nurture all people

LOVE


----------



## MaryAlice

Linguists Only Vocalize Early

VOCA


----------



## IrishLass

Vain Ophelia craves attention.

ACOA


----------



## lsg

A Code Offers Access

CODE


----------



## IrishLass

Cleaning oven demands exertion.

INEO


----------



## Michele50

Indeed, nice essential oils

WHAT


----------



## MaryAlice

Walking Hills Aches Thighs

HILL


----------



## lsg

How Is Little Lucy?

TBIC


----------



## IrishLass

The babe is cheerful!

BABE


----------



## sirtim100

Big Al's Bomb Explodes

EXPLO


----------



## servin

Elves X-ray Paul's Leg

IJAC


----------



## SequimSoaper

I just adore cookies!

JUST


----------



## justjacqui

Jenny usually spoke truthfully

RECO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Relish eating chocolate Oreos

OREO


----------



## Relle

Only rich eat oreos.

DOGG


----------



## MaryAlice

Dishing Out Green Glop

GLOP


----------



## lsg

Grown Ladies Often Pause

BISA


----------



## Lefty

Bacon Is So Awesome

JGEI


----------



## justjacqui

Just get everything in!

FEIR


----------



## MaryAlice

For Each Inversion Revert

VERS


----------



## sirtim100

Verminous Engelbert Reaches Skyward

SKYW


----------



## Michele50

Skewer killed yucky worm

BORF


----------



## Relle

Bores only run free.

JHRS


----------



## Michele50

Juggling horses? Right stupid!!

SLAW


----------



## lsg

Some Laws Are Wasted

SOME


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Relle said:


> Bores only run free.


Did you mean "Bores"  or "Boars"? Hahaha

SOME

Sow oats my eye!

ICKY


----------



## Kosmerta

I Couldn't Knit Yesterday

SCFT


----------



## Michele50

Scientific confusion forfeits testing

QIVD


----------



## MaryAlice

Questioners Invite Vital Discussion

VITE


----------



## lsg

Various Identify Thefts Exposed

IMCT


----------



## Relle

I might crochet tonight.

CROC


----------



## Michele50

Chocolatley  roaches offer crunch      (but I'd never eat them)

BUGS


----------



## lsg

But, Ugly Gnats Stink!

UGLY


----------



## MaryAlice

Usually Gerbils Like Yams

BILS


----------



## Kari Howie

Beauty In Lord’s Supper

LOAF


----------



## SequimSoaper

Laughing only adds fun!

HAHA


----------



## Lefty

Heavy Arms Have Aches

OUCH


----------



## justjacqui

Otters Usually Clap Hands

MISO


----------



## Relle

My icing smells off.

IKLO


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Intelligent kangaroos love oxymorons

KDIC


----------



## IrishLass

Katydids display ingenious camouflage.

HIDE


----------



## sirtim100

Harmonious insects drone endlessly 

DRON


----------



## SoaperForLife

Dragon ran over nerd

BISK


----------



## lsg

Bess Is Still Kicking

Stil


----------



## Lefty

Socks That I Lost

SOCK


----------



## Relle

Should only crochet Kangaroos.

TESA


----------



## Kari Howie

That’s Especially Sassy, Annie!

SASS


----------



## Lefty

Sugar and Spice Snacks

YUMM


----------



## Kari Howie

You Underestimate Me, Missy.


----------



## IrishLass

Kari Howie said:


> You Underestimate Me, Missy.


 You forgot to leave the next four letters.


----------



## Kari Howie

OOPS!


----------



## Megan

Only Otters Polish Seashells

HAMP


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Always Makes Pancakes

PANC


----------



## Michele50

Panic! Ants now crawling!

KRAL


----------



## lsg

Karate Really Alters Looks

RICS


----------



## MaryAlice

Righteous Indignation Costs Seriously

DIGN


----------



## Lefty

Don't Ignore Good Nutrition

CAKE


----------



## justjacqui

Carol always knows everything!

MODB


----------



## MaryAlice

Muddy Offspring Didn't Bathe

BATH


----------



## Kari Howie

Bombastic Ants Told Her

BOMB


----------



## IrishLass

Bears outnumber man barbecuing.

FLEE


----------



## Lefty

Friends Love Every Embrace

HUGS


----------



## Relle

Happy, using Gina's soap.

USIN


----------



## IrishLass

Using soap is nirvana.

WASH


----------



## Kari Howie

Waken All Saints, Heavens!

RISE


----------



## MaryAlice

Rinse It. Suds Everywhere!

BUBS


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Buying up Brambleberry's supplies

SUPP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Soap usually pleases parents.

BLUE


----------



## Kosmerta

Butter left unsealed expires
NAME


----------



## Relle

No animal makes eclairs.

CLAI


----------



## lsg

Can Little Affairs Intrigue?

IBAS


----------



## MaryAlice

Cunning Lips Ask Innocently

CENT

Oopps doubled up on CLAI

I Baste and Sew

BAST


----------



## Zany_in_CO

[URL='http://@MaryAlice']MaryAlice[/URL] said:


> Oopps doubled up on CLAI


*@MaryAlice* There's an "Edit" button at the bottom to use when you do that. Click it. Erase your text. Type a new response.    It's only good for 24 hours though.

Better arrange soap tastefully.

CORN


----------



## MaryAlice

Curtains Opened Reveal Nature

NATU


----------



## IrishLass

Naughty Arthur teases Ursula.

STMA


----------



## Lefty

Soaping Takes Much Attention

MEQP


----------



## justjacqui

Move Everything Quickly Please

LEAR


----------



## lsg

Lester's Ears Are Ringing

EARS


----------



## melinda48

Early Americans Ran Silently

PSIG


----------



## MaryAlice

Please See Inserted Guarantee.

SERT


----------



## IrishLass

Seriously, Ethelbert- Reginald's tipsy!

GROG


----------



## melinda48

Giants Ran Over  Georgia

FUFD


----------



## justjacqui

Frank utters Fabulous Darling

VALD


----------



## lsg

Virtuous Adults Like Domesticity

LIKE


----------



## melinda48

Laura Licked Kevin’s Ear

TCNE


----------



## Kari Howie

Take Command, Not Evasion!

️ STAR


----------



## sirtim100

Savage Tinkerbelle Assaults Rabbit (bad day in Wonderland)

RABB


----------



## MaryAlice

Relaxing Allows Back Bends

BENS


----------



## Kari Howie

Begone Evil Nay Sayer!


----------



## Michele50

Kari Howie said:


> Begone Evil Nay Sayer!


Oooops, you forgot your 4 letters


----------



## melinda48

Benjamin Educates New Skaters
BRNM


----------



## justjacqui

Brad reads news magazine

MEDL


----------



## Michele50

Many evil devilish lies

EVIL


----------



## MaryAlice

Each Vine Is Liana

LIAN


----------



## Kari Howie

Lovely Indigo, Ah Nasturtium!

WEED


----------



## melinda48

Wisteria Entices Everyone Daily

SUDT


----------



## Michele50

Sisters unite during troubles 

LOVE


----------



## IrishLass

Loudmouth oaf violates etiquette.

SWBI


----------



## Michele50

Sandwiches will be incredible

HAMS


----------



## lsg

Haley Always Makes Soup

SOUP


----------



## Michele50

Sometimes optimistic, usually pessimistic

ZIPS


----------



## MaryAlice

Zesty Italian Potato Skins

TATO


----------



## Michele50

Trapeze artists tiptoed over

TOES


----------



## MaryAlice

Tragic Operas Evoke Sobs

SOBS


----------



## lsg

Scabby, Odoriferous Bums Smell

SMEL


----------



## sirtim100

Smarmy Mole Enviously Laughs

LAUG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Likeable artist uses gunpowder.
_https://www.galeriemagazine.com/snapshot-cai-guo-qiang/_

USES


----------



## sirtim100

Underfed Selene Eats Sandwiches

SAND

(@Zany_in_CO, have you seen the YouTube videos on Qiang's work? They are tremendous. There's a long one on his flying ladder, which is so beautiful it makes you shiver).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Just watched it! Incredible! Brilliant!


----------



## Relle

Steve and Nadia Dance

MKOP


----------



## MaryAlice

Mistletoe Kissing Operates Perfectly

KISS


----------



## lsg

Kind Interns Secure Secrets

KIND


----------



## Lefty

Vulcans All Love Dogs (who knew!)

PUPP


----------



## Michele50

Kindness inevitably nullifies depression (well, many times it can)  OOOps @Lefty beat me to it....no delete so disregard


Please use paper plates

PLEZ


----------



## Lefty

(That's ok, I totally missed and replied to an old one!)
People Like Easy Zippers

EASE


----------



## IrishLass

Erasers are satisfactorily efficient.

BLOT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Be lazy on Thursday. 

LAZY


----------



## Relle

Let all zebra's yell.

MJHY


----------



## Michele50

Majestic, jolly, hymnal yodeling

ZJHA


----------



## IrishLass

Zucchini just horrifies Arthur!

GAFM


----------



## justjacqui

Gerald Always Finds Money!

MANI


----------



## Michele50

Many awaited Nancy's instructions

VTYE


----------



## lsg

Vintage Typewriter Yet Excellent

YETS


----------



## IrishLass

Yacking Emily talks steadfastly.

YADA


----------



## MaryAlice

Yours Are Decidedly Attractive

EDLY


----------



## SequimSoaper

Every dessert looks yummy!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

YOO HOO @SequimSoaper You forgot to leave 4 letters. Oopsie. 

TKIG


----------



## Relle

To Keep it going

SDGF


----------



## Kari Howie

Same Dad Gum Fools

FOOL


----------



## lsg

Following Old Outlaws Ludicrous

LAWS


----------



## MaryAlice

Leaves Always Wither Seasonally

EAVE


----------



## justjacqui

Emma arrived very early

NATD


----------



## IrishLass

Never annoy touchy dogs.

BITE


----------



## Michele50

Become involved, tackle efficiency

WORK


----------



## lsg

Work Often Requires Knowledge

TRIC


----------



## MaryAlice

To Reach Inner Contentment

TENT


----------



## SequimSoaper

Taming elephants needs tenacity.

TAME


----------



## SequimSoaper

Zany_in_CO said:


> YOO HOO @SequimSoaper You forgot to leave 4 letters. Oopsie.
> 
> TKIG



Oops! I'm sorry! Thanks for getting the game going again!


----------



## IrishLass

Try another meatball, Emily!

NTIF


----------



## justjacqui

No Thanks I'm Full.

DABT


----------



## Michele50

Dastardly alpha bunny torments

BULY


----------



## sirtim100

Belligerently Ugly Lapdog Yaps

YAPS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Yo! Anyone play saxophone?

PLAY


----------



## Michele50

Peregrinating lions always yawn 

YAWN


----------



## MaryAlice

Yips Are Wincing Notes

WINK


----------



## Kosmerta

Will Incorporate Natural Kaolin.

CLAY


----------



## IrishLass

Caroling ladies attempt yodeling.

SING


----------



## Zany_in_CO

So, I never go.

ARIA


----------



## Michele50

Angry ridicule is aggressive

KIND


----------



## sirtim100

Kangaroo Insolently Nibbles Dandelions

DAND


----------



## MaryAlice

Dangling Arachnids Nervously Dance

NIDS


----------



## lsg

Never Incite Deadly Snake

HLAR


----------



## Michele50

Happily layering and rebatching

SOAP


----------



## Hawksquill

Saponifying oils and pouring

BOOK


----------



## Michele50

Boisterous, over obnoxious kid

LOUD


----------



## Relle

Look, over, under, down.

DOWN


----------



## Michele50

Defended openly, won naturally

BEAT


----------



## MaryAlice

Beautiful Egrets Attract Tourists

GRET


----------



## Hawksquill

Geese Ruin Everything Too

SAIL


----------



## Michele50

Seagull attacks, injuring lady

HURT

(lol, birds are on the warpath)


----------



## lsg

Huge Urchins Rarely Travel

HUGE


----------



## melinda48

Hungry Giants Gorge Excitedly

MFIC


----------



## Michele50

Monkey families infamously chatter

VBEF


----------



## Kari Howie

Very Beautiful Etched Figures

BEAU


----------



## MaryAlice

Beetles Eat Anything Up

TING


----------



## lsg

Toads, Interestingly, Never Gag

GAGE


----------



## sirtim100

Gannets Always Gag Excessively

ALWA


----------



## Michele50

Alligators lovingly wave, always (then you go over for a visit and they eat ya)

EATS


----------



## justjacqui

Emma adores Taylor Swift

CARD


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Carrie admires Richard Dreyfuss

FUSS


----------



## MaryAlice

For Unsung Songs, Sing!

SING


----------



## Kari Howie

She Inhaled N2O (Nitrous oxide—see how I made that one word) Gas

HYMN


----------



## lsg

Hey, You Make Noodles?

MAKE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Many Americans keep eating.

KEEP


----------



## Michele50

Kari Howie said:


> She Inhaled N2O (Nitrous oxide—see how I made that one word) Gas
> 
> HYMN


She Inhaled "Much" (for the 'M') N2O

Keen eyesight, exceptional perception 

SEES


----------



## IrishLass

Susie eats eels squeamishly.

DFMT


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Don't forget my taco!

DONT


----------



## lsg

Diseases Often Need Treatment

OFTE


----------



## MaryAlice

Oh! Festive Tree Embellish-ed
(sung to O, Christmas Tree)

FEST


----------



## Kari Howie

Michele50 said:


> She Inhaled "Much" (for the 'M') N2O
> 
> Keen eyesight, exceptional perception
> 
> SEES


Huh? What M? I was doing SING.


----------



## Michele50

Kari Howie said:


> Huh? What M? I was doing SING.


 I sent you a PM. I think sometimes I'm a bit dyslexic; that would explain issues I had when I was young and in school, as well as current problems/issues.


----------



## Michele50

Friendships Establish Strong Ties

BIND


----------



## justjacqui

Brian Ignores Nasty Dads

DAFE


----------



## Michele50

Desperately awaiting future engagement 

MYDT


----------



## SYT

Miss Yesnia Dried Tomatoes.       SNDY


----------



## lsg

Some Newts Died Yesterday.

NEWT


----------



## IrishLass

Nasty Edwin wickedly taunts.

MONM


----------



## MaryAlice

Meany Owen Nyah-nyahed Missy

NYAH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Not you again! Haha

HAHA


----------



## IrishLass

Ha! Aha! Hehe, ahem!

GOOF


----------



## MaryAlice

Garlands On Our Fence

LAND


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lovely annuals need daylight.

NEED


----------



## MaryAlice

Nymphs Ephemerally Easily Dance

NYMP


----------



## SYT

Not Your Mom's Pirouette!  FLOP


----------



## lsg

Few Leaped On Purpose.

LEAP


----------



## MaryAlice

Leave Everything Alone Please

EAVE


----------



## SYT

Every Afternoon Vera Eats.     SUPS


----------



## lsg

Serious Users, Please Stop!

STOP


----------



## MaryAlice

So, Thursday Open Presents!
(We're doing Christmas on Boxing Day)

DSWT


----------



## IrishLass

MaryAlice said:


> So, Thursday Open Presents!
> (We're doing Christmas on Boxing Day)



 Oops, you forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person!   Fixed


----------



## Relle

Do sit with trees.

RFED


----------



## justjacqui

Ruth Fried Eggs Daily

TDAS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Tahitian dancers always shake.

HIPS


----------



## IrishLass

Hooligans interrupt private shindig.

YOBS


----------



## sirtim100

Young Ostriches Bicker Savagely

PECK


----------



## Michele50

IrishLass said:


> Hooligans interrupt private shindig.
> 
> YOBS


You just took me down memory lane with the word hooligans.....my grandma's word for mischief-makers and all-around bad guys like the gangs in NJ where I grew up. She raised me from 18 months (after my mom died) to 13; she was the 1st mom I have memories of so thanks for that dear walk.


----------



## MaryAlice

IrishLass said:


> Oops, you forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person!   Fixed



Sorry about that. Must have been in a hurry to wrap presents or something!

Please Eat Candy Kisses

CAND


----------



## lsg

Can A Nerd Drive?

NERD


----------



## Relle

Neil easily rides daily.

RIDE


----------



## IrishLass

Reading in dark.......eyestrain.

ISME


----------



## Michele50

Ice, seemingly melting everywhere

MELT


----------



## MaryAlice

My Eating Leftovers Thighs

HIGH


----------



## lsg

Heating Is Getting Higher

HEAT


----------



## Kosmerta

Hobbits Enjoy Apple Toddy

GBJO


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Great big juicy orange.

ORGE


----------



## Relle

Only Rachael gets eggs.

NMJU


----------



## sirtim100

Nasty Max Jokes Unpleasantly

UNPL


----------



## Millie

Uncommonly nice people lose

BUGS


----------



## lsg

Because Ugly Gnomes Steal
RIHT


----------



## MaryAlice

Ring In High Times

TIME


----------



## Kari Howie

This Is Maggie’s Eggplant

VINE


----------



## IrishLass

Verily, Imogenia, Nigel's exasperating!

ICJS


----------



## justjacqui

Icy Cold Juice! Superb!

SUPE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Some unusual people exaggerate. 

SOME


----------



## IrishLass

Somewhere, ostriches mate..... evidently.

BWDT


----------



## Millie

Bravely, we do this

VELY


----------



## MaryAlice

Vain Englishman Likes Yesses

LISH


----------



## Michele50

Lovingly I support hubby

LOVE


----------



## sirtim100

MaryAlice said:


> Vain Englishman Likes Yesses
> 
> LISH


 
I do, I do...

(Sorry, couldn't resist that)

Love Overcomes Vile Existence

ENCE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Every night comes eventually.

SNOR


----------



## Kari Howie

Spot Nuzzled Oscar Repeatedly

DOGS


----------



## MaryAlice

Dogs! Our Greatest Supporters!

PORT


----------



## lsg

Proclaim Our Real Truth

REAL


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ready everyone? All laugh!

HOOT


----------



## MaryAlice

Have One Only Today

ODAY


----------



## Kari Howie

Our Daffodils Are Yellow

ZAXT


----------



## Relle

Zinnia's and Xylobium thriving.

MJHN


----------



## MaryAlice

Merry Jiving Happy Nonsense

JIVE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Jolly invitation - Visit elderly.

MAMA


----------



## lsg

Many Animated Mammals Amaze

MANY


----------



## Kari Howie

Many Alpiners Never Yodel

YURT


----------



## CA.Kim

Mercy And Grace Abound
MAGA


----------



## MaryAlice

Youngsters Unwrapped Real Treasures

REAL


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Real entertainment after lunch

SOGO


----------



## Relle

So, only guys Oztag.

KYTR


----------



## Hawksquill

Kicking your tired rear

VALE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

View: A leaping elephant. 

VIEW


----------



## lsg

Various Irons Extremely Weighty

IRON


----------



## MaryAlice

I Rest On Neutral

NEUT


----------



## Kari Howie

Neutrinos Elsewhere Used Tomographically

NOVA


----------



## Hawksquill

Never Open Valves Asymmetrically 

BALM


----------



## CA.Kim

Naughty Ostrich Very Aggresive
VERY


----------



## IrishLass

Vanishing eggs reappeared yonder.

IWLM


----------



## lsg

I Will Leave Momentarily

Will


----------



## melinda48

Wendy Is Leaving Later.
CMLY


----------



## MaryAlice

Colour My Luggage Yellow

LUGG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Luggage under guard, gratefully.

NDER


----------



## CA.Kim

Never Dig Earth Rocks
OCKS


----------



## lsg

Only Caring Kansans Sing

SING


----------



## MaryAlice

Slurping Is Not Gracious

LURP


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Lose ugly rump pronto! 
(*ETA*: Present company excepted, of course. )

RUMP


----------



## Hawksquill

Rarely Under Much Pressure (ha! I wish!) 

DOLL


----------



## Relle

Do only love lollies.

MJTE


----------



## MaryAlice

Must Judge That "Excellent"

CELL


----------



## lsg

Call Every Lucky Lender

LUCK


----------



## IrishLass

Look up!!! Colorful kites!!!

GFAK


----------



## AliOop

Go find another kangaroo!

WNRU


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Why not run uninhibted?

NHIB


----------



## AliOop

Not hardly, impudent boy!

ABCD


----------



## lsg

Any Berry Can Dye

PCTD


----------



## MaryAlice

Please Close The Door

DOOR


----------



## CA.Kim

Don't Oxen Oscillate Rapidly?
IKED


----------



## AliOop

I know elephants do.

ELEP


----------



## MaryAlice

Every Leaping Elephant Pounds

PHNT


----------



## AliOop

Perspective helps neutralize tantrums.

RUMS


----------



## IrishLass

Relaxing under maple's shade.

SOAH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Shy ostrich always hides.

SHYO


----------



## AliOop

Say Hello, young ostrich!

XYZQ


----------



## MaryAlice

Xavier Yells, "Zebras Queenie!"

VIER


----------



## lsg

Voices In Every Range

RANG


----------



## CA.Kim

Royal Alarm Nitroglycerin Gang
GANG


----------



## MaryAlice

Green Algae Nicely Grows

ALGA


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Able lads garner appreciation.

LADS


----------



## sirtim100

Lackadaisical Alice Darns Socks

SOCK


----------



## Relle

Susan only can kick.

SHIF


----------



## lsg

She Hits IF Frightened

HITS


----------



## MaryAlice

He Influenced The Sale

SALE


----------



## AliOop

Sorry about last evening...

ORRY


----------



## IrishLass

Oh rats! Rudolph's yodeling!

LOUD


----------



## AliOop

Look out, Under Dog!

UNDE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

undulating nasal drip escapes.

DRIP


----------



## sirtim100

Duplicitous Rabbit Inauthentically Preaches

PREA


----------



## lsg

Pride Reaches Every Adult

ADUT


----------



## MaryAlice

Andy Doesn't Understand That

SNTU


----------



## Michele50

Sneaky nutcracker traps unicorn

NUTS


----------



## SYT

Natalie undercooked tomato sauce.      

RUNY


----------



## MaryAlice

Really Ursula. Not Yet.

SULA


----------



## IrishLass

Shazaam! Ursula looks amazing!

FINE


----------



## SYT

Fits In Nearly Everything!    

WISH


----------



## Michele50

Wobbling inside ship's hull

ZRES


----------



## justjacqui

Zebras rarely eat soup

MTIN


----------



## Relle

My terrapin imitates newts.

NEWT


----------



## MaryAlice

Never Eat With Tongs

TONG


----------



## Zany_in_CO

To opine necessitates genius.

OPIN


----------



## Phisch

That’s onerous, nasty garbage!

HMUA


----------



## Kari Howie

Hmmmmm:
Oliver Picked Indigo Nasturtiums
                          or
Her Majesty Uplifts Audiences
Got it!

QELC


----------



## IrishLass

Quicker, Elsie (lazy cow)!

MILK


----------



## Relle

My iguana loves kittens.

GHXE


----------



## justjacqui

Grandma has xylophones everywhere

RAND


----------



## Relle

Richard and Nadine Dance. 

JTRN


----------



## MaryAlice

Just Turn Right Now!

TNTN


----------



## Michele50

Turning now. TURNING NOW!!!!

APPP


----------



## Kari Howie

Appaloosa Ponies Prance Proudly!

HOOF


----------



## lsg

Have Other Offenders Flown?

FLOW


----------



## Relle

Flowers, larkspur, orchids, wattle.

ORCH


----------



## AliOop

Orchids really can hurt!

HURT


----------



## MaryAlice

Her Unexpected Request Teased

RDTE


----------



## Relle

Ride daily, team exercise.

RIDE


----------



## Michele50

Ridiculously inflated. Do Examine!!

FAKE


----------



## lsg

Find Any Kiddie Exits?

EXIT


----------



## MaryAlice

Every Xman Is Titanic
(So hard to find an "X" word. Hope this counts)

ANIC


----------



## IrishLass

Ants nearly incapacitate cat.

BITE


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Blatant ingenuity takes effort.

FORT


----------



## Relle

Felines only run terrorized.

NMJY


----------



## Michele50

Naughty Mouse Juggles Yack

YACK


----------



## lsg

Yaks Always Can Kick

KICK


----------



## MaryAlice

Knees Impart Can-can Kicks

IMPS


----------



## justjacqui

Immediately Mary Picked Simon

SIME


----------



## Relle

Simon immediately messaged Edith.

IMMH


----------



## sirtim100

Indigent Mouse Mugs Hen

MUGS


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Man unleashes grin surreptitiously.

GRIN


----------



## Relle

Gregory runs in Norway.

JKUN


----------



## MaryAlice

Jump Kick Unhinges Neck

NECK


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Never eat cold kielbasa. 

COLD


----------



## Relle

Can Olive live dangerously?

PEWP


----------



## lsg

Paint Each Wrinkle Patiently

EACH


----------



## melinda48

Emily And Charlie Hugged

OSSD


----------



## MaryAlice

Opera Soloists Sing Dying

ASGD


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Alphabet Soup Good Day


----------



## Relle

To keep this thread moving -

NJIU


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Pepsi Girl said:


> Alphabet Soup Good Day


You forgot to leave a new 4-letter word. 

New Jersey is unique.

NEWJ


----------



## Relle

No elephants wear jumpers.

DCAB


----------



## lsg

Do Cats Always Bite?

CATS


----------



## MaryAlice

Could Auntie Try Soaping?

DEYG


----------



## justjacqui

Did Emma Yell Go?

CUSD


----------



## FreeBird

Clowns used star dust

DRLE


----------



## lsg

Drink Real Lemonade Easily

ICTM


----------



## MaryAlice

Isn't Cashew Toffee Mystical?

TWEL

(technically "isn't" is two words but oh well....)


----------



## Kari Howie

Traveler Whinnied Ever Lovingly

RLEE


----------



## MaryAlice

Really, Louise! Eat Elegantly.

YETY


----------



## Kari Howie

Your Equine Thanks You.

FEED


----------



## IrishLass

"Fiddledeedee!", Edna exclaimed dramatically.

TPGO


----------



## FreeBird

True potheads go online.

MZRK


----------



## MaryAlice

My Zoo Rents Kangaroos

YOSS


----------



## lsg

You Only Sell Samples?

SELL


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Super Elegant Lacey Labels
LACE


----------



## justjacqui

Lions Always Chase Elephants

RINF


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Running in New Frontier
Thre


----------



## Kari Howie

There He Runs Endlessly 

THOU


----------



## MaryAlice

Take Howie Out Unleashed

EETD


----------



## lsg

Easily Eaten Treats Denied

BFIH


----------



## IrishLass

Before friending, investigate him!

HMBE


----------



## MaryAlice

Hummers Mumble Bumble Endlessly

BUMB


----------



## IrishLass

Bulging udders milk bountifully!

GOAT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Go ahead eat toads
CALF


----------



## AliOop

Cumbersome aunties love food. 

FOOD


----------



## MaryAlice

Fixed Our Other Door

XUHO


----------



## Kari Howie

Xenophon Understood Horses’ Oddities

RIDE


----------



## Relle

Ride idly, doing exercise.

DOIN


----------



## FreeBird

Dang! Otis is narked!

Eta  - 
  GTBY


----------



## MaryAlice

Good To Be Young

DOEG


----------



## lsg

Donald Only Eats Gravy.

ONLY


----------



## IrishLass

'Oh no!', Lucinda yelped.

CYEE


----------



## Relle

Carol yells effortlessly everytime.

BHJK


----------



## AliOop

..but Harold just kicks.

KICK


----------



## MaryAlice

Knock It Clear, Katie!

NTLA


----------



## lsg

Not That Lace, Alice!

THAT


----------



## Sue Fliss

Those hats are tiny!

TINY


----------



## Sue Fliss

MaryAlice said:


> Knock It Clear, Katie!
> 
> NTLA


Huh?  I thought it had to be the first letter of each word?


----------



## Kari Howie

Sue Fliss said:


> Huh?  I thought it had to be the first letter of each word?


It is. She did


----------



## Kari Howie

TINY:  Titanium Idiots Never Yield

TOTO


----------



## Sue Fliss

Kari Howie said:


> It is. She did


Oh, I'm sorry!  My apologies!  I was looking at the wrong letters.  Sorry!


----------



## Kari Howie

Sue Fliss said:


> Oh, I'm sorry!  My apologies!  I was looking at the wrong letters.  Sorry!


No need to apologize, Sue. I’ve gotten mixed up a time or two myself.


----------



## landj

Tom offered to officiate.

Forgot to add   YOYO


----------



## Sue Fliss

YOYO: You're Out! You're Out!

SNOW


----------



## PieBorg

See?  No One Wins.

BYTN


----------



## AliOop

Bumbling yaks tumble nearby

YAKS


----------



## Relle

Yellow Ardvarks kick sometimes.

AEIO


----------



## MaryAlice

Alright Everyone! It's Ours!

LVTU


----------



## FreeBird

Love values the underdogs.

HCWP


----------



## Kari Howie

Hildegard, Courageous Warrior Princess 

KING


----------



## lsg

Kind Intentions Never Grudged

IHTR


----------



## MaryAlice

I Have To Rest

ATOR


----------



## IrishLass

Another talking ostrich!? Ridiculous! 

TUOD


----------



## AliOop

Thaddeus understood Oscar's dilemma.

STOO


----------



## justjacqui

Susie Tries Olive Oil

CHER


----------



## AliOop

Crikey! Her elephant ran!

BONO


----------



## landj

Buy Only New Oranges

TABA


----------



## FreeBird

Tomatillas are bad a$$.

FRLS


----------



## lsg

Fred Really Likes Snails

CTAT


----------



## MaryAlice

Cried Torrents At Theater

DSTR


----------



## AliOop

Deidre shouted, "Tallulah, run!!!"

HRUN


----------



## IrishLass

Henry ran until nauseous. 

BHGA


----------



## Kari Howie

But He Got Away!

HOME


----------



## AliOop

Henrietta ogled Melvin's ears.

EARS


----------



## lsg

Eat A Real Snack!

ICTD


----------



## MaryAlice

I Could Try Dates

LDYS


----------



## justjacqui

Lisa denies your story.

VALR


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Victory along long road
HOFD


----------



## Relle

Harold often feeds dingoes.

KJTR


----------



## lsg

Kansas Jayhawks Team Rebound

TEAM


----------



## landj

Tabasco Eaters Always Moan

RAVN


----------



## AliOop

Reality always veers north.

VEER


----------



## PieBorg

Very Entertaining, Exacting Revenge
(True dat, though I don't recommend it!)

RAIN


----------



## IrishLass

Run away! Irritating neighbor!

QHUB


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Quiet husband under bed
HUSB


----------



## landj

Happy Unicorn Singing Ballads

GLOB


----------



## Lauren C

Go Light Our Beacon

MRSD


----------



## AliOop

My reality seems delightful!

SEEM


----------



## lsg

See Every Eventuality Meaningful

ISTB


----------



## MaryAlice

It Sure Tastes Bitter!

TESR


----------



## Kari Howie

The Evangelists Sing Rapturously

LORD


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Love on Resurrection Day
CROS


----------



## MaryAlice

Consume Red Ones Slowly
(as in Smarties)

EDSY


----------



## landj

Evelyn Directed Six Yachts

IDRW


----------



## MaryAlice

I Don't Rite Well

DTEL


----------



## IrishLass

Don't tell _everyone_, Lucy!

KIAS


----------



## sirtim100

Kangaroo Ingests Apple Sensuously

SENS


----------



## Lefty

Should Everyone Narrate Stories?

MVWP


----------



## lsg

Many Vary Washing Process

VARY


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Very angry rooster yesterday
VERY


----------



## justjacqui

Vivacious Energetic Running Youth

GRET


----------



## IrishLass

Gosh! Rowena embroiders, too?!

WCSD


----------



## AliOop

Whatever Carlotta says - do!

SAYS


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sorry about your shoe
DSOS


----------



## lsg

Does Soap Often Saturate?

ILMP


----------



## MaryAlice

Irene Likes Modern Paisley

ESNY


----------



## IrishLass

Emphatically, Susie never yodels.

SCSA


----------



## MaryAlice

Silly Cats Slink About

YSKT


----------



## lsg

Yes, Some Kittens Talk

TALK


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Teddy always loved kettlecorn 
TEDD


----------



## Relle

Try eating Danish daily.

EATD


----------



## MaryAlice

Every Aardvark Treads Delicately

RRDL


----------



## IrishLass

Ravenous rabbit devours lettuce.

ATCT


----------



## Kari Howie

Adenine Thymine Cytosine Transfer

mRNA


----------



## Katy Brown

Mammoths Ran Near Antarctica

PLEN


----------



## Relle

Please let echidnas nest.

NEDT


----------



## Kari Howie

Nest, Echidnas—Darling Tachyglossidae!

ANTS


----------



## MaryAlice

And, No Thanks Sister

DOSR


----------



## Relle

Does Olive sell roses ?

ROSE


----------



## lsg

Really Only Seller involved.

ONLY


----------



## AliOop

Orville never learned young.

YOUN


----------



## MaryAlice

Youth Offers Untold Nuances

HSDC


----------



## Kari Howie

Horse Soars Delightful Capriole

AIRS


----------



## IrishLass

Aria instills resounding silence.

YHPD


----------



## justjacqui

Yvonne has pies delivered

FROL


----------



## Relle

Frogs roll on lawns.

NMJY


----------



## justjacqui

No music just yodeling

BIAR


----------



## Katy Brown

Bears In Aristocratic Regalia

PEDC


----------



## lsg

Place Every Dot Consecutively 

PLAC


----------



## IrishLass

Playing loudly attracts cops.

SOFT


----------



## MaryAlice

So Often Feeling Thankful

FTGH


----------



## justjacqui

Feeling Tired, Going Home.

SWYE


----------



## MaryAlice

Spinning White Yarn Easily

NASL


----------



## IrishLass

Never antagonize starving lions.

TEYA


----------



## justjacqui

Tea eases your ailments

IMCD


----------



## Relle

I might cann daicon.

BHGF


----------



## MaryAlice

Ballerinas Have Great Form

SVEM


----------



## AliOop

She voted every Monday.

MOND


----------



## Pepsi Girl

More onion needed daily
BSWE


----------



## AliOop

Bet she will explode!

EXPL


----------



## lsg

Every Xenotransplant Place Left
ISRT


----------



## MaryAlice

I Should Really Try
(to make some soap)

ULHP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ursula loves Henry’s Plants
KHTR


----------



## IrishLass

Kippers, haggis, tripe.....revolting!

YUCK


----------



## AliOop

You undulate coyly, Ken.

COYL


----------



## Relle

Can Oscar yell loudly.

JKRQ


----------



## MaryAlice

Jesting Knowingly Requires Quintessence

WRGC


----------



## AliOop

What? Roger got clobbered?

CLOB


----------



## lsg

Create Lovely Objects Boldly

OBJE


----------



## MaryAlice

Only Baboons Jump Everywhere

HPMC


----------



## Kari Howie

Her Pony Mincingly Canters

TROT


----------



## AliOop

Tyrone roared, "Onward, team!"

TEAM


----------



## IrishLass

Tyrone eats antelope meat.

ITAG


----------



## justjacqui

Ivan tries any game.

CUIA


----------



## AliOop

Can Ursula invent anything?

URSU


----------



## MaryAlice

Unfortunate Rips Sewn Unevenly

RIPS


----------



## lsg

Rest In Peace Sign

SIGN


----------



## Relle

Surely Iris gets Nougat.

NOUG


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Naughty, old , unhappy goat
JGFR


----------



## Lauren C

Just Get For Real

HTEP


----------



## AliOop

Henrietta tried every possibility.

BILI


----------



## lsg

But, I Like It!

LIKE


----------



## MaryAlice

Little Icicles Knife Eaves

EAVE


----------



## IrishLass

Eerily, Ava vaporized ecologically [not a trace of her left to clean up]. 

ISWG


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I see white ghosts 
DRES


----------



## MaryAlice

Dangling Ruffles Embroider Skirt

BROI


----------



## Jersey Girl

Bring Roses Over Immediately 

CATH


----------



## AliOop

Caught another thief here! 

ANOT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

A nice open trailer
JUYT


----------



## AliOop

Jerome understood your threat.

DERS


----------



## lsg

Do Echidnas Really Stink?

STIN


----------



## MaryAlice

Simple Tarantellas Inspire Novices

SPIR


----------



## Kari Howie

She Performs It Rarely

PIAN


----------



## SYT

Practice Is A Necessity     

DILI


----------



## IrishLass

Diligence is likely important.

SOTA


----------



## AliOop

Stop ordering those accessories! 
(said many a soaper's spouse )

ACCE


----------



## MaryAlice

All Colors Combine Enthusiastically

ENTH


----------



## Relle

Eight numbats trailed home.

HOMK


----------



## justjacqui

Henry only measured Koalas

ONSF


----------



## AliOop

Oils now selling fast!

NOWS


----------



## Relle

Neil only washes socks.

SOCK


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sweet orange cake kindness
Cake


----------



## MaryAlice

comedians are kooky entertainers

MEDI


----------



## AliOop

Manny estimates daily intake.

TAKE


----------



## justjacqui

Tracy avoids kissing Evan

WEDA


----------



## Relle

William eats donuts alone.

ALOH


----------



## lsg

Always Leave Out Holes!

CVIP


----------



## Relle

Can virus's invade panda's ?

BHTR


----------



## Jersey Girl

Soaping Provides Inspirational Release 
KAJC


----------



## justjacqui

Kangaroos Always Jump Carefully

STAW


----------



## Relle

Jersey Girl said:


> Soaping Provides Inspirational Release
> KAJC


Please make sure you are on the same page the next set of letters was
BHTR    not        SPIR ( that was on the last page - 17 posts ago ).


----------



## lsg

See That Awesome Whale?

IRHM


----------



## IrishLass

Ivan rapturously hums musicals.

MOTN


----------



## AliOop

McGillicuddy's otters turn noisily.

NOIS


----------



## SYT

Natalie overtly instigates snooping.            

SNOP


----------



## lsg

So, No Oldies Permitted.

OLDS


----------



## MaryAlice

Old Ladies Dressing Stylishly

STYL


----------



## SYT

Showing Two Youngish Legs!!!

GAMS


----------



## Relle

Girls are mainly sweet.

SWEE


----------



## MaryAlice

Singers Warble Elaborate Endings

RBLE


----------



## lsg

Real Babies Like Escapades.

LIKE


----------



## IrishLass

Look! Incoming Klingons! Evacuate!

TREK


----------



## AliOop

Troi repels egregious Klingons.

KOOK


----------



## Kari Howie

Kraken Overcome Our Klingon


----------



## Relle

To keep the game going ……..

OLTR


----------



## Jersey Girl

Overlords Like To Rule


----------



## Relle

To keep the game going  ……    you need to put 4 letters on the next line or the game stops. So here …..

CVGT


----------



## lsg

Can Various Goats Trot?
TROT


----------



## MaryAlice

Tingling Rotator Over Taxed

ROTA


----------



## IrishLass

Rutabagas or turnips? Aaaaargh! {I always get confused between the 2}

ALNJ


----------



## AliOop

Alphonsus lingered near Jalissa.

JALI


----------



## lsg

Joe Always Looks Ill   (Sorry Joe)

LOOK


----------



## IrishLass

Listen..... orchestral owls karaoke!

HOOT


----------



## AliOop

However, owls often trill.

TRIL


----------



## Relle

The rain is loud.

LOUD


----------



## lsg

Let Our Underwear Dry.

DRYS


----------



## IrishLass

Drowsy rabbit yawns sleepily.

AYTB


----------



## justjacqui

Are you teaching boys?

GAMW


----------



## AliOop

Grandma always makes wine.

WINE


----------



## SYT

Winning Is Not Easy.                  

 EASY


----------



## MaryAlice

Each Ally Says Yes

SAYS


----------



## lsg

Save All Yaks. Seriously!

YAKS


----------



## Kari Howie

Your Aunt Kathleen Sings!

SONG


----------



## Louise Taylor

Soapy Orange's No Good!

GOOD


----------



## MaryAlice

Gone Out Open Door

ETNR


----------



## justjacqui

Everyone! Try New Recipes!

LAVE


----------



## lsg

Larva Are Vicious Entities

LARV


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Larva are rarely viewed
HYTG


----------



## MaryAlice

Happy Young Tykes Grow

TYKE


----------



## justjacqui

Thank You Kind Elephant!

DAPG


----------



## lsg

Dogs Are Pretty Great!

ICTD


----------



## MaryAlice

I Could Totally Dance!

DANC


----------



## IrishLass

Dang! Another nappy change!

BWPA


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Black White Panda Association
FRES


----------



## cedarstar

Fat Round Elephants Sing

SING


----------



## lsg

Stinging Insects Needle Gnats

GNAT


----------



## MaryAlice

Grouches Not Angry Today

ANGR


----------



## justjacqui

Anna never gets respect

WETS


----------



## lsg

We Eat Three Sweets

THRE


----------



## cedarstar

Three Horses Run Everywhere 

HOME


----------



## Relle

Has Oscar met Emily ?

FWIL


----------



## Kari Howie

Fernando Was Idly Lounging

WGAP


----------



## Relle

Wild goats are prancing.

PKJY


----------



## IrishLass

Phooey! Kissing's just yucky! (said just about every 8 year old boy)

IREB


----------



## MaryAlice

Isn't Running Ever Better? (same 8 yo boy)

SAME


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Slow animals move eventually 
MJYT


----------



## Relle

Meercats just utilize time. 
MEER


----------



## lsg

Make Every Event Real

REAL


----------



## justjacqui

Rats Eat Alison's Linguine 

OFST


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Old Farts Stand Together 
GTRD


----------



## MaryAlice

Girls Take Road Directions 

LKAN


----------



## cedarstar

Little Kids Add Numbers

cadd


----------



## Relle

Can animals do dancing.

MKJH


----------



## lsg

Most Kids Just Hop

JUST


----------



## AliOop

Jared underwent serious trepidation.

TREP


----------



## SYT

Testing resolve, Evelyn practices.

STEP


----------



## justjacqui

Susan Tastes Every Pie

MICL


----------



## AliOop

Many instincts can lie...

inst


----------



## cedarstar

I never said that

KJET


----------



## lsg

Kindly, Just Eat This!

THIS


----------



## IrishLass

Too hot! I'm sizzling!

TACO


----------



## SYT

Time Amy Considers Organizing!   
 FILE


----------



## justjacqui

Frank is learning English

JUNS


----------



## lsg

June Uses Nonsense Sounds

JUNE


----------



## AliOop

Jocelyn understood nothing, ever.

EVER


----------



## justjacqui

Emma very easily remembers

DOXR


----------



## saturdaysbath

High Unicorns Interrupt Officials


LKRM


----------



## Relle

Large kittens roam mindlessly.

AEIO


----------



## lsg

Another Elder Is Objecting

ELDE


----------



## justjacqui

Emma Left Daniel Everything

DOXR


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Daniel‘s outfit x rated
LKJH


----------



## lsg

Lucky Kangaroos Just Hop

JUST


----------



## justjacqui

John usually sings tenor

YART


----------



## MaryAlice

Yodeling Always Rasps Throat

GSST


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Girl Soprano Singer Talks 
NJUH


----------



## Mr_Clean

New Jersey Underwear Haters
AQPB


----------



## IrishLass

Arithmetic quiz perplexes Belinda.

MATH


----------



## SPowers

my aunt teaches history

JOPR


----------



## lsg

Just Order Pretty Roses!

JUST


----------



## justjacqui

Jam Usually Smells Terrific 

IMCD


----------



## IrishLass

I'm making chocolate donuts!

NRIJ


----------



## SaltyStar

Never Roll In Jam 

PNTS


----------



## justjacqui

People need terrific sushi

LAGH


----------



## Kari Howie

Let’s All Go Hopscotch

HGAL


----------



## justjacqui

Henry's Grill Amazed Luke

EMUB


----------



## AliOop

Everyone's mangled underwear bunches. 
_(riffing on @IrishLass' theme, which had me giggling)_

MANG


----------



## justjacqui

Mondays Are Never Good

ENDR


----------



## math ace

Each new dream realized

ABCD


----------



## lsg

All Beavers Cause Dams

ISTM


----------



## AliOop

I seldom touch mice.

MICE


----------



## justjacqui

Mary Idolizes Cute Emus

WEDS


----------



## AliOop

Walter exclaimed, "Dreaded spots!"

POTS


----------



## lsg

Plenty Of Tots Sing

TOTS


----------



## IrishLass

Tuna on toast- savory!

WACS


----------



## AliOop

What? Another charcoal soap?

CHAR


----------



## AliOop

Carlotta hates anchovy relish.

RELI


----------



## justjacqui

Ronald eats live insects

ADEL


----------



## SPowers

Amy's dog eats liver

KILP


----------



## AliOop

Kendall ingests large pies. 

PIES


----------



## IrishLass

Persephone ingests enchiladas sumptuously.

ASLS


----------



## AliOop

AliOop slurps liquids slowly.

MGOT


----------



## IrishLass

Marco gobbled oranges thirstily.

JNOS


----------



## justjacqui

Jacqui Never Orders Soup

IMDC


----------



## SPowers

I miss doing chores!

SPAN


----------



## AliOop

Some people always know ...

PEOP


----------



## lsg

Please Exempt Old People

OLDS


----------



## IrishLass

Orpheus loves daring stunts.

HFGB


----------



## AliOop

SPowers said:


> I miss doing chores!


(Said no one, ever). 


Harold found Geraldine beautiful.

IFUL


----------



## justjacqui

Isabelle freezes unused lemons

NEWO


----------



## AliOop

Never estimate weight (of) oils. _(Sorry, couldn't resist that one with the extra word)_

OILS


----------



## IrishLass

Oh, I love sarsaparilla!

ITMF


----------



## lsg

It Takes Many Fundamentals

MANY


----------



## AliOop

My analysis? Never yodel!

YELL


----------



## SPowers

Yes!  Elvis loved liver!

TVIN


----------



## IrishLass

Tomato vine is nimble.

GROW


----------



## AliOop

Gerard really outsmarted Walter.

WALT


----------



## justjacqui

Wendy always loved triathlons

RNSA


----------



## AliOop

Rhinos never stop attacking.
ATTA


----------



## SPowers

Always trust the abacus!


----------



## IrishLass

SPowers said:


> Always trust the abacus!


 Pssssst....you forgot to leave 4 letters.


----------



## SPowers

IrishLass said:


> Pssssst....you forgot to leave 4 letters.



LOL - It's been a busy day & I'm exhausted!  Sorry!

WLAM


----------



## Hawksquill

Wish Lambs Always Meshed

DOOR


----------



## AliOop

Don’t overlook other reasons. 

REAS


----------



## justjacqui

Rebecca Eagerly Ate Sandwiches

WARH


----------



## SPowers

Why are radishes harsh?

LOVE


----------



## AliOop

Love others very earnestly.

EARN


----------



## IrishLass

Eating arsenic rarely nourishes.

AIND


----------



## justjacqui

Anna is never dull.

RECM


----------



## AliOop

Really, Everett - call me!

CALL


----------



## lsg

Cats Are Little Lions

LION


----------



## IrishLass

Lustfully, Ilsa ogles Nutella.

ITSG


----------



## Cal43

It’s Thursday Sally Girl!

PFOS


----------



## AliOop

Prepare for obnoxious smells.

SMEL


----------



## IrishLass

Simone made everyone lasagna.

AITM


----------



## AliOop

Auggie intuitively trusted Mabel.

MABE


----------



## justjacqui

Mathew Angrily Broke Eggs

ARWN


----------



## SPowers

All rules went nowhere

TILP


----------



## Catscankim

Tasting Insane Little Pickles

IKCM


----------



## IrishLass

Irene kills cockroaches mercilessly.

UTGD


----------



## AliOop

Unconcerned, the girls danced.

NCED


----------



## SPowers

nobody can educate David!

VFOR


----------



## Linda Goldston

Vinnie froze our roast

PLRU


----------



## goat soap rulz!

partying lions ran underwater

SNEO


----------



## lsg

Snakes Never Eat Oats

OATS


----------



## AliOop

Ostriches always take sides.

SIDE


----------



## IrishLass

Sometimes, Igor dances enchantingly.

FNSM


----------



## melinda48

Sometimes Nolan Soaks Macarone

JNHP


----------



## AliOop

Jenny never hot-processes. 

PROC


----------



## IrishLass

Precisely, Reginald! Oliver's crazy! 

GOHR


----------



## justjacqui

Gerald occasionally has raspberries

FERD


----------



## melinda48

Francine Enjoys RaspberryDonuts

CMES


----------



## AliOop

Crikey! Moriah's eating sushi!

SUSH


----------



## IrishLass

Sandy underwear scratches hiney.

MRTO


----------



## melinda48

Share Unselfishly Soaping Help

WHRM


----------



## AliOop

Wanda heckled random men.

ANDO


----------



## IrishLass

Andy never dunks Oreos.

IWHC


----------



## AliOop

IrishLass, wait! Help cometh!!

COME


----------



## slspencer

Can't own my emotions 

SWAT


----------



## AliOop

Stickblending won't ameliorate thickening.

AMEL


----------



## justjacqui

Amelia memorizes every letter

LTNY


----------



## AliOop

Leaving town now... yearning....

YEAR


----------



## lsg

Yes, Every Actor Reacts.

ACTO


----------



## goat soap rulz!

Awww! Churro the otter! 

gmnf


----------



## justjacqui

Good Morning New Friend

MINT


----------



## AliOop

Maybe... I'll never tell...

TELL


----------



## justjacqui

Tom educated little Lisa

AWCK


----------



## AliOop

AliOop was clutzy, kinda.

OOPS


----------



## lsg

Often, Oliver Plans Searches

PLAN


----------



## justjacqui

Peter leaves another note

NUFA


----------



## IrishLass

Nelly underestimated FO acceleration. 

ONIS


----------



## SPowers

One nail is sufficient

BIPL


----------



## justjacqui

Betty is preaching loudly

FICE


----------



## SPowers

fishing in central europe

PROY


----------



## AliOop

People really oughtn't yawn.

YAWN


----------



## SPowers

Your aunt wants nachos

AUNT


----------



## lsg

All Unusual Negotiators Testified

TEST


----------



## AliOop

That's excellent soap, Tom!

EXCE


----------



## Relle

Excited xerographers can excel.

MKJY


----------



## justjacqui

Many Kangaroos Jumped Yesterday

FORM


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Fortunately, Olivia recovered marvelously.

MARV


----------



## SudsyJurn

Madison always roared voicelessly 

FGHT


----------



## SPowers

Frannie got high today!

MLPT


----------



## Relle

My little pet talks.

TYUI


----------



## AliOop

"Thank you," Ursula intoned.

INTO


----------



## SPowers

I never tried 

BNST


----------



## justjacqui

Brand New Shoes! Terrific!

FALD


----------



## AliOop

Finally, another linear design!

DESI


----------



## GemstonePony

Define "ecclectic," sales individual.

ANKF


----------



## Relle

Always notice Karen's fur.

QWJI


----------



## lsg

Quit Waving Jalapenos Indiscriminately

WAVG


----------



## Relle

Wayne and Vera gamble.

ZXQU


----------



## justjacqui

Zebras X-ray Quiet Unicorns

FDCW


----------



## SPowers

Federal document causes war!

SSLM


----------



## AliOop

Seriously, somebody likes Melvin!

MELV


----------



## gardengeek

Middle Earth Loves Volcanoes

GRTC


----------



## Relle

Gary revs the car.

VBJW


----------



## GemstonePony

Veronica blends juice well. 

GPLU


----------



## AliOop

Gemstone Pony, look up!

LOOK


----------



## gardengeek

Look Orange Octopus King!

ACID


----------



## lsg

Ace Certainly Is Daring

DARI


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Don't Anticipate Right Information

TRPL


----------



## AliOop

Take real precautions, Leonard.

NARD


----------



## Jor224

Never accept random documents

BRAY


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Beware Reading Anything Yellow

DORP


----------



## gardengeek

Diamonds Or Rubies Preferred

JENG


----------



## AliOop

Just eliminate negative group-think.

ROUP


----------



## peachymoon

Rinse out until pristine

PRIS


----------



## gardengeek

People Really Irritate Sometimes

JELY


----------



## SPowers

Just enjoying lemon yogurt

PSTR


----------



## AliOop

People should try relaxing.

RELA


----------



## Relle

Rita eats lovely apples.

BJYR


----------



## justjacqui

Brad juggles yellow rocks

DECN


----------



## gardengeek

Debbie Eats Candy Non-stop

JKDF


----------



## Jillyb

Jenny kneeds dough forever.

Lmte


----------



## peachymoon

Look ma, ten elephants! 

ELEP


----------



## AliOop

Everyone loves elephant parades!

PARA


----------



## IrishLass

Parading aardvarks rattle ants.

BLOP


----------



## Marsi

blimey!
laughing over parades

QUAD


----------



## justjacqui

Quinn usually adores David

MOSA


----------



## AliOop

Magnificent ostriches strut arrogantly.

ARRO


----------



## gardengeek

Auntie Raises Red Oranges

GING


----------



## lsg

Growing Is Never Gentle

GENT


----------



## Relle

Get eggs, no tomatoes.

JKKO


----------



## linne1gi

Just Kidding Kentucky Oranges

DMAC


----------



## SPowers

Don't monkeys act crazy?

LLPN


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Lazy Layabouts Produce Nothing 

 TRIK


----------



## AliOop

Truth really is kindness.

KIND


----------



## gardengeek

Kirk's Idol Never Dances

JUNK


----------



## peachymoon

Just uncovered new kinks~

NEWK


----------



## lsg

Never Eat While Kicking

WHIL


----------



## AliOop

Weather has infinite layers.

LAYE


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Like Any Young Egyptian

SMDD


----------



## gardengeek

So Many Dog Days

TWIT


----------



## linne1gi

So, more Dunkin Doughnuts!

ICBE


----------



## Relle

Ian can be eclectic.

IIOP


----------



## AliOop

Indeed, I often play. 

OFTE


----------



## linne1gi

Old fats to extract 

HIOP


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Hysterical Ideas Often Proliferate

DRIP


----------



## peachymoon

Don't reject innovative people.

NTRE


----------



## linne1gi

peachymoon said:


> Don't reject innovative people.
> 
> NTRE


Never Take Return Errors

DRAB


----------



## AliOop

Deidre released all balloons.

ALLO


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> Deidre released all balloons.
> 
> ALLO


All Ladies Look Okay.

WISP


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Why I soap philosophically 

DORP


----------



## AliOop

Don’t offer random pictures.

PICT


----------



## linne1gi

People In Candy Therapy

SCIP


----------



## peachymoon

Seeing candy in pictures

GCAN


----------



## linne1gi

Go call a nurse.

SPUN


----------



## AliOop

Some people under-appreciate nurses.

NURS


----------



## justjacqui

Never Underestimate Real Stupidity

AUVO


----------



## AliOop

Andrew understood Violet's opinions.

OPIN


----------



## AlexCaro

Offer Perfect Id Number

MAVK


----------



## Relle

Mavis asks Victor kindly.

BKJJ


----------



## AlexCaro

Billy Kicked Juicy Jalapeno

PNIT


----------



## gardengeek

Pandering Never Instills Trust

SKIP


----------



## peachymoon

Something Katie is pondering...

POND


----------



## AliOop

Put on nicer deodorant! 

DEOD


----------



## lsg

Did Eddie Order Dessert?

ORDE


----------



## IrishLass

Oh, rats! Dessert's expensive!

EPAH


----------



## AliOop

IrishLass said:


> Oh, rats! Dessert's expensive!


...except pie always helps! 

PIEA


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Please Initiate Excellence Always

GJRO


----------



## linne1gi

Because kindness just jives.
SOUP


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Because kindness just jives.
> SOUP


I think you were looking at an older post - that has happened to me, too! 

The current post is GJRO.  You can edit yours to work with that.


----------



## justjacqui

Gary Jumps Right Over

NSAW


----------



## AlexCaro

Never Say Agressive Words

COGT


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Challenges Occupy Great Thoughts

BNOP


----------



## AliOop

Buy new oils, please!

NEWO


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Never Evacuate Without Orders

GUID


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Get under it Danny
NHGT


----------



## Jillyb

Not having good time
FMHT


----------



## lsg

Fats May Hurt Thyroid

FATS


----------



## AliOop

Fix aggravated thyroid soon! 

SOON


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Sometimes Oil Occurs Naturally

LEHD


----------



## AlexanderMakesSoap

Lonely Emmanuel hovered dramatically

BUMP


----------



## AliOop

Babette understood Monte's point.

POIN


----------



## Rick Jarvis

People Often Ignore Nuisances

SDOP


----------



## justjacqui

Sarah doesn't often play

FORN


----------



## AliOop

Fix oscillating rotors now.

SCIL


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Soap Can Inspire Love

IOPS


----------



## lsg

If Only Properly Sudsy

ONLY


----------



## Relle

Only Neil loves yams

YAMB


----------



## AliOop

Yams are my bane.

BANE


----------



## Rick Jarvis

But Always Need Eggplant

DEIO


----------



## peachymoon

Doesn't everyone infuse oils?

OILS


----------



## Wendlebee

Oreos In Laundry Soap?

DRRT


----------



## IrishLass

Wendlebee said:


> Oreos In Laundry Soap?



 Pssst- you forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person.


----------



## justjacqui

Did Ryan Really Try?

MCDA


----------



## linne1gi

My cousin does athletics

SPIF


----------



## lsg

Six Perish In Flight

PERI


----------



## linne1gi

People Everywhere Return Insurance

NOWA


----------



## Wendlebee

Natalie Oggles Window Art

IAOW


----------



## linne1gi

Individual attorneys on welfare.

DRIG


----------



## AliOop

Darlene really intrigued Giancarlo.

IGUE


----------



## Wendlebee

Irene Gave Ugene Everything

TPOM


----------



## linne1gi

I get universal education.
DIBE


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Don't Imagine Brilliant Erudition 

ZKRT


----------



## IrishLass

Zoiks! Kryptonite! Run thither!

BSGD


----------



## AliOop

Blimey, Sam! Get down!

QRST


----------



## linne1gi

Quality regulations still true.

GOUT


----------



## Wendlebee

Gofers On Ukulele Tugboat
AWEP


----------



## linne1gi

At waters edge protection

SCAM


----------



## AliOop

Soaping can addict many! 

MANY


----------



## Wendlebee

Monsters Are Nearing You

KELP


----------



## linne1gi

Keep elephant leaders protected

NOBA


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Normal Ostriches Belch Angrily

FIOD


----------



## AliOop

Fido investigates odd dogs.

DOGS


----------



## Wendlebee

Dowdy Oaf Gathers Snakes

SWEA


----------



## linne1gi

Since when, Everett answers

FIRB


----------



## lsg

Fire Is Really Bright

BRIG


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Bring Really Intense Garlic 

GOLH


----------



## linne1gi

Genuine old loose hippos 

DECT


----------



## AliOop

“Duck, Eugene!,” Conrad thundered.

THUN


----------



## SPowers

Tina hugged Uncle Norman.

IOPK


----------



## linne1gi

It's original Plum Kernel.

NARP


----------



## Rick Jarvis

Never Answer Requests Politely 

UIGH


----------



## linne1gi

Underwear industry gets happy.

HACU


----------



## lsg

Hal Actually Called Uber.

UBER


----------



## linne1gi

Under bamboo evergreen rakes.

SHUB


----------



## AliOop

Some hippos understand baboons.

RCUT


----------



## linne1gi

Round cubicles utter tragedy

NOWT


----------



## Relle

Neil often washes towels.

XCVB


----------



## linne1gi

Xylophones can vary bells

DEBT


----------



## lsg

Doesn't Effort Bring Triumph?

BRIN


----------



## AliOop

Beware! Ruin is near!

WARE


----------



## gardengeek

Watching Another Rain Event

PLRK


----------



## linne1gi

Please leave royal kingdom 

DECS


----------



## IrishLass

Dancing elevates Colette's spirits.

SDEC


----------



## peachymoon

Sit down, eat cake.  

CAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Candy apples killed Elliott.

DUNE


----------



## Wendlebee

Dance Until Nights Eve

HLOF


----------



## AliOop

Hey look! Ostentatious faeries! 

FAER


----------



## linne1gi

Fasting appears essentially radical

DIPT


----------



## Relle

Does Iris peel tomatoes ?

MKJY


----------



## justjacqui

My Kangaroo Jumps Youthfully

TACW


----------



## linne1gi

Trust all cats weekly

NIMK


----------



## IrishLass

Never indulge misbehaving kids.

TTOY


----------



## linne1gi

To travel on yon.

SVAP


----------



## AliOop

Some violinists amuse people.

VIOL


----------



## linne1gi

Very introverted on layovers.
PILL


----------



## Relle

Please investigate Leo's life.

NMHR


----------



## linne1gi

No more hot rolls

REST


----------



## AliOop

“Reindeer, engage!” Santa trumpeted.

EXIS


----------



## linne1gi

Ending xenophobia in sisters.
FECT


----------



## Pepsi Girl

False Effects Concerning Time
NGUT


----------



## linne1gi

Never going under treatment 

DICE


----------



## AliOop

Don't incite crazy Englishmen! 

ENGL


----------



## linne1gi

Every nomad gets lazy.

SEAP


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Sam, eat apple please
NHGT


----------



## AliOop

Nigel hid Gerald's toupe'.

TOUP


----------



## justjacqui

Tammy opposes unicorn pillows

REST


----------



## linne1gi

Running ends stress totally.

TRAC


----------



## peachymoon

Tamed raccoons are companions.

COMP


----------



## lsg

Come On, Make Peace

MAKE


----------



## AliOop

Murgatroyd, another kangaroo escaped! 

ESCA


----------



## linne1gi

Ericka said, “come along”.

FRIE


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Fred, Ruth is edgy
HUGT


----------



## AliOop

Harold understood Geraldine's trepidation.

REPI


----------



## linne1gi

Rustic errors push inspiration. 

TABU


----------



## peachymoon

Take a break, underachieve!

ABRE


----------



## linne1gi

All buttons require efficiency

NOUB


----------



## Relle

No opals under bed.
ZBHI


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras breaking high intensity.

SECT


----------



## AliOop

“Stop everything!” cried Tarantino.

RYTH


----------



## linne1gi

Ryan yelled “To House!”

DULO


----------



## dotgiorgio

Does unique love overcome?

Woops... I forgot
PGWM


----------



## linne1gi

Put granny with mom

SGOT


----------



## peachymoon

So goes Oberon's tale.

TALE


----------



## AliOop

Tim answered, "Let's energize!"

RGIZ


----------



## lsg

Ritzy Graffiti  is Zaney

GRAF


----------



## Magpie

George rescued a frog.

LLLL


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy Loves Lobster Lunches

DORE


----------



## Relle

Did Oscar race Evelyn ?

JKJL


----------



## AliOop

“Just kick,” jeered Larry. 

LARR


----------



## Pepsi Girl

“Lay across rail, Riley”
JUYG


----------



## justjacqui

Just Use Your Gloves.

FDTY


----------



## linne1gi

Fast detour to York.

SCIK


----------



## peachymoon

Sour cream is kosher.

SOUR


----------



## Magpie

Stay Off Unsafe Rollercoasters

ROLL


----------



## AliOop

Santa obviously underestimated Rudolph! _(a nod to @Relle  since Christmas is looming ever closer)._

*Edited to respond to @Magpie:*  Rudolph obviously liked leading!

DING


----------



## linne1gi

Dinner is no good.

YOGA


----------



## Magpie

You Only Grow Apples?

FARM


----------



## linne1gi

Fathers are really marvelous.

CRIB


----------



## Magpie

Can’t Restrain Intense Babies!

MAMA


----------



## SPowers

Mary almost made asparagus

TGHU


----------



## linne1gi

Thank goodness, hunters unite.

FREW


----------



## lsg

Few Retirees Enter Workforce

ENTE


----------



## Magpie

Everyone Needs To Engage.

FAVE


----------



## linne1gi

Flavors and varieties enjoyed!

DRAS


----------



## Magpie

Dogs Really Are Something!

FUZZ


----------



## AliOop

Finnegan utilizes zany zebras. 

UTIL


----------



## linne1gi

Until tomorrow I’m laughing.

DEAP


----------



## Magpie

Don’t Ever Annoy Paula!

LEGO


----------



## Relle

Large Emus get offended.

KKRR


----------



## linne1gi

Klause keeps really regular.

SFER


----------



## Relle

Sue fishes every river.
GKCM


----------



## Tammyfarms

Relle said:


> Sue fishes every river.
> GKCM


Grass keeps Chuck Mowing
BDAS


----------



## Magpie

Break Down All Statements 

BOOK


----------



## SPowers

Bob only offers Koolaide!

TYHG


----------



## AliOop

Tom yelled, "Help, Geronimo!"

GERO


----------



## justjacqui

Gerald Eagerly Rushes Out!

MANE


----------



## Relle

My animals never entertain.

DFEQ


----------



## Magpie

Della Fixed Every Quilt.

MMMM


----------



## GemstonePony

Miss Melissa misses marshmallows.
WXKF


----------



## Relle

Will Xavia kiss Fran.
RAST


----------



## SPowers

Rita and Stan talked

mbuy


----------



## lsg

Macaws Belch Up Yuckiness


----------



## Relle

To continue game -
HJLO


----------



## AliOop

Horacio just lucked out.

LUCK


----------



## Relle

Large ugly camel  kicked.

JYTR


----------



## Magpie

Joyful Young Tyrannosaurs Rollerskated

TREX


----------



## AliOop

"Tyrannosaurs rollerskating?" enquired Xavier.

VIER


----------



## Magpie

Verily!! Ignore extinction - rollerskate!


----------



## Relle

To keep the game going - please don't forget the letters underneath or the game stops.
BNML


----------



## lsg

(Sorry Relle, I forgot the last time.)

Better Not Make Lye

IRIS


----------



## AliOop

It really is soap!

ALLY


----------



## Relle

All lovely ladies yell.

NRWQ


----------



## AliOop

Never run with queens.

RUNW


----------



## Magpie

Relle Unobtrusively Nudges Wordmakers.

SORY

(I forgot my letters the other day! I’m very embarrassed and sorry!)


----------



## justjacqui

Susan orders Red Yarn

FFIC


----------



## The Park Bench

Finally Fishing In Channels

NEIZ


----------



## AliOop

Never explaining is zany. (no offense, @Zany_in_CO !)

PLAI


----------



## linne1gi

Play, live and invent!

NOUB


----------



## IrishLass

Nimble Olga undertakes ballet.

SDSE


----------



## linne1gi

Soon, Debra sends eggplant.

REWH


----------



## justjacqui

Running Energetically When Hot

USAF


----------



## linne1gi

United States Air Force

CUBH


----------



## Relle

Can Usain Bolt hop.

HOPE


----------



## linne1gi

Honest opinions probably expire

DANP


----------



## peachymoon

Don't assume nobody participates.

DONT


----------



## Magpie

Dragons Obey No Tyrants.

ROAR


----------



## justjacqui

Rachael Orders Aquamarine Raincoats

AINC


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Anna insists no candy
KIUH


----------



## peachymoon

Katherine is unusually hyper.

HYPE


----------



## AliOop

"Holidays, yippeee!" Patsy exclaimed.

EXCL


----------



## justjacqui

Extra Xanax Causes Loopiness

EHOF


----------



## AliOop

Extra honey often fattens.

FATT


----------



## Relle

Fat always tastes terrific

HTRE


----------



## earlene

Here, There, Run Everywhere

ASTO


----------



## AliOop

All soapers think otherwise.

WISE


----------



## lsg

Will I See Everything?

ICTD


----------



## peachymoon

I care to dream!

CARE


----------



## Jersey Girl

Candy Always Requires Extra

KDYE


----------



## AliOop

Kangaroos don’t yodel enough. 

EVER


----------



## Magpie

Eleven Variations Exist? Really??

WHOA


----------



## peachymoon

Well, he oughta ask.

OKAY


----------



## linne1gi

Obviously keep aware y’all.

GUNK


----------



## IrishLass

Generally, Ursula never kneads.

SOSI


----------



## linne1gi

Strange, our Swedish Interests!

KNOC


----------



## AliOop

Kangaroos never own cars. 

CARS


----------



## linne1gi

Could Architect's Race Stockcars?

BRIG


----------



## The Park Bench

Being regular is good.

GOOD


----------



## linne1gi

Get out of Dallas!

ABED


----------



## Basil

Karate Kangaroo Races Rabbit


----------



## Basil

Another Bad Editing Day

FALL


----------



## Relle

Five attractive lovely ladies.

MKJH


----------



## lsg

Make Kind Judgments Happen

KIND


----------



## AliOop

Kaleidoscopes induce nearsighted dystopia.

OPIA


----------



## linne1gi

Basil said:


> Karate Kangaroo Races Rabbit


There's no four letter word to follow.


----------



## AliOop

@linne1gi that was a few posts back. The last post #5144 was mine, and the four letters are: 

OPIA


----------



## linne1gi

Olympia plays indoor airhocky. 

DUCK


----------



## The Park Bench

Don't use chicken knuckles!
JEBD


----------



## linne1gi

Just eat barbecue duck.
GRAD


----------



## Relle

Go read a diary.

DIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Does illusion really exist?

TEST


----------



## The Park Bench

Test everyone starting today.

EVER


----------



## linne1gi

Even Venus eats radishes.
DREO


----------



## AliOop

Dancing rhinos enrage ostriches.

OSTR


----------



## linne1gi

Olympia started tracking reptiles.

NABT


----------



## Guspuppy

never again bringing trombones

GDWE


----------



## Relle

Go dig with earthworms.

GIDE


----------



## linne1gi

Go inside Diane’s estate.

SWAB


----------



## AliOop

Sing with abandon, baby!

BABY


----------



## Basil

Baboons All Begin Yodeling

STAR


----------



## linne1gi

Sit tight and read.

NOME


----------



## AliOop

Nigel often mocked Egbert.

EGBE


----------



## linne1gi

Evan got busy eventually.
TUMB


----------



## Basil

Time Under My Belt

WISH


----------



## linne1gi

Wonder if she's happy?

BRIC


----------



## Basil

Better Rethink If Crying 

NOTE


----------



## justjacqui

Never Order Toasted Escargot

CARP


----------



## linne1gi

Can Alice respond privately?  

TROP


----------



## AliOop

"Trout reeks!" opined Paulette.

INED


----------



## linne1gi

I need every doughnut!

BURD


----------



## justjacqui

Brad usually requests doughnuts!

UNTA


----------



## Basil

Usually Nadia tanks another..
ARGH


----------



## Guspuppy

Amy remembered good health.

NICK


----------



## AliOop

Never interrogate crazy kangaroos.

KANG


----------



## IrishLass

Kangaroos almost never gossip.

BPAD


----------



## Basil

Be Prepared Almost Dwindling

SNOF


----------



## justjacqui

Suzie Never Ordered Falafel

ETIN


----------



## AliOop

EEK! Taratino is naked!

NAKE


----------



## Relle

Natalie always knits eagerly

MHHJ


----------



## peachymoon

Marie hates huckleberry jam.

EBER


----------



## Basil

Erin Brockovich exercises rights

JOLT


----------



## Relle

Last letters
JOLT
Please make sure you are on the last page as previous posts were not in sequence and were deleted.


----------



## Basil

Thank you


----------



## lsg

(JOLT)
John Only Likes Tips

TIPS


----------



## peachymoon

Today I panicked silently.

SILE


----------



## The Park Bench

Seriously, I love exercising!
LOVE


----------



## peachymoon

Look out, vipers everywhere!    

LOOK


----------



## Guspuppy

Large orangutans ogle karaoke.

OGLE


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Old guy lurking elsewhere
KIUY


----------



## AliOop

Karen investigated underground yurts.

URTS


----------



## The Park Bench

Use resources to succeed.
SOUR


----------



## lsg

Send Our Uncle Rice

RICE


----------



## AliOop

Remember: icebergs crack easily!

CRAC


----------



## peachymoon

Cookies really are comforting. 

REAL


----------



## The Park Bench

Remember, Earl always lies.
LIES


----------



## AliOop

"Looks interesting," Evelyn sighed.

SIGH


----------



## justjacqui

Simon is greeting Henry

NSDA


----------



## The Park Bench

Nana said don't ask
SAID


----------



## AliOop

So, another interesting day...

OTHE


----------



## The Park Bench

Over the hill Evelyn.
HILL


----------



## linne1gi

Hey, Isabelle looks lovely.

NOUR


----------



## AliOop

"Never!" Oliver's urologist retorted.

REPL


----------



## The Park Bench

Remember everyone, please laugh!
PLEA


----------



## linne1gi

Please let Erin answer.

SURE


----------



## Relle

Sandra usually reads eloquently.

KITR


----------



## linne1gi

Kittens in the rain.

DEAW


----------



## AliOop

Don’t eat avocado wax.
VOCA


----------



## linne1gi

Various orders can apply.  
JUMP


----------



## The Park Bench

Just use my pan.
EBSJ


----------



## linne1gi

Ebony bought sugary Jujubees.

NACK


----------



## lsg

No Additional Cracks, Kinky!
CRAC


----------



## linne1gi

Cooking Ragu again Concetta?

BURB


----------



## AliOop

Babs used real beef.

BEEF


----------



## Kari Howie

But Everyone Else Fled

HIPS


----------



## linne1gi

How is Peter? Sandy.

YOUT


----------



## AliOop

Youth often underestimates time.

TIME


----------



## linne1gi

Tell Inez, music endures.
HOUR


----------



## Relle

Harry often uses rice.

WERO


----------



## peachymoon

Worthwhile endeavors remain obscured.

REMA


----------



## linne1gi

Remember every man answers.

TOUT


----------



## The Park Bench

Try our useful tips.
TIPS


----------



## linne1gi

Testing in-patient services.

FRET


----------



## justjacqui

Francine Rarely Eats Turnips

STAR


----------



## linne1gi

Susan tried Anise readily.
DUST


----------



## The Park Bench

Don't use soap tools.
SOAP


----------



## AliOop

Sometimes ornery accountants pontificate.

PONT


----------



## linne1gi

Please, Omar, no thumbtacks 

TACK


----------



## justjacqui

Tom always cuddles Katie

SERT


----------



## linne1gi

So, everyone really tries. 

GRAT


----------



## Relle

Grahams rats are terrific.

MMXC


----------



## linne1gi

Mary makes xylophones casually.

SWOP


----------



## The Park Bench

Susie wore orange pants!
WORE


----------



## AliOop

Weirdness often requires explanation.

EXPL


----------



## linne1gi

Edward’s xylophone playing labored.

SAGU


----------



## lsg

Send A Guard Urgently

GURD


----------



## Kari Howie

Goats Understand Repeated Demonstrations 

KIDS


----------



## The Park Bench

Kinesiology is demonstrated science.
LOGY


----------



## linne1gi

Leslie ordered geographic yoga.

YOGA


----------



## Relle

Yodelling on ground aggravates.

JHRY


----------



## IrishLass

Jellied herring's rarely yummy. 

IRPG


----------



## AliOop

IrishLass rarely plays games.

GAME


----------



## Catscankim

Give AliOop My Eclairs

TAKE


----------



## linne1gi

It really pays great.

FEST


----------



## AliOop

Catscankim said:


> Give AliOop My Eclairs


Ummm yes pleeeese!



linne1gi said:


> It really pays great.
> 
> FEST




Fix everyone some tea. 

YONE


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, Ophelia needs expertise!

DUCA


----------



## IrishLass

Don't underestimate clever AliOop!

BSOY


----------



## linne1gi

Body science or Yoga?

NOBC


----------



## AliOop

Never offend baby @Catscankim!

TSCA


----------



## The Park Bench

Try some coco @AliOop 
COCO


----------



## Kari Howie

Circumlocution  Only Causes Obfuscation 

LIES


----------



## linne1gi

Let's invent extravagant soaps!

PRIC


----------



## gardengeek

Price Reduction Is Coming

JANG


----------



## linne1gi

Just asking nicely @gardengeek.

HAMP


----------



## Relle

Hamsters are mighty pretty.

KIUY


----------



## AliOop

Katherine is usually yawning.

YAWN


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, AliOop, why not?

DESS


----------



## AliOop

Duck, everyone! Stinging spiders!

GLSM


----------



## linne1gi

Great, Let’s slay monkeys.

TREF


----------



## The Park Bench

They really escaped fast.
FAST


----------



## linne1gi

Fast and sure trace.

FATS


----------



## Relle

Fats are truly saturated.

MKJH


----------



## linne1gi

My Karma just happened.
YOUP


----------



## melinda48

You Often Uplift People.

CFMI


----------



## gardengeek

Cold Frost Makes Itchy

THIN

Edited to correct for slow refresh on phone


----------



## IrishLass

Try horchata! It's nummy! 

ATMC


----------



## AliOop

Aliens took my car!  

TOOK


----------



## justjacqui

Tony only observed Karen

SERI


----------



## AliOop

Strong elephants roar indignantly.

INDI


----------



## Relle

I'm not doing it.

REWW


----------



## earlene

Relle's Elusive Winter Wonderland

FGRF


----------



## justjacqui

Fires grow really fast

NTLY


----------



## AliOop

"Not true!" Larry yelled.

YELL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Yet Eternity longest Lengths

BBWM


----------



## Relle

Big bears wound men.

MQKP


----------



## AliOop

Many quivering koalas panicked.

PANI


----------



## earlene

Pepper and Naan Ingested

COOL


----------



## Kari Howie

Carry On, O Laddies!

SCOT


----------



## Relle

Service centre operations team.

NJYT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

New Jersey Your Terrific.

APKG


----------



## AliOop

Any palm kernel gurus?

GURU


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Great Understanding Reputable Uniqueness.  

GLMA


----------



## lsg

Great, Larry Makes Applesauce.

MAKE


----------



## justjacqui

Mary also keeps Emus

HAKW


----------



## AliOop

Harold always kicks walls.

ROLD


----------



## justjacqui

Robert only likes dogs

GFTW


----------



## Relle

Golf frequently, teaches winning.

MMKK


----------



## AliOop

Mary's mom keeps kayaking.

ARYS


----------



## Basil

Always remember your stockings 

GBSS


----------



## AliOop

Gotta buy some stockings!

STOC


----------



## Basil

Stockings today? Or... cancel?

TPBH


----------



## Relle

Three penguins bask happily.

LLOP


----------



## linne1gi

Llamas laughing on parade.

WEEP


----------



## The Park Bench

Well, everyone except Paul.
PAUL


----------



## Basil

Polls are unbelievably legendary ...


----------



## IrishLass

Basil said:


> Polls are unbelievably legendary ...



Psssst....you forgot to leave 4 letters for the next person!


----------



## Basil

( shoot got sidetracked) 

PLES


----------



## melinda48

Pappy let Elvis snore

OLSM


----------



## linne1gi

Old ladies smell minty.

OBCK


----------



## AliOop

Often Bob cried, "Krikey!"

CRIE


----------



## linne1gi

Crikey! Ruth is everywhere!

NOBU


----------



## Basil

Neuroscience offers better understanding


----------



## linne1gi

Basil said:


> Neuroscience offers better understanding


You forgot to leave letters.


----------



## Basil

Geeeeze I’m sorry again 

DAPP


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t always pre pay.
SEED


----------



## The Park Bench

Some evidence eluded detection.
SOME


----------



## lsg

Send Over More Evidence

MORE


----------



## Basil

Mama opossums require energy

HAHJ


----------



## melinda48

Happy Anniversary Hannah Jones

CMOK


----------



## justjacqui

Come, Meet Our Koala.

GOOD


----------



## Basil

Goodness Our Otters Dived!

JACK


----------



## IrishLass

Jimminy! Another charred kebab!

CCFN


----------



## Kari Howie

Cavalry’s Coming! Fear Not!

CHRG


----------



## Relle

Cheryl has ringworm germinating

FVIL


----------



## Kari Howie

Flatulence Varies In Lethality 

EEEW


----------



## AliOop

Elbert's elegant elephant whined.

WHIN


----------



## The Park Bench

Wim Hof is notorious.
COLD


----------



## lsg

Can Old Ladies Drive?  

ILLR


----------



## linne1gi

I love long romances.   (Yes, old ladies CAN drive!)

SBEC


----------



## Basil

Snowing before evening comes 

TODR


----------



## linne1gi

Travel on dry roads.
ROAD


----------



## Tam3098

Real Obstacles Are Divine

MSBH


----------



## linne1gi

Mothers should buy help.

JUMP


----------



## The Park Bench

Just use my paper.
JUST


----------



## AliOop

Jared understood Susie's tantrum.

TRUM


----------



## linne1gi

Try running until March.

PAND


----------



## AliOop

People always need directions.

DIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t increase rural excesses.

EXCE


----------



## Basil

Even xylophones cost excessively 

ECEY


----------



## The Park Bench

Every citizen, even youngsters.
EVEN


----------



## linne1gi

Extra varieties even natural.

JOIN


----------



## Basil

Join others in networking 

GNIK


----------



## AliOop

Go now into Kansas.

KANS


----------



## linne1gi

Kansas apples need something.

SOME


----------



## Basil

Some others might eat....

THES


----------



## linne1gi

Texas has Easter shows

SHOW


----------



## IrishLass

So hot! Open window!

IGRS


----------



## linne1gi

Ireland gives response soon.

GIVE


----------



## Basil

Good Irish Vibes Everyone!

REEV


----------



## IrishLass

Rickety engine emits vapors.

BGTF


----------



## linne1gi

Batter goes too fast!

FAST


----------



## Basil

Forever,  As Soaping Therapy 

VOUT


----------



## IrishLass

Verily Ophelia, Ursula's tedious!

ICSH


----------



## linne1gi

I can sure hope! 

SURE


----------



## Basil

Serendipity usually requires easygoingness 

PITY


----------



## lsg

Perry Is Trying Yachting

IFLN


----------



## linne1gi

In future lose news

NEWS


----------



## IrishLass

Nancy eschews wearing shoes.

SLGB


----------



## Basil

Soaping lauric gives bubbles 

BLES


----------



## linne1gi

But, Lent ends soon.

SING


----------



## IrishLass

Sorry, I'm not going!

IRGT


----------



## Basil

Imagine rights giving tranquility 

NERI


----------



## AliOop

Never entertain ridiculous ideology.

RIDI


----------



## IrishLass

Ridiculous ideology damages intellect.

AECT


----------



## Basil

Attorneys earnestly caution them

PAUS


----------



## lsg

Pairs Always Use Sound

ICTM


----------



## linne1gi

Internationals could take more.

SUAP


----------



## AliOop

Serious undertakings amaze people.

PEOP


----------



## linne1gi

People enter open parkways.

NOWA


----------



## justjacqui

Never Order Water Again

REMI


----------



## linne1gi

Radiation emits maximum intensity.

IBAR


----------



## The Park Bench

Ideology bars all reason.
BARS


----------



## linne1gi

Bring Ana raspberry sorbet

FEWS


----------



## Kari Howie

linne1gi said:


> Bring Ana raspberry sorbet
> 
> FEWS


Felicia Eschewed Wanda’s Soporific 

ZZZZ


----------



## AliOop

@Zany_in_CO  zaps zizzing zebras.  

BRAS


----------



## Kari Howie

AliOop said:


> @Zany_in_CO  zaps zizzing zebras.
> 
> BRAS


Good one there!


----------



## linne1gi

Bring Ruth a soda.

TWAT


----------



## lsg

There Was A Time

THER


----------



## linne1gi

To have endless romance.

OPEN


----------



## Basil

Ornery pigs escape Nottingham

DARN


----------



## IrishLass

Drinking arsenic ruins nerves.

DEDA


----------



## Basil

During excavation discovered artifacts 

PLUM


----------



## linne1gi

Please let uncle marry.

MARR


----------



## Guspuppy

Michele already regrets rage.

EVEW


----------



## linne1gi

Every venue ends well.
WELL


----------



## The Park Bench

Well, everyone likes lentils.
LENT


----------



## linne1gi

Look Everyone! New Tennies! 

SPOT


----------



## The Park Bench

Such pretty orange Tennies!
SUCH


----------



## linne1gi

(good one!)
Such unique cheery homes.

HOME


----------



## Relle

Has Oscar met Emily

VBNM


----------



## Basil

Viruses Belong No More!!!

DONG


----------



## Guspuppy

Don't overdo nougat guzzling. 

GIRL


----------



## linne1gi

Going into racing lanes

LANE


----------



## IrishLass

Laughing alleviates negative energy.

MOBE


----------



## linne1gi

Move on by evening.

NING


----------



## Basil

Never investigate negative gimmicks 

SLOW


----------



## lsg

Send Little Ones Watercolors

ONES


----------



## linne1gi

Only new essential scents.

SCEN


----------



## AliOop

Some cats enjoy napping.

NAPP


----------



## linne1gi

Not all people pretend. 

PRET


----------



## IrishLass

Peter Rabbit escaped trap.

HASO


----------



## linne1gi

Has anyone seen Ontario?

YOUT


----------



## AliOop

Yaks often underestimate tarantulas.

UNDE


----------



## The Park Bench

Hahahaha we both answered... I will move on to the next one.... United Nations decided everything.
CIDE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

candy is delicious' everyone 
LACO


----------



## Relle

Large arachnids can overtake.

DFTY


----------



## Basil

Definitely felt terrible yesterday 

HNID


----------



## linne1gi

Basil said:


> Definitely felt terrible yesterday
> 
> HNID





The Park Bench said:


> Hahahaha we both answered... I will move on to the next one.... United Nations decided everything.
> CIDE


However, not in-definitely. 

SWLE


----------



## Basil

Smile while losing everything ( sorry gotta work on my headspace it just pops out!) 

YTHI


----------



## The Park Bench

Yes, they have it.
HAVE


----------



## lsg

Has A Vole Escaped?
VOLE


----------



## Basil

Verily, omnivores love escargot  

PACS


----------



## Relle

Please access cars sensibly.

MKJR


----------



## earlene

Mandy Kiddingly Jesticulated Rigorously

WALK


----------



## AliOop

Walter always lassoes kangaroos.

ROOS


----------



## The Park Bench

Riches often occur surprisingly.
RICH


----------



## SPowers

Ralf is coming home!

BSTY


----------



## lsg

Blue Skies To You
BLUE


----------



## Relle

Be loving under Eucalyptus.

LLOO


----------



## AliOop

Loretta loves olive oil.

OLIV


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Only Love initiates Visionary 
SDNT


----------



## Basil

Some donkeys nip turtles

YRIS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

You resonate instant sunshine 

QPMT


----------



## Basil

Quiet please, meditate tranquilly

YRIS


----------



## AliOop

Yaks rarely imitate snails.

RISY


----------



## linne1gi

Rise in social yoga.

YOGA


----------



## justjacqui

You only get Apples

STAW


----------



## linne1gi

Stacy takes apples willingly. 

WILL


----------



## Basil

Will Irma Love Llamas???

SURE


----------



## linne1gi

Start  using regular entries. 

ENTR


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Endless News To Report 

INFO


----------



## Relle

Iris needs fragrant oils.

IRII


----------



## linne1gi

Iris realized it’s intense.

REAL


----------



## lsg

Regal Elements Always Linger

LING


----------



## linne1gi

Ladies interests need genres. 

GENR


----------



## Basil

Goats Enamore Nigerian Rutting 

LING


----------



## Relle

Large impressive nubian goats.

GHTR


----------



## linne1gi

Genius has transfer rates.

ATES


----------



## The Park Bench

At the exact second.
SECO


----------



## linne1gi

Secondary economics causes overheating.

SECO


----------



## AliOop

Suddenly, Edward cried, “Ouch!”

OUCH


----------



## linne1gi

Over use causes headaches 

ACHE


----------



## lsg

A Cheerful Heart Elevates

ELEV


----------



## justjacqui

Elephants Love Eating Vegetables

ANEW


----------



## KimW

Aphids Never Enter Winter

PITA


----------



## AliOop

Please initiate training activities.
TRAI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

True Radiance Attracts Interest  

VBTO


----------



## Basil

Voracious baboon tackles oranges

GSNI


----------



## KimW

Grandma Shapes New Inventions

NINA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

New Innovations Need Ability

NMMG


----------



## lsg

New Mexico Makes Greatness

MAKE


----------



## AliOop

Mike annoyed Kiki exceptionally.

EXCE


----------



## KimW

Excellent XaVier can't excel

LOLA


----------



## IrishLass

Lackadaisical Ophelia lazes about.

WUAS


----------



## AliOop

Weirdly, Ursula's always singing.

WAYS


----------



## The Park Bench

Weirdly, AliOop yodels songs.
SONG


----------



## KimW

Sing on noble geniuses

TUNE


----------



## lsg

Try Using New Eggs

EGGS


----------



## AliOop

Eggs guarantee good singing!

SING


----------



## The Park Bench

Sing?  I'm not good.
GOOD


----------



## AliOop

Good’s often overrated, dear.

DEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Does everyone always react? 

EACT


----------



## IrishLass

Everyone? Absolutely! Certainly true!

LCTS


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s cook turtle soup.

SOUP


----------



## AliOop

Soup? Or unagi pancakes?

UNAG


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> Soup? Or unagi pancakes?
> 
> UNAG


You forgot the 4 letters.


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> You forgot the 4 letters.


Under new address guys.

GUYS


----------



## lsg

Get Used Yo-yos Salvaged

USED


----------



## linne1gi

Ultimately school employees dance.

DACE


----------



## IrishLass

Dance around cafeteria enthusiastically!

EDTL


----------



## linne1gi

Endless days till liberation.

TION


----------



## justjacqui

Tonight is our night!

PREM


----------



## The Park Bench

Perhaps research emergency management.
MANA


----------



## linne1gi

My aunt Nancy advises.

ADVI


----------



## justjacqui

Always Drive Vehicles Intentionally

CREM


----------



## linne1gi

Crew records end Monday.
MOND


----------



## The Park Bench

Mandy only needs direction.
ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Opera never leaves you.

LEAV


----------



## justjacqui

Leaping Elephants Are Vivacious!

TMAS


----------



## linne1gi

Tuesday morning allows serendipity.  

THES


----------



## The Park Bench

The hydrogen elevates snow.
SNOW


----------



## linne1gi

She never over whelms. 

HELM


----------



## AliOop

Help! Everett likes me! 

LIKE


----------



## lsg

Let Ice Keep Eternally

ETER


----------



## linne1gi

Edward teaches economic recipes. 

IPES


----------



## justjacqui

Isla provides extra sauce

MIUV


----------



## linne1gi

Mary is under valued.

SERT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Surely Effort Rewards Triumph 

 GBFL


----------



## KimW

Girl's Best Friends Linger

TRCB


----------



## Sofiepie

Three racoons climbed boats

HUSK


----------



## IrishLass

Hugh undertakes sewing kilts.

IWWU


----------



## linne1gi

In Washington, Wilhelmina understands.

ANDS


----------



## AliOop

Ali never discloses secrets.

SECR


----------



## lsg

Secret Encounters Can Recoil

SECR


----------



## AliOop

Serious endeavors create riches.

RICH


----------



## linne1gi

Ruth is constantly happy.

APPY


----------



## AliOop

Andrew pets pretty yaks.

YAKS


----------



## linne1gi

Youth always knows something.

HING


----------



## IrishLass

Harry investigates ninja gangsters.

TAVS


----------



## linne1gi

Trust and view soaps 

SOAP


----------



## AliOop

Sorrow offers another perspective.

PERS


----------



## IrishLass

Pencil erasers remove solecisms.

SMTS


----------



## linne1gi

Santa makes terrific stuff.

TUFF


----------



## lsg

Trusty Uber Fast Facilitator

UBER


----------



## justjacqui

Usually Bears Eat Raspberries

MAST


----------



## Basil

Monkeys actually scratch thoroughly 

ALLY


----------



## KimW

All llamas love you

IWAR


----------



## Basil

Imaging waking.. and realizing.

LOVE


----------



## AliOop

Lately Ophelia veers everywhere.

EVER


----------



## lsg

Each Variable Easily Reformulates

EACH


----------



## AliOop

Exceptional ads cause hysteria.

TION


----------



## justjacqui

Thanksgiving is over now

MAND


----------



## linne1gi

Music always needs drums.

RUMS


----------



## The Park Bench

Really unique music scene.
SCEN


----------



## linne1gi

Some colors emphasize nature.  

TURE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Soaping Causes Endless Nirvana

VANA


----------



## AliOop

Vinnie's aunt never attacks.

TTAC


----------



## linne1gi

Tis true at Christmas.
TMAS


----------



## lsg

They May Attract Santa

THEY


----------



## linne1gi

To have every yellow.

LLOW


----------



## The Park Bench

Lucky Lucy's one wish.
WISH


----------



## linne1gi

Will Ingrid still hurry?

WILL


----------



## Sofiepie

Will I Learn Love

LWKR


----------



## IrishLass

Lance wore kilt regally.

BNUI


----------



## linne1gi

Bachelors never use incense.

ENSE


----------



## Relle

Eventually, Neil sat, excitedly.

BHJT


----------



## linne1gi

Becky hasn't joined Theater. 

BECK


----------



## dibbles

Before entering, children knock

KIDS


----------



## AliOop

Kindly indulge Dorian's suggestions.

DULG


----------



## IrishLass

Dastardly Ulrich lures Gretchen.

BSGA


----------



## AliOop

Bradley saved Gretchen again!

AGAI


----------



## lsg

August Gets Amazingly Itchy

GETS


----------



## linne1gi

Gretchen eagerly tackles Santa

SANT


----------



## AliOop

Santa avoids nefarious tackles.

TACK


----------



## The Park Bench

They acknowledged Clause's kindness.
KIND


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness is never done.

DONE


----------



## IrishLass

Dad overcooked Nana's eggs!

HIBT


----------



## AliOop

Hopefully IrishLass brings tiramisu. 

TIRA


----------



## linne1gi

Trust in restful art.

LART


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy always rides trains

TORF


----------



## IrishLass

Train off rail. Fly.

IRRH


----------



## linne1gi

Irish roses rarely harvested. 

STED


----------



## The Park Bench

Solstice, tonights' exciting distraction!
STAR


----------



## linne1gi

Solstice tonight, all revere!

SOLS


----------



## The Park Bench

Some only like solstices.
LIKE


----------



## AliOop

Live intentionally, kindly, everyone!

YONE


----------



## linne1gi

You only need experience.
ENCE


----------



## The Park Bench

Explain natural cosmic experiences.
COSM


----------



## AliOop

Christmas, oh so 'mazing! 

CRST


----------



## Relle

Christmas really starts tomorrow.

VBGT


----------



## Lin19687

Very Big Gift Truck

VWDT


----------



## The Park Bench

Vertical walls down town.
TOWN


----------



## AliOop

Training our wallaby now.

WALL


----------



## Relle

Wallabies are lovely larrikins.

JJYY


----------



## lsg

Julie Just Yawned Yesterday.

YAWN


----------



## AliOop

Yolanda always was nerdy.

NERD


----------



## KimW

Never estimate Relle's dictionary. 

TION


----------



## The Park Bench

Terrible irony over Nixon.
OVER


----------



## AliOop

O Violet, Everett's retching! 

RETC


----------



## Basil

Really? Everett’s temporarily contagious!


TEMP


----------



## IrishLass

Tell Everett's mom, pronto!

MSHE


----------



## Basil

Maybe she’ll heal Everett?

THEM


----------



## Relle

Terry has embarrassed Mary.

MKLL


----------



## linne1gi

Mary knows litigious legends.

GEND


----------



## AliOop

Goodness, Everett nearly died!

DIED


----------



## Basil

Dang! Is Everett dandy?!

EDDD


----------



## AliOop

Everett's doing dandy, dear. 

DEAR


----------



## KimW

Dear Everett's absolutely goofy.

OBOE


----------



## AliOop

Oh, boring old Everett.

RETT


----------



## linne1gi

Really, Everett tried tons!

TONS


----------



## Basil

Tons of nurses supported!!!!

BEST


----------



## AliOop

...because Everett supported them!! 

THEM


----------



## KimW

That handsome Everett's marvelous!

GAGE


----------



## AliOop

Gotta admire gregarious Everett!

MIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Mary is really expressive.

TOES


----------



## AliOop

Trials ordinarily evince sympathy.

ORDI


----------



## linne1gi

Ordinary recipes done  inside.
SIDE


----------



## IrishLass

Souffle is done! Enjoy!

HIGF


----------



## linne1gi

Happy is generally fantastic.
ASTI


----------



## The Park Bench

All soapers try individualism.
SOAP


----------



## linne1gi

So only angels persevere.

SOON


----------



## earlene

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious offers outstanding nuances

ALGD


----------



## lsg

All  Loofahs Get Dirty.

DIRT


----------



## linne1gi

Dignity is really temporary.

TEMP


----------



## Relle

Tibetan endangered music project

POLR


----------



## linne1gi

Please only live respectfully.
FULL


----------



## Basil

Fulltime unemployment, less luxury

JOBE


----------



## linne1gi

Juice or beer especially.

ALLY


----------



## Basil

Alway long leggings!! YAY

YEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Your exclamation always radiates.

ATES


----------



## Relle

Always time eggs separately.

NMJY


----------



## linne1gi

Never mind joyous youth!

OUTH


----------



## The Park Bench

Ours use the hippopotamus.
HIPO


----------



## linne1gi

Here icebergs perform occasionally.

ALLY


----------



## lsg

Alice Left Louisville Yesterday.

LEFT


----------



## linne1gi

Lucy endlessly forgets takeout.

LUCY


----------



## Basil

Lucy unnecessarily charged you.

FOOD


----------



## AliOop

Fierce orangutans outside, Dave!

DAVE


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t advise veterans ever!

DONT


----------



## IrishLass

Daring Orville nudges tarantula.

HBWO


----------



## linne1gi

He’s better with out!

HESB


----------



## lsg

He, Especially, Stays Back.

STAY


----------



## linne1gi

Surely, they always yield.

YIEL


----------



## KimW

Yes, indeed, everyone's lively.

LIVE


----------



## linne1gi

Look into vascular equipment.

LOOK


----------



## IrishLass

Longingly, Oscar ogles Katerina.

HSAE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hot Soap Always Entertaining 

BBGD


----------



## AliOop

Bathing beautifies gentle damsels.

DAMS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dames Attract Mens Sensitivity. 

PPLM


----------



## linne1gi

People, please live meaningfully.
PEOP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Please Enjoy Optimism Periodically 

ZABE


----------



## linne1gi

Zany, Always be energetic. 

ETIC


----------



## kaygrrl

Every Toddler Is Cute
ABCD


----------



## linne1gi

Any body can debate.

ANYB


----------



## lsg

A New Year Begins

YEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, essentially a repeat!

YESE


----------



## KimW

Yonder Everett sees eagles

BIRD


----------



## linne1gi

Brian is really dense. 

BRIA


----------



## Eclypse

Beautiful Rainbow In Air


----------



## linne1gi

Eclypse said:


> Beautiful Rainbow In Air


Eclypse, You didn't leave 4 letters.


----------



## Eclypse

Oops! 
orez


----------



## Savonette

“Oh” replied Efrem Zimbalist
FREM


----------



## linne1gi

Formal replies each month.

MONT


----------



## The Park Bench

KimW said:


> Yonder Everett sees eagles
> 
> BIRD


And.... Everett is back


----------



## The Park Bench

linne1gi said:


> Formal replies each month.
> 
> MONT


Mostly on Northern terrains.
TERR


----------



## linne1gi

Take  enough recipes Reba!

REBA


----------



## AliOop

Really? Everett's back again?? 

AGAI


----------



## KimW

Aghast, grieving about inEverettness!

READ


----------



## rymalia

Really, everyone always dies.

LIFE


----------



## linne1gi

Lotion, It's freaking essential!

TIAL


----------



## KimW

Taunting itchiness adjures lotion!

STOP


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon's taking outdoor pictures.

SHAR


----------



## KimW

Sharon has a rabbit

RABS


----------



## AliOop

Rabbits always bothered Sharon.
ARON


----------



## linne1gi

All rabbits obviously netted. 

ALLR


----------



## AliOop

Absolutely, @linne1gi loves rabbits!

RABB


----------



## linne1gi

Rabbits always bring bonuses.

BITS


----------



## Andy7891

Buns ignite tallying squats

IAWW


----------



## justjacqui

Irene Always Wears White

SERV


----------



## KimW

Sharon, Everett's rabbit vamoosed!

VAMO


----------



## linne1gi

Various accounts move over.

OVER


----------



## KimW

Onward voyages Everett's rabbits!

LITS


----------



## coastmutt

Look, It's The Sharks!

FISH


----------



## lsg

Fossilization Is Seen Here.

TGCT


----------



## Andy7891

Trex's Giant Calloused Toe

TFSH


----------



## AliOop

Trex’s feet seem huge.

HUGE


----------



## KimW

Hey, ummmm, go Everette!  

AGAN


----------



## Basil

Again! Go again Nanook!!

SGUM


----------



## KimW

Spellbinding goats upgrade merriment.

BAAH


----------



## Basil

Beginning again always helps

NORE


----------



## AliOop

No one remembers Everett. 

ONER


----------



## Basil

Only nurses, Everett responded. 

GONE


----------



## KimW

Go on, now, Everett!

ONRE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Only Non Republicans Earn.  🗳

EVSQ


----------



## AliOop

Everett, veer south quickly!

QUIC


----------



## coastmutt

Queer Unicorns Imitating Cats

WARM


----------



## KimW

Would a rabbit motivate?

MERT


----------



## AliOop

Maybe Everett's rabbits talk?

TALK


----------



## coastmutt

Talking Aliens Like KFC

SURF


----------



## lsg

Sure, Usually Ray's Fine.

RAYS


----------



## AliOop

Ray always yells, "Sweet!"

ORND


----------



## coastmutt

Oh, Ray's Not Daft!

WAVE


----------



## Basil

Wait @AliOop !! Valiant Everett!!!

SEAT


----------



## AliOop

Surely Everett achieves triumph!

TRIU


----------



## Andy7891

Truly relieved, I Undress

YFJG


----------



## IrishLass

Yolanda's fancy jewels glitter.

BATS


----------



## Vicki C

Better anchor the ship.

MEOW


----------



## Basil

Mercy, Everett’s over wars.

MEET


----------



## lsg

Make Every Event Terrific!

EVER


----------



## AliOop

Basil said:


> Mercy, Everett’s over wars.


I was about to type "_Meet Everett's other woman_" so it is good you beat me to it.  



lsg said:


> Make Every Event Terrific!
> EVER


Everett verified event rules.

RULE


----------



## The Park Bench

Rude ukeleles lead Everett.
RUDE


----------



## Basil

Riots uncontrollable determined Everett 

POOR


----------



## AliOop

People often overemphasize riches. 

MPHA


----------



## MoonGal

My Persimmons Have Aphids

LUNA


----------



## The Park Bench

Love unites notorious acts.
ACTS


----------



## coastmutt

All Cats Tie Shoes

CATS


----------



## lsg

Can A Tractor Skid?

TRAC


----------



## AliOop

Truth rarely accommodates cowards.

COWA


----------



## IrishLass

"Cooties!", Ophelia wailed anxiously.

EIHC


----------



## justjacqui

Eric insists he cares

REPL


----------



## AliOop

Really, Eric's probably lying.

ERIC


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Electronically Registered Input Censures
DOMN


----------



## SPowers

Don't offer me nachos

PLUY


----------



## The Park Bench

Plus, Lily understands you.
LILY


----------



## IrishLass

Lily is lurking yonder.

GTHN


----------



## SPowers

get the hell north!

JPWX


----------



## The Park Bench

Justin plays with xylophones.
WITH


----------



## Relle

Will is terribly hot.

HOTE


----------



## linne1gi

Howard opened the envelope.

LOPE


----------



## lsg

Look Out People, Everywhere

EVER


----------



## Basil

Everett’s visiting everyone. Really!

GONE


----------



## linne1gi

George obviously needs Everett!

GEOG


----------



## IrishLass

"Get Everett"!, ordered George

HESH


----------



## linne1gi

Happy Everett, said Hannah.

ANNA


----------



## AliOop

[_what, I am busy for a few days and y'all bring Everett back without me?_ ]

Another nerd nearly asphyxiates.

ASPH


----------



## linne1gi

Always simple plans hatched. 

CHED


----------



## The Park Bench

Chad had Everett decide.
CHAD


----------



## Basil

Chelsea  had asked David!! 


DRCE


----------



## KimW

Don't record crooning Everett!

MEND


----------



## AliOop

May Everett never die! 

RDIE


----------



## Basil

Rookies don’t interest Everett 

POOK


----------



## KimW

Pour out overripe kimchi!

HAVE


----------



## linne1gi

Honestly always value Everett. 

VALU


----------



## Basil

Verily, alligators lunge unconditionally 

COND


----------



## linne1gi

California only needs doctors. 

TORS


----------



## Basil

Torrents of rain starting 

WISH


----------



## linne1gi

What is soap happiness?

NESS


----------



## Basil

Niiiiice Everett said slyly 

SHOW


----------



## linne1gi

Should Howard optimize weeding?

DING


----------



## AliOop

Don't ignore nasty germs.

NAST


----------



## justjacqui

Nathan Ate Susan's Toast

SATS


----------



## linne1gi

Susan ate toast Saturday 

RDAY


----------



## AliOop

Rodney daringly ate yak. 

EYAK


----------



## linne1gi

Everett yells at Karen

AREN


----------



## lsg

Are Real Elephants Naughty?

REAL


----------



## linne1gi

Really, Everett always listens!

TENS


----------



## SPowers

Ted entertains every Saturday

CLUB


----------



## linne1gi

Can Linda understand blush?

LUSH


----------



## IrishLass

Linda understands several hieroglyphics.

SPDI


----------



## linne1gi

Stephanie pays dividends individually.

ALLY


----------



## The Park Bench

Alliop likes Linnes' yodeling.
LIKE


----------



## AliOop

Lorna is kinda eccentric.

LORN


----------



## Basil

Lorna ostracizes Rachelle naughtily 

NOLE


----------



## linne1gi

Nora only likes Everett.
RETT


----------



## Basil

Recently Everett’s triglycerides tripled 

CERI


----------



## linne1gi

Can Everett reverse information? 

TION


----------



## lsg

Try It On Nachos

NACH


----------



## linne1gi

Never abandon confident homework.

WORK


----------



## IrishLass

Wondrous Ophelia repairs kilts.

NWIU


----------



## linne1gi

Not without industrial underwear!

NOTW


----------



## The Park Bench

Naturally, Ophelia thanked Walter.
OPHE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia, please help Everett!

PLEA


----------



## lsg

Put Leftover Eggplant Away.

LEFT


----------



## linne1gi

Look endlessly for Tofu.

TOFU


----------



## IrishLass

"Tofu"??!!, Ophelia fearfully uttered.

PNBC


----------



## linne1gi

Please note, Biscuits contaminated!

ATED


----------



## justjacqui

Alex tried exercising daily

PINE


----------



## linne1gi

Put Inez near Everett.
PUTI


----------



## AliOop

Please understand Tom’s indecision.

INDE


----------



## linne1gi

I need details, Everett! 

INEE


----------



## Basil

Inez needs everlasting Everett 

TAIL


----------



## linne1gi

Talk about international literature. 

TURE


----------



## The Park Bench

The ultimate return Everett!
MATE


----------



## linne1gi

Mad about teaching Everett! 

MADA


----------



## AliOop

Make America dumb again. _(sorry, just could not resist and hope everyone can laugh at this).

AGAI_


----------



## Basil

Another glimmer, another inspiration 

GNPT


----------



## linne1gi

Good night poems trending. 

POEM


----------



## Tarra

Porridge or eggs, mother?

JOBS


----------



## linne1gi

Just operate beneficial scholastics 

TICS


----------



## lsg

Typically It's Called Scoliosis.

SCOL


----------



## The Park Bench

Santa Claus only looked.
ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Over Newfoundland ladies yell. 

YELL


----------



## Lynnz

You Elegant Little Lady

BRAT


----------



## AliOop

Bring ripe apples today.

ODAY


----------



## linne1gi

Olden days are yon. 

OLDE


----------



## Basil

Ohhhh love darling Everett!

DARL


----------



## linne1gi

Does anyone really love? 

LOVE


----------



## Relle

Large otter, vaccinated, eats.

BHTQ


----------



## linne1gi

Brian's helping transfer qualifications.

BRIA


----------



## The Park Bench

Brian really is attentive.
REAL


----------



## linne1gi

Really! Everett also listens! 

SNET


----------



## Basil

Shazaam!! Now Everett thinks ..

SHAZ


----------



## linne1gi

So happy about Zebras!

HAPP


----------



## Basil

Having apples, pears, peaches 

HZTS


----------



## linne1gi

Happy Zebras trust supervisors.

SORS


----------



## AliOop

Some ostracize renegade supervisors.

SUPE


----------



## linne1gi

Suzy understands passive economics.

MICS


----------



## lsg

Maybe I Can Skip

SKIP


----------



## Relle

So, Karen is pretty.

PHML


----------



## linne1gi

Personal  honesty must last.

PERS


----------



## Tarra

People earnestly respect seniors.

EARN


----------



## linne1gi

Everett always respects novices.

ICES


----------



## The Park Bench

I called Everett silly.
SILL


----------



## AliOop

Start investigating little liars.

LIAR


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s investigate area residents.

DENT


----------



## IrishLass

Darling Everett never tattles.

HIVC


----------



## linne1gi

How interesting various cultures.
HOWI


----------



## lsg

Handle Outlaws With Injunctions 
WITH


----------



## linne1gi

Without internet trouble happens.

PENS


----------



## KimW

Perhaps Everett needs sugar.

SHUG


----------



## linne1gi

Surely Harriet understands greatness.

SURE


----------



## IrishLass

Sugar, unrefined, revives Everett.

IGHE


----------



## linne1gi

It's getting hotter, Everett!

ITSG


----------



## AliOop

It's truly scorching! Gah!!

SCOR


----------



## linne1gi

Super comfortable organic rucksacks.

ACKS


----------



## KimW

All cats kill shadows.

CATS


----------



## linne1gi

Could artists take showers? 

OWER


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia watched Everett's rear. ☺

_(Sorry, is that too racy? I figured it was time for Ophelia and Everett to meet one another)._


EHPO


----------



## linne1gi

Everett hopes pleasing Ophelia. 

ELIA


----------



## KimW

Everett's love is appreciated.

OATE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia always treats Everett. 

OPHE


----------



## Basil

Ophelia perhaps HAS Everett !

EAOE


----------



## linne1gi

Even Alice observes Everett. 

ALIC


----------



## Basil

Alice looks intentionally cunning

NYIA


----------



## linne1gi

New Year’s information’s  academic.   

EMIC


----------



## lsg

Easily Make It Clean.

MAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe additional  karate  episodes?  

ODES


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar diligently excavated skeletons

SIVE


----------



## linne1gi

Should Ingrid view everything?

SHOU


----------



## KimW

Sounds hum over unicorns.

CORN


----------



## linne1gi

Can old rodeos navigate?

CANO


----------



## KimW

Cowboys always navigate orneriness!

COWS


----------



## linne1gi

Could Omar wake Susie?

SUSI


----------



## Basil

Sure, usually Sherlock investigates. 

SSSH


----------



## linne1gi

Since Sherlock shines highly.

HIGH


----------



## Basil

Heavens, investigations go haywire!

WITH


----------



## linne1gi

When ingredients trace hot.

EHOT


----------



## KimW

Everett hears Ophelia's tuba.

TUBA


----------



## linne1gi

Talk until  banned automatically.

TALK


----------



## lsg

Take A Look, Karrie!

IFIL


----------



## linne1gi

Instead, find information  lovingly.

NGLY


----------



## Calisoul

No Girl Loves Yodeling 
PENS


----------



## linne1gi

Psst! Everett never sleeps!

PSST


----------



## The Park Bench

Pass Steve some toast.
SOME


----------



## linne1gi

She's onery! Mom exclaimed. 

IMED


----------



## IrishLass

Igor mocks Everett deviously.

PHSI


----------



## linne1gi

Perhaps Hector should inquire?

UIRE


----------



## KimW

Undo inquiry reels Everett.

REEL


----------



## linne1gi

Really, even Everett loses. 

OSES


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia smacked Everett soundly.

SOUN


----------



## linne1gi

So Ophelia uses newspapers. 

APER


----------



## Basil

Adorable perhaps ... Earnestly romantic 

APPR


----------



## linne1gi

Always prepared, pretty reasonable. 

ALWA


----------



## lsg

A Lama Was Awake!

ISTB


----------



## linne1gi

Is Stanley Tucci believable?

TUCC


----------



## Basil

Tucci unbelievably cute, caring

BESE


----------



## linne1gi

But Everett’s still excellent!

LENT


----------



## The Park Bench

Lazy Everett never tries.
TRIE


----------



## linne1gi

Teaching really inspires Everett

TEAC


----------



## Relle

Timber export advisory committee.

MKOO


----------



## justjacqui

My Koala Orders Oranges

RANG


----------



## Basil

Really, alligators never gnaw

SORE


----------



## IrishLass

Some ostriches read English.

AMNR


----------



## Basil

Alligators might not read 

DORR


----------



## Calisoul

Don’t order raw rabbit 

YAYA


----------



## lsg

Yes, Avoid Young Avocados.

ICTM


----------



## Calisoul

Ice cream tastes magnificent 

JONE


----------



## Basil

Jolly old Nicholas everyday 

SAIT


----------



## The Park Bench

Say amen in time.
AMEN


----------



## Basil

Alligators make Everett nervous 

SHAK


----------



## justjacqui

Some humans are kind

CAFR


----------



## Tarra

Careless Affairs Forever Regret

LYNK


----------



## The Park Bench

Look, yodelers now know!
LOOK


----------



## KimW

Look, Ophelia's over kinked!

DALY


----------



## justjacqui

Do Alligators Like Yams?

SEDO


----------



## Basil

Since Everett does obviously! 

OOPS


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia orders pretty soaps.

PRET


----------



## lsg

Platinum Rings Extremely Tarnished.

RING


----------



## KimW

Ringing in new goats.

BAAH


----------



## The Park Bench

Bring a awesome hat!
SOME


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Sunflowers Orchids Magnolias Everywhere .
RSPA


----------



## newbie

Regulators Surprise Punctual Accountant

FUTK


----------



## linne1gi

Fall under the kaboodle.

ODLE


----------



## IrishLass

Odious Darin lies effortlessly.

DETH


----------



## AliOop

Darin, effortless total huckster!

HUCK


----------



## linne1gi

Howard understands capricious kindergarteners.

NERS


----------



## KimW

Now Everett's running scared.

RUNN


----------



## linne1gi

Richard understands nightly numbers. 

RICH


----------



## AliOop

Rarely is chattering helpful.

HELP


----------



## lsg

Haylofts Echo Loudly, People!

ECHO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Everyone Can Have Oatmeal
MEAL


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe Everett acts lightly.

MAYB


----------



## Basil

Maybe @AliOop yodels beauteously!

BISL


----------



## IrishLass

Basil is is singing legato.

SOHV


----------



## Relle

Singing opera has value.

VAXZ


----------



## AliOop

Verily, AliOop's xylophone zings!

YLOP


----------



## lsg

You Left Out, Please.

LEFT


----------



## KimW

Let everyone's falsetto trill!

LETS


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> Laughter, Everett feels terrific.
> 
> LAUG


Listen Everett tells someone.

EONE


----------



## AliOop

Even Ophelia needs Everett!

PHLI


----------



## linne1gi

Please help Linda interpret. 

PLEA


----------



## Everhoppy

Plumbers Like Eating Apples

OKDZ


----------



## linne1gi

Ordinary kudos dominate zoom.

ZOOM


----------



## AliOop

Zero ostriches order meat.

OSTR


----------



## linne1gi

Ostriches still trust roosters. 

OSTR


----------



## The Park Bench

Ostriches still try running.
OSTR


----------



## linne1gi

One story teller restates.

ONES


----------



## IrishLass

Ostriches never eat spaghetti.

HSER


----------



## linne1gi

History says, education revolutionizes.

IZES


----------



## dibbles

itchy zebra enjoys scratching

ITCH


----------



## justjacqui

Isabelle thought Cameron had..

CHER


----------



## AliOop

Crikey, help Everett run!

EOFO


----------



## Relle

Electrocuted Ostriches flee offended.

JNGQ


----------



## lsg

Jury's Not Getting Queued.

JURY


----------



## linne1gi

Just understand rambunctious yellowjackets.

KETS


----------



## Corsara

Kangaroos Even Tailor Suits

KYSJ


----------



## linne1gi

Kangaroos yelling since January. 

UARY


----------



## The Park Bench

Unless apes rarely yell.
APES


----------



## linne1gi

Alison prepared Everett solely. 

SOLE


----------



## KimW

Sappy Ophelia loves Everette!

SGEB


----------



## linne1gi

She’s getting Everett back.

BACK


----------



## lsg

But Admits Chasing Ken.

CHAS


----------



## linne1gi

Could have answers societal. 

ETAL


----------



## KimW

Everett talks a lot!

TAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Taxis are kinda essential. 

TIAL


----------



## Relle

The Iris are limp

LIMO


----------



## linne1gi

Looking in my oils.

OILS


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia's interest likely subsided.

SUBS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Soaping Understanding Basic Science  
SOAP


----------



## linne1gi

Since Ophelia always prays.

PRAY


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Prayers Raises Awareness Yourself
YOUR


----------



## AliOop

Yaks often undulate rhythmically.

YAKS


----------



## linne1gi

You always know stuff. 

TUFF


----------



## Relle

Tuberose underneath feel fluffy.

VGFY


----------



## linne1gi

Valentines gifts for yogis.

VALE


----------



## Basil

Valentines ALWAYS love EVERETT 

GEEE


----------



## linne1gi

Goodness, Everett ends everything!

HING


----------



## AliOop

Harold, Inez needs groceries!

GROC


----------



## linne1gi

Getting right on classification.

GETT


----------



## KimW

Get Everett's tuba trunk!

TUBA


----------



## linne1gi

Totally under buying alcohol!

OHOL


----------



## lsg

Owls Have Oily Legs.

LEGS


----------



## linne1gi

Let Everett gamble some. 

SOME


----------



## Relle

Snakes often mimic eels.

MIMK


----------



## linne1gi

Mothers invited  mostly kids.

KIDS


----------



## Basil

Kids imitate does sweetly

DOES


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t object, Everett soaps!

DONT


----------



## lsg

Do Ostriches Need Treatment?
ITBZ


----------



## linne1gi

It’s translated by zebras.   

BRAS


----------



## Basil

Basically, Rambo ALWAYS soaps

RABO


----------



## linne1gi

Rambo always buy organic. 

RAMB


----------



## Relle

Read and memorize books.

ILOP


----------



## lsg

I Like Old People.

LIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Lye is kinda expensive.

SIVE


----------



## The Park Bench

Sammy is very envious.
VERY


----------



## linne1gi

Very entertaining recipe y’all!

YALL


----------



## AliOop

Younger AliOop looked lovely. 

LOOK


----------



## linne1gi

Leaning over onto kayak. 

LEAN


----------



## AliOop

Leave Everett alone now!

ALON


----------



## linne1gi

Also let’s optimize needles. 

DLES


----------



## Relle

Don't let emus sleep.

KKYR


----------



## linne1gi

Kayaks keep yellow  roofs. 

ROOF


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Rejoice Onscreen Olympic Fave
FAVE


----------



## linne1gi

February always varies erratically.

FEBR


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Ferrets Eating Bran Rice    
BRAN


----------



## linne1gi

Bachelors really are nice.

BACH


----------



## justjacqui

Basic Analysis Can Help

CHEN


----------



## linne1gi

Can handymen entertain newbies?

NEWB


----------



## KimW

Not everyone will begin.

NOTE


----------



## linne1gi

No, others think enough.

ENOU


----------



## KimW

Everett needs Ophelia's unicorn.

BLUE

_...I couldn't help myself...  _


----------



## AliOop

Believe live unicorns, Everett! 

UNIC


----------



## lsg

Use New Ingredients, Carl!

CARL


----------



## linne1gi

Can anyone really love?
LOVE


----------



## AliOop

Look! Orangutangs veering east! 

ORAN


----------



## linne1gi

Orangutans really! And, not!

DNOT


----------



## AliOop

Don't negate orangutangs totally!

TOTA


----------



## linne1gi

Ten orangutans talking away.

AWAY


----------



## Relle

Always wash away yuk.

KYPP


----------



## linne1gi

Keeping yuck powder pot. 

KEEP


----------



## IrishLass

Keep everything except parasites.

GROT


----------



## Relle

Grow red orange tomatoes.

TYRW


----------



## linne1gi

Good relatives often translate.

LATE


----------



## lsg

Let All Tantrums Expire.

EXPI


----------



## linne1gi

Evidently xylophones predict inquisitiveness. 

NESS


----------



## Something witty

Not Easy Sussing Scorpios

HPTA


----------



## linne1gi

Help please teaching assistants.
HELP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hour Elapsed Leaving Plain 
HOUR


----------



## linne1gi

How officers  use  restaurants. 


OFFI


----------



## Something witty

Often Ferrets Furiously Itch

ITCH


----------



## linne1gi

It's true, couples hunt.

HUNT


----------



## KimW

Handsome Umbrellabirds nibble termites.

HAND


----------



## AliOop

Hurry! Angels never dilly-dally.

ANGE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Another Angle Gaging Efficiency
ANGLE


----------



## linne1gi

Always needing glasses lately!

ALWA


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ally loves walking around 
GTFR


----------



## AliOop

Get that frog, Ralphie!

RLPH


----------



## linne1gi

Really loving playing here.

HERE


----------



## AliOop

Help Everett reach eternity.

NITY


----------



## linne1gi

Not in ten years. 

YEAR


----------



## KimW

Yonder, Everett arranges roadrunners.

ROAD


----------



## linne1gi

Radicals only assume desperation.

RADI


----------



## Relle

Read and delete immediately.

MKOO


----------



## KimW

My kangaroo's overly oafish.

KANG


----------



## linne1gi

Kayakers  are not growing.

GROW


----------



## justjacqui

Gerald rates our water

DFRE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dream Freely Raise Expectation  
RISE


----------



## Relle

Research into sea elevation.

SLAA


----------



## lsg

Slow Limping Always Accepted

TCAY


----------



## linne1gi

Totally can always yell.

TOTA


----------



## IrishLass

Tentatively, Oscar tries anchovies.

APTU


----------



## linne1gi

Alrighty people, terminate Ursula. 

SULA


----------



## Relle

Sue, usually loves anchovies.

NJUY


----------



## linne1gi

No  judging useless  yawning. 

JUDG


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Just Uber Daily Girl..
GIRL


----------



## linne1gi

Great idea, really like!

LIKE


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy Is Kissing Everyone

STAG


----------



## linne1gi

Stop taking anymore gifts. 

STOP


----------



## AliOop

Someone tell Ophelia, please!

LIAP


----------



## linne1gi

Lately, interest appears possible.

POSS


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps Ophelia shouldn't sing.

SSHC


----------



## justjacqui

Susan should have come!

OMDS


----------



## linne1gi

Singing should hasten control.

CONT


----------



## KimW

Can Ophelia not tarry?

YESS


----------



## linne1gi

Yes everything should stay. 

STAY


----------



## AliOop

Stop teasing AliOop's yaks!

YAKS


----------



## Relle

Yaks are kind souls.

SOUL


----------



## linne1gi

Sally only uses lavender.

SALL


----------



## KimW

Should all llamas leap?

LEAP


----------



## linne1gi

Let Everett answer problems.

EVER


----------



## KimW

Every vermin, Everett rescues!

CUES


----------



## linne1gi

Checks under Everett survive. 

SURV


----------



## KimW

Surely umpires revere vegetables.

UMPS


----------



## linne1gi

Umpires may push specifics.

SPEC


----------



## justjacqui

Some people enjoy cabbage

BATC


----------



## linne1gi

Berries always taste complicated. 

BERR


----------



## KimW

Beware, Everett's riding rhinoceroses!

RHIN


----------



## linne1gi

Really hot in Nashville! 

NASH


----------



## Relle

Narwhals are surely hard.

PPPQ


----------



## linne1gi

Peter picked peppers quantitatively. 

QUAN


----------



## Relle

Quandongs usually are nice.

MMWW


----------



## linne1gi

Monday’s may worsen wear. 

MOND


----------



## justjacqui

Martha Orders New Dictionaries

FOUR


----------



## Relle

Francis only uses recipes.

GFBB


----------



## linne1gi

Get Francis baby bombs.

FRAN


----------



## lsg

Friends Rarely Act Nasty.

NAST


----------



## linne1gi

Never allow standard transmissions. 

TRAN


----------



## KimW

Transmissions running automatically, never!     

NEVE


----------



## AliOop

No Everett, veer east!

ABCD


----------



## linne1gi

Always be considerate daily.
CONS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Come On Newbies Showtime
COME


----------



## linne1gi

Come on master entertainers!

MAST


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Most Assisted Soapers Triumph.
MOST


----------



## linne1gi

Make only soap trace. 

TRAC


----------



## IrishLass

Trained rat acrobat crashes.

FOHW


----------



## lsg

Few Owls Have Worms

WORM


----------



## linne1gi

What oils really matter? 

WHAT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

With him amazing trail.
ELLA


----------



## linne1gi

Everett loves lilac apples. 

APPL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Apple Pear Peaches Love
LOVE


----------



## KimW

Loving Ophelia vanquished Everett!

VANE


----------



## linne1gi

Vanna always needs Everett.

VANN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Variables Always Need NaOH
NAOH


----------



## Relle

Not all otters hiccup.

VVJL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Victor Valley Junior League
SOAP


----------



## linne1gi

Same opportunity always persists.

PERS


----------



## AliOop

Persistent Everett rattles Sophia.

SOPH


----------



## linne1gi

Surely Ophelia pleases Harvey. 

HARV


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Happy Adventures RV'ING
GBFD


----------



## linne1gi

Get baking for doctors. 

GETB


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Gotta Enjoy The Butterfly's
FFCP


----------



## linne1gi

Fragrance free can pertain. 

RSVP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Reverse Structure Verses Probable
MSPH


----------



## Relle

My seal plays hockey.

ZVII


----------



## lsg

Zaps Verify Illusions Imediately

IRHY


----------



## linne1gi

Interesting research has yield. 

YIEL


----------



## AliOop

Yowsa! Imelda electrocuted Larry!! 

LARR


----------



## linne1gi

Larry always reads robustly.

ROBU


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Reverend Osborne Brings Unity
CHZX


----------



## linne1gi

Can happy zebras xerox?

XERO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Xiomara Enjoys Running Outside
AAQP


----------



## linne1gi

Always answer questions properly.

 PROP


----------



## justjacqui

Please Request Our Price

HSOC


----------



## linne1gi

Hosts should occasionally cook. 

COOK


----------



## AliOop

Cranky Ophelia ordered keilbasa.

BASA


----------



## linne1gi

Bacteria always somehow accelerates.

ACCE


----------



## Relle

A cool cucumber exists.

BBHY


----------



## lsg

Burt's Bees Helps Yuppies

BURT


----------



## linne1gi

Butter hardens really totally.

BUTT


----------



## SPowers

Button up that tunic

SYTN


----------



## linne1gi

Soon you’ll think newspapers. 

SOAP


----------



## Tara_H

Son of a... penguin!

SOTR


----------



## linne1gi

Similar oils to rebatch.

ATCH


----------



## justjacqui

Always Teach Children History

HOSB


----------



## linne1gi

Henry owns sticky buns.

BUNS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Betty Usually Nibbles Snickers 
AWQT


----------



## lsg

Aloe Will Quit Tracing

TRAC


----------



## linne1gi

Track racing activities continue. 

INUE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Iinne Never Undervalues Ever 
PDKU


----------



## Tara_H

Please don't kill us! :-o

Pphh


----------



## linne1gi

Please play hearts honestly. 

PLEA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Politeness Leave's Everlasting Adornment
HGFA


----------



## linne1gi

Happy groups feel amazing.

ZING


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Zips Inside Never Gather
DFVU


----------



## linne1gi

Dangerous fragrance variety unmatched. 

FRAG


----------



## IrishLass

Foolishly, Reginald antagonizes gorillas.

HBWO


----------



## Tara_H

Husband became world overlord 

LATC


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Latest Attempt Trying Colors 
MNKZ


----------



## LittleJ

Kishore Kumar yodels regularly. (Apparently, the last post wasn't really the last post)

Many newcomers know zilch.

DJPL


----------



## IrishLass

Don't jump pachyderms, Louis!

LDLU


----------



## AliOop

Look, Dad'll likely understand.

STAN


----------



## lsg

Stan's Talkative And Nervous

NERV


----------



## Tara_H

Never engage rhinos voluntarily!

PEST


----------



## AliOop

Persimmons emit strong taste.

MMON


----------



## IrishLass

Mopey Maxwell's overbearingly negative.

GHIS


----------



## AliOop

Geraldo has interesting spectacles.

ACLE


----------



## justjacqui

Alison cuddles Lemurs enthusiastically 

CULT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Cousin Uriel Loves Tamales
TAMA


----------



## KimW

Tamales and maters always!

WAYS


----------



## AliOop

"What?!" Alison yelled snidely.

SNID


----------



## Relle

Surely Neil isn't dead.

UULL


----------



## IrishLass

Ursula unfortunately lacks logic.

SASB


----------



## Tara_H

Sit and soap, bud.

SIAB


----------



## Relle

Soap is always bartered.

WQYY


----------



## AliOop

Why question your yaya? _(edit: at least one of you thought I meant something crude. I apologize; "yaya" is the Greek term for "grandma." Wasn't aware of the other meaning till I was alerted.) _

STIO


----------



## IrishLass

Slushy terrain imperiled ostriches.

TAFD


----------



## lsg

Tad's A Fine Dude!

FINE


----------



## Tara_H

Filthiness in nearly everything...

(Sorry @AliOop, I thought it was intentional!)

INTE


----------



## KimW

Inward newts trip EVERETT!

_(I knew what @AliOop meant! Y'all are bad...lol)_

NEWT


----------



## GemstonePony

Nearly everyone wants treats.

EQUE

Edit: oops, replying to previous post isn't protocol.


----------



## justjacqui

Every Queen Understands Etiquette

BDAS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Brandy Dandy Always Smiles

FPLV


----------



## justjacqui

Frank prefers living vicariously 

GMBA


----------



## AliOop

Grandma might be addled. 

ADDL


----------



## Relle

Always dig dahlias limbered. 

JIOP


----------



## linne1gi

Jump into otter prizes. 

JUMP


----------



## IrishLass

Jungle underbrush masked python.

LOME


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Love Over Money Everytime
LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Looking out very easily.

OUTM


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia underestimated Talullah's morals.

STIM


----------



## linne1gi

Still taking immune modulators.

IMMU


----------



## lsg

Immunizations May Mean Upset

UPSE


----------



## linne1gi

Under personal security essentially. 

PERS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Paula  Esteban Rather Sunbath
PAUL


----------



## linne1gi

Please add useful lotions. 

LOTI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Lots Of Time Initially 
LOTS


----------



## linne1gi

Lotion often tickles skin. 

SKIN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Skin Kindness Introduces Nurturing 
BBFT


----------



## linne1gi

Best business for teachers?

TEAC


----------



## AliOop

Teachers easily accept children.

CHIL


----------



## linne1gi

Children hate illness lately.

HATE


----------



## Tara_H

Hug and tickle everyone!

WAVY


----------



## SPowers

What a vexing year!

TTIL


----------



## GemstonePony

This train is long.

NITD


----------



## AliOop

Never interrupt @Tara_H's designs!   

DESI


----------



## Tara_H

Definitely exclude soaping interruptions 

TGGS


----------



## linne1gi

Thanks guys, great soaps! 

SOAP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Soaps Often Always Pleases 
MXQA


----------



## AliOop

Most xenophobes quickly attack.

ATTA


----------



## IrishLass

Afternoon tea tempts AliOop.

CSAD


----------



## AliOop

_@IrishLass I'm not a tea fan, but if you said "treats," "tarts," or "toffees" you would be spot on_  

Can soap addiction damage?

MAGE


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe add glycerin extra?

MAYB


----------



## Tara_H

Many addictions yield benefits...   

BLAN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Blue Lagoon Attracts Nightingale's 
BLUE


----------



## KimW

Bob labors under emus.

EMUS


----------



## linne1gi

Enjoy music until sunset.

ENJO


----------



## KimW

Every nightingale jabbers overtures.

OVER


----------



## linne1gi

Obviously Vera estimates radically.

VERA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Vera Entered Rose Assembly  

APZX


----------



## linne1gi

Alice played zebras xylophone.

XYLO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Xiomara Yodel's Long Overtones 
ABTU


----------



## Tara_H

Angry baboons turned up!

THEN


----------



## linne1gi

Tom has enough nobility.

TOMH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tomatoes Onions Make Hotsauce 

MAKE


----------



## Tara_H

Make any kale edible?

KALE


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness always looks elegant.

KIND


----------



## GemstonePony

Kale is not dangerous.

BIFA


----------



## The Park Bench

But, I found almonds.
ALMO


----------



## linne1gi

Alice likes my omelets. 

OMEL


----------



## KimW

Ophelia makes Everett looney.

MAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe another kindness Everett?

MAYB


----------



## lsg

Make A Yard Beautiful.

YARD


----------



## linne1gi

You always remember dad.

DADS


----------



## The Park Bench

Design a dish soap.
DISH


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Did Irene say “hummus”?

PHIE


----------



## linne1gi

Please hurry I’m exhausted. 

EXHA


----------



## The Park Bench

KimW said:


> Ophelia makes Everett looney.
> 
> MAKE


I've been on vacation for 6 weeks and Everett is still here!  I love it!!


----------



## linne1gi

Must advise keeping Everett. 

EVER


----------



## lsg

Each Violet Exact Replica

EXAC


----------



## linne1gi

Each xylophone acts controlled.

XYLO


----------



## AliOop

Xerxes' yeomanly legs overcome.

MANL

_(As a former track runner, I was picturing him running hurdles. That's all! Nothing to see here... move along..)_


----------



## KimW

Momentous Alioop's neato lingo!

LING


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s increase neutral grams.

GRAM


----------



## Relle

Graham runs amuck mainly.

KKTY


----------



## lsg

Kinky Kangaroo Trips Yak.

TRIP


----------



## Tara_H

Tanks repel invading paratroopers

GOAT


----------



## linne1gi

Going on a toot!

TOOT


----------



## IrishLass

Theodore overloads on tequila.

AHTS


----------



## linne1gi

Alice has Tourettes Syndrome.

SYND


----------



## justjacqui

Send Your Note Darling

IMDP


----------



## Relle

I made dessert properly.

EIOU


----------



## linne1gi

Everything inside orange universe.

ORAN


----------



## IrishLass

"Oh, Reginald!", Ophelia needled.

SMDO


----------



## Tara_H

Suddenly, Macbeth danced onstage...

ONST


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia needs special tables. 

OPHE


----------



## Relle

Only Pam has eggs.

MKIU


----------



## KimW

My kite is untethered.

NONA


----------



## IrishLass

Noreen ordered nine appletinis.

AGPD


----------



## linne1gi

Agnes gave permission deeply.

DEEP


----------



## IrishLass

Don't ever embrace porcupines.

YGPE


----------



## lsg

Youths Get Pimples Easily

EASI


----------



## linne1gi

Esther always shows intelligence. 

ESTH


----------



## IrishLass

Everette's sister, Tammy hikes.

SAPT


----------



## linne1gi

Sarah also partially trains.

SARA


----------



## IrishLass

Some ants revolt anteaters.

ASDN


----------



## AliOop

"Aha!" screamed Donald. "Never!!"

NEVE


----------



## The Park Bench

Never Everett verified, ever.
EVER


----------



## AliOop

Nobody's verified Everett's existence....

EXIS


----------



## linne1gi

Everett’s xray  information sucks. 

XRAY


----------



## AliOop

Xrays really annoy Yolanda.

YOLA


----------



## linne1gi

Yolanda only likes artichokes.

CHOK


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Choose Honor Openly Knowing  
AQWE


----------



## linne1gi

Always quick with empathy.

EMPA


----------



## The Park Bench

Everett may pass anyway.
PASS


----------



## linne1gi

Put away storage supplies.

AWAY


----------



## Tara_H

Anyone want a yoghurt?

YOGI


----------



## linne1gi

Yogurt only gives indigestion.

ONLY


----------



## AliOop

Ophelia never liked yogurt.

OPHE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia passed her economics.

ECON


----------



## Relle

Everybody can oxygenate naturally.

DWQS


----------



## IrishLass

Duck without quacker sad.

NANV


----------



## linne1gi

Need awesome new vaccine.

NEED


----------



## Tara_H

Nobody enjoys economics degrees.

ECON


----------



## gladysjones

Everyone come over now

UWMA


----------



## linne1gi

Usually we maintain art.

WEMA


----------



## lsg

What Every Mother Acknowledges

WHAT


----------



## linne1gi

When has Alice threatened?

ALIC


----------



## Tara_H

Alice lurks in closet

KUGE


----------



## linne1gi

Keeping up good economics.
ECON


----------



## gladysjones

Excel contains objective numbers

SOFA


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila offers free advice.
OFFE


----------



## IrishLass

Ophelia frequently feeds Everette. 

BHAH


----------



## linne1gi

Basically hopes are happy.
BASI


----------



## The Park Bench

Better ask someone inside.
SIDE


----------



## AliOop

ShyLy, IrishLass declined eclairs.

ECLA

_Edited per @IrishLass' statement below:  "*Slyly*, IrishLass *devoured* eclairs_."


----------



## linne1gi

Elsa could  love anchovies 

ELSA


----------



## IrishLass

Everette's lobster slinked away.

IMIE





AliOop said:


> ShyLy, IrishLass declined eclairs.
> 
> ECLA



LOL I would absolutely, most definitely never, ever decline an eclair, chocolate or otherwise.


----------



## Relle

I make intoxicated eggnog.

OGGN


----------



## lsg

Old Gents Get Nervous.

GENT


----------



## linne1gi

Get Everett new things.

THIN


----------



## AliOop

Thelma helped Inez navigate.

NAVI


----------



## linne1gi

Never avoid valedictorians instinctually.

INST


----------



## gladysjones

Inez never sells trout

SCAN


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila could answer newsletters.
SHEI


----------



## justjacqui

Susan Has Eaten Ice

SOLB


----------



## linne1gi

Susan only likes bananas.
BANA


----------



## gladysjones

Beatrice always needs ants 

ANTS


----------



## linne1gi

Alice needs terrific shoes.
SHOE


----------



## justjacqui

Should Henry Open Envelopes?

PATS


----------



## IrishLass

Pasty Alfred treasured sunshine.

NSVD


----------



## linne1gi

Need southern venue detour.

DETO


----------



## lsg

Don't Eat Tomatoes Overmuch.

DONT


----------



## AliOop

Delilah orchestrated nefarious tricks.

NEFA


----------



## linne1gi

Now Edna fears adventures.
EDNA


----------



## justjacqui

Emma Doesn't Need Apples

RSCF


----------



## linne1gi

Richard seems confused finally.
RICH


----------



## gladysjones

Red is color hot

FLAG


----------



## linne1gi

Fannie loves artistic games.
GAME


----------



## justjacqui

George Ate My Enchilada

WHIM


----------



## linne1gi

What happened in Mexico?

WHAT


----------



## Tara_H

We had ample tequila.

ACCE


----------



## lsg

A Cat Climbed Excessively
CLIM


----------



## linne1gi

Christine loves internet magazines.
MAGA


----------



## Savonette

Made a gorgeous aspic!
SASP


----------



## linne1gi

Susan answers specific people.
SUSA


----------



## gladysjones

Susan used Sarah's auto 

AUTO


----------



## linne1gi

Anna understands tremendous  occasions.
DOUS


----------



## KimW

Does Ophelia use Secret?

DNKY


----------



## linne1gi

Donna needs kind youths.
KIND


----------



## KimW

Kindle innermost napping desires.

SIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Susan isn’t really extraterrestrial.

ISNT


----------



## lsg

Isaac Seems Naughty Today!

NAUG


----------



## linne1gi

Needless arguments use guidelines.

GUID


----------



## gladysjones

God undos infinite doubt

HOPE


----------



## linne1gi

Honest opportunities prepare everyone.

OPPO


----------



## AliOop

Orwell pressured poor Ophelia.

PRES


----------



## linne1gi

Please remember every soap.

SOAP


----------



## lsg

Send Only Appropriate Packaging

ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia needs lye yesterday.

YEST


----------



## SPowers

Yes, everything stays true!

MYUK


----------



## linne1gi

My youthful uncle kayaks.

KAYA


----------



## justjacqui

Kindly assist your aunt

ENNY


----------



## gladysjones

Enough negative Nancy yakking 

YACK


----------



## linne1gi

You always can kayak.

KAYA


----------



## IrishLass

Kayaks are yacht's antitheses.

OSAB


----------



## linne1gi

Ordinary signs are back.

BACK


----------



## lsg

Berries Are Cunning Keepers!

MDLK


----------



## linne1gi

Massive doughnuts look kooky.

KOOK


----------



## Daisy

Ken overreacted over knighthood

MOAM


----------



## linne1gi

Mom ostentatiously announced musically.

MUSI


----------



## IrishLass

Musicians universally sing instinctively.

SING


----------



## gladysjones

Sadly Inez never goes 

GOES


----------



## KimW

Get on Everett's side!

SIDE


----------



## linne1gi

Sam imagines docile elephants.

ELEP


----------



## Tara_H

Elliot liberated ET permanently   

REBG


----------



## linne1gi

Ruth eventually buys groceries.
RUTH


----------



## Daisy

Remembered ultimate truth holds

PETE


----------



## linne1gi

Passion endlessly triggers experimentation.

BILL


----------



## justjacqui

But I Love Lollipops

TAVW


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas also views weather.

BHIT


----------



## Daisy

Betty hates idle team
IDLX


----------



## justjacqui

Isabelle Doesn't like Xylophones 

HAYR


----------



## linne1gi

Howard also yelled radically.

YELL


----------



## Daisy

Yodeling Eddy loves Lola

PARI


----------



## justjacqui

Peter Always Runs Inside

BOFH


----------



## linne1gi

Brian often fears happiness.

HAPP


----------



## lsg

Have A Pretty Pencil

PENC


----------



## linne1gi

Priscilla eats no cabbage.

CABB


----------



## gladysjones

Christians are baptized believers

BAPT


----------



## AliOop

Baptizing all people today!

TODA


----------



## linne1gi

Today only demons abound.

ONLY


----------



## lsg

One Naturally Likes Yogurt.

MDNI


----------



## The Park Bench

Most don't need it.
NEED


----------



## linne1gi

Never ever eat doughnuts.
EVER


----------



## KimW

Eclairs vex Everett's reserve.

SERV


----------



## AliOop

Serve Everett raw veal.

VEAL


----------



## linne1gi

Veal enjoyed and loved.

LOVE


----------



## Tara_H

Left over veal expires.

EXPI


----------



## linne1gi

Every Xray planned individually. 

HOUV


----------



## lsg

Harold Obviously Understands Veracity.

OBVI


----------



## gladysjones

Octavius begrudgingly violates instructions 

GRUD


----------



## AliOop

Geraldo really underestimated Delilah.

ILAH


----------



## linne1gi

Initially Linda answered Henry.

LIND


----------



## Daisy

London is never dull

PIGE


----------



## linne1gi

Pacific Islands get environmentalists.

PACI


----------



## gladysjones

Predisposed ailments clearly indigenous

INDI


----------



## linne1gi

Individual needs don’t impact.

IMPA


----------



## gladysjones

Im ma play around

IMMA


----------



## linne1gi

Instead make money anytime.

TIME


----------



## Tara_H

This is my egg. 

HEBI


----------



## linne1gi

Henry enjoys breaks inside.

HENY


----------



## AliOop

Happy Everett never yells.

APPY


----------



## gladysjones

Anna plays peekaboo yearly

YEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, Earnest always replies.

REPL


----------



## AliOop

"Reply!" Earnest pouted loudly.

LOUD


----------



## linne1gi

Linda only uses databases.

DATA


----------



## lsg

Did Arthur Try Adapting?

ADAP


----------



## linne1gi

Alice dances around people.

DANC


----------



## gladysjones

Diane announces nobody's coming 

BODY


----------



## linne1gi

Brian oddly denies youth.

DENY


----------



## Tara_H

Doesn't everybody need youth?

YNKR


----------



## linne1gi

Yvonne needs knowledge rapidly.
YVON


----------



## gladysjones

Yesterday Valerie offered neptunes 

CHIP


----------



## linne1gi

Cookies hardly improve people.

PEOP


----------



## IrishLass

People everywhere oppose potholes.

TLTS


----------



## linne1gi

Trust Lily to stay.

STAY


----------



## justjacqui

Susie tells Andrew "Yes!"

NIDS


----------



## linne1gi

Natalie is definitely secretive.

SECR


----------



## gladysjones

Stop eating chicken rice 

RICE


----------



## linne1gi

Rosie is certainly expressive!

EXPR


----------



## lsg

Each Xray Presents Readouts

PRES


----------



## linne1gi

Peter really eats slowly.
EATS


----------



## Daisy

Pretty Rose eats Sushi

NAIR


----------



## linne1gi

Nadine also ingests regularly.

REGU


----------



## Tara_H

Reginald eats gluttonously, unfortunately

LYRO


----------



## linne1gi

Linda’s yearning reflects order.

LIND


----------



## lsg

Let Individual Needs Decide.

INDI


----------



## linne1gi

Individual needs definitely increase.

DUAL


----------



## gladysjones

Donald understood about love 

LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda’s opinion varies endlessly.

OPIN.


----------



## Daisy

Opinions petrify Irene needlessly

PETR


----------



## gladysjones

Please ensure timely response 

TIME


----------



## linne1gi

Timothy imagined my endorsement.

IMAG


----------



## AliOop

I made amazing gelato!

GELA


----------



## linne1gi

Georgia’s elegance lacks authenticity.

GEOR


----------



## IrishLass

Georgina enthusiastically orders ratatouille.

ROLT


----------



## linne1gi

Roger only likes turnips.

TURN


----------



## AliOop

Turnips undermine Roger's nirvana.

NIRV


----------



## Tara_H

Nirvana is relentlessly vegan.

VEGA


----------



## linne1gi

Vegans everywhere get antsy.

ANTS


----------



## The Park Bench

Although, Nirvana took some.
TOOK


----------



## linne1gi

Timothy only orders KOH

GHOT.  (Sorry!)


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Timothy only orders KOH


Oops, @linne1gi we need your letters, please!


----------



## justjacqui

Gina Hates Ordering Tulips

SULB


----------



## Tara_H

She underestimates large bulbs.

FLRS


----------



## linne1gi

Florida looks really superb.

LOOK


----------



## lsg

Leave Out Old Kits

KITS


----------



## linne1gi

Kayaking isn’t that superior.

SUPE


----------



## gladysjones

Some users prefer email 

USER


----------



## AliOop

Ursula stole Everett's raviolis.

ESUH


----------



## justjacqui

Everyone Should Understand Happiness

FSDA


----------



## Relle

Freida somehow does acrobatics.

ACRO


----------



## linne1gi

Alice can rotate onions.

ROTA


----------



## AliOop

Reality often tricks Antoine.

ALIT


----------



## linne1gi

Antoine’s learning international talking.

TALK


----------



## lsg

Take A Long Kip!

LONG


----------



## linne1gi

Linda only needs guidance.

INLY


----------



## Daisy

Indigo never likes yaupers

YAUP


----------



## linne1gi

You always underestimate psychotics!

PSYC


----------



## AliOop

Psychotics sometimes yell crazily.

CRAZ


----------



## linne1gi

Coral reefs are zoological.

CORA


----------



## AliOop

Crikey! Ophelia really argues!

ARGU


----------



## KimW

Are rhinos good Uncles?

GOOD


----------



## Tara_H

Generally; obviously orangutans disagree.

DISA


----------



## earlene

Dystopian Insurrectionists Survived Armageddon

PACE


----------



## linne1gi

Please accept coconut essentials.

COCO


----------



## Relle

Coconut oil can overheat.

OORB


----------



## AliOop

Orangutans often run by.

UNBY


----------



## lsg

Useless Nibs Bring Yuckiness

BRIN


----------



## Daisy

Breathless Roger invited Nellie

ROGE


----------



## AliOop

... Roger often gets excited...

FTEN


----------



## KimW

Farinaceous tapioca excites Netty.

EXCI


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine’s xrays create information.

ERNE


----------



## gladysjones

Esther reads newspapers everyday 

READ


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel even advised Darlene.
EVEN


----------



## gladysjones

Evelyn values each night 

EACH


----------



## lsg

Each Answer Changes Harmony

CHAN


----------



## linne1gi

Change happens at night.

NIGH


----------



## The Park Bench

Nora insisted grandmother hide.
HIDE


----------



## linne1gi

How interested! Described Elliott.

ELLI


----------



## gladysjones

Etsy looks like Instagram 

ETSY


----------



## AliOop

Everett tried sushi yesterday.

SUSH


----------



## KimW

Suzy underestimated sushi's humdingerness!

DING


----------



## AliOop

Darla instigated nighttime gardening.

GARD


----------



## Relle

Gardens are raked daily.

DAIL


----------



## gladysjones

Ducks are important leaders 

DUCK


----------



## lsg

Don't Underestimate Cattle Kicks

KICK


----------



## linne1gi

Kathy issues cotton kicks.

ISSU


----------



## Relle

Is soap simply usable. 

BBHK


----------



## linne1gi

Bring back happy kids.

KIDS


----------



## AliOop

Kids instinctively do stuff.

TUFF


----------



## linne1gi

Testing using  fast food.

FOOD


----------



## Relle

Fried onions ordered, delivered.

ONIO


----------



## Tara_H

Oh no, it's onions!

BUDK


----------



## linne1gi

Brian understands different kids.

BRIA


----------



## Daisy

Bullfighting Roger impressed Anita

BULL


----------



## IrishLass

Bummer! Ursula lost luggage. 

NSWC


----------



## Relle

New South Wales, Cronulla

ACTC


----------



## AliOop

"Awww crikey!" @Tara_H cried.

CRIE


----------



## Relle

Carol races independently everywhere.

RASC


----------



## lsg

Rachel Actually Sells Candy

CAND


----------



## AliOop

Crafty @amd nicely displays. (_Second choice was "Crazy AliOop nearly derailed) _

DISP


----------



## linne1gi

David isn’t saying prayers.

PRAY


----------



## AliOop

Prayers really assure you.

ASSU


----------



## Daisy

Authentic Soaps sell unabated

SOAP


----------



## linne1gi

Alice suggests some understanding.

SOME


----------



## Daisy

Suspicious Othello masters evidence

OTHE


----------



## gladysjones

One thing has expired 

ONES


----------



## linne1gi

Only new essential scents.

SCEN


----------



## AliOop

Scents create excited neurons!

NEUR


----------



## linne1gi

Neville endlessly uses recipes.

NEVI


----------



## lsg

Nora Eats Various Ivy.

EATS


----------



## linne1gi

Elaine also takes suggestions.

SUGG


----------



## AliOop

Some underestimate Granny’s grit.

GRIT


----------



## linne1gi

Grandma realized it’s true.

TRUE


----------



## Relle

The rain usually eases.

RAIN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Reasonable Assessment Involutes Needs
NEED


----------



## Daisy

Nuptials evoke emotions deliberately

EVOK


----------



## AliOop

Everett's very OCD, @KimW. 

VERY


----------



## linne1gi

Venus easily ruins yield.

VENU


----------



## Tara_H

Venus emerges nude, usually.

POIN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Pose Only In Nude
NUDE


----------



## linne1gi

Peter often intends noise.

OFTE


----------



## lsg

Only Fat Toads Emigrate.

EMIG


----------



## linne1gi

Enid might investigate gnomes.

GNOM


----------



## IrishLass

Giant narwhals on Mars! 

CJRF


----------



## linne1gi

Canada just refused friends.
CANA


----------



## gladysjones

Can Andrea name another 

NAME


----------



## linne1gi

Naomi’s almond milk’s extraordinary.

EXTR


----------



## gladysjones

Every x-men takes revenge 

XMEN


----------



## linne1gi

X-rays might end nurses.

NURS


----------



## MrsZ

NURS
[/QUOTE]
Noisy Ursula Regrets Screaming
MALT


----------



## linne1gi

Mary also learned Taro.

TARO


----------



## lsg

Take A Round Orange.

ORAN


----------



## linne1gi

Oranges recipes are needed.

RECI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Really Excellent Certified Ingredients
REAL


----------



## Tara_H

Real elephants are large.

LARG


----------



## MrsZ

Let All Roses Grow

GROW


----------



## linne1gi

Gabriella remembers old warehouses.

GABR


----------



## IrishLass

'Gawrsh!', Ambrose bashfully replied.

HWSE


----------



## MrsZ

He Was Soaping Everyday

PING


----------



## gladysjones

Please inform next generation 

NEXT


----------



## linne1gi

Peter ignored new goats.

GOAT


----------



## AliOop

Gah! Oscar ate tripe!! 

TRIP


----------



## KimW

Tripe renders inviting piquant!   

OKIE


----------



## AliOop

Only @KimW is excited. _(about tripe!)_

CITE


----------



## KimW

Chitlins intensify tasty enticement!         

LINS


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is never satisfied.

SATI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Soaping After The interest 
ABKL


----------



## Relle

A baboon kills lizard.

LIZA


----------



## gladysjones

Law is zero advantage 

ZERO


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras enjoy robust oranges.

ORAN


----------



## lsg

Orville Runs At Nine.

RUNS


----------



## Tara_H

Reeking urchins need soap!

URCH


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula realized chelators help.

HELP


----------



## AliOop

Horacio enunciated loudly, “Pshaw!”

UDLY


----------



## linne1gi

Uma decided legislation yesterday.

YEST


----------



## Tara_H

Yet everyone slanders today...

HOGS

(@AliOop I didn't realise you could spell hogwash with a 'P'   )


----------



## AliOop

Tara_H said:


> (@AliOop I didn't realise you could spell hogwash with a 'P'   )


Thanks for catching that... edited now!! 

Horatio often gets silly.

SILL


----------



## linne1gi

Sally is listening laboriously.

LABO


----------



## gladysjones

Let's all be optimistic 

LETS


----------



## linne1gi

Linda estimated trace slowed.

SLOW


----------



## AliOop

Some like oven-processed woad.

WOAD


----------



## linne1gi

William observes answers daily.

WILL


----------



## gladysjones

What is love like? 

LOVE


----------



## KimW

Love Ophelia verily, Everett.

SLUG


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Sexy Lovers Under Gable 
SEXY


----------



## linne1gi

Surely! Edward,  Xfinity yonder.

YOND


----------



## Relle

Your only naked daily.

NAKY


----------



## AliOop

Never accept Karen's yelling.

ACCE


----------



## linne1gi

Alice cannot control Everett.

ALIC


----------



## AliOop

Alice loathes insolent creeps!

CREE


----------



## linne1gi

Crazy Rita endlessly eats.

EATS


----------



## Tara_H

Everyone acts touchy sometimes.

TOUC


----------



## linne1gi

Todd only understands colors.

UNDE


----------



## AliOop

Ursula never desires Everett. (_just doesn’t fancy him, poor fellow)

SULA_


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon usually loves Andrew.

ANDR


----------



## justjacqui

Andrew never dated Rosa

DOSA


----------



## MrsZ

Don't offer, sighed Andrew


----------



## linne1gi

MrsZ said:


> Don't offer, sighed Andrew


Mrs. Z - We need your 4 letters.


----------



## MrsZ

linne1gi said:


> Mrs. Z - We need your 4 letters.


Oops, sorry

SIGH


----------



## linne1gi

Sadly, Igor got hacked.

HACK


----------



## gladysjones

Hope again can kindle

HOPE


----------



## linne1gi

Honest opinions probably exist.

EXIS


----------



## SweetV

Excited xenon isotopes spin.

TZJK


----------



## AliOop

Those zippy joeys kicked!

JOEY


----------



## MrsZ

Julia only enjoys yellow

ULIA


----------



## Relle

Ursula loves Italian Agnolotti

ITIL


----------



## linne1gi

It’s trouble in Love.

LOVE


----------



## Daisy

Ladies only voice endearments

VOIC


----------



## linne1gi

Victory only increases confidence. 

CONF


----------



## AliOop

Confidence only negates fears.

EONL


----------



## linne1gi

Each Obelisk needs lubrication. 


LUBR


----------



## lsg

Let's Use Better Recipes!

LETS


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s estimate trace settings. 

SETT


----------



## AliOop

Seriously, estimates take time.

TAKE


----------



## gladysjones

This article keeps expanding 

KEEP


----------



## AliOop

Keep Everett engaged, please.

ENGA


----------



## gladysjones

Even noobs get angry 

NOOB


----------



## linne1gi

Never owning our beauty. 

BEAU


----------



## Daisy

Boisterous Everett always underestimates 

BOIS


----------



## IrishLass

Bitter Ophelia indefatigably seethes,

NTMO


----------



## MrsZ

Now, to move on!
VEON


----------



## Relle

Vegetarians enjoy oranges now.

VGBH


----------



## AliOop

Vivienne grabbed Betty's hands.

HAND


----------



## linne1gi

Hannah always needs dollars.

SURP.


----------



## lsg

Sally Uses Ripe Plums.

PLUM


----------



## MrsZ

Please let up,  migraine

MIGR


----------



## linne1gi

Mary insists green roses.

ROSE


----------



## gladysjones

Romance offers some experience 

SOME


----------



## linne1gi

Soaping only makes experience. 

EXPE


----------



## MrsZ

Entertaining xylophone players excel

XYLO


----------



## gladysjones

Xavier,  you're looking outstanding 
YOUR


----------



## linne1gi

Yolanda only uses Rosemary.

YOLA.


----------



## coconutoliveallergyp

"Yessica and the Outdoor Love Association" by Nanette Landry

YOLO


----------



## linne1gi

Yo! Onyx looks ostentatious. 

OSTE.


----------



## MrsZ

Oscar stole Terrisa's earring.
LETE


----------



## AliOop

Lordy, Everett teases everyone!

ORDY


----------



## Relle

Ord river, dirty yellow.

FWII


----------



## linne1gi

Few welcome interesting instruments.

MENT


----------



## lsg

Men Eat New Treats.

TRET


----------



## linne1gi

Terrific recipes end today. 

TODA


----------



## MrsZ

"Today only!" Doug announced.

DOUG


----------



## linne1gi

David only uses grams. 

GRAM


----------



## SPowers

Grandma ran a mile!

XLTU


----------



## linne1gi

X-rays look terrifically unique.

UNIQ


----------



## SPowers

unless nervous, I'm quick!

nuye


----------



## linne1gi

Nellie uses yellow eggplants. 

EGGP.


----------



## SPowers

Everyone gets green peas

BMMB


----------



## linne1gi

Betty must make bombs.  (bath bombs)

BOMB


----------



## AliOop

Bob makes magnificent biscuits!

MAGN

Edited: @linne1gi  beat me to it!

Bob only makes biscuits!

MAGN


----------



## justjacqui

Mary Always Grows Nectarines

OFNS


----------



## MrsZ

Orange fragrant nectarines, surely

GRAN


----------



## gladysjones

Grandma recommended a nap 

ANAP


----------



## MrsZ

Arvella Napped After Practice

PRAC


----------



## linne1gi

Peter realized Alison cheats.

CHEA


----------



## gladysjones

Cheating hinders everyone actually 

HIND


----------



## linne1gi

Hate is never desirable.

DESI.


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Peter realized Alison cheats.


_I won't take that personally _

Does everyone soap inevitably?

SOAP


----------



## Tara_H

Soap, oncoming and persistent!

PERS


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> _I won't take that personally _
> 
> Does everyone soap inevitably?
> 
> SOAP


Haha, I just now realized! No don’t take it personally. 

Peter even ran swiftly. 

SWIF


----------



## SPowers

Soap with infused flowers

TXYR


----------



## linne1gi

To xenophobes, you’re right. 

RIGH


----------



## MrsZ

Really Impressive Garden, Honey!

HONE


----------



## linne1gi

Honey, only newbies empathize. 

EMPA


----------



## gladysjones

Email me passwords again 

PASS


----------



## Tara_H

Passwords are strictly secret!

SECR


----------



## linne1gi

Sally expects credit reversal. 

REVE


----------



## lsg

Reject Every Violent Event!

REJE


----------



## linne1gi

Remember every joyous event.
REME


----------



## Tara_H

Respect even mediocre events?

EVEN


----------



## linne1gi

Every venue earns notoriety.

NOYP.


----------



## lsg

Never Open Yellow Plastic.

OPEN


----------



## linne1gi

Or plastic emerald necklaces.
NECK


----------



## earlene

Nefarious entrepreneurs copping kaleidoscopes

zkum


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras kayak under magnolias.


MAGN.


----------



## Daisy

Maurice always gets nosey

NOUR


----------



## linne1gi

Noelle only uses renderings.

REND


----------



## Relle

Neil only uses rice.

GHGH


----------



## linne1gi

Good hospitals gain history.

GAIN


----------



## gladysjones

Get all involved next 

NEXT


----------



## MrsZ

Neil Enjoys Xylophone Training

ILEN


----------



## linne1gi

Interestingly, Linda enjoys newspapers. 

LIND


----------



## gladysjones

Law indicates necessary death 

LAWS


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s all work silently.


SILE


----------



## gladysjones

Soap is lovely everyday 

LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda only values essentials.

ONLY


----------



## lsg

Oliver Nearly Left You.

LEFT


----------



## linne1gi

Let's exist for truth.

TRUE


----------



## gladysjones

Truth really upsets everyone 

REAL


----------



## linne1gi

Remember everything about  limits.

ABOU


----------



## MrsZ

Angela bought our umbrella

ELLA


----------



## linne1gi

Every lagoon looks angelic.

ANGE


----------



## gladysjones

After noon!  Gary exclaimed 

GARY


----------



## linne1gi

Gary always recognizes youth.

YOUT


----------



## SPowers

You often underestimate Ted!

PKLI


----------



## linne1gi

Phil's kabobs look incredible.

PHIL


----------



## SPowers

Phylis helps Iris learn!

HELP


----------



## The Park Bench

Have Elvis leave please.
HAVE


----------



## linne1gi

Harold always views eagles.

ALWA


----------



## gladysjones

Apparently Leroy wears ascots 

WEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Which earrings are right?

RIGH


----------



## MrsZ

Red is great, honey

ONEY


----------



## IrishLass

"Oh no!", everyone yelled.

WEPO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Weighing Everything Perfect Outcome
GDBF


----------



## Tara_H

Grams, don't be forgetting!

GRAM


----------



## KimW

Grams remembers all minutiae! 

MINU


----------



## Daisy

Mysteries, innuendos never unite

NEVE


----------



## gladysjones

Nuggets emit visual excellency 

EMIT


----------



## IrishLass

Everette's monetary investments tripled!

HITM


----------



## justjacqui

Harry is tasting Mango

DABG


----------



## Relle

Does Abigail buy grapes ?

KKIO


----------



## earlene

Kiddo, Kiki is obnoxious.

SLVA


----------



## lsg

Spring Looks Very Amazing!

SPRI


----------



## linne1gi

Shirley prays religiously inside.

PRAY


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Prayers Received Answers Yearnings.
BBCK


----------



## linne1gi

Becky booked certain kayaks.

BOOK


----------



## gladysjones

But Olivia objected kayaks 

KAYA


----------



## linne1gi

Kaolin always yellows authentically.

KAOL


----------



## IrishLass

Killer ants overtake London!  

RFYL


----------



## Relle

Rainbow finches yell loudly.

SDFG


----------



## MrsZ

South Dakota's Forests Grow.


----------



## KimW

What are our next four letters, @MrsZ ?


----------



## MrsZ

KimW said:


> What are our next four letters, @MrsZ ?


Oh darn, sorry. Have a migraine and knew I shouldn't try the game tonight. 

KOTA


----------



## linne1gi

Keep old trucks away.

KEEP


----------



## lsg

Kids Easily Eat Pears.

KIDS


----------



## linne1gi

Kindly increase discount supplies.

DISC


----------



## MrsZ

Daffodils Increase Soap Color

DILS


----------



## linne1gi

Daffodils increase longevity (in) soap!

SOAP


----------



## KimW

Some orangs allow poppies.  _[sorry about your migraine, @MrsZ  !]
_
POPP


----------



## MrsZ

Precipitation often precedes procrastination

PREC


----------



## gladysjones

Pigs read everything carefully 

PIGS


----------



## SPowers

Pie is good stuff!

MMKI


----------



## gladysjones

My mom knows it!

MOMS


----------



## linne1gi

Melissa ordered magnolia stems.

STEM


----------



## Daisy

Stella torments Eddy mercilessly

TORM


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas ordered roses Monday.

ROSE


----------



## SPowers

Rachel orders sushi endlessly

TPBL


----------



## linne1gi

Transfer petunia's  by lottery.

LOTT


----------



## gladysjones

Let Oscar try tonight 

LOTS


----------



## linne1gi

Let Oscar try sometime!

Time


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tender Innocence Moves Emotions
MOVE


----------



## justjacqui

Move Over! Violet exclaims

DFSH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Daisys For Sasha Hats
HATS


----------



## Tara_H

Handle a taco sensitively 

TACO


----------



## linne1gi

Take all cold orders.

ORDE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Order Red Dandelions Early 
LION


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s invite Ophelia next.

NEXT


----------



## Valkya

Never Explain Xenobiotics, Tim.

EVER


----------



## linne1gi

Even virtuous Everett rebels.

REBL


----------



## Christine Beale

Simon Is Not Going

BIRD


----------



## linne1gi

Brenda insists review decisions.

DECI


----------



## justjacqui

Do Emus Come Inside?

BACT


----------



## Relle

Bats are cranky things.

HJMN


----------



## gladysjones

Valkya said:


> Never Explain Xenobiotics, Tim.
> 
> EVER


Hey,  John made nice!

MADE


----------



## lsg

Make A Dare Easy.

DARE


----------



## linne1gi

Does anybody remember etches?

ETCH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Edward Torres Catches Harpies. 
ABCD


----------



## gladysjones

Annabelles baby can dance 

BABY


----------



## linne1gi

Because Annabelle buys yachts.

YACH


----------



## Tara_H

Yachts, and cool hats...

HATS


----------



## linne1gi

Hannah always tells stories.


STOP


----------



## IrishLass

Santa's timetable overtires Prancer.

BRDM


----------



## linne1gi

Betty rarely dreams methodically.

HICT


----------



## MrsZ

"Hey, I can't talk"


----------



## linne1gi

Mrs.Z   We need your letters!


----------



## MrsZ

(I'm sorry, I probably should stop playing this game!)

CANT


----------



## gladysjones

MrsZ said:


> (I'm sorry, I probably should stop playing this game!)
> 
> CANT


No worries,  I did the same thing several times When I first started. 

Christian and Natalie talked 

TALK


----------



## linne1gi

Take all lucky kisses.

KISS


----------



## gladysjones

Kiss in short sleeves 

ASDF


----------



## MrsZ

A sweet dove flies

DOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Denver okayed voting early.

DENV


----------



## Daisy

Destroy every negative vibe

DEST


----------



## linne1gi

Destroy every single thing.

THIG


----------



## gladysjones

Tulips have interesting growth 

GROW


----------



## MrsZ

Geraniums, roses, or wisteria?

WIST


----------



## linne1gi

What is soap today?

TODY


----------



## IrishLass

Tiresome Ophelia discourteously yammers.

OPSU


----------



## Relle

Only people sue us.

BBMM


----------



## linne1gi

Betty Boop makes magic.


BOOP


----------



## lsg

Bring Only Old Paint.

PANT


----------



## linne1gi

Please add new things.

PLEA


----------



## SPowers

Plant arnica not thyme


GUMP


----------



## linne1gi

Get Up! Mike protested.

MIKE


----------



## SPowers

My ink keeps evaporating!

JWQX


----------



## linne1gi

Juicy white quick Xanthum.

JUIC


----------



## Tara_H

Just umami is consumed.

UMAM


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula makes anhydrous makeup.

MAKE


----------



## gladysjones

My apologies keep explaining 

KEEP


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness enters every place.

ENTE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Each Night Treats Enjoyed 
EACH


----------



## Relle

Emu's are cunning handfuls.

HANN


----------



## linne1gi

Hannah always needs Nancy.

NANC


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Nice Advantage Nancy Creates 
BOLD


----------



## lsg

Bold, Old Ladies Dance.

DANC


----------



## SPowers

Donald and Nancy correspondedd!

BYTH


----------



## linne1gi

Bring your tests home.

HOME


----------



## MrsZ

Highly Organized Mother's Exist!

HLYO


----------



## linne1gi

How lovely, yellow orchids! 

YELL


----------



## gladysjones

MrsZ said:


> Highly Organized Mother's Exist!
> 
> HLYO


Not me!

Happiness lingers yet occurs 

PHTL


----------



## linne1gi

Practice helps Theresa learn.

LATF


----------



## gladysjones

Latin America teaches families 

FAMS


----------



## linne1gi

Fragrance always makes smells.

SMEL


----------



## MrsZ

gladysjones said:


> Not me!



Me either. 

Sierra Made Ellie Lemonade
LEMN


----------



## linne1gi

Let Ellie make nachos!
NACH


----------



## MrsZ

Nachos Are Cheesy Heaven

CHOS


----------



## linne1gi

Chips hot or salty?

CHIP


----------



## Tara_H

Chips hot, I presume!

PRES


----------



## Relle

Petunias really express sunshine.

PTUN


----------



## linne1gi

Petunias teach us nothing.

NOTH


----------



## lsg

No, Other Things Helped.

THIN


----------



## linne1gi

Then helping is nothing.

HELP


----------



## MrsZ

Helping encourages lovely people.

OPLE


----------



## linne1gi

Older people learn easily.

OLDE


----------



## gladysjones

Oliver left during Easter 

LEFT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Loves Eternal Forget Tailspins
LOVE


----------



## gladysjones

Lester offers various examples 

PADX


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia acts during xylophoning.

PLAR


----------



## Tara_H

Performing like a rockstar!

ROCK


----------



## linne1gi

Remember Ophelia can kiss!

KISS


----------



## gladysjones

Keep it simple stupid 

OBVI


----------



## MrsZ

One big voracious iguana

GUAN


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia began vaccination instantly.

VACC


----------



## MrsZ

Vacations and Crocheting? Cool!

CROC


----------



## lsg

Canny Robins Often Chirp.

CHIR


----------



## linne1gi

Carol has irrigated roses.

RSVP


----------



## justjacqui

Ruth should view plans

SDOC


----------



## gladysjones

Susan delivers odd coconuts

COCO


----------



## IrishLass

Chocolate on coconut....oooooh! 

MDHA


----------



## linne1gi

Mary doesn’t hate artichokes.

CHOK


----------



## lsg

Catch Hold Of Kindness

KIND


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness isn’t necessarily deep.

DEEP


----------



## SPowers

Deliver everything except potatoes!

YPTI


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, people take initiative!

PEOP


----------



## gladysjones

Peppy elephants obey police 

PEPP


----------



## linne1gi

Peter endlessly pleases people.

ENDL


----------



## Tara_H

Even narwhals drive lorries.

LORT


----------



## linne1gi

Lorraine only rides trolleys.

TROL


----------



## MrsZ

To read, or listen?

STEN


----------



## linne1gi

Silence takes everything now.

ENCE


----------



## gladysjones

Embroidery needles cut easily 

CUTS


----------



## linne1gi

Coconut usage takes sophistication.

COCO


----------



## IrishLass

Chocolate on clams?! Original!

STPE


----------



## linne1gi

Sandalwood tints perfume esters.

YERT


----------



## justjacqui

Yearly Evan Runs Triathlons

MPUS


----------



## Relle

My puppy unusually sings.

CVGT


----------



## linne1gi

Carol views get togethers.

BOKL


----------



## lsg

Bother Other Knapsacks, Lady!

KNAP


----------



## linne1gi

Kristin naps after parades.

SDET


----------



## SPowers

Sharron definitely eats toast!

PPUI


----------



## linne1gi

Peter planned universal ideas.

LOUD


----------



## MrsZ

Lionel ordered ube dessert.

NDIP


----------



## linne1gi

Neil definitely is pleasant.
GUYS


----------



## gladysjones

Gary usurps your scheme

USUR


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula sent urgent request.

SENT


----------



## Daisy

Should Everett nudge Tyrannosaurus?
THAA


----------



## Tara_H

Trees have awesome arms

TREE


----------



## MrsZ

Trees rarely eat everyone.

SRAR


----------



## Tara_H

Shrubs really are ravenous   

RAVE


----------



## MrsZ

Roses and violets eat.

SEAT


----------



## linne1gi

Sarah eats all treats. 


COUP


----------



## IrishLass

Cutting onions unnerves Penelope.

IMHC


----------



## lsg

I Make Ham Chimichangas

MAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Marie always kisses erratically.

ALWA


----------



## IrishLass

Alfred loses wallet again!

HNAC


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Never Ate Cantaloupes

DESC


----------



## linne1gi

Differing environmental scientists coexist.

EXIS


----------



## IrishLass

Everette's xylophone is stolen! 

HCTP


----------



## linne1gi

How can transplantation prevail?

CHAN


----------



## gladysjones

Check how Amanda navigated

CECK


----------



## linne1gi

Change everything color key. 

KEYS


----------



## gladysjones

Know exactly your schedule 

KNOW


----------



## linne1gi

Kayaks now on water.

EWDA


----------



## Tara_H

Ewoks would distract Anakin.

EWOK


----------



## linne1gi

Endless waiting Ophelia knows.

OPHE


----------



## gladysjones

On purpose, he exited

EXIT


----------



## linne1gi

Errorless x-rays in transit. 

TRAN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Transgressions Ruin American Nuns. 
ZVXQ


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras view x-rays quietly. 

ZEBT


----------



## gladysjones

Zion establishes better tomorrow 

ZION


----------



## lsg

Zesty Items Only Nettle.

ITEM


----------



## gladysjones

If there exists more 

MORE


----------



## linne1gi

Mary only raised endives.

ONLY


----------



## SPowers

Only Nora loves yams!

YAMS


----------



## linne1gi

You are making symphonies. 

BUCF


----------



## SPowers

Beautiful Uncle Charlie's farm!

FARM


----------



## linne1gi

Famous Arthur races monthly.

MIGH


----------



## gladysjones

Memorize infinite good hubbub 

HUBB


----------



## SPowers

Has Uber been back?

BACK


----------



## linne1gi

Betty and Christopher kiss.

OKAY


----------



## lsg

Old Kangaroos are Yellow.

KANG


----------



## linne1gi

Keep any new games.

GARD


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Guard Against Rummers Destruction 
PALM


----------



## gladysjones

Psalms are likely moving 

MOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe old verses exist.


MYBE


----------



## AliOop

Make your best effort. (or, May your batches excel!).

EFFO


----------



## linne1gi

Even for  Friday oftentimes.

TMES


----------



## lsg

Tim Made Eva Sad.

MADE


----------



## linne1gi

Maude actually demanded everything.

AUDE


----------



## Daisy

Alternative Universe demands excellence

MEMO


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe everyone mimics orders.

ORDE


----------



## Basil

Orderly rules disorderly everytime

NTBB


----------



## SPowers

Not today big boy!

PQWR


----------



## linne1gi

Poor quality wrecks raceways.

SHEP


----------



## Basil

Sheila healed Everert's pets.

LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda obviously vacations enthusiastically.

OBVI


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar Brought Various Instruments

JUSD


----------



## gladysjones

June uses soap daily 

JUNE


----------



## linne1gi

Just use new essentials.

DREY


----------



## AliOop

Deidre raked Everett's yard.

YARD


----------



## MrsZ

Yellow and red disappeared.

PEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Peter earned all respect.

PECT


----------



## SPowers

Pray everything comes together!

LLUI


----------



## linne1gi

Linda lives under investigation.

VETR


----------



## SPowers

Valerie entered training reluctantly.

PMIU


----------



## linne1gi

Peter made interesting underwear.

SPOT


----------



## AliOop

Sarah perfectly organizes things.

ORGA


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia rarely grows artichokes.

GROW


----------



## AliOop

Gerard raises organic wombats.

WOMB


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Women Over Mens Business
ASAP


----------



## MrsZ

Angles, spheres, and polygons

GLES


----------



## Relle

Go let Ellie sleep.

RMIU


----------



## KimW

Rabbits make instant upliftings.

MAKE


----------



## linne1gi

Ned understands interesting problems.

LEND


----------



## Griever

My angry kangaroo exploded 

NUIP


----------



## MrsZ

Never underestimate intelligent people.
UNDR


----------



## AliOop

Ursula nagged; Donald resisted.

RESI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Rest Easy Senior Issac  
HYRU


----------



## justjacqui

Have you rested Ursula?

MODF


----------



## Relle

Meals often, demand fried.

JGLL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Justify Gelling Lovely Ladies   
WHMT


----------



## lsg

Walt Has Many Truffles.

MANY


----------



## linne1gi

Mary always needs yellow.

YLLO


----------



## Janewoc17

Yawning Lion Lives Outside

OGTD


----------



## linne1gi

Only get titanium dioxide.

DOBU


----------



## SPowers

Does Ophra buy underwear?

TYGH


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas yelled “Get Home”!

HOME


----------



## AliOop

Horatio ordered more e-wax.

RATI


----------



## SPowers

Really - another travel interruption?

AASD


----------



## AliOop

As always, @SPowers delivered!

DELI


----------



## SPowers

Good one!  

Doris enjoys lovely irises!

PNHI


----------



## linne1gi

Phil never had insurance.

RAND


----------



## SPowers

Rick and Nancy danced.

YYHG


----------



## gladysjones

Yesterday you hugged Gary 

GARY


----------



## linne1gi

Get a real yacht.

CHAT


----------



## MrsZ

Charlie has a tortoise.
TORT


----------



## linne1gi

Teach on real time.

MINK


----------



## AliOop

Maybe I need koalas. 

KOAL


----------



## linne1gi

Kids open available lasagna.

KIDS


----------



## Daisy

Knowledge is delightfully saturating

SATU


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon accesses terrible umbrellas.

UMBU


----------



## AliOop

Umbrellas may be under-appreciated.

APPR


----------



## linne1gi

Alice prepares partial recipes.

PICT


----------



## Daisy

Peace induces calm tremendously

TREM


----------



## gladysjones

Trains run each morning 

EACH


----------



## linne1gi

Enter any Coconuts here. 

HERE


----------



## AliOop

Has everyone remembered Everett??? 

YONE


----------



## lsg

You Only Need Education!

ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Obviously need lucky youth.

MUBT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Meeting Up Breakfast Tomorrow.
AKCT


----------



## linne1gi

Are kisses coming today?

TDAY


----------



## AliOop

@Tara_H dilly-dallied all year. 

YEAR


----------



## Tara_H

Yes, even @AliOop realised!

REAL


----------



## linne1gi

Rainbows even attract lovers.

IENT


----------



## gladysjones

Irene experienced new technology 


WORD


----------



## linne1gi

William ordered Red Devils. 

REDD


----------



## AliOop

Really, Everett, don't dawdle! 

DAWD


----------



## linne1gi

Dawdling always wins, David!

DOSW


----------



## AliOop

(Really? because...) Dawdling ordinarily seems wearisome. 

WEAR


----------



## linne1gi

William eats amphibious reptilesl!

GROS


----------



## gladysjones

Gino's rabbit orders spaghetti 

GINO


----------



## linne1gi

Get interesting notes online.

HUND


----------



## IrishLass

Handy umbrella neutralizes downpour.

IKYD


----------



## linne1gi

Interestingly kisses yield desire.

YELD


----------



## gladysjones

Yolanda exercises like David 

DAVE


----------



## linne1gi

David asked voyagers everything.

VERY


----------



## gladysjones

Veronica even recommended you 

RAIN


----------



## linne1gi

Really, anyone is necessary.


SARY


----------



## lsg

Save A Rare Yak.

RHNP


----------



## linne1gi

Remember how newspapers prepare?

PREP


----------



## gladysjones

Psalms read every period 

PSAL


----------



## linne1gi

Penelope sees alphabetical letters.

FRTT


----------



## Shy1

From rematch to triumphant 

KNTT


----------



## Relle

Knitting Nanas totally terrific.

NJYQ


----------



## earlene

New Jersey Youth Quake

OVUW


----------



## linne1gi

Our virtue under war.

WARM


----------



## lsg

What Are Real Micas?

MICA


----------



## linne1gi

Mattresses inside contain ants.

ANTS


----------



## SPowers

Always need to sing!

SING


----------



## linne1gi

Singing is never good.

NEVE


----------



## SPowers

Never eat vegetables ever!

SKLI


----------



## linne1gi

Skinny kids like ingredients.

GRED


----------



## IrishLass

Gentle rocking extinguished disquiet.

GOSD


----------



## linne1gi

Go on, share details.

FAWT


----------



## Relle

Free all warthogs today.

BBHH


----------



## linne1gi

Buy bubbles here honey.

HOTT


----------



## Spacemom

How Owls Tales Turned,

BCGT


----------



## justjacqui

Big cats get treats

SILD


----------



## Relle

Surely Ivy loves dahlias.

GGJJ


----------



## linne1gi

Gigi goes junior jumping.


JJUB


----------



## lsg

Jerry Jumped Under Brambles.

BRAM


----------



## linne1gi

Brian ran a mile.

MILE


----------



## earlene

Maleficent is Lingeringly Evil

DYOT


----------



## linne1gi

Do you otherwise think?

THKI


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Hank Kisses Isabelle

HUND


----------



## linne1gi

Howard understands new developments.
WARD


----------



## IrishLass

Wary Anabelle rarely drives.

AOGH


----------



## linne1gi

Anabelle organized gentle hugs.

HUGS


----------



## Daisy

Hugging Unicorns gives steam

CORN


----------



## AliOop

Can Orville reach Neverland?

RLAN


----------



## linne1gi

Rosie likes Amy now.

YNOW


----------



## Daisy

You never overfeed Whales

OVER


----------



## linne1gi

Oliver visits Emergency Rooms.

VIST


----------



## lsg

Violet Is Starting Training

STAR


----------



## linne1gi

Stop training and rest.

REST


----------



## Daisy

Resting Eddy started training

NICE


----------



## linne1gi

Never investigate cerebral events.

NEVR


----------



## Daisy

Nesting Eagles vandalize roosts

VAND


----------



## linne1gi

View all new details.

VIEW


----------



## IrishLass

Vacuum ingested Everette's wages.

CIOE


----------



## linne1gi

Can idiots obtain experience?

EXPE


----------



## justjacqui

Evan's Xeriscaping Please Everyone

RIME


----------



## linne1gi

Remember Inez made everything.
MAST


----------



## justjacqui

Mama Always Said To ....

DSIP


----------



## linne1gi

Donna says it’s pretty.

ETTY


----------



## lsg

Everyone Tried To Yell!

YELL


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, enjoy looking lovely.

LOVE


----------



## AliOop

Look, Ophelia! Vernon’s engaged!

ENGA


----------



## linne1gi

Everett never gets anything.

THIG


----------



## IrishLass

Try hiking! It's great!

IYVT


----------



## MrsZ

Inez yells very tirelessly.

SSLY


----------



## linne1gi

Susie still loves yams.

YAMS


----------



## gladysjones

Yesterday afternoon Michael sneezed

SNEE


----------



## linne1gi

Sneezing never energized Everett.

ZING


----------



## AliOop

@Zing investigates new goods.

INVE


----------



## linne1gi

Irma needs voice experience.

IRMA


----------



## MrsZ

Irma really misses Alvin.

ALVI


----------



## linne1gi

Alvin loves visiting Irma.

SVIS


----------



## lsg

See Various Issues Seriously.

VARI


----------



## linne1gi

Vitamins are really important.

PORT


----------



## SPowers

Pack Oliver's red trousers.

REDD


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle enjoys dirty dancing.

DANC


----------



## Daisy

Decide and never compromise!

MISE


----------



## linne1gi

Make instructions socially evident.

EVID


----------



## justjacqui

Evan Varies Imogen's Diet

PROD


----------



## linne1gi

Peter replied, okey dokey.

OKEY


----------



## lsg

Only Kids Eat Yogurt.

ONLY


----------



## SPowers

Owen never liked you!


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> Owen never liked you!


We need 4 letters Sharon!


----------



## SPowers

Sorry!

OWEN


----------



## linne1gi

It’s okay.
Oliver wanted emergency news.
NEWS


----------



## SPowers

Now Evan wants sushi

EVAN


----------



## linne1gi

Evan visited another napkin.

NAPK


----------



## SPowers

Nancy always packs kleenex

POOP


----------



## linne1gi

Paul only organized people.

PEOP


----------



## lsg

People Easily Open Presents.

OPEN


----------



## SPowers

Open Paul's envelope now.

PAUL


----------



## linne1gi

Please add us later.

ADDU


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Attention Double Donuts Unbelievable.
OUWQ


----------



## linne1gi

Only use when questioned. 

WHEN


----------



## SPowers

Wendy has energetic nieces.

WEND


----------



## AliOop

Warthogs eventually need dinner.

DUCK


----------



## KimW

Don't underestimate caring kindness.

KIND


----------



## Daisy

Kites in Narnia delight

NARN


----------



## AliOop

Now AliOop's remembering Narnia! 

EMBE


----------



## linne1gi

Everett may be energetic.

MAYB


----------



## IrishLass

My! AliOop yodels beautifully!

CSSA


----------



## AliOop

Crikey! SMF surprises AliOop. 

SURP


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon uses repurposed potassium.

TASS


----------



## Relle

Tasmanian apples, surely superb.

HUUW


----------



## linne1gi

Hundred ukuleles under water. 

WTER


----------



## MrsZ

Wives truly enjoy roses. 

ROSE


----------



## linne1gi

Richard only sees elegance.

GACE


----------



## lsg

Grandmothers Are Creating Effortlessly.
MAND


----------



## SPowers

My aunt never danced.

AUNT


----------



## linne1gi

Alice understands nightmare terms.

MARE


----------



## SPowers

My aunt rarely eats!  (poor auntie)

EATS


----------



## linne1gi

Eventually Alice teaches everything.

CHES


----------



## SPowers

linne1gi said:


> Eventually Alice teaches everything.
> 
> CHES



You used the word 'everything' for the letter 'S'


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> You used the word 'everything' for the letter 'S'


Eventually Alice teaches Science.

CHES


----------



## SPowers

Charles hates everything sweet.

HATE


----------



## linne1gi

Hillary also thanks everyone.
OKAY


----------



## SPowers

Oliver kicked a yak

KICK


----------



## linne1gi

Kissing is considered kooky.

KOOK


----------



## SPowers

Kelly owns one kayak.

OWNS


----------



## linne1gi

Olivia was not supportive.

IVIA


----------



## AliOop

Intrepid vendors investigate accessories.

ACCE


----------



## linne1gi

Alice can coordinate energetically.

CALY


----------



## SPowers

Cindy actually likes yams.

YAMS


----------



## linne1gi

Yams are mainly sweet.

SWEE


----------



## lsg

Sappy Willy Eats Everything.

EVER


----------



## linne1gi

Everett visited every restaurant. 

RANT


----------



## SPowers

Ricky and Nancy travelled.

TRAV


----------



## linne1gi

Traveling really attracts videos.

DEOS


----------



## SPowers

Do elephants offer sympathy?

ELEP


----------



## linne1gi

Everything looks extra pretty. 

EXTR


----------



## SPowers

Eddies xray told results.

TOLD


----------



## linne1gi

Talent oddly looks different.

DIFF


----------



## SPowers

Donald instigates food fights

FOOD


----------



## linne1gi

Freddy only owns dogs. 

DOGS


----------



## SPowers

Doris often goes swimming.

GOES


----------



## linne1gi

Gilbert owns every soap.

SOAP


----------



## AliOop

Some orators actually pontificate.

PONT


----------



## linne1gi

Peter owns new tires. 

OWNS


----------



## IrishLass

"Ouch!", whined Nancy simperingly.

BYST


----------



## AliOop

"Begone!" yelled Sally trepidatiously. 

SALL


----------



## linne1gi

Sadly all lasagna lingers. 

LASA


----------



## AliOop

@linne1gi always soaps amazingly!   _(did you see her June challenge entry?? )_

AMAZ


----------



## linne1gi

@ Alioops, math always zeros.

MATH


----------



## SPowers

My aunt takes Hemp.

HEMP


----------



## AliOop

Hurrah! Everett made pie! 

EPIE


----------



## linne1gi

Even pie isn’t enough. 

ENOU


----------



## SPowers

Emma needs one umbrella.

EMMA


----------



## linne1gi

Everett makes me anxious. 

ANXI


----------



## lsg

A New Xeric Identified.
IDEN


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella denied everything necessary. 

SARY


----------



## AliOop

Stop annoying Ronald, Yuri.

YURI


----------



## linne1gi

Yuri uses respiratory ingredients. 

USES


----------



## SPowers

Ugly spiders eat sage

UGLY


----------



## linne1gi

Usually Glenda loves yams. 

YAMS


----------



## SPowers

Yesterday, Alice made spaghetti.

GHET


----------



## linne1gi

Glenda has enough troubles. 

TROU


----------



## SPowers

Tommy raises onions umderground.

ONIO


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia needs internet options. 

OPTI


----------



## SPowers

Only Paul talks incessently!

ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Only new lye yields.


YIEL


----------



## SPowers

Yellow is everlasting light

LIGH


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is giving hugs.

HUGS


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Usually Gives Soap

DSHL


----------



## linne1gi

Dampness should have lessened.

SHOU


----------



## AliOop

Should Henrietta order unagi? 

UNAG


----------



## MellonFriend

Unusual necrosis always grosses

TRNO


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas realized nobody organizes.

ORGA


----------



## SPowers

Olive  reoganized garage articles

GARA


----------



## MellonFriend

I have a question regarding the rules of this game.  I see that people generally pick four letters from the last word they choose, but the original directions don't say anything about that.  I thought it was just random four letters.  Did I miss something?

Golden advantages revive altruism

ALTR


----------



## SPowers

Alice likes tomato relish

RELI


----------



## lsg

MellonFriend said:


> I have a question regarding the rules of this game.  I see that people generally pick four letters from the last word they choose, but the original directions don't say anything about that.  I thought it was just random four letters.  Did I miss something?
> 
> Golden advantages revive altruism
> 
> ALTR


No, you can use any 4 letters.  We just sometimes use 4 letters from the words we used because it is convenient.


----------



## lsg

SPowers said:


> Alice likes tomato relish
> 
> RELI


Rare Elephant Left Isolation.

LEFT


----------



## SPowers

Larry enters forest trembling.

LARR


----------



## MellonFriend

Lonely Anthony rarely realizes.

DNEO


----------



## linne1gi

David needs everything organized.

NEED


----------



## SPowers

Nellie eats eggplant dried.

LLIE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda likes individual eggplants.

LIND


----------



## SPowers

Larry's ideas never diminish.

DIMI


----------



## linne1gi

David is married intentionally.

MARR


----------



## SPowers

My aunt rarely reads.

AUNT


----------



## linne1gi

Alice understands new trends.

TREN


----------



## SPowers

Tommy really enjoys nuts!

OMMY


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav

SPowers said:


> Sorry, I beat ya to it!


Yes you did.


----------



## AliOop

Organizing makes me yawn.  _(not really, I actually LOVE organizing)._

YAWN


----------



## linne1gi

Yams always win newbies.

YAMS


----------



## SPowers

Yellow always makes smiles!

LLOW


----------



## linne1gi

Linda loves old wines.

WINE


----------



## SPowers

Why isn't Ned eating?

WHYI


----------



## linne1gi

Who has your information?

INFO


----------



## SPowers

I never found  out.

OUND


----------



## AliOop

Oliver's undergarments need destroying.

UNDR


----------



## linne1gi

Undergarments need destroying regularly.


UNDE


----------



## lsg

Underwater Nukes Destroy Environments.

NUKE


----------



## AliOop

“New undergarments?” Kevin enquired.

EWUN


----------



## linne1gi

Eric went uber nuts.

NUTS


----------



## SPowers

Never underestimate the soaper!

URTA


----------



## justjacqui

Usually Rita Teaches Art 

LYHS


----------



## Relle

Lye yields hot soap.

HOTS


----------



## AliOop

Horatio often tells stories.

TORI


----------



## MrsZ

Tortoises over read instructions.

READ


----------



## linne1gi

Reba easily announced danger.

REBA


----------



## AliOop

Really, Everett's being annoying!

ANNO


----------



## IrishLass

Anybody need nine onions?

NINT


----------



## linne1gi

Natalie is not tempted.

TEMP


----------



## AliOop

"Tempting?" Everett muttered. "Pshaw!"

SHAW


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon has already won.

SHAR


----------



## SPowers

Sharron hear another rattle!

RRPM


----------



## Relle

Recommended retail price, maybe.

KIIO


----------



## linne1gi

Kayaking is intentionally outdoors.

KAYA


----------



## AliOop

Kinetic action yields amusement.

AMUS


----------



## linne1gi

Amelia made us sandwiches.

MADE


----------



## SPowers

Marvin and Dave entered.

RVIN


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel visited inside newspapers.

RACH


----------



## SPowers

Rachel avoids chocolate hearts.

EART


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine avoids real truffles.

TRUF


----------



## AliOop

Travis refuses unusual foods.

FOOD


----------



## IrishLass

Fishy odor overwhelms Delphinia.

ITIG


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle tried international  goods.

BELL


----------



## Relle

Big elephants left languishing.

NQRW


----------



## lsg

New Questions Require Work.

GISA


----------



## linne1gi

Good intentions still amaze.

GOOD


----------



## SPowers

Gary only orders dumplings

ERSD


----------



## linne1gi

Elsie rarely sees daylight.
RARE


----------



## SPowers

Roger ate raw eggs!


EGGS


----------



## linne1gi

Elsie got great service. 

GREA


----------



## justjacqui

George rarely eats Apples

HIDS


----------



## linne1gi

Hilda is down stairs. 

STAR


----------



## AliOop

Seraphine taunted Arthur ruthlessly.

RUTH


----------



## Relle

Rabbits usually trust humans.

RABB


----------



## AliOop

Rabbits also bring babies. 

BABI


----------



## MrsZ

Babies are being inquisitive.

TIVE


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas inquires very endlessly. 

VERY


----------



## lsg

Violet Eats Real Yogurt.

ICTM


----------



## SPowers

I can't take medicine!

ICIN


----------



## linne1gi

I can’t insult Natalie.

CANT


----------



## AliOop

Carissa always needled Tom.

NEED


----------



## linne1gi

Needing every extra discount. 

DISC


----------



## SPowers

David is so callous!

VIDI


----------



## AliOop

Vashti interrupted David's idiocy.

DAVI


----------



## lsg

Don't advise Violet Indiscriminately.

INDI


----------



## AliOop

Incessant nagging destroys intimacy.

NAGG


----------



## SPowers

Nadine and George golfed.

INEA


----------



## justjacqui

Is Nadia eating Apples

JSUD


----------



## SPowers

Julie should understand David!

IESH


----------



## AliOop

Ideally, everyone should hydrate.

HYDR


----------



## IrishLass

Hydrate, yes! Dehydration's rough!

DLOW


----------



## SPowers

Doreen loves orange water

NGEW


----------



## MrsZ

Nora gained Evian water.

EWIG


----------



## lsg

Each Wig Is Green.

EACH


----------



## AliOop

Elephants are coming here!

HERE


----------



## linne1gi

Harriet expressed real empathy.

EMPH


----------



## justjacqui

Emma Missed Peters Help

FOPS


----------



## linne1gi

Frank only played solo. 

SOLO


----------



## SPowers

Sharron only likes olives.

RRON


----------



## linne1gi

Richard ran outside naturally.

NATU


----------



## IrishLass

Naughty Arthur tickles unmercifully.

CIOA


----------



## linne1gi

Carol indicated optimistic actions. 

CARO


----------



## AliOop

Carol also responded optimistically.

OPTI


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia prefers trained individuals.

PREF


----------



## justjacqui

Peter rarely eats fish

MOSD


----------



## linne1gi

Mary often soaps daily. 

MARY


----------



## IrishLass

Mary also redecorates yearly.

ASDM


----------



## AliOop

Another Swedish decor, Mary?

SWED


----------



## Relle

So, we enjoy donuts.

DONU


----------



## linne1gi

Down Ophelia, never under.
DOWN


----------



## lsg

Do Owners Win Notoriously?

ICTD


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella cans tomatoes differently.

TOMA


----------



## SPowers

Tom owns many autos!

TOSU


----------



## ttc

Huge ugly iguanas only!

FKIR


----------



## ttc

Friends for Friends Forever!

SPWA


----------



## linne1gi

Sharron Powers wins again!

WINS


----------



## AliOop

When ignorance never sleeps....

SLEE


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon (my daughter's name) learns extra easily.

LEAR


----------



## AliOop

Leave Everett alone, Rupert!

RUPE


----------



## linne1gi

Random universal products expire.

ESPI


----------



## IrishLass

Ejection seat propelled immeasurably. 

FOOS


----------



## linne1gi

Fancy Olive Oil saponifies

SAPO


----------



## justjacqui

Should Andrew Provide Oranges

AWLO


----------



## IrishLass

Ack! Wildcat! Look out! 

RLTW


----------



## Relle

Run like the wind.

WIND


----------



## linne1gi

Why Isabel never drives.

NEVE


----------



## lsg

Never Eat Violets, Evelyn!

WGHS


----------



## linne1gi

William gives huge speeches.

HUGE


----------



## ttc

Heat urges giant experiments

NSLO


----------



## linne1gi

Natalie spies lovely oranges.

SPIE


----------



## justjacqui

Should Peter Invite Evan?

GERO


----------



## linne1gi

George even remembers organizing.

ORGA


----------



## Relle

Organizing Relle's garage abandoned.

ZVBY


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras view baby yaks.
YAKS


----------



## justjacqui

Yestersday Alice's Kite Soared

SDOC


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila does optional chores.
CHOR


----------



## AliOop

Cranky hippos often roar. 

ROAR


----------



## linne1gi

Richard’s options are relentless.

OPTS


----------



## AliOop

Oh Popeye, take spinach!  _(said OliveOyl)_ 

SPIN


----------



## linne1gi

Should Popeye ignore numbers?

IGNR


----------



## AliOop

Ignore good numbers? Ridiculous!

RIDI


----------



## lsg

Really, I Deleted It!

IHTD


----------



## SPowers

I have two dates!

AVET


----------



## linne1gi

And very essential techniques.

TECH


----------



## SPowers

Tuesday, everything changed here!


----------



## linne1gi

SPowers said:


> Tuesday, everything changed here!


We need your 4 Letters.


----------



## SPowers

Dahhh... sorry!

UESD


----------



## linne1gi

(It happens to us all)

Usually Eddie sees dust.

DUST


----------



## SPowers

Doesn't Uma sing tonlessly?

UMAS


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula must always sing.

MUST


----------



## AliOop

Man, Ursula sings terribly!

TERR


----------



## linne1gi

Tom enters rooms rarely.

ROOM


----------



## AliOop

Random olfactory oddities magnify.

GNIF


----------



## linne1gi

Going nude is fashionable.   (NOT)

NUDE


----------



## AliOop

Nudes underestimate disgusted emotions.

DISG


----------



## linne1gi

Daniel is somewhat good.

DANI


----------



## lsg

Dangerous Answers Need Investigation.

INVE


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella needs vast energy.

VAST


----------



## LynetteO

Virtually all soap tantalizes 

LDOB


----------



## AliOop

Look! Dazzling opulence beguiles!

GUIL


----------



## linne1gi

Gail understands investment lingo.

LING


----------



## LynetteO

Lynette is not gangster

FLJS


----------



## AliOop

Frankly, Lynette jams, sista!

SIST


----------



## linne1gi

Susan is splendidly transformative.

SPLE


----------



## SoapDaddy70

Some People Lack Empathy

WHMT


----------



## linne1gi

Who has mass transit?

MASS


----------



## kaygrrl

Relle said:


> Unique flowers win race
> 
> HUIO


Hurry Up In n Out!


----------



## linne1gi

kaygrrl said:


> Hurry Up In n Out!


Whom are you responding to?


----------



## LynetteO

My art skills suck

DNTB


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t need ten bananas.

BANA


----------



## AliOop

Bananas again? Not again!

AGAI


----------



## linne1gi

Angela’s getting another invoice. 

GETT


----------



## LynetteO

Give exponentially towards togetherness 

NESS


----------



## Relle

kaygrrl said:


> Hurry Up In n Out!



That post was from 2015 on the first page of this thread. You need to be on the last page to reply. At the moment it's on page 359 and it's only 4 letters.


----------



## linne1gi

Nellie expresses solid skills.

SKIL


----------



## lsg

Some Kindness Is Lovely!

KIND


----------



## LynetteO

Kindness is nobody’s demon.

MOND


----------



## earlene

Master Orland Nodded Delicately

SOSP


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila owns several properties. 

OWNS


----------



## AliOop

Orland would never steal.

STEA


----------



## linne1gi

Stella tried express accounting.

ACCO


----------



## AliOop

AliOop craves chocolate, obviously...

CHOC


----------



## Relle

Chocolate has orgasmic connotations.

CGHU


----------



## AliOop

_(but.....)_ Chocolate gives Harold ulcers.  

UTIL


----------



## IrishLass

Ulcers?! That's incredibly lamentable. 

BHIS


----------



## AliOop

... but hopefully it's subsiding...

SUBS


----------



## linne1gi

Sustainable ulcers becomes silly.

ULCE


----------



## LynetteO

Unfortunately Lynette can’t elevate

VATE


----------



## linne1gi

Views are typically essential.

VIEW


----------



## AliOop

Velma investigates Elmer's windows.

WIND


----------



## lsg

Work Is Not Desired.

DESI


----------



## LynetteO

Definitely expressing sincere interest. 

ERES


----------



## linne1gi

Estelle rarely ever stretches.

RARE


----------



## AliOop

Rice aggravates Rigoberto’s eczema.

czem


----------



## linne1gi

Can zucchini eliminate medication?

ZUCC


----------



## LynetteO

Zucchini undoubtedly cures constipation. 

PATI


----------



## linne1gi

Patrick always tries insurance.

PATR


----------



## justjacqui

Pamela always takes roses

LDUS


----------



## linne1gi

Louis doesn’t understand soaping.

UNDE


----------



## AliOop

Ursula never doubted Everett.

DOUB


----------



## linne1gi

Douglas only uses bands.

BAND


----------



## LynetteO

Beards are not dapper. 

ROWN


----------



## linne1gi

Recipes online work nicely.

CIPE


----------



## LynetteO

Chrysanthemums inspire personal effervescence 

SCEN


----------



## linne1gi

Scented coconut energizes newbies. 

NEWB


----------



## AliOop

“No!” Everett whined. “Boooo!”

whin


----------



## LynetteO

Whispers hidden inside nunneries

DENI


----------



## linne1gi

Denise enjoys nice incense. 

NICE


----------



## AliOop

Never invite cranky elves.

ELVE


----------



## linne1gi

Elsie likes veal enough. 

VEAL


----------



## IrishLass

'Vavoom!', exclaimed AliOop loudly.

IYHM


----------



## linne1gi

Ilya yells, Heckle Me! 

HECK


----------



## LynetteO

Henry excitedly called Kathy.

ATHK


----------



## AliOop

AliOop tames her kitties. _(I wish... but I'm allergic to them_ )

KITT


----------



## LynetteO

Kittens irritate Tina too. (🌫2day)

TENS


----------



## linne1gi

Teresa enjoys new sheets.

SHEE


----------



## LynetteO

See, Helen explains everything.

YTHI


----------



## linne1gi

Yelling things has impact.

IMPA


----------



## lsg

I Might Partake Annually.

PART


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia and Ruth travel.

RUTH


----------



## AliOop

Really, another thread hacked?

HACK


----------



## linne1gi

Hackers are consistently kooky.

KOOK


----------



## LynetteO

Kathy obviously owes Ken. 

DGBA


----------



## linne1gi

Debra gave back already. 

BACK


----------



## justjacqui

Barbara Always Covers Knees

LDES


----------



## LynetteO

Lions don’t expresses sympathy. 

PATH


----------



## Relle

Platypus are totally happy.

NNJI


----------



## AliOop

Never nag jittery illiterates.

NAGJ


----------



## Relle

Nightingales are generally jolly.

JOLL


----------



## linne1gi

Just one looks lovely.   

LOVE


----------



## LynetteO

Love often veils everything.

VIOU


----------



## Relle

Vicious iguana often upsets.

QKLJ


----------



## linne1gi

Quick kayakers love Jaws. 

JAQU


----------



## LynetteO

Jaws always quickens ulcers.

CERS


----------



## AliOop

Creating excitement really satisfies. 

SATI


----------



## linne1gi

Sadly, Aunt Theresa itches.

AUNT


----------



## IrishLass

Anthill under tush terrorizing!  

ARAC


----------



## linne1gi

Arielle refused artisanal compliments.

ARTI


----------



## IrishLass

AliOop refuses toasted insects.

SETB


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila eats toasted bugs.

BUGS


----------



## Relle

Big ugly giant spits.

SPIT


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila plays intense tennis.

TENN


----------



## MrsZ

Teresa enjoys nibbling nuts.

NUTS


----------



## linne1gi

Never underestimate true sympathy.

SYMP


----------



## AliOop

Seriously, you made pie? 

PIES


----------



## LynetteO

Penelope is enthusiastically singing  

GERY


----------



## linne1gi

Gary early registered yesterday.

GARY


----------



## lsg

Greys Are Rare Yaks!

YAKS


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday, Arnold kissed Susie.

RDAY


----------



## LynetteO

Really?! Did Arnold “Yippie!”?

PPIE


----------



## linne1gi

Paula prays intensely everyday.

PRAY


----------



## justjacqui

Peter Rarely Ate Yams

HSOC


----------



## linne1gi

Henry still occasionally cooks.

COOK


----------



## lsg

Catch Only Old Kangaroos.

KANG


----------



## linne1gi

Knowledge about new government.

GOVE


----------



## IrishLass

Grimy oven vexes Everette.

CIWL


----------



## linne1gi

Charlotte is winning lately.


WINN


----------



## LynetteO

Winning is not natural.

URAL


----------



## linne1gi

Unless regulated and licensed. 

LICE


----------



## LynetteO

“LICE?! Icky!  Clean immediately!”

TELY


----------



## linne1gi

Teresa endlessly looks young.

YOUN


----------



## LynetteO

Yaks obviously understand nothing. 

HING


----------



## linne1gi

Harriet is not gorgeous.

HARR


----------



## lsg

Here's A Rare Radish!

RADI


----------



## linne1gi

Radishes are delicious ingredients!

IOUS


----------



## LynetteO

I often undo something.

UNDO


----------



## linne1gi

Under new directions ordinarily.

ORDI


----------



## LynetteO

Orcas really do ignite.

NITE


----------



## linne1gi

Natural interest to energy.

ERGY


----------



## AliOop

Elephants roar; gorillas yell.

YELL


----------



## linne1gi

Yelling energizes lovely Lola. 

LOVE


----------



## LynetteO

Love overrides various excuses.

USES


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Ugly suede evening shoes

UGLY


----------



## AliOop

Unruly gorillas love yelling.

GORI


----------



## LynetteO

Gorilla  or Rhinoceros  icon?

ICON


----------



## justjacqui

Is Connie Outside Now?

LDET


----------



## Relle

Let dogs exercise tonight.

TONI


----------



## linne1gi

Take over new information.

INFO


----------



## LynetteO

Is Niagara Falls open?

OPEN


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia plans every night.

PLAN


----------



## LynetteO

Paparazzi lack anything nice. 

NICE


----------



## linne1gi

Nicole isn’t considered essential.

ISNT


----------



## justjacqui

Isabelle should not try

HARV


----------



## lsg

Hyacinths Are Rarely Violet.

IRHT


----------



## LynetteO

It’s right hot today!

ODAY


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia didn’t always yield.

YIEL


----------



## AliOop

Yielding isn't Everett's lifestyle.

STYL


----------



## IrishLass

'Stop!', Tina yelled loudly.

KYVD


----------



## linne1gi

Keep your videos delightful.

VIDE


----------



## MrsZ

Videos Interest Daphne Everytime.
DAPH


----------



## linne1gi

David actually plays happily.

ACTU


----------



## SPowers

Always carve two unicorns

WOUN


----------



## linne1gi

William only used NaOH 

ONLY


----------



## IrishLass

"Odellee nay!", linne1gi yodeled.

HEMB


----------



## AliOop

Help Everett meet babes!

BABE


----------



## Relle

Be active be emancipated.

JPQP


----------



## linne1gi

Jackson parried question panel.

QUST


----------



## LynetteO

Questions usually support training.

NING


----------



## linne1gi

Now is no good.

GOOD


----------



## LynetteO

George obviously overwhelmed Doug. 

DOUG


----------



## linne1gi

Did Ophelia use Generac?

ERAC


----------



## LynetteO

Earthquakes really are chaotic.

ALLY


----------



## linne1gi

Alison likes lovely yaks.

YAKS


----------



## LynetteO

Yaks apparently kick ships.

HIPS


----------



## linne1gi

Henry's Instagram plays shorts. 

HORT


----------



## LynetteO

Henry obviously really tries.

RIES


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle isn’t eating shrimp.

SHRI


----------



## AliOop

Shrimp hurts Rochelle's intestines.

ROCH


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle’s office can help.

OFFI


----------



## lsg

Official Fire Fighters Inspire.

FIGH


----------



## LynetteO

“Fish? “Icky!” gasped Harriet

RIET


----------



## linne1gi

Really? Isabella exclaimed thankfully.

EXCL


----------



## Bubble Agent

Fabricated Facts Facilitates Fools

NBOS


----------



## linne1gi

Bubble Agent said:


> Fabricated Facts Facilitates Fools
> 
> NBOS


I don't understand your reply using all "F's"?  You were supposed to use "EXCL".


----------



## Bubble Agent

linne1gi said:


> I don't understand your reply using all "F's"?  You were supposed to use "EXCL".



(Sorry! I clicked the arrow, and thought I`d landed on the last page, so I answered the wrong thing. Hence, my answer didn`t make sence at all)

I try again:
Every xylophonist Can Laugh

ZAPO


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras always play opportunistically.


ZEBR


----------



## IrishLass

'Zounds!", exclaimed Batman robustly.

HFCB


----------



## AliOop

"Holy Filibuster!" cried Batman.

CRIE


----------



## linne1gi

Children rarely ice enough.

ENOU


----------



## LynetteO

Evidently no one united.

ITED


----------



## linne1gi

I tried every doughnut.

TRIE


----------



## lsg

Tire Rotation Isn't Easy.

SIBA


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila is better anyway.

BETT


----------



## LynetteO

Betty’s experiencing terrible two’s.

ERIE


----------



## linne1gi

Enjoy reading interesting ebooks.

READ


----------



## LynetteO

Really, everything’s almost done?!

DONE


----------



## linne1gi

Daniel only needs enough.

ONLY


----------



## AliOop

Only nerds like yelling.

YELL


----------



## linne1gi

Yaks eventually like listening.

NTUA


----------



## LynetteO

Nine teenagers unanimously applauded.

UDED


----------



## linne1gi

Usually details end delightfully.

TAIL


----------



## justjacqui

Today Anna is Late

TSAF


----------



## AliOop

"Too soon?" asked Frank.

FRAN


----------



## linne1gi

Friends really are nice.

ENDS


----------



## Kari Howie

Equine Nuzzles Define Sweetness

KISS


----------



## linne1gi

Kissing is so sweet.

SWEE


----------



## LynetteO

Sweet whispers everywhere, everyday.

YDAY


----------



## lsg

Yesterday, Dad Ate Yams.

YEST


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday, Estelle saw Thomas.

THOM


----------



## LynetteO

Thomas helped out Mom.

TMOM


----------



## linne1gi

Trust Mom on memories.

MEMO


----------



## AliOop

Memories enhance many occasions.

OCCA


----------



## linne1gi

Occasionally cute currents apply.

APPL


----------



## IrishLass

Apple pandowdy  pleases linne1gi.

JSAC


----------



## AliOop

Just stop already! Crikey!

RIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle is kissing Edgar.
EDGA


----------



## AliOop

(but) ... Edgar doesn't "get" affection. (poor Rochelle)

AFFE


----------



## justjacqui

Andrew frequently fried eggplant

ODRB


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia drinks Root Beer.

ROOT


----------



## AliOop

Really, olive oil traces?

TRAC


----------



## linne1gi

Typically reviews are consistent. 

VIEW


----------



## LynetteO

Violins are exceptionally wonderful.

WOND


----------



## linne1gi

William obviously needs daffodils.   (@LynettO, the previous letters were VIEW, not VAEW, just saying). 

DAFF


----------



## LynetteO

linne1gi said:


> William obviously needs daffodils.   (@LynettO, the previous letters were VIEW, not VAEW, just saying).
> 
> DAFF


Oops. 

Deborah’s always freakishly frustrated!

ISHL


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella’s sure happy lately. 

BELA


----------



## Relle

Big elephants languish around.

PLUI


----------



## AliOop

People love underdogs intensely.

RDOG


----------



## linne1gi

Really, Daniel only gripes. 

GRIP


----------



## LynetteO

Gorillas really ignite passion.

ILLA


----------



## linne1gi

Is love logically absent?

ABSE


----------



## LynetteO

“Absolutely breathtaking”, said Edward.

WARD


----------



## linne1gi

When abstract rules diverge. 

DIVE


----------



## lsg

Diane Is Viewing Everything.

IHTM


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella hurts too much. 

MUCH


----------



## justjacqui

Maria usually chooses Hersheys

PAER


----------



## linne1gi

Peter answers erratically, really! 


ERRA


----------



## LynetteO

Eucalyptus rarely reeks apparently. 

EUCA


----------



## lsg

Each Understudy Can Act.

UNDE


----------



## linne1gi

Umbrellas need different envelopes.

ENVE.


----------



## AliOop

Everett never verifies equations.

EQUA


----------



## linne1gi

Everett questioned underwear addicts!

ADDI


----------



## Relle

Always dig deep initially.

FLOI


----------



## linne1gi

Frank looks obviously interested.

OBVI


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar Buys Various Ingredients

POAS


----------



## linne1gi

Peter organized arithmetic systems.

SYST


----------



## AliOop

Someone yelled, "Stop, thief!!"

THIE


----------



## linne1gi

This house is exciting!

EXCI


----------



## IrishLass

Excited Xavier claps impetuously.

HSAH


----------



## lsg

Has She Asked Harald?
ASKE


----------



## linne1gi

Amanda says keep everything.

KEEP


----------



## justjacqui

Karen eagerly educates people

OSRG


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia sure remembers great.

REME


----------



## LynetteO

Remembering everything means everything. 

RING


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca insisted no gifts.

BECC


----------



## TennisGirl

But Eleanor craved chocolate.

ORCR


----------



## Relle

Orca rescue, can't resuscitate.

JTFG


----------



## Kari Howie

Jeepers! The Filly’s Galloping!

FLEW


----------



## linne1gi

Forward Leah!! Elaine’s winning!

FORW


----------



## LynetteO

“Faster Ophelia! Riley’s winning.”

LEYS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Let's Enjoy Yodeling Songs. 
IBFC


----------



## melinda48

Isabella Buttered French Croissants

LOFT


----------



## linne1gi

Leslie often forgets things.

OFTE


----------



## TennisGirl

Ophelia forgets to eat.  (not me. not ever)

OEAT


----------



## Relle

Only emu's attack tortoises.

ATTA


----------



## linne1gi

Alice tempts Thomas alot!

ALOT


----------



## lsg

Always Lots Of Trouble.

ALWA


----------



## linne1gi

Alice loves Washington apples.

PPLE


----------



## LynetteO

Purple people lurking everywhere. 

HERE


----------



## TennisGirl

Help Ernestine reign eternally.

EIGN


----------



## IrishLass

Ernestine isn't God. Nope.

NRFY


----------



## linne1gi

Never realized fragrances yellow.

NEVE


----------



## AliOop

Now Ernestine's very enraged.

ENRA


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine needs righteous abilities. 

EOUS


----------



## LynetteO

Even old umbrellas shade. 

RCEM


----------



## linne1gi

Really? Can Everett manage?

NAGE


----------



## lsg

No Age Gets Everything.

ILCT


----------



## linne1gi

It looks confusing, Theresa. 

CONF


----------



## Bubble Agent

Come On Nerd, Faster!

DRAT


----------



## linne1gi

Dragons rarely attack, Theresa.

RELY


----------



## TennisGirl

Really Everett, let's yodel!

YODE


----------



## linne1gi

Yellow oranges do exist.
EXIS


----------



## Kari Howie

Existence, Xavier, Is Surreal.

LIFE


----------



## linne1gi

Let information follow energy.

ENER


----------



## AliOop

Existence never excludes reality.

REAL


----------



## linne1gi

Really, Edward's always late!

LATE


----------



## IrishLass

Late again?! Tardy Everette!!!

PAOT


----------



## linne1gi

Please add oats, Tabitha.

OATS


----------



## Relle

Oats are totally satisfying.     ( I eat them for brekky every day.)

TOTA


----------



## linne1gi

Today oats, tomorrow almonds!

ALMO


----------



## LynetteO

Ali loves multigrain oats.

RAIN


----------



## Relle

LynetteO said:


> Ali loves multigrain oats.
> 
> OATS


Oats are 3 posts up.


----------



## linne1gi

Relle said:


> Oats are 3 posts up.
> [/QUOTE
> Yes, it’s  been repeated.
> 
> Ophelia and Theresa shouted
> 
> PHEL


----------



## LynetteO

Relle said:


> Oats are 3 posts up.


Sorry  
Switched it to:
RAIN


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca’s also interested now.

ALSO


----------



## LynetteO

Antionette loves sewing oddly. 

HBVX


----------



## linne1gi

Henrietta brought various xeroxes.

CPSP


----------



## lsg

Can People See Purple?

PURP


----------



## linne1gi

Probably unless red predominates.

UNLE


----------



## AliOop

Ursula never liked Everett.

URSU


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula rarely showed up.

SHOW


----------



## lsg

See How Oliver Wades!

OLIV


----------



## Bubble Agent

Ordinary Life Is Valuable

EAPS


----------



## linne1gi

Everett answered polite suggestions.

SUGG


----------



## AliOop

Sadly, Ursula got gangrene.

GANG


----------



## Relle

Gang-gangs are not garish.







KIUO


----------



## LynetteO

Kindness is universally okay. 
ERSA


----------



## AliOop

Ernestine rarely spoke aloud.

LOUD


----------



## LynetteO

“Limousines outnumber Uber drivers?!?”

MBER


----------



## linne1gi

My brother enjoys rugby.

RUGB


----------



## lsg

Rugs Usually Get Brushed.

USUA


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula sees usage accuracy.

ACCU


----------



## Bubble Agent

Alphabetization Can Cultivate Unskilled

GILZ


----------



## linne1gi

Get In Line, Zombies!

ZOMB


----------



## Bubble Agent

Zoom Out, Make Beer!

NOMS


----------



## linne1gi

Numerous operations made safely.

OPER


----------



## LynetteO

Opal pursued  everything right.

UYTH


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula yelled to Harriet

HARR


----------



## IrishLass

Help!!! Another rampaging rhinocerous! 

CUAT


----------



## linne1gi

Calendars usually attract trouble.

TROU


----------



## justjacqui

Today Rosie Ordered Umbrellas

OPAD


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia provided awesome details.

PROV


----------



## lsg

People Rarely Overturn Vetoes.


----------



## linne1gi

lsg said:


> People Rarely Overturn Vetoes.


@lsg - We need your 4 letters!


----------



## lsg

linne1gi said:


> @lsg - We need your 4 letters!


VETO


----------



## linne1gi

Vera estimated time off.

ATED


----------



## Kari Howie

Ain’t Their Egos Delusional!

ERGO


----------



## linne1gi

Everett remembers getting orders.

ORDE


----------



## Bubble Agent

Obedient racers drive efficiently

NURP


----------



## linne1gi

Never use Red Palm.

PALM


----------



## justjacqui

Peter always liked Marie

RDLM


----------



## LynetteO

Radly didn’t like Marie 

DNTL


----------



## Relle

Do not tickle lions. 

LION


----------



## linne1gi

Linda isn’t on nebulizers.
NEBU


----------



## AliOop

Noticing everything brings understanding.

ANDI


----------



## linne1gi

Alice needs drivers insurance.

LICE


----------



## LynetteO

Lynette is certainly entertaining.

YLNI


----------



## linne1gi

Yelling lessens necessary impact.

PACT


----------



## IrishLass

"Porridge again?!", cried Timothy.

BQAE


----------



## Relle

Big Qantas Airlines employ.

JYRW


----------



## linne1gi

Just yams! Rochelle wailed!

YAMS


----------



## IrishLass

Yuck! Another meat smoothie! 

SHAD


----------



## lsg

Save Howie And David.

HOWI


----------



## linne1gi

Honest old world interpretation.

WORL


----------



## justjacqui

William ordered red lights

LPOS


----------



## linne1gi

Linda posted old soaps.

SOAP


----------



## IrishLass

Sour oranges aren't pleasant.

TMMP


----------



## justjacqui

Today Mabel married Peter

WIDC


----------



## Relle

Wind is definitely cold. (here, today anyway).

RRPI


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle realizes past inhibitions.

INHI


----------



## LynetteO

I need her information. 

ONDE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia never did enough. 

OUGH


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar usually grows herbs

HYSD


----------



## linne1gi

Helen yelled, Sandy! “Down”!

DOWN


----------



## justjacqui

Did Oscar wed Natalie?

POTD


----------



## Relle

Pat, Ollie the dog.

MKYT


----------



## linne1gi

My kids yell tremendously.
KIDS


----------



## justjacqui

Keep it down Susan!

HYAS


----------



## linne1gi

Holiday yams are sweet.

YAMS


----------



## justjacqui

Yesterday Abby met Steven

RSFM


----------



## lsg

Real Secrets Feel Magnificent.

MAGN


----------



## LynetteO

Melinda always gets nasty. 

SMDA


----------



## linne1gi

Showing my daughter’s ambivalence.

VEBD


----------



## LynetteO

Virtually everyone bought donuts. 

GEVI


----------



## linne1gi

Getting errors via internet.

DWRI


----------



## IrishLass

Don't wrestle rowdy iguanas.

OSOB


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia sent options back.

BRAK


----------



## justjacqui

Bring Rice and Kale

OPSD


----------



## MrsZ

Oscar prepared salad dressing.
DRES


----------



## LynetteO

Do reindeer eat snow?  
EDIO


----------



## linne1gi

Every day is ordinary.

ODRY


----------



## lsg

Old Deer Rarely Yelp.

YELP


----------



## LynetteO

Yellow everywhere leading people. 
DIOY


----------



## linne1gi

Dennis isn’t obviously yellow.

ISNT


----------



## justjacqui

Isabelle should not talk

HUAS


----------



## linne1gi

Henry understands all salads.

SALD


----------



## LynetteO

Sally always loved dancing 

GEYS


----------



## linne1gi

Geraniums expect yard scent.

GERA


----------



## justjacqui

George eats red apples

WRFB


----------



## linne1gi

William runs from babies.

RUYF


----------



## AlkemyDave

Really upset you forgot.

TPHE


----------



## Relle

The panthers have escaped.

BJUY


----------



## linne1gi

By June, use yogurt.

YOGT


----------



## lsg

You Only Get Two!
IRTD


----------



## linne1gi

I really trust Dave.

TRYT


----------



## IrishLass

Theodore's ratatouille yummy! Try!

HNLR


----------



## linne1gi

Henry needs luscious ratatouille!

TOUI


----------



## justjacqui

Today Oscar's Umbrella Inverted

SDLO


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon denies laboratory oils.

OILS


----------



## LynetteO

Olive is learning soaping.  

GNIP


----------



## linne1gi

Generally Nevin is practical.

PRAK


----------



## lsg

Pranks Really Are Kinky!

CSTD


----------



## linne1gi

Connie studies transit design.

DRIU


----------



## IrishLass

Dancing rumba invigorates Ursula.

ASTT


----------



## linne1gi

Alice says try tango!

TNGO


----------



## justjacqui

Taylor Never Goes Outside

WFNL


----------



## linne1gi

William flies nonstop lately.

STRP


----------



## Kari Howie

Stop Talking Ridiculous Policies!

STOP


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon takes old pictures.

PCTY


----------



## justjacqui

Please Carry this Yarn

LOPS


----------



## LynetteO

Lynda owns purple silk. 

SILK


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon is loving kayaking.

KAYA


----------



## justjacqui

Karen always yells angrily 

USDC


----------



## linne1gi

Understanding Susan’s dietary constraints.

DJOP


----------



## justjacqui

Did Julie Order Pie?

PISD


----------



## linne1gi

Pie is so delicious!

DLCS


----------



## justjacqui

Daniel likes citing Shakespeare

OPDS


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia paid Denise supposedly.

HUBS


----------



## justjacqui

Henry usually brings soap

YTSD


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday Thomas saw David.

DEST


----------



## LynetteO

Did Ester see Thomas?

OMAS


----------



## lsg

Old Mysteries Are Sinister

MYST


----------



## linne1gi

Ordinary men are suspicious.

SPCT


----------



## justjacqui

Should Peter Call Tony?

LPOS


----------



## linne1gi

Linda planned on superfatting.
SPFT


----------



## IrishLass

Spicy peppers, flaming tongue.

BSWC


----------



## linne1gi

Bring sweets William chimed!

SWTS


----------



## lsg

Some Will Take Sweets.

MHIH


----------



## linne1gi

My husband is hot!

POYT


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> My husband is hot!
> POYT


Put otherwise, you're thrilled! 

THRI


----------



## linne1gi

This has revolutionary impacts! 

PCTS


----------



## AliOop

Please clean those spots!

SPOT


----------



## linne1gi

Share poetry on Tuesday.

TSDY


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Treasured Soaping Days Y'All 

GBFL


----------



## linne1gi

Good buy Florida ladies!

LDGB


----------



## AliOop

Ladies dig good buys!

GOOD


----------



## linne1gi

Get out of Dodge!

DOGE


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Dozen Of Gummy's Everyone 
ATRP


----------



## linne1gi

Allison tried researching pastilles.

SARP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Susan Arranges Roses Perfectly 
AMDS


----------



## linne1gi

Allison made dancing snowflakes.

SNFL


----------



## justjacqui

Snow never falls long

SDBO


----------



## Relle

So, don't buy oranges.

HJKL


----------



## justjacqui

Huge Jumping Kangaroos Linger

POSD


----------



## linne1gi

Plan on some dinner.
DNIR


----------



## AliOop

"Dinner! NOW!" Irene ranted.

RANT


----------



## linne1gi

Read and never think.

THNK


----------



## LynetteO

Tom honestly never kayaks.

YAKS


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday Allison kissed Sam.

SAMY


----------



## IrishLass

"Sam!", Alison mused yearningly.

RASF


----------



## lsg

Raspberries Are Safe Food.

SAFE


----------



## linne1gi

Sam ate fruit easily.

FRUT


----------



## justjacqui

Francis runs under trees

EFMN


----------



## linne1gi

Enough Francis, means NO!

HUPS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hurry Up Papa John's 

AXVO


----------



## linne1gi

All xylophones vary ostensibly.

PTYB


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Yesterday Allison kissed Sam.
> SAMY





IrishLass said:


> "Sam!", Alison mused yearningly.
> RASF


My husband will not be happy to read about this... 



linne1gi said:


> All xylophones vary ostensibly.
> 
> PTYB


Put that yak back!

PUTT


----------



## justjacqui

Peter underestimated Tina's Temper

LAWD


----------



## AliOop

Lawdy, Alfonso was drunk!

DRUN


----------



## linne1gi

Drunken Ruby understands nothing.

NIPT


----------



## justjacqui

Noel investigated product tampering

GIPS


----------



## linne1gi

Gifts impart positive surprises.

FTSO


----------



## justjacqui

For tonight's supper - Oranges

LOPA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Lots Of Preparation Arises 
FMTY


----------



## linne1gi

Fast, messy trip yesterday. 

OFTC


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar fried tomatoes cautiously

DEGM


----------



## linne1gi

Did Edgar get married?

MARR


----------



## lsg

Masks Are Rarely Realistic.

WIBD


----------



## linne1gi

What I've been doing.

DONG


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> What I've been doing.
> 
> DONG


Doing only necessary goals.

GOAL


----------



## linne1gi

Going on (and on) about lotions.

LTNS


----------



## justjacqui

Lisa told Natalie secrets

ECBY


----------



## linne1gi

Everett camped by Yellowstone.

YSTN


----------



## AliOop

Yellowstone? Superbly terrific nature!

LLOW


----------



## linne1gi

Love learning ordinary words.

WRDS


----------



## justjacqui

Will Reginald Drive Subarus?

OPDS


----------



## lsg

Old Pears Do Sour.

PEAR


----------



## justjacqui

Paul enjoys apples regularly

EWLS


----------



## linne1gi

Everett was loving soapmaking. 

SPMK


----------



## AliOop

Silly parents mimic kids.

KIDS


----------



## LynetteO

Kathy Is doing something!

GYKA


----------



## lsg

Grouchy Yaks Kick Annie.

YAKS


----------



## justjacqui

You are Kind, Sir.

SDBC


----------



## LynetteO

Soap dough builds creativity.

ARCB


----------



## AliOop

AliOop really craves baklava._ (not true, rather have chocolate, but we had a B, not a C).

BAKL_


----------



## lsg

Be A Kind Lady

KIND


----------



## justjacqui

Keep inventing new designs

PLAS


----------



## AliOop

Please, let Albert sing!

ALBE


----------



## justjacqui

Annabelle likes being engaged

GRSC


----------



## Candybee

giant rain storm coming

PICM


----------



## justjacqui

Peter Informs Carrie's Mother

OSLA


----------



## AliOop

Ocelots sure like antelope.

ANTE


----------



## LynetteO

Antelopes need to escape.

OTCA


----------



## AliOop

Ocelots terrify cute antelope.

LOPE


----------



## IrishLass

Leaping ocelots petrify elephants.


----------



## AliOop

IrishLass said:


> Leaping ocelots petrify elephants.


@IrishLass Four more letters please


----------



## IrishLass

WOOP


----------



## AliOop

Well, ocelots often pounce!

POUN


----------



## lsg

People Often Underestimate Newts.

NEWT


----------



## justjacqui

Natalie Engaged With Travis

UPSD


----------



## Relle

United Parcel Service down.

AUSP


----------



## justjacqui

Arthur usually supplies presents

LOPA


----------



## AliOop

Look! Ocelots perched above!

ABOV


----------



## justjacqui

Adam brings Olivia Violets

POSD


----------



## MellonFriend

Please open swiftly, dear.

DDFN


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

_Double Down For Now

HTSF _


----------



## lsg

Have They Seen Fred?

FRED


----------



## Johnez

Feral rascals eat dinner.

YURT


----------



## justjacqui

Yolanda Usually Runs Today

GPOS


----------



## AliOop

Geraldine picks on Samuel.

SAMU


----------



## justjacqui

Should Anna Marry Ulysses?

NMEO


----------



## IrishLass

"Never marry!", exclaimed Orpheus.

OSUO


----------



## MellonFriend

Only skilled umpires officiate.

ZIMA


----------



## lsg

Zap It Mary Alice!

LISCT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Love intricate Soaping Custom Treasures ( 4 or 5 letters ? )
BBMT


----------



## linne1gi

Better buy more tomorrow.

HUGS


----------



## IrishLass

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love intricate Soaping Custom Treasures ( 4 or 5 letters ? )



It's 4 letters 



linne1gi said:


> Better buy more tomorrow.
> 
> HUGS




How utterly ghastly, Stephan!

DRIP


----------



## linne1gi

Doughnuts really interest Peter. 

OKAY


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar Keeps Arthur's Yacht

POLF


----------



## linne1gi

Peter only likes Focaccia  (bread)

FOCA


----------



## IrishLass

Fried okra captivates AliOop.

LMLS


----------



## linne1gi

Last minute local sales.

GHAL


----------



## lsg

Girls Help A Lot.

BION


----------



## LynetteO

Brett is openly nosey. 

LTTE


----------



## linne1gi

Let Thomas tell everything. 

EVER


----------



## justjacqui

"Elephants!" Violet Exclaimed. "Run!"

UDSC


----------



## linne1gi

Utterly detestable said Charlie.

YNUG


----------



## Kari Howie

You Never Underestimate God

GOOD


----------



## linne1gi

Genius often occurs differently. 

FRET


----------



## IrishLass

Frederica regrets eating tabasco.


PAOF


----------



## linne1gi

Please add objects frequently.

PLEA


----------



## IrishLass

Pointless lecture exacerbates Alex.


BPLE


----------



## linne1gi

Brenda plans liposuction eventually.

TION


----------



## Kari Howie

This Is Our Neurosurgeon 

HEAD


----------



## linne1gi

Happy elves are dining.

ELFO


----------



## Relle

Elves love finding oranges.

ORAW


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar runs around wildly

POSD


----------



## linne1gi

Peter only sees designs.

ESAW


----------



## Relle

Ellie sat and wept.

FTRQ


----------



## IrishLass

Fiddleedee! The refrigerator quit!

CTRM


----------



## linne1gi

Clearing trees requires mulch.

GRED


----------



## lsg

Great Rats Escaped Death.

RATS


----------



## linne1gi

Ralph ate tacos Saturday.

PAWR


----------



## Relle

Pets are wiley rascals.

FGHJ


----------



## linne1gi

Future guests have jellybeans.

JELL


----------



## justjacqui

Jennifer Eats Lamb Lasagna

GLMC


----------



## linne1gi

George likes many candies.

GEOG


----------



## IrishLass

Goopy eggs offend George.

FEOM


----------



## Relle

Friendly emus on mountain.

OUNH


----------



## linne1gi

Omar understands new housing.

PIVE


----------



## lsg

Pine Is Very Expensive.

EXPE


----------



## linne1gi

Everett,  Xfinity probably exists.

SEAW


----------



## justjacqui

Sam eats a watermelon

PDLH


----------



## linne1gi

Peter drives Linda happily.

HAPP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Happy As Petter Pan 
RVOL


----------



## linne1gi

Rhonda varies on lavender.

VARY


----------



## IrishLass

"Verilly, Artemis, Rowena's yodeling!"

ISRD


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Inspired Soapers Resonate Desires 
DALD


----------



## Relle

Dreary and lazy day.

KKLL


----------



## linne1gi

Keep kissing long loving. 

CFUG


----------



## justjacqui

Charlie Fried Up Garlic

POLS


----------



## LynetteO

Penelope openly loves salamanders!  

EEPY


----------



## Relle

Every emu picks yarrow.

CNMJ


----------



## linne1gi

Carol never made jam. 

SUSH


----------



## lsg

She Used Seasoned Honey

USED


----------



## linne1gi

Usually Sarah eats dinner.

DINN


----------



## Relle

Does Iris need nourishment ?

MUUP


----------



## linne1gi

Molly uses ultra Palm.

PALM


----------



## lsg

Pam Always Leaves Messes.

ALWA


----------



## linne1gi

Alice looks well always.

LOYE


----------



## IrishLass

Lo! Over yonder! Eagles!

TEAC


----------



## linne1gi

Tracy eats almonds candied. 


CREA


----------



## justjacqui

Cindy Rarely Eats Avocados

RMSL


----------



## linne1gi

Rhonda mostly sues lawyers.

LAWY


----------



## justjacqui

Lisa always wears yellow

MGCB


----------



## linne1gi

Monica got corned beef.

MONI


----------



## justjacqui

My other name is .....

TGSL


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas goes slower lately. 

LTEY


----------



## justjacqui

Last Tuesday Evan Yodelled

CDBY


----------



## Relle

Can dahlia's be yellow ?

FGDH


----------



## Violet253

friendly giraffes don't hide

LPAS


----------



## linne1gi

Linda packed away steaks. 

PACK


----------



## IrishLass

Paulina's always cooking kielbasa.

SLPF


----------



## linne1gi

So, let’s play fireflies!

POTR


----------



## AliOop

Penelope often totally rambles.

RAMB


----------



## linne1gi

Richard also makes breakfast.

BREK


----------



## lsg

Bring Ripe Eggplants, Karen.

RIPE


----------



## linne1gi

Richard is preparing eggplants.

EGGP


----------



## justjacqui

Even gives green plants

PDRG


----------



## linne1gi

Pretend digging’s really groovy. 

GROV


----------



## lsg

Great Results Often Vary.

VARY


----------



## AliOop

Vivid arachnids rarely yodel.

ARAC


----------



## linne1gi

Apples really are convenient.

CONV


----------



## AliOop

Crikey, Oliver nearly vomited!

VOMI


----------



## linne1gi

Vomited on my icecream!

CRAM


----------



## Relle

Cranberries really are magnificent.

WQWI


----------



## lsg

Wombats Quickly Wander Inside.

WOMB


----------



## linne1gi

Wombats originally made biscuits.

BISQ


----------



## IrishLass

Biscuits?! Inconceivable! So quirky!

ITST


----------



## linne1gi

It’s troubling seeing tacos.

OKAY


----------



## AliOop

Oliver's kangaroos are yelling.

KANG


----------



## linne1gi

Kangaroos are never good. 

FEST


----------



## lsg

Festive Eating Sends Thrills.
 SEND


----------



## linne1gi

Santa emailed Nancy Drew. 

DREW


----------



## AliOop

Darling, really? Everyone's watching!

WATC


----------



## linne1gi

Watch all the candles.

CADL


----------



## AliOop

Candles at dinner - lovely!

LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Look out videos exist. 

LOOK


----------



## justjacqui

Lisa ordered Orange Kites

POSD


----------



## linne1gi

Peter ordered sweet dreams.

DREM


----------



## AliOop

Darlene requested extra mayo.

MOYA


----------



## justjacqui

Mary offers Yolanda appetizers 

SEFL


----------



## linne1gi

Sarah entered Florida legally. 

SARA


----------



## lsg

Soap Art Rarely Annoyed.

ICOS


----------



## linne1gi

I canceled our service. 

SERV


----------



## AliOop

Suddenly, Everett reacted violently.

REAC


----------



## linne1gi

Really, Everett, acccess control!

CONT


----------



## justjacqui

Counting Our New Turtles

FMCB


----------



## linne1gi

Freddie makes cool butters.

FRED


----------



## AliOop

Frida's reaction? "Everett's dorky!"

DORK


----------



## linne1gi

David often remembers kaolin. 

NOGT


----------



## justjacqui

Not Our Green Tomatoes!

RELB


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca estimates little broccoli. 

BROC


----------



## AliOop

"Broccoli reeks!" Ophelia cried.

OPHE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia, perhaps he erred.
ERRE


----------



## LynetteO

Elizabeth rarely remembers everything. 
GIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Gerald is rarely entertained. 

ENTE


----------



## justjacqui

Emma never tried eggplant

PDMC


----------



## linne1gi

Peter didn’t make coffee. 

COFF


----------



## AliOop

Crazy Ophelia frightened Fernando.

FERN


----------



## linne1gi

Fernando easily returned news.

NEWS


----------



## lsg

New Entries Will Soar.

ENTR


----------



## linne1gi

Everything new today revealed.

TODA


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Oscar Delivers Apples

LUMC


----------



## linne1gi

Lately Uma makes cakes. 

MAKE


----------



## justjacqui

Mary Always Keeps Eggs

GTSL


----------



## linne1gi

Gabrielle tried Sodium Lactate. 

LACT


----------



## AliOop

Lionel acted crazy today!

CRAZ


----------



## linne1gi

Choose really active zebras. 

ZEBA


----------



## AliOop

Zebras eventually beat apes.

APES


----------



## linne1gi

Allison played enough soccer.

SOCC


----------



## lsg

Silly Old Crocodiles Cry.

ICTM


----------



## linne1gi

Is Caroline totally mad? 

MAID


----------



## Savonette

My active imagination dawdles.
DLES


----------



## linne1gi

Does Linda eat spaghetti?

SPAG.


----------



## AliOop

"Some people," Amelia groaned.

GROA


----------



## linne1gi

Getting ready over again. 

AGAN


----------



## AliOop

Albert grabbed another nectarine.

NECT


----------



## linne1gi

Now Edward can text.

TEXT


----------



## lsg

Treat elegant xenias tenderly.

SIBA


----------



## justjacqui

Should I Buy Apples?

LOSP


----------



## linne1gi

Lemons or Spiced Peaches? 

SPIC


----------



## justjacqui

Should Peter ingest Carrots?

DCMN


----------



## linne1gi

Dominic can manufacture Nitroglycerin. 

MANU


----------



## lsg

Many Are Not Understanding.

UNDE


----------



## linne1gi

Understanding news delays experts. 

NEWS


----------



## justjacqui

Never Enter With Sharks

PLID


----------



## linne1gi

Please look into delivery.

DELI


----------



## lsg

Did Ellen Listen Intelligently?

LIST


----------



## linne1gi

Look into spicy tacos.

SPIC


----------



## justjacqui

Spiced Peaches In Cans

DLCM


----------



## linne1gi

Did Linda call Margie?

MARG


----------



## Relle

My animals run gregariously.

UPPZ


----------



## linne1gi

Under processed, pretty zinnias.

ZINN


----------



## IrishLass

Zealous Irene nitpicks nonstop.

OPSI


----------



## linne1gi

Olivia praised Sophie’s illustrations.

SOPH


----------



## lsg

Some Old Panthers Hunt.

PANT


----------



## linne1gi

Please answer new tactics.

TACT


----------



## Relle

This animal can talk.

RRTY


----------



## linne1gi

Really Robert, thank you.

YOUM


----------



## lsg

You Only Use Machines.

MACH


----------



## linne1gi

Meandering along Chapel Hill.

HILL


----------



## Kari Howie

Daring Lori Canned Mangoes

HUNU


----------



## linne1gi

Hopefully understanding not unusual. 

HOPE


----------



## IrishLass

Hooting owls pestered Edward.

LAOT


----------



## linne1gi

Linda also offered towels.

TOWL


----------



## Momma Hoot

Today opens with laughter  

PENS


----------



## AliOop

Please, everyone, no snorting!

SNRT


----------



## lsg

Still Not Really Trying?

IMSP


----------



## Momma Hoot

Impossible mystery solving problems!

BLEM


----------



## linne1gi

Blizzards look energizing mostly.

MOST


----------



## AliOop

Make Orville stop teasing!

ORVI


----------



## linne1gi

Orville rarely views inventory. 

INVE


----------



## lsg

I Never Vanish Easily.

VANI


----------



## linne1gi

Views are never intended.

INTD


----------



## Momma Hoot

Incorporate new theories daily.

RIES


----------



## AliOop

Rendering is easy - see?

rend


----------



## linne1gi

Richard endlessly needs daisies.

DAIA


----------



## LynetteO

Doug always ignores Andrea. 

SOUD


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon only uses detergents. 

INGO


----------



## justjacqui

Ingrid Never Gets Olives

LDHN


----------



## lsg

Little Dave Hates Nuts.

ISYT


----------



## Momma Hoot

I saw you teasing!

SANW


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon always needs water.

WATE


----------



## justjacqui

Wendy and Timothy Eloped

PLSE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Penelope labelled some envelopes

missed adding this.... 

ENBP


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine never bought pineapple.

NETF


----------



## Momma Hoot

Night envelopes the forest


NVEL


----------



## LynetteO

No Victorious Evil Leader

REDA


----------



## AliOop

Reality eventually destroys agendas.

AGEN


----------



## linne1gi

Annie gets Ernestine’s nervousness. 


ERNE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Eastern reports need explaining.


ORTS


----------



## linne1gi

Orange recipes trace slowly.

SLWA


----------



## Kari Howie

Shaggy Lambs Were Aerated

SHAV


----------



## lsg

See How Aviators Vibrate!

VIBR


----------



## linne1gi

View information by request. 

REQT


----------



## AliOop

Ralph examined Queenie's tiara.

TIAR


----------



## Momma Hoot

Tony ignored Andrea's request.


UEST


----------



## linne1gi

Unfortunately estimates still true.

IEST


----------



## AliOop

Interestingly enough, Stuart tattled.

ATTL


----------



## linne1gi

Alice tested torn lettuce.

LERD


----------



## Momma Hoot

Learning equal risk disaster


QUAL


----------



## linne1gi

Questions, unlike answers, linger.

ANSW


----------



## Momma Hoot

Andrew noticed some whiskers


HISK


----------



## AliOop

Horatio ingested some kelp.

KELP


----------



## linne1gi

Kevin ended late protection.

LATE


----------



## lsg

Look At This Entry!

ENTR


----------



## linne1gi

Endless new trial recipes.

TRAI


----------



## melinda48

Timothy raced against Isaac
cnml


----------



## linne1gi

Connie needs multiple listings.

LIST


----------



## justjacqui

Lisa Is Singing Terribly

TABM


----------



## linne1gi

Treat Alice before me.

BEFO


----------



## justjacqui

Bryan Eats Fried Okra

PREF


----------



## linne1gi

Peter rarely eats Fries. 

RARE


----------



## lsg

Radishes Are Rarely Expensive.

EXPE


----------



## linne1gi

Even xanthum performs evenly.

LUTC


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Look under the couch

DUST


----------



## linne1gi

Debra understands standard technology.

TREC


----------



## Momma Hoot

Travel exemptions exist currently.


----------



## Momma Hoot

Travel restrictions exist currently.


AVEL


----------



## linne1gi

Anna’s very efficient lately.

TELY


----------



## justjacqui

Today Evan Leads Yodeling


MCRF


----------



## linne1gi

Margie cannot refuse food. 

FOOD


----------



## justjacqui

Frank Orders Olives Daily

LOPS


----------



## AliOop

Lionel orders pizza sometimes.

EOFD


----------



## linne1gi

Eugene only fears dogs.

YIHT


----------



## AliOop

Yahaira inhaled her treats.

INHA


----------



## linne1gi

Inez needs honey always.

WAYS


----------



## Momma Hoot

Was Angela your sister?

ISTE


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle started trying eggplant.

EGGS


----------



## IrishLass

Eggplant gets Gertrude gassy.

ELPR


----------



## linne1gi

Everything looks pretty rich.

RICH


----------



## justjacqui

Rachel is Coming Home

WMCH


----------



## AliOop

Weimaraners make cuddly helpers.

WEIM


----------



## linne1gi

William estimates immense mountains.

THYP


----------



## Momma Hoot

Thinking helps your presentation.

KING


----------



## LisaBoBisa

Keanu Isn't Naked, Grandma!

PNEF

If you haven't already found a random letter generator you like, I used this one:
Random Letter Generator


----------



## linne1gi

Priscilla needs extra furniture.

PRIS


----------



## lsg

Pulling Rank Is Stern.

RANK


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel also needs Karma.
KARM


----------



## AliOop

“Karma!” Alison remembered morosely.

MORO


----------



## linne1gi

Morning only means observing.

OBSV


----------



## Momma Hoot

Occasional bragging serves Veronica.

NICA


----------



## Megan

Nothing is certain anymore

MDAN


----------



## justjacqui

My Dad Argues Nightly

FBCM


----------



## IrishLass

Feisty bee chases Mildred.

ALMA


----------



## linne1gi

Annette likes my attention.

ATTA


----------



## AliOop

Annette‘s terrier tries to attack!

TRIE


----------



## linne1gi

Tracy realized irrational errors.

SDER


----------



## Momma Hoot

Suddenly Daisy exclaimed, run!


ENLY


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine never liked youth.

YOUT


----------



## Hermit

Yesteryear outlasts unused time

FGPL


----------



## linne1gi

Frankie gave pretty lotion.

LOTI


----------



## AliOop

Lying often tricks investigators.

INVE


----------



## linne1gi

Investigators nowadays view everything.

NOWA


----------



## lsg

Now, Only Women Answer.

ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia needs light yogurt.

YOGU


----------



## Hermit

Yowling Ogres Guard Us
AMPN


----------



## linne1gi

Annette made peanut Nutella.

MADE


----------



## Relle

Making a difference everywhere.

LLKJ


----------



## linne1gi

Linda loves kumquat juice.

JOLT


----------



## AliOop

Jorge obliterated looming tarantulas.

TULA


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas usually leases Audi’s.

AUDI


----------



## FFLinOhio

Any Understanding Deaf Individual
DEAF


----------



## linne1gi

Debra endured Air France.

FRAY


----------



## lsg

Frances Ran Away, Yesterday.

YEST


----------



## LynetteO

Yesterday Elizabeth stopped testing. 

ETSG


----------



## linne1gi

Elizabeth tried sodium gluconate.

GLOC


----------



## Relle

Gradual loss of consciousness.

FWVB


----------



## linne1gi

Freddie was viewing basketball.

VIEW


----------



## Hermit

Vexatious Imps Erritate Workers
NEWS


----------



## linne1gi

Never enough wishes suddenly.

WISH


----------



## Hermit

Wrong Item Sent!!! Help!!!
CNHM


----------



## linne1gi

Connie never hops much.

HOPS


----------



## Momma Hoot

Helping out provided security.


URIT


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula reconstituted iodine telegraphically.

GRAL


----------



## FFLinOhio

Never Ending World Series
Seri


----------



## linne1gi

FFLinOhio said:


> Never Ending World Series
> Seri


This "NEWS" was quite a while ago - the latest was my response-"GRAL".


----------



## justjacqui

Grizzly's Rarely Attack Ladies

PDER


----------



## linne1gi

Peter didn’t ever reply.

ETER


----------



## justjacqui

Even then Evan retreated

ISGH


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle sure gets happy.

HAPP


----------



## AliOop

Harold announced pompously, "Poppycock!"

PPYC


----------



## linne1gi

Poppycock! Peter yelled capriciously.

CAPY


----------



## justjacqui

Can Andrew Pay You?

LMVS


----------



## linne1gi

Lawyers make views serious.
SERI


----------



## justjacqui

Susan enjoys riding independently

IHSD


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle has severe diabetes.

DIAB


----------



## justjacqui

Does Isabelle Avoid Berries?

EDBM


----------



## linne1gi

Edgar doesn’t buy merchandise.

MERC


----------



## FFLinOhio

Mighty Elephants Require Caution
CAUT


----------



## Relle

Cantelopes are usually tasty.

CVBN


----------



## linne1gi

Caution videos begin nicely.  VIDE

TRAU


----------



## lsg

Today Ranks As Undervalued.

RANK


----------



## linne1gi

Rainbows are never kept.

KEPT


----------



## justjacqui

King Ethan Parades Triumphantly

UDBV


----------



## linne1gi

Underwater demolition begins viewing.

VIEW


----------



## IrishLass

Voracious Igor eats wolfishly. 

SDTB


----------



## linne1gi

Stephen didn’t try bananas.

BANA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Babies always need attention.

WAYS


----------



## AliOop

"Whatever," Alejandra yawned sleepily.

SLEE


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila lacks Edward’s energy.

WARD


----------



## AliOop

What are researchers doing?

DOIN


----------



## linne1gi

Debbie only inspects nectarines.

DEBB


----------



## Momma Hoot

Destroying evidence by burning.


TROY


----------



## linne1gi

Tracy realizes October yields.

YELD


----------



## AliOop

Yelling, Evan loudly disputed.

DISP


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Disputing is seldom profitable. 

PROF


----------



## AliOop

Profit rarely offends friends.

FORP


----------



## linne1gi

Francis ordered real potatos.
POTA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Penelope ordered the apple pie.

NELO


----------



## linne1gi

Never eat lumpy oranges.

NGES


----------



## Momma Hoot

Noted! Gerald exclaimed saltily.

SALT


----------



## linne1gi

Salt all lukewarm tomatoes.

TOMA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Tomorrow our mother arrives.

ARRI


----------



## linne1gi

Alison requested real incense.

INCE


----------



## Hermit

Icing Never Creates Embitteredness
EMBI


----------



## linne1gi

Everett may bring insurance.

INSU


----------



## Momma Hoot

Install new software update.

WARE


----------



## linne1gi

Warranties are rarely enjoyable.

JOYA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Jennifer organized your artwork.

GANI


----------



## linne1gi

Giving always needs information.

ALWA


----------



## justjacqui

Alice Left With Adam

LOPD


----------



## linne1gi

Look out police detectives.

ECTI


----------



## FFLinOhio

Everyone Can Think Independently
INDE


----------



## linne1gi

Individual needs dominate energy.

ERGY


----------



## AliOop

"Everyone's running!" Greta yelled.

YELL


----------



## linne1gi

Yaks evidently lack loving.

EVID


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Equally Vivid Iconic Designs
BMFC


----------



## linne1gi

Betty might face Cannibals 

BALS


----------



## Relle

Big Alpacas love soap.

ALPA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Alluring lingerie Party Announcements
THOR


----------



## linne1gi

Teddy honed Orvilles Recorder.

RDER


----------



## justjacqui

Recorders deafen ears regularly 

PERL


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Previous Estate Reference Legit
AMTY


----------



## linne1gi

Amy made turkey yesterday.
TURK


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Turkish Utensils Referred Keepsakes 
ZRBC


----------



## Relle

Zebras run behind camels.

CMLS


----------



## linne1gi

Camels may look skinny.

SKIN


----------



## justjacqui

Should Kelly Invite Neil?

PLOD


----------



## linne1gi

Please let Ophelia detour.

TOUR


----------



## IrishLass

That outfit's utterly retro!

BBAI


----------



## linne1gi

Beautiful babies are interesting.

BABI


----------



## Momma Hoot

Brainstorm about bubble ideas.

RAIN


----------



## AliOop

Really, Arnold, it's normal.

NORM


----------



## linne1gi

New orders really matter.

MATT


----------



## lsg

Mary Attempted To Tat.
IODG


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle obviously didn’t go.
OBVI


----------



## Momma Hoot

Observing by viewing incognito.

NITO


----------



## AliOop

Never introduce two oddballs.

ODDB


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia doesn’t do business.

Busi


----------



## IrishLass

Bunching underpants stresses Irene.

TAVA


----------



## linne1gi

To all veterans, Appreciation!
APPR


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Attention, pedestrians! Paving road.

ROAD


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel only acts defensibly.

SIBL


----------



## AliOop

Sam is being looney.

LOON


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s offer octopus now.

OCTO


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Oatmeal Cookies Taste Old
AQWR


----------



## Relle

A queen wins roulette.

BHJI


----------



## linne1gi

Betty has jewelry insurance.

INSU


----------



## lsg

Ira Never Seems Unsure.

ISTM


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle suns too much.

MUCH


----------



## Momma Hoot

Maggie uses copious hairspray!

PRAY


----------



## linne1gi

Peter ran abysmally yesterday.

ABYS


----------



## AliOop

Abysmally, by your standards…

TAND


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Tenacious Assembled Natal Defensive 
HIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Here is kindergarten equipment.

EQUI


----------



## AliOop

Each query underscores integrity.

QUER


----------



## LynetteO

Quinelope usually eats raisins. 

YINS


----------



## Momma Hoot

Your invitation now stands.

ANDS


----------



## linne1gi

Annette needs desert sources.

SOUR


----------



## Kari Howie

Sofonisba’s (Anguissola) Originality Underscores Renaissance 

ARTS


----------



## AliOop

Ali recently tried squid.

RIED


----------



## linne1gi

Recent interesting events develop.

RECE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Roger exudes confident energy.

ERGY


----------



## linne1gi

Ernestine requires good Yams.

YAMS


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

YES ADMINS MODERATORS SERVES 
FTWM


----------



## linne1gi

Florida tackles water monitors.

MONI


----------



## PepperJack

My only necktie itches

UYRM


----------



## linne1gi

Underwater yellow roses materialized.

IZED


----------



## Momma Hoot

Important zoom events demonstrated.

DEMO


----------



## linne1gi

Denise estimated more orders.

ESTI


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Easy Soaping Techniques Indeed 
OHBA


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia has buttered asparagus.

ASPA


----------



## Relle

Antarctic specially protected area.

TARC


----------



## linne1gi

Transparency allows real content.

ENCY


----------



## MellonFriend

Every newspaper copy yellows.

BYOB


----------



## AliOop

Bart yawned over ballet.

BALL


----------



## linne1gi

Bart and Linda Lobbied.

BIED


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Barbie Loaned Edd Dollars 
AYGF


----------



## linne1gi

Annette yielded great feedback.

FEED


----------



## lsg

Feed Every Elephant, Decently.

ELEP


----------



## AliOop

Everyone loathes elephant poop. 

LOAT


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Loving Others Attracts Triumph 
LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Let others view elephants.

ELEP


----------



## Momma Hoot

Elephants love eating peanuts.

ANUT


----------



## linne1gi

Annette needs underwater training.

TRAI


----------



## AliOop

Training really adapts individuals.

INVI


----------



## Relle

Is Neville very interested.

LPPL


----------



## linne1gi

Ladies please pay Lucille. 

LUCI


----------



## Relle

Lenny usually calls Ivan.

RWPO


----------



## linne1gi

Robert waited patiently obviously. 

OBVI


----------



## AliOop

Ornery brats - very irritating!

BRAT


----------



## linne1gi

Bring real art techniques.

TECH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Technical  Evaluations Calculate Hackers 

MZUQ


----------



## Megan

Many zeros under question.

ITSL


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle tried sodium lactate. 

TATE


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken

Trace accelerated, tragically enough.

ACCE


----------



## linne1gi

Alison can’t control everything.

ALIS


----------



## AliOop

Alison let investigators snoop.

NOOP


----------



## linne1gi

Nellie only oversees pancakes.

CAKE


----------



## Megan

Can anyone know everything?
MIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Megan isn't kayaking everyday.

YDAY


----------



## PepperJack

Young ducks always yawn 
PTIN


----------



## linne1gi

Peter tried Inez's Neoprene.

NEOP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Never Ever Open Paranormal  

GHJD


----------



## linne1gi

Great having jewelry displays.

DISP


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Diamonds, Iolite, Sapphire, Peridot.

DRFE


----------



## linne1gi

Danielle recently found emeralds. 

EMER


----------



## AliOop

Elegance makes everything right. 

RYTH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Remember Your True Happiness 
TBKS


----------



## linne1gi

Too bad kayaks sink.
KAYA


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Kaylee Awakens Yodeling Always
DDGH


----------



## linne1gi

Deborah doesn’t get high.

HIGH


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Hallucinations Ideal Gauging Hypnosis

JDTU


----------



## linne1gi

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Who is the little Genex Siri how do you spell Husserl


What?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

linne1gi said:


> What?


misfire lol sorry’ I’m walking on Treadmil’ not a good combination yikes’


----------



## linne1gi

Just don't talk unseemly.

JUST


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap

Joseph Understands Superior Transcending

AZOX


----------



## linne1gi

Are zebras on xylitol?

YTOL


----------



## justjacqui

You told Oliver lies

LOIS


----------



## linne1gi

Look Oliver it’s small.

SMAL


----------



## Íbera

See Mummy After Lunch

IHBC


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle has bought Chamomile.

CHAM


----------



## Íbera

Came Home After Midnight

FABO


----------



## Megan

First add batch oils

MAME


----------



## linne1gi

My Aunt manages engineers. 

ENGR


----------



## Íbera

Elena never goes right

QBCE


----------



## linne1gi

Quite bad, Cecelia enunciated!

NUCI


----------



## Íbera

Never use cool ideas

TCTS


----------



## linne1gi

Tricia can’t trust sledding.

SLED


----------



## Kari Howie

She Led Everyone Downstream

SWIM


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila wandered into Macy's.

MACY


----------



## PepperJack

Make a colorful you!

WVOT


----------



## linne1gi

Will Victoria occupy Texas? 

TEXA


----------



## Íbera

Tara's excellent xylophone audition

TARA


----------



## linne1gi

Triple auditions, really awesome!

SOME


----------



## lsg

Such Omissions Might Embarrass.

OMIS


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia might increase suds. 

SUDS


----------



## Relle

Stevens underwear does smell .

HYTR


----------



## PepperJack

Hope your thyroid repairs.
UNSO


----------



## linne1gi

Unfortunately new soaps online.

FORT


----------



## LynetteO

Frank owns real tanks. 

SFOR


----------



## linne1gi

Sheila forgot one recipe.

RECI


----------



## AliOop

Riots eventually create instability.

INST


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle needs special training.

RAIN


----------



## Íbera

Roberta attended in November

NOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Íbera said:


> Roberta attended in November


I need your 4 letters!


----------



## Íbera

linne1gi said:


> I need your 4 letters!


Sorry!! I edited it!!


----------



## linne1gi

linne1gi said:


> I need your 4 letters!


Thanks!

Never on videos either.

EITH


----------



## Íbera

Edited images' team here

TEAM


----------



## linne1gi

Tomorrow Edith answers me. 

ANSW


----------



## lsg

A New System Worked.

WGSY


----------



## AliOop

Why get so yanked?

YANK


----------



## linne1gi

You are not kayaking. 

KAYA


----------



## Íbera

Kids ate your apples.

KIDS


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness is definitely suggested. 

SUGG.


----------



## Íbera

Silvia used Gene's gloves.

GLOV


----------



## linne1gi

Glycerin liquid obviously vegan.

VEGA


----------



## Íbera

Virtual entertainment gained admirers.

FYFV


----------



## linne1gi

Frank yawned first, Vivienne.

VIVI


----------



## justjacqui

Violet is very intelligent

PLAD


----------



## PepperJack

Please lower another down

DOWN


----------



## linne1gi

Danielle only wants news.

ONLY


----------



## AliOop

Ornery neighbors loudly yell.

YELL


----------



## linne1gi

You especially look lovely. 

VELY


----------



## Íbera

Very elegant looking, Yvette.

YVET


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, Victor, everything’s tested. 

VICT


----------



## Momma Hoot

Value is calculating time.

CULA


----------



## linne1gi

Calculating under Lola advised.

LOLA


----------



## Íbera

laughing out loud amazingly

AMAZ


----------



## linne1gi

Annette made amazing zebras.

ZEBR


----------



## justjacqui

Zoos entertain beyond reason

MOLP


----------



## linne1gi

Mary obviously looks pretty.

PRET


----------



## justjacqui

Peter Rarely Eats Turnips

PODE


----------



## Relle

Peter only digs eggplants.

KITR


----------



## linne1gi

Katie’s interested turnip recipe.

RNIP


----------



## Íbera

Reading never increases paperwork

WORK


----------



## lsg

Will Orangutans Really Kick?

ORAN


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia ran at night.

ELIA


----------



## Íbera

Elena lives in Atlanta

ATLA


----------



## linne1gi

Annette tried linguistic annotation.  

TATI


----------



## Momma Hoot

Theo acted tough initially.

TOUG


----------



## linne1gi

Theo ordered unusual gifts. 

UNUS


----------



## justjacqui

Usually Nice Unicorns Sparkle

LPSI


----------



## linne1gi

Letitia please stay inside!

TITA


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow is Thursday again.

ULMG


----------



## linne1gi

Unfortunately Linda made gimlets.

FORT


----------



## Íbera

Fear of raccoons taper.

CCOO


----------



## lsg

Colored Coconut Obviously Offends.

OBVI


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia brought various ingredients. 

ENTS


----------



## Íbera

Eileen never tried sugar

TRYY


----------



## linne1gi

Tricia realized you’re youthful.

YOUT


----------



## Íbera

You owe us time.

YOWE


----------



## justjacqui

Yolanda observed wild emus

PLFG


----------



## IrishLass

Peter loves fiery gazpacho.

BTTE


----------



## Íbera

Best trial to enter

NTRB


----------



## linne1gi

New trials run briskly.

BRIS


----------



## Momma Hoot

Bradley's reply irritated Susan.

ITAT


----------



## Íbera

Irene's tears are theatre.

SRAE


----------



## linne1gi

Susan realized Andrea exploded! 

EXPL


----------



## Momma Hoot

Elodie Xeroxed printer labels.

BELS


----------



## linne1gi

Beth even likes scallops. 

SCAL


----------



## Íbera

Sibila's cats are lazy.

CATS


----------



## linne1gi

Cats are typically social..

SOCI


----------



## Íbera

Silvia owes Charles income

OWES


----------



## linne1gi

Olivia wasn’t entertaining Sunday.

SUND


----------



## Kari Howie

Exotic Xanadu Promotes Love

LOVE


----------



## Íbera

linne1gi said:


> Olivia wasn’t entertaining Sunday.
> 
> SUND




Sarah uncovered Nadine's diary

NDVD


----------



## linne1gi

Kari Howie said:


> Exotic Xanadu Promotes Love
> 
> LOVE


Who are you responding to? The last reply was SUND?


Íbera said:


> Sarah uncovered Nadine's diary
> 
> NDVD


Natalie didn’t vary duties.

DUTI


----------



## Íbera

Did Ursula try it?

URUT


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula remembered utter tragedy.

TRAG


----------



## lsg

Tragedy Rarely A Goal.

ISTD


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle started trying designs.

SIGN


----------



## Íbera

Samara inherited grandma's novels

MMRA


----------



## linne1gi

More milkshakes? Reba asked.

REBA


----------



## AliOop

Rhinos exhibit bad attitudes. 

HIBI


----------



## linne1gi

Hibiscus is beautiful indeed! 

DEED


----------



## lsg

Did Every Elephant Die?

ELEP


----------



## linne1gi

Elephants like evaporated peaches. 

PEAC


----------



## Íbera

Phil ate at Carl's.

PHTT


----------



## linne1gi

Phil had turkey Tetrazzini.

ZINI


----------



## AliOop

@Zany_in_CO is notably interesting. 

NOTA


----------



## linne1gi

Never overestimate travel authorities.

AUTH


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Americans United Together Helps!

HELP


----------



## linne1gi

Hannah emailed Linda pleasantly. 

ANTL


----------



## Íbera

All neighbors told Lisa.

TLDL


----------



## Megan

The little dog leaped.

RAVE


----------



## linne1gi

Raffles are very entertaining.

VERY


----------



## Momma Hoot

Viola enjoys restorative yoga.

JOYS


----------



## linne1gi

Janice ordered yoga straps.

TRAP


----------



## Momma Hoot

Tomato recipes are plentiful.

MATO


----------



## linne1gi

Mushrooms are totally organic.

ANIC


----------



## Íbera

Ann never inherited cash.

ANNH


----------



## linne1gi

Ann never needed hospice.

PICE


----------



## justjacqui

Please Include Creamed Eggplant

YDCB


----------



## linne1gi

You didn’t call Brian.

BRIN


----------



## Íbera

But Ryan is numble.

INBT


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle never buys tuna.

TUNA


----------



## lsg

Try Using Natural Applications.

USIN


----------



## linne1gi

Using Sudafed is necessary.

AFED


----------



## Íbera

Alexis fed Elena's doll.

LLDE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda looks different everyday. 

YDAY


----------



## Íbera

You deserve all yelling.

YELLG


----------



## linne1gi

Yellow elephants look lovely.
LOVE


----------



## justjacqui

Lucy oinked very energetically

TDFG


----------



## linne1gi

Todd definitely found gold.
GOLD


----------



## lsg

Get Old Leftovers Dumped.
LEFT


----------



## Megan

Leftovers eventually form trash.

PENS


----------



## linne1gi

Please email new status.

ATUS


----------



## AliOop

Ali told us so. 

TOLD


----------



## linne1gi

Try old lye differently.
DIFF


----------



## lsg

Does It Finally Fizz?

IGTS


----------



## linne1gi

Is George typically slow?

GEOR


----------



## justjacqui

George exceeds ordinary rates

MILS


----------



## linne1gi

Margie is looking super.

SUPR


----------



## LynetteO

Surrender until peace returns.

ECAL


----------



## linne1gi

Edward continues across lakes.

ROSS


----------



## justjacqui

Reading Obituaries Scares Some

PEDF


----------



## AliOop

_(Can't decide)_
Pretend everyone's doing fine.
_or_
Penelope exclaimed, "Darling! Finally!"

LOPE


----------



## Íbera

Losing our peace exchange.

XGNG


----------



## linne1gi

Xeroxes get new glamour.

MOUR


----------



## Íbera

Most of uncovered rumors.

DVUT


----------



## linne1gi

David viewed us talking.

TALK


----------



## Íbera

Tara acquired less knowledge.

KNOW


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness needs optimistic work.

OPTI


----------



## Íbera

Older patients tried it.

TDPT


----------



## linne1gi

Tricia didn’t pay Thomas.
TRIC


----------



## Íbera

Thomas received India's cash.

SHTH


----------



## linne1gi

Still happy Thomas hurried.
HURR


----------



## Kari Howie

Horses, Unbridled, Run Regally

JOYS


----------



## Lin19687

jump onto your saddle

PTOS


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia told Olivia secrets.

CRET


----------



## Relle

Can Richard eat turkey ?

LHJJ


----------



## linne1gi

Linda helped Joan join.
JOIN


----------



## AliOop

Joan offered interesting news.

NEWS


----------



## linne1gi

Never end weekends softly.

SOFT


----------



## lsg

Some Old Fogies Trip.

FOGI


----------



## linne1gi

Frank obviously got impatient.

OBVI


----------



## Íbera

Old Bob's vibrating illusion.

DVLL


----------



## linne1gi

Daniel viewed Lucy’s land.

VIEW


----------



## Íbera

Victor invited Ernest's wife.

FEID


----------



## linne1gi

Fabulous Esther is determined.

INED


----------



## AliOop

Inez needed Eduardo's designs.

DESI


----------



## linne1gi

Does Eduardo still imagine?

EDUA


----------



## IrishLass

Eduardo dreams unceasingly annually.

TJAA


----------



## linne1gi

Tom joins Amazon annually.

ANNU


----------



## lsg

Art Never Needs Understanding.

UNDE


----------



## linne1gi

Use new daily extras.

EXTR


----------



## justjacqui

Even Xavier tried radishes

IDCB


----------



## Relle

I don't can beetroot.

BRTO


----------



## linne1gi

Bring Robert tomatoes occasionally.

OCCA


----------



## AliOop

Orangutans can cause anxiety.

NXIE


----------



## linne1gi

Never xerox individual entries. 

TRCD


----------



## lsg

Try Red Color Dye.

DYES


----------



## linne1gi

Did you ever slug?
SLUG


----------



## Kari Howie

Sneaky Lexie Undid Gates

BARN


----------



## linne1gi

Be aware, Rebecca’s notorious.
NOTO


----------



## AliOop

Note: otters take oysters. (they really do!)

OYST


----------



## linne1gi

Only you should testify.
TIFY


----------



## mendoza93725

Aliens lick purple ants

ZBRE


----------



## justjacqui

Zane Brings Rachel Eggs

TRDC


----------



## linne1gi

Tricia rarely discussed colors.

LORS


----------



## FFLinOhio

Lots of Respect, Sir

TSIR


----------



## linne1gi

They should increase rates.
TGEY


----------



## AliOop

Those green eggs - YUCK!

EGGS


----------



## Relle

Eggs go green sometimes.

DFGH


----------



## linne1gi

Definitely feel great honestly.

DEFY


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Dancing elf found yodeling.

CLOG


----------



## linne1gi

Caroline left outdoor group.

LEFT


----------



## lsg

Let Every Forager Travel.

FORA


----------



## linne1gi

Foraging only ruins attitudes.

ATTI


----------



## Íbera

And totally try it

OAIA


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia added internet account.
ACCO


----------



## AliOop

Albertina cooked Creole oysters.

OYST


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia yielded some time.

YIEL


----------



## justjacqui

Yodelling is Elaine's Love

FGHM


----------



## linne1gi

First group has more.

GROU


----------



## Relle

Grower requested own use.

FROW


----------



## linne1gi

Fresh raspberry oil works.
RASP


----------



## AliOop

Raspberries add some piquancy.

ANCY


----------



## linne1gi

Armoires need cleaning yearly.
EARY


----------



## Íbera

Earrings are rarely yellow.

RLYO


----------



## linne1gi

Really? Lemon, Yellow? Ophelia?

YELL


----------



## AliOop

Yolanda eventually left Lamar.

LAMA


----------



## linne1gi

Linda almost made art!

MADE


----------



## Íbera

My auntie deserves equality.

QUTY


----------



## linne1gi

Quacking usually tracks yackers.

YACQ


----------



## IrishLass

Yackers always chase quackers.

TLTD


----------



## linne1gi

Tricia listened to David.

TRIC


----------



## lsg

Try Really Intriguing Colors.

INTR


----------



## linne1gi

Interesting news to report.

REPT


----------



## AliOop

Ronaldo elicited Penelope’s tirade.
TIRA


----------



## linne1gi

Try internet related articles.

ARTC


----------



## justjacqui

Adam Recalls Terrible Circumstances

DEFB


----------



## linne1gi

Defiant Everett falls back.

BACK


----------



## justjacqui

Bring Alex Chocolate Kisses

RNBC


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca never bought chocolates.

CHOC


----------



## Íbera

Carl's hiding our car.

CCOH


----------



## linne1gi

Carl checked our hideout.

HIDE


----------



## Íbera

Heidi is definitely excited.

XDIH


----------



## linne1gi

X-rays don’t impact height.
IGHT


----------



## Íbera

Irene gave her towels.

GHTW


----------



## linne1gi

Gavin had triple weights.

EIGH


----------



## Íbera

Eileen inherited grandma's hummingbird.

AHMM


----------



## linne1gi

Annie happily married Mike.

MIKE


----------



## justjacqui

Mary is kissing Evan 

OPDF


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia prefers dancing fast.

FAST


----------



## lsg

Find A Single Thread.

SING


----------



## linne1gi

Sincere interests need governance.

ANCE


----------



## AliOop

Arnold nitpicked Clarice's efforts.

EFFO


----------



## FFLinOhio

Every Fragrance Free Oil
FROI


----------



## linne1gi

Fragrance rates only increase.

ONLY


----------



## AliOop

Only nerds like yodeling.

YODE


----------



## linne1gi

Yaks ordinarily demolish elephants.

ELEP


----------



## Íbera

Elena likes encountering phantoms.

PHKM


----------



## linne1gi

Phantoms help Karen minister.

PLEH


----------



## AliOop

Please let Everett help!

ASEL


----------



## linne1gi

Alice still envies Linda.
ENVI


----------



## AliOop

Everett's not very intelligent.

INTE


----------



## Íbera

I've never tried eggplants.

DGGS


----------



## linne1gi

Doug gave grandma strawberries.

STRA


----------



## AliOop

Strawberries taste really amazing!

EALL


----------



## linne1gi

Each answer lasts long.
ANSW


----------



## Relle

Australia, New South Wales.

SOUT


----------



## linne1gi

Sadie’s oils usually trace.

TRCA


----------



## FFLinOhio

The Realtor Called Again

AGAI


----------



## Relle

Australian goanas are interesting.

OANA


----------



## Íbera

Oysters are nice animals.

LSYE


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s see yellow elephants.

ANTS


----------



## lsg

A New Tourist Smiles.

SMIL


----------



## linne1gi

Smiling makes instant laughing.

AUGH


----------



## AliOop

All ugly goanas huddled.

GOAN


----------



## Relle

Goanna oil, abundant now.

BHIO


----------



## linne1gi

Bito has instant oatmeal.

MEAL


----------



## Íbera

My elephant assisted Lorraine.

LORR


----------



## linne1gi

Linda only rides racehorses.

RACE


----------



## Íbera

Raquel assisted Carlo's elephant 

PHAT


----------



## linne1gi

Please help Antonio tonight.

ONIO


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar never ingested oranges

LODF


----------



## linne1gi

Linda only dated Fridays.

FRID


----------



## LynetteO

Fridays, really? It’s doubtful. 

BTUL


----------



## linne1gi

But they usually look!

LOOK


----------



## AliOop

Look out, oddball kooks!

DBAL


----------



## linne1gi

Dead beats also look.

LOOK


----------



## lsg

Luke Often Overlooks Karen.

OFTE


----------



## linne1gi

Only forgot two essentials.

ESSE


----------



## Íbera

Elementary science seems essential.

NTSL


----------



## linne1gi

New to soapmaking language.

UAGE


----------



## justjacqui

Unicorns always glitter everything

FGBV


----------



## Relle

Forgot, go buy vegetables.

JJPP


----------



## justjacqui

"Just Joking!" Peter proclaims.

RGHN


----------



## IrishLass

Rooster gooses hens nightly.

ITME


----------



## AliOop

Iditarod takes much endurance.

DURA


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t use red appliances.

LIAN


----------



## Kari Howie

Lefse Is Actually Norwegian

NORS


----------



## linne1gi

Never order rustic scallops.
SCAL


----------



## Relle

Scallops cooked are lovely.

BMMN


----------



## AliOop

Relle said:


> Scallops cooked are lovely.
> 
> BMMN


... but marinated mutton? Never!

MUTT


----------



## linne1gi

Mutton under turkey, Terrific!

TTON


----------



## justjacqui

Tom's Turkey Outshines Nancy's

LOPT


----------



## Relle

Lots of people travel.

TRAV


----------



## linne1gi

Travel really answers viewpoints. 
TALK


----------



## AliOop

Travel also lends karma.

KARM


----------



## linne1gi

Kids always race madly.

KIDS


----------



## Íbera

Karen inherited daddy's silver.

VERK


----------



## linne1gi

Viewers endlessly report kinks.

KINK


----------



## Íbera

Karen's illegal nine knives.

LLEG


----------



## linne1gi

Linda likes egg groups.
GROU


----------



## Íbera

Gema received Olga's uniform.

ICED


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle carried Edward’s delivery.

VERY


----------



## lsg

Violence Easily Reaches Yockels.

YOCK


----------



## linne1gi

Young oils can keep.
OILS


----------



## Íbera

Olivia investigated Laura's sister.

SIST


----------



## linne1gi

So, is Sandra terrible?

IBLE


----------



## Íbera

Isabel's busy lying Edward.

DWYG


----------



## linne1gi

Dawn was yelling greatly.

YELL


----------



## River

Yes, everyone laughs lustily.

RYON


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca yelled Oh! No!

REBE


----------



## Íbera

Rare, elegant bright emeralds.

RARE


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca attracted real energy.

ACTT


----------



## lsg

All Creations Take Time.

UYCF


----------



## linne1gi

Unfortunately you can’t forget.

UNFT


----------



## River

Unity Never Favors Trouble

TYNE


----------



## linne1gi

Thankfully you need everything.

THIN


----------



## Relle

Too hot in Nigeria.

NIGB


----------



## linne1gi

Nigel’s in Great Britain.

BRAN


----------



## Íbera

Brian rung at night.

RUNG


----------



## linne1gi

Really useful new guidelines. 

USEF


----------



## lsg

Usually, Seals Eat Fish.

FISH


----------



## linne1gi

Fortunately it's still happening.

HAPP


----------



## Íbera

Here are potatoes peels.

EELS


----------



## linne1gi

Electric eyes look strange.

EYES


----------



## Íbera

Every year Enrique's swimming.

MMIN


----------



## linne1gi

Marilyn makes incense now.

CENS


----------



## Íbera

Carmen, Eduardo needs silence 

RMEN


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca makes eggplant necklaces.

LACE


----------



## IrishLass

Luckily, AliOop can embroider.

SCST


----------



## linne1gi

Science can still treat.

REAT


----------



## Íbera

Rebecca eats at Tim's

TIME


----------



## linne1gi

Tim is mighty energetic!

GETC


----------



## River

Give Each Their Credit

CHTH


----------



## linne1gi

Charlotte had two hippos.

HIPP


----------



## AliOop

Hippos? Interesting pets, perhaps...

PERH


----------



## linne1gi

People expect real hippos.

EXPE


----------



## lsg

Early Xrays Pending Exam.

PEND


----------



## linne1gi

Pending exams never delay.

DELA


----------



## AliOop

Delays exacerbate lethal ailments.

AILM


----------



## linne1gi

Ailments inspire little miracles.

MIRA


----------



## AliOop

Miracles inspire real action.

ACTI


----------



## linne1gi

Action can take inspiration.

INSP


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

I never saw penguins.

CANM


----------



## linne1gi

Carmela and Nancy modeled.

MODE


----------



## Íbera

My old daddy's eggs.

GGDD


----------



## linne1gi

Gotta go, dear daddy!

DAGE


----------



## Íbera

Daddy always get envious.

TEGV


----------



## linne1gi

Take every good vacation.

VACA


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Very amicable cow ahead.

SORI


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon ordered real ivy.

IVYO


----------



## justjacqui

Ivan verified your order

POLM


----------



## linne1gi

Patrick only likes marbles.

MARB


----------



## Relle

Marbles are really big.

LKNN


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

(sorry it didn't update for me)

Like known navy nereids.

REID


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca easily inspired Danielle.

ECCA


----------



## AliOop

“Everyone come!” cried AliOop.

CRIE


----------



## Íbera

Chris, Ritchie is entering.

TCHG


----------



## linne1gi

Take charge, help George.

HELP


----------



## justjacqui

Harry evades London Police

OLDF


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Owen licks Delphine's face.

BLEG


----------



## linne1gi

Brenda likes elegant gloves.

GLOV


----------



## Íbera

Gilda loves oskar's vases.

VSVS


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Vintage shoes validate style.

YMCA


----------



## linne1gi

You must cancel athletics.

ATHL


----------



## River

All Teams Have Leaders

VELE


----------



## linne1gi

Views elevate leaders energy.

GYER


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Gauge your everyday runs.

BOON


----------



## linne1gi

Brian only once nodded.

NODD


----------



## Íbera

Not Olivia's dirty dress.

LIVI


----------



## linne1gi

Laughing in various interiors.

INTE


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Insurrect nomads tempt empires.

PYRE


----------



## linne1gi

Put your reply elsewhere.

REPY


----------



## AliOop

Replying elsewhere prevents yelling.

SEWH


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon enjoys whipped honey.

PPED


----------



## justjacqui

Peter Pumpkin Eater Delivers

DRGN


----------



## linne1gi

Does ratatouille get natural?

NATU


----------



## Relle

New apple tree utilised. 

FIIK


----------



## linne1gi

Five insects is killer.
ILLE


----------



## Relle

I love luscious eggnog.

WKOP


----------



## linne1gi

Water keeps on pouring.

POUR


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Pitchers of unrelenting rain.

ROWS


----------



## Relle

Rows of water spouts.

SPOU


----------



## linne1gi

Sarah played on ukuleles.

UKUL


----------



## lsg

Ugly Kumquats Usually Linger.

LING


----------



## linne1gi

Look into new glasses.

GLAS


----------



## AliOop

Glasses let Everett see.

SSES


----------



## linne1gi

Seeing smiles eases staff. 

STAF


----------



## Íbera

Silvia tries Anna's fries.

AIVS


----------



## linne1gi

Anna is very suspicious.

SUSP


----------



## Íbera

Silvia usually spends pounds.

PEND


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia entered new diagrams.

DIAG


----------



## River

Don't Ignore Angry Gorillas

ILLA


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle loves little animals.

ANIM


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

(Why does this happen to me)
Antagonistic necromancer increases mammals.

CREA


----------



## linne1gi

Crustaceans really easily accumulate.

ULAT


----------



## lsg

Usually, Larry Acts Terrible.

ACTS


----------



## linne1gi

Annabelle can teach science.

SCIE


----------



## Íbera

Silvia carries Iggy's element

TNEM


----------



## linne1gi

Teach newbies energy management.

MANA


----------



## Íbera

My aunty never assists.

SSIS


----------



## linne1gi

Sister Sarah is silly.

ILLY


----------



## Relle

Is lovely Lily yelling ?

LILY


----------



## Íbera

Love is lifting you.

GNIT


----------



## lsg

Got Nothing In Trade.

TRAD


----------



## linne1gi

Trying real avocados daily.

AVOC


----------



## justjacqui

Amy varied orders consistently

DPLM


----------



## linne1gi

David planned like mad.

LANN


----------



## Íbera

Looking after Nonna's nephew.

FTER


----------



## linne1gi

Father took Eric riding.

ERIC


----------



## justjacqui

Emma rarely invited Charlie

PRKG


----------



## linne1gi

Patrick rarely kisses Gloria.

GLOR


----------



## Relle

Glenda loves orange roses.

ROSE


----------



## linne1gi

Remember opening several episodes?

ODES


----------



## Íbera

Olivia did exercises suddenly.

ENDD


----------



## lsg

Enough Needy Dads Departed.
DEPA


----------



## linne1gi

Departing engineers paid attorneys.

ATTO


----------



## justjacqui

Adam takes Timothy's Orange

PGCZ


----------



## AliOop

People get crazy, Zack! 

ZACK


----------



## linne1gi

Zebras are colored kooky.

KOOK


----------



## Íbera

Karen's outgoing, Oscar's kooky.

YKOO


----------



## lsg

Young Kangaroos Ousted Ostriches.

OSTR


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia started teaching rappelling. 

APPE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Always plant pumpkins early.

PKIN


----------



## linne1gi

Pumpkins kill insects nicely.

NICE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Nuts irritate Camille's esophagus.

MILL


----------



## linne1gi

My In-Laws Linger.

LING


----------



## Íbera

Lina is never going

NGIN


----------



## linne1gi

Nowadays gingham is necessary.

SARY


----------



## justjacqui

Sarah Ate Raspberries Yesterday

LOFV


----------



## linne1gi

Loretta’s often found viewing.

VIEW


----------



## lsg

Vain Iris Exchanged Watches.

EXCH


----------



## linne1gi

Every x-ray can help.

HELP


----------



## justjacqui

Harry Eats Lemon Peel

SBNM


----------



## linne1gi

Should Barbara not mentor?

 NTOR


----------



## justjacqui

Never try Oscar's Radishes

BGFD


----------



## linne1gi

Becky gave Frank drugs.

DRUG


----------



## Relle

Drugs really upset Greg.

KIOP


----------



## linne1gi

Keep internet on please.

PLEA


----------



## Íbera

Philip learned english antonyms.

SHYM


----------



## lsg

She Has You Matched.

MATC


----------



## linne1gi

Michael asked to come.

MICH


----------



## lsg

Michael Is Coming Home.

HOME


----------



## AliOop

Home often means engagement.

ENGA


----------



## linne1gi

Elegant new graphics absolutely.

PHIC


----------



## Relle

Please have icecream cold.

COLD


----------



## linne1gi

Captain obviously likes designs.

SIGN


----------



## Íbera

Silvia inherits Gema's notebooks.

OOKS


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia only knits skillfully.

FULL


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Fantasy ushers living legends.

ASDF


----------



## linne1gi

Annette started developing Fibromyalgia.

YALG


----------



## Íbera

You are leaving Germany.

RMNY


----------



## linne1gi

Remember my new yacht?

ACHT


----------



## justjacqui

Adam Can't Have Tomatoes

DCGM


----------



## linne1gi

Did Caroline get milk?

MILK


----------



## justjacqui

Mother In Law Kindness

DEFB


----------



## AliOop

Don't ever fight Bigfoot.

BIGF


----------



## linne1gi

Buy investment grade furniture.

FURN


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Financing undertakings rather newly.

UNRA


----------



## linne1gi

Unfortunately Nathan remembered Amy.

REME


----------



## lsg

Really Extreme Makers Excel.

EXCE


----------



## linne1gi

Extra xeroxes can exist.

TRAX


----------



## AliOop

"Todd resigned!" announced Xenia.

SIGN


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon is going nowhere.

SHAR


----------



## Íbera

Silvia has a roommate.

IVAH


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella visited Atlanta happily.

ATLA


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Afternoon trains lag awhile.

FRAW


----------



## linne1gi

Families really are wonderful.

WOND


----------



## lsg

Will Oliver Need Diversions?

OLIV


----------



## linne1gi

Olivia lived in Venice.

VENI


----------



## justjacqui

"Vacation!" exclaimed Natalie's intern

GHMB


----------



## linne1gi

Good habits may benefit.

EFIT


----------



## lsg

Eventually Fit Infants Toddle.

INFA


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella never fights authority.

AUTH


----------



## AliOop

Authority unilaterally takes hold.

UNIL


----------



## linne1gi

Under new investment limits. 

LIMI


----------



## Íbera

Lately I've missed Isabella.

BELL


----------



## linne1gi

Basic effervescent liquids last.

EFFL


----------



## Momma Hoot

Endless forest fires lingered.

IRES


----------



## LynetteO

I REALLY enjoy salsa. 

OYSA


----------



## Íbera

Oscar yelled Silvia angrily .

VIAS


----------



## linne1gi

Vivienne, it’s almost Saturday.

ALMO


----------



## Momma Hoot

Amy loved my office.

OFFI


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia frequently found insects.

INSC


----------



## AliOop

Insects never stay contained.

CONT


----------



## lsg

Contrary Oafs Need Tickling.

TICK


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas is constantly kayaking.

KAYA


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Keenly aware, you answer.

EWON


----------



## linne1gi

Evan went over November.

NOVE


----------



## Íbera

Nadja overwhelmed Vivian entirely 

DJAW


----------



## linne1gi

Danielle joined at work. 

DANI


----------



## justjacqui

Danielle also needed ice-cream

YNMC


----------



## MiscellaneousSoaper12

Yams needlessly measure corners.

MESR


----------



## linne1gi

Men essentially speak respectfully.

CTFU


----------



## justjacqui

Can Timothy find umbrellas?

HDFV


----------



## linne1gi

How does Frank verify?

VERI


----------



## Relle

Verify every rotten incident.

INCI


----------



## Picklekin

Impetuous newt causes incident

SFEN


----------



## linne1gi

Stephen found extra numhers.

NUMB


----------



## lsg

Never Underestimate Majestic Bumblebees.

MAJE


----------



## linne1gi

Margie answered Janets' email. 

EMAI


----------



## justjacqui

Emma met Alice's Intern

LGSA


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s get sweet applesauce.

SAUC


----------



## lsg

Solutions Are Unusually Caustic.

IGTH


----------



## linne1gi

Internet gets too hot.

TOOH


----------



## justjacqui

Today our ostrich harrassed

WRFB


----------



## linne1gi

Why remember facial blemishes.

BLEM


----------



## AliOop

Bob's lungs expelled mucous. 

MUCO


----------



## linne1gi

Make up causes optimism.

OPTI


----------



## Íbera

Old Philip tried it

DLOP


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t let Ophelia pretend.

ALIA


----------



## Relle

Always let Iris act.

ACTS


----------



## linne1gi

Annette called Thomas suddenly.

SUDD


----------



## AliOop

Some underwear does distract. 

DIST


----------



## linne1gi

Distance is sometimes transforming. 

FORM


----------



## AliOop

Finally, Orville remembered me!

REDM


----------



## linne1gi

Remember Edgar did meditation? 

MEDI


----------



## AliOop

Maybe Edgar dropped it?

DROP


----------



## linne1gi

Darlene remembers old poems.

POEM


----------



## AliOop

Patrick observed Edgar's meditation.

MEDA


----------



## linne1gi

Meditation easily defined Arthur.

ARTH


----------



## lsg

Aren't Rhinos Thoroughly Hateful?

RHIN


----------



## linne1gi

Rhinos harbor instinctual nastiness.

NAST


----------



## AliOop

Nasty animals start trouble.

TROU


----------



## justjacqui

Today Rosa Ordered Underwear

PLMC


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia looks mighty crazy!

CRAZ


----------



## Relle

Can Rachel act Zany.

AENK


----------



## linne1gi

Allison exchanged new kibble.

KIBB


----------



## gardengeek

Kids Ignore Bouncing Balls

NORE


----------



## Picklekin

Noticing Orbs Requires Energy

ENER


----------



## linne1gi

Everett never ends relationships.

SHIP


----------



## AliOop

Sorry, he is pushy! 

HEIS


----------



## linne1gi

Have Everett install solar.

SOLA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Sunshine offers lazy afternoons.

NOON


----------



## justjacqui

Never Order Oysters Nina!

POLD


----------



## Relle

Please order lovely donuts.

DONU


----------



## linne1gi

Donuts ordered need umbrella.

UMBR


----------



## LynetteO

Umbrellas may be required. 

SAYE


----------



## linne1gi

Savings account year’s earnings.

EARN


----------



## AliOop

Earnings are really needed,

NING


----------



## linne1gi

Nina is not going.

GOIN


----------



## AliOop

Gregarious ocelots investigate nature. 

OCEL


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia canceled extra lollipops.

LOLL


----------



## lsg

Lottie Only Likes Luke.

ONLY


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia never liked yellow.

NEVE


----------



## Momma Hoot

"Nice effort!" Veronica exclaimed.

EXCL


----------



## linne1gi

Ellen xeroxed clear labels. 

LABL


----------



## LynetteO

Lynette always believes Lisa.

SELE


----------



## linne1gi

Sharing everything lessens expenses. 

EXPE


----------



## lsg

Every X-ray Presents Experience.

PRES


----------



## linne1gi

Priscilla relaxed every Sunday. 

SUND


----------



## Momma Hoot

Someone upset Natalie's day!

UPSE


----------



## linne1gi

Usually people see experts. 

ERTS


----------



## justjacqui

Everett Rarely Tells Secrets

JUDF


----------



## Relle

Janet usually does fitness.

NMNM


----------



## linne1gi

Never make needless mistakes. 

MIST


----------



## lsg

Many Ideas Start Trouble.

IDEA


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella didn’t ever answer.

ANSW


----------



## AliOop

AliOop never swears wildly 

WILD


----------



## linne1gi

When Isabella last disappeared.

DISA


----------



## justjacqui

Does Isabella seem agitated?

LCMN


----------



## linne1gi

Let Charlotte make notes.

NOTS


----------



## justjacqui

Natalie's on the ship

TRFB


----------



## Relle

The rain falls backwards.

DIPL


----------



## AliOop

Don’t irritate Peruvian llamas. 

LLAM


----------



## lsg

Lucky Letters Are Matching.

MATC


----------



## linne1gi

Matilda answered to Charlotte. 

CHAR


----------



## Relle

Can Holly advance rapidly ?

JJBP


----------



## linne1gi

Just join British pubs. 

PUBS


----------



## Momma Hoot

Please update Bridget's system.

DATE


----------



## Relle

Don't attack the echidna.

CHIN


----------



## lsg

Children Hid In Nettles.

BTOT


----------



## linne1gi

Bring tuna on Tuesday. 

TUES


----------



## AliOop

Tuna underwhelms everyone, seriously!

SERI


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon ended religious instruction.

TION


----------



## justjacqui

Today Ivan ordered Nachos

TBCM


----------



## AliOop

Tom Brady can move. 

CANM


----------



## linne1gi

Charlotte answered new messages. 

AGES


----------



## Relle

Always grab excellent sausages.

SAUS


----------



## linne1gi

Sausages are usually savory.

VORY


----------



## AliOop

Vidalia onions - really yummy!

YUMM


----------



## linne1gi

You’re under minimum management.

MENT


----------



## justjacqui

My elderly neighbor talks

NGBC


----------



## linne1gi

Nice Gumbo Brian called! 

GUMB


----------



## lsg

Get Under My Banner.

BPUH


----------



## linne1gi

Brian praised Uncle Henry. 

HENY


----------



## AliOop

Happy endings near you!

ENDI


----------



## linne1gi

Enjoy new directions indeed. 

INDE


----------



## justjacqui

Ivan Never Delivers Envelopes

MJUG


----------



## Íbera

Mary Juliette usually giggles

ELGG


----------



## linne1gi

Everything Linda googled goes. 

GOES


----------



## AliOop

Googling often ensures success.

SUCC


----------



## linne1gi

Susan uses coconut clay.

CLAY


----------



## Íbera

Calling Laura almost yelling.

LLIG


----------



## linne1gi

Linda loves imported galoshes.

GALO


----------



## lsg

Girls Always Like Olives.

LIKE


----------



## justjacqui

Gail also loves olives

LCMB


----------



## linne1gi

Linda can’t make butter.

BUTT


----------



## AliOop

Butter usually tastes terrific!

TERRI


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> Butter usually tastes terrific!
> 
> TERRI


You have 5 letters instead of 4.


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> You have 5 letters instead of 4.


Yikes! Let’s do:

TERR


----------



## lsg

Tom Eats Radishes Regularly.

RADI


----------



## linne1gi

Rebecca also does Instagram 

INST


----------



## Momma Hoot

I need soap testers!

TERS


----------



## linne1gi

Take extra rest stops. 

TOPS


----------



## justjacqui

Today Oscar provided salsa

LUMC


----------



## linne1gi

Linda usually makes coffee.

COFF


----------



## lsg

Can Old Fireworks Fizzle?
FIRE


----------



## linne1gi

Finally, Iris remembered everything.

IRIS


----------



## AliOop

Iris recalls interesting subjects.

SUBJ


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon usually buys Jasmine.

JASM


----------



## Relle

Jasmine always smells magnificent.

WMLF


----------



## linne1gi

William must leave Friday.

FRID


----------



## lsg

Frying Radishes Is Delightful.

RADI


----------



## linne1gi

Radishes are delightful indeed! 

DELT


----------



## AliOop

Delightful entree? Lemon trout! 

IGHT


----------



## justjacqui

Ingrid Grows Heirloom Tomatoes

WHDB


----------



## Relle

Was Henry deliberately brash

GHIO


----------



## Lin19687

Ghosts Hide In Ovens !

CSNE


----------



## River

Canned Soup Never Entices

NEDS


----------



## Relle

No echidna delivers soap. 

KOPL


----------



## linne1gi

Kids only play loudly. 

KIDS


----------



## River

Kind Individuals Deserve Sweets

VESW


----------



## linne1gi

Various essentials smell wonderful.

WOND


----------



## justjacqui

Will Oscar Need Diapers?

TYCM


----------



## linne1gi

Take your check, Mary.

MARY


----------



## lsg

Make A Real Yell!

BPUH


----------



## linne1gi

Beautiful  people understand happiness.

PEOP


----------



## Momma Hoot

Please elaborate on paper.

LABO


----------



## linne1gi

Linda always brings oranges. 

ORAN


----------



## Momma Hoot

Orange recipes are nice.

CIPE


----------



## linne1gi

Can Isabella please email?

PLEA


----------



## AliOop

People love exceptional animals.

TION


----------



## linne1gi

Try incentives on newbie’s.

NEWB


----------



## justjacqui

Never engage with Bears

LIVA


----------



## linne1gi

Love invites versatile answers. 

LOVE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Love often values eloping.

FTEN


----------



## AliOop

Frannie tried elusive nuances.

NUAN


----------



## lsg

Never Underestimate A Nanny.

ESTI


----------



## linne1gi

Ever see turnips indoors?

TURN


----------



## AliOop

Turnips?? Ugh, really nasty!

NAST


----------



## linne1gi

Natural asphalt still tacky.

TACK


----------



## justjacqui

Today Amy Cuddled Koalas

POLD


----------



## linne1gi

Probably oysters lead disasters.

DIAS


----------



## AliOop

"Don't interfere!" Alison screamed.

REAM


----------



## justjacqui

Rachel enters a marathon

RWSN


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel wanted several newspapers.

NEWS


----------



## Relle

Neil eventually wanted soap.

TUWD


----------



## AliOop

Tony understood Wanda's dreams.

WAND


----------



## lsg

Watch A New Device.

DEVI


----------



## linne1gi

Diane eagerly views Instagram.

INST


----------



## LynetteO

I’ve never seen Tasmania. 

NVAS


----------



## linne1gi

No videos are stupid.

STPU


----------



## justjacqui

Stop touching Patrick's umbrella

TBCM


----------



## lsg

Try Baking Caramel macaroons. 

BAKI


----------



## linne1gi

Birds are killing insects. 

SECT


----------



## justjacqui

Should Evan Cut Tomatoes?

JGDB


----------



## linne1gi

Justin got dead Bougainvilleas.

LEAS


----------



## AliOop

Leonardo erupted, "Alligators striking!"

GATO


----------



## Relle

Grill all the onions.

ONIO


----------



## lsg

Only New Inquiries Obliged.

INQU


----------



## linne1gi

It’s not quite understandable.

QUIT


----------



## AliOop

Quit undermining individual tasks. 

DUAL


----------



## linne1gi

Dancing under Alabama’s lights. 

IGHT


----------



## Relle

I get hamburgers Thursday.

THUR


----------



## linne1gi

Tim had unusual results.

ULTS


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Unusual letters trigger synapses.

BZTY


----------



## linne1gi

Bought zero tomatoes yesterday.

BOUG


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Bob offered unrealistic goals.

DQPI


----------



## linne1gi

David quickly painted insects.

QUIK


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Quit using instant kava!

FMAR


----------



## lsg

Fake Mice Are Rare.

MICE


----------



## linne1gi

My incense can explode. 

PLOD


----------



## justjacqui

Peter likes ordering dumplings

SGLV


----------



## linne1gi

Sarah gives lengthy videos.

VIDE


----------



## lsg

Vary Individual Diary Entries.

ENTR


----------



## linne1gi

End new tax returns.

TURN


----------



## River

Tyranny Undermines Representative Nations

ATIO


----------



## linne1gi

Also, try Instant Oatmeal. 

MEAL


----------



## Relle

My excited alligator leaps.

JKIO


----------



## AliOop

Julia KO'd innocent observers.

OBSE


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia beat several engineers.

ENGI


----------



## lsg

Enquiring Newbies Get Information.

INFO


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella never fears obstructions.

BELL


----------



## MellonFriend

Brian envies lasting love.

DOSK


----------



## linne1gi

Debra obviously still kayaks.

KAYA


----------



## AliOop

Kayaking alleviates your anxiety.

LLEV


----------



## linne1gi

Linda loves every variation.

LOVE


----------



## nebetmiw

Loving Otter Very Energetic 

PEFG


----------



## MellonFriend

Pandas evolved from gophers.

FVWO


----------



## linne1gi

Fabian varies work orders.

ORDO


----------



## lsg

Old Ruffians Decline Offers.

DECL


----------



## linne1gi

Debbie elected Clarence leader.

CLAR


----------



## AliOop

Clarence led another rebellion.

LEDA


----------



## linne1gi

Linda entered discount amounts.

DISC


----------



## MellonFriend

Did I say cheat?

FBEO


----------



## linne1gi

Fortunately bees eat oranges.

AHET


----------



## AliOop

"Amen!" Harold exclaimed thunderously.

THUN


----------



## linne1gi

Thunder happens usually needlessly. 

SSLY


----------



## Momma Hoot

Simone seriously loves you!

ERIO


----------



## AliOop

Eduardo really irritates Olive.

RRIT


----------



## linne1gi

Richard really irritates Teresa. 

TERA


----------



## m_verg

The earth remains active


JAMS


----------



## linne1gi

January, Allison made sandwiches.

SAND


----------



## River

Smoky And Noisy Dragons

AGON


----------



## linne1gi

Allison grew onions needlessly.

ESSL


----------



## lsg

Every Smart Son Listens.

LIST


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is so thrilled.

THRI


----------



## IrishLass

Tiresomely, Harold repeats incessantly. 

PSIH


----------



## Relle

Please ship it home.

HIPI


----------



## linne1gi

How is painting interesting?

HOWS


----------



## River

Helga's Opera Was Successful

PERA


----------



## lsg

Put Every Radish Away.

AWAY


----------



## linne1gi

Animals will annoy you. 

MALS


----------



## justjacqui

My animals love scratching

PLIV


----------



## Relle

Please, live in Vienna.

JJIY


----------



## linne1gi

Judge Judy is yelling.

YELG


----------



## AliOop

Yelling exemplifies loud goofballs. 

GOOF


----------



## linne1gi

George ordered orange fragrance. 

FRAG


----------



## lsg

Frogs Rarely Aggravate Granny.

IPCT


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella planned cocktails tonight.

TONI


----------



## justjacqui

Tony observes new insects

TGLV


----------



## LynetteO

Thoughtfulness gives love value. 

EULA


----------



## IrishLass

Evelyn's umbrella leaks atrociously.

AIPR


----------



## linne1gi

Always inspect private rooms.

ROOM


----------



## justjacqui

Rachel ordered olives marinated

PLMC


----------



## lsg

Pam Likes Many Cars.

LIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is kissing everybody.

BODY


----------



## justjacqui

Brad ordered dried yeast

REAM


----------



## linne1gi

Really! Edward always manufactured.

URED


----------



## LynetteO

Usual recipe, ended disastrously. 

YLSU


----------



## linne1gi

You look simply unique!

IQUE


----------



## justjacqui

Ivan questioned Ursula's ethics

TGSD


----------



## linne1gi

Todd guaranteed simple designs.

SIGN


----------



## lsg

Sissy Is Going Nowhere.


NOWH


----------



## linne1gi

Never obvious when happy.

HAPP


----------



## Relle

Happiness always pleases people.

BJJB


----------



## linne1gi

Better just join broadcasting.

CAST


----------



## Relle

Can all snakes tighten.

TIGR


----------



## linne1gi

Tigers interestingly get rabies. 

BIES


----------



## lsg

Bartering Is Especially Simple.

ESPE


----------



## linne1gi

Evan stopped preparing escargot.

RGOT


----------



## justjacqui

Roger Gave Oscar Tomatoes

IJDM


----------



## LynetteO

I just don’t mind. 

ENIM


----------



## linne1gi

Everyone needs interesting media. 

EDIA


----------



## justjacqui

Emma Dances In Athens

GRSL


----------



## Relle

George really should laugh.

MKOP


----------



## linne1gi

Maryann keeps online purchases.

PURC


----------



## Momma Hoot

Please use real currency.

CURR


----------



## linne1gi

Check ups require results.

SULT


----------



## justjacqui

Should Ursula Leave Tom?

FRGH


----------



## linne1gi

Frank rarely gets happy.

HAPY


----------



## Relle

Has Allen paid Yasmin.

NNIT


----------



## linne1gi

Nancy needed important treatment.

MENT


----------



## LynetteO

Most everyone needs tea. 
EATE


----------



## lsg

Every Active Team Excels.

ACTI


----------



## linne1gi

Anne can’t train intensely. 

ANNE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Abigail noticed new exceptions.

EXCE


----------



## AliOop

Even Xavier can excel.

CANE


----------



## Relle

Carmen and Neil elope.

JVBG


----------



## linne1gi

Julia viewed both groups.

GROU


----------



## AliOop

Geraldo really outdid Ulysses.

ULYS


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula left yesterday’s session. 

SION


----------



## Momma Hoot

Stewart is our neighbor.

GHBO


----------



## linne1gi

Glenda’s husband bought organic. 
ORGA


----------



## Íbera

Our red garments, Annie!

NTGA


----------



## linne1gi

Never trust George again!

GEOR


----------



## justjacqui

Gianni evaded Oscars rambling

YSLM


----------



## AliOop

Yelling satisfied Laurinda's moodiness.

DINE


----------



## linne1gi

Diane inspired newcomers enterprise.

RISE


----------



## LynetteO

Rhonda is severely eclectic. 
CITY


----------



## linne1gi

Can Isabella try yellow?

TRYL


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow! Rachel yelled leaving.

WSML


----------



## Relle

Will Stephen meet Lana ?

NJJN


----------



## linne1gi

Nina juices jams naturally. 

LEAV


----------



## Momma Hoot

Lunch everyone, announced Vivian.

YONE


----------



## linne1gi

Yvonne often named Edward.

EDWA


----------



## Relle

Edward doesn't want apples.

APPL


----------



## linne1gi

Apples please, prays Linda.

RAYS


----------



## AliOop

"REAL apples!" yelled Sylvia.

YLVI


----------



## Momma Hoot

Yesterday Larry visited Isabella.

BELL


----------



## linne1gi

Bonita enjoys living large.

JOYS


----------



## justjacqui

Just order your salad!

PLDT


----------



## AliOop

Please, let Daryl try. 

SELE


----------



## linne1gi

Singing elephants look entertaining.

SGIN


----------



## lsg

Swatting Gnats Is Nice.

IGTH


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella gives them hope.

HOPE


----------



## AliOop

Hope often precedes expectations.

CEDE


----------



## lsg

Certain Elements Determine Excellence.


LLRT


----------



## linne1gi

Linda likes room temperature.

TURK


----------



## justjacqui

Today Ursula Ran Kilometres

UPDL


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula picked different lemons.

LEMO


----------



## AliOop

Lemons eventually make odors.

ODOR


----------



## linne1gi

Only doctors order ravioli.

RAVI


----------



## lsg

Road Accidents Vary Immensely.

DSYI


----------



## AliOop

Do some yearly investigation. 

VEST


----------



## justjacqui

Veronica estimated some things

HRPC


----------



## linne1gi

Hannah remembered pretty cookies. 

COOK


----------



## AliOop

Can Oliver operate klinometers?

KLIN


----------



## linne1gi

Kissing Linda is nice. 

SING


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Kissing Linda is nice.


(_said @linne1gi's husband)_ 

So, is Nigel gone?

NIGE


----------



## linne1gi

Nigel is going eagerly.

EAGE


----------



## AliOop

Eagerness accentuates greedy expectations.

NTUA


----------



## linne1gi

Never trust unusual artists.

ARTS


----------



## Prysm

Artists Ride Trains Swiftly

HTPQ


----------



## linne1gi

Hippos tread pathways quickly.

QUIK


----------



## justjacqui

Quokkas usually invoke kindness

RDLM


----------



## linne1gi

Rabbits don’t leave marshmallows.

OMAR


----------



## AliOop

Oliver's marshmallows annoyed Reynaldo.

MARS


----------



## Relle

My animals run silently.

CCQS


----------



## IrishLass

Charlie's cockatiel quotes Shakespeare. 

HFIM


----------



## linne1gi

(I can speak to this since I fell in May, playing PickleBall, just now starting to feel better).

Honestly, falling is murder!

MRDR


----------



## justjacqui

Mary really did remember

ALFM


----------



## linne1gi

Allison loved feeling magical.

MAGC


----------



## AliOop

"Magic?!" Alison gasped. "Crazy!"

GASP


----------



## linne1gi

Giraffes are so peaceful.

AFFE


----------



## lsg

A Family Feels Exalted.

EXAL


----------



## linne1gi

Every xerox allows learning.

LOWS


----------



## AliOop

Laurence Olivier was superb! 

SUPE


----------



## linne1gi

Singers use powers exponentially.

EXPO


----------



## justjacqui

Every Xylophone Played On 

GRED


----------



## Relle

Go read every day.

JTWB


----------



## AliOop

Just tell Wanda, "BYE!"

WAND


----------



## linne1gi

Whistles are never devious.

DEVI


----------



## lsg

Don't Envy Verbose Idlers.

VERB


----------



## linne1gi

Venison embodies real bargains.

GAIN


----------



## IrishLass

Grinches are irritatingly negative.

TNAL


----------



## linne1gi

They never allow luncheons. 

LUNC


----------



## Relle

Large unicorns need care.

NMKI


----------



## linne1gi

No more kids inside.

KIDS


----------



## AliOop

Kids inside destroy stuff. 

STUF


----------



## linne1gi

Stephanie tried unfriending Frieda. 

IEDA


----------



## Prysm

Ideally Explore Deserted Areas

AREA


----------



## linne1gi

Allison really explored areas.

EXPL


----------



## AliOop

Exploring xeriscapes provokes laughter.

LAUG


----------



## linne1gi

Learning answers uses grace. 

GRAC


----------



## justjacqui

Grace ran across country

PLGT


----------



## linne1gi

Peter let Grace trailblaze. 

BLAZ


----------



## lsg

Being Last Always Zaps.

ALWA


----------



## linne1gi

Allison left Washington already.

READ


----------



## AliOop

Randy elephants act dangerously.

ELEP


----------



## linne1gi

Elephants look especially photogenic. 

GENC


----------



## AliOop

Gorgeous elephants need coddling.

EPHA


----------



## linne1gi

Elephants perhaps have authority.

AUTH


----------



## Relle

Always use the hoist.

HTTK


----------



## justjacqui

How to teach kindness? 

LREM


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s remember every memory.

MEMO


----------



## IrishLass

Musical elephant memorizes opera.

ASIT


----------



## AliOop

Acrobats swing inside tunnels. 

TUNN


----------



## lsg

Tuna Usually Nets Notice.

NOTI


----------



## linne1gi

Numbers occasionally tease interest.

OCCA


----------



## AliOop

Orcas can cause annoyance.

NNOY


----------



## linne1gi

Need news on yesterday. 

YEST


----------



## AliOop

Yesterday everyone started talking. 

TART


----------



## linne1gi

Transitions are really tempting.


TMPT


----------



## AliOop

Temptations may provoke trouble. 

PROV


----------



## linne1gi

Peter rarely opened Visas.

VISA


----------



## justjacqui

Veronica is selling apples

PRGN


----------



## linne1gi

Peter remembered getting napoleons.

NAPO


----------



## AliOop

Now AliOop picks onions. 

ONIO


----------



## linne1gi

Onions! No! Isabella objected.

ISAB


----------



## LynetteO

I simply adore bees  

MPLY


----------



## linne1gi

My parents love yachts.

YACH


----------



## AliOop

Yachts accumulate crustaceous hulls. 

UMUL


----------



## Marsi

Usually moored, under load

BRBF


----------



## linne1gi

Bring rhubarb back forever.

RHUB


----------



## AliOop

Rhubarb hurts unsuspecting bears.

BEAR


----------



## Relle

Bears encourage a rhino.

RHIN


----------



## lsg

Read How I Navigated.

NAVI


----------



## linne1gi

Navigation always varies intensely.

VARI


----------



## AliOop

Variations annoy rigid individuals. 

ANNO


----------



## linne1gi

Annoyances never need opportunities

OPPO


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar presented perfect oranges

YHNM


----------



## AliOop

Yolanda helped Nevis mow.


EDNE


----------



## linne1gi

Edna doesn’t need education.

MODT


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Yolanda hastened needless modesty.
> 
> MODT


I already answered that one above you. Do you want to change yours?


----------



## linne1gi

AliOop said:


> I already answered that one above you. Do you want to change yours?


Done, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## AliOop

Many ostriches destroy things.

DEST


----------



## linne1gi

Does everyone still test?

EVER


----------



## lsg

Edible Vidalias Eclipse Radishes.

RADI


----------



## linne1gi

Radishes are dandy indeed. 

DAND


----------



## IrishLass

Dunderheaded Andy's never dandy.

DELC


----------



## Relle

David eats large cacti.

CACT


----------



## linne1gi

Cecelia acted contrary today.

TRAR


----------



## lsg

Tanning Rarely Adds Radiance.

RADI


----------



## linne1gi

Radiance always delights idols.

IDOL


----------



## justjacqui

Ivan Draws Orange Lines

PLDB


----------



## linne1gi

Patricia lost during breakfast.

FAST


----------



## LynetteO

Fashionistas always start trends. 

SDNE


----------



## Relle

So, Dennis needs eggs.

DENS


----------



## linne1gi

Danielle emailed new suppliers.

SUPP


----------



## AliOop

Someone undermined Penelope’s plan. 

NDER


----------



## IrishLass

"Natalia did!", exclaimed Rowella. 

OTIT


----------



## fjura

One time in Texas 
PYTW


----------



## Putzii

Proud Yvonne tries whistling 
GCSH


----------



## justjacqui

Greg climbed some hills

SMLR


----------



## IrishLass

Sierra Mountains loom regally.

AHPG


----------



## AliOop

All high peaks glow. 

PEAK


----------



## Relle

Please eat a kipper.

KIPI


----------



## Putzii

Kefir is pretty itchy

QEQM


----------



## justjacqui

Quinton eats quinces monthly

PLDC


----------



## IrishLass

Playful llama dances cheerily.

HITA


----------



## lsg

Here Is The Answer!

ANSW


----------



## Putzii

Anita needs sweet waffles 

YJBL


----------



## justjacqui

Yolanda just bought lentils

PODH


----------



## linne1gi

Peter often damaged hamburgers.

HAMB


----------



## Relle

Hamburgers are mainly beef

BLNA


----------



## linne1gi

Bacon lovers need answers.

LOVE


----------



## lsg

Let Opalescent Violets Enchant.

OPAL


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia pretended and lamented.

LAME


----------



## IrishLass

Lackadaisical Alfie meanders everywhere.

ITHL


----------



## linne1gi

It’s tragically hot lately!

TRAG


----------



## justjacqui

Travis Rarely Ate Grapes

ALCN


----------



## linne1gi

Alecia likes cabbage night.
NIGH


----------



## AliOop

Nigel is generously helpful.

GENE


----------



## lsg

Grey Elephants Need Earrings.

ELEP


----------



## linne1gi

Every leopard experiences problems. 

LEMS


----------



## AliOop

Leopards encounter many scenarios.

LEOP


----------



## linne1gi

Little elephants open presents. 

ELPH


----------



## River

Elves Love Playing Hopscotch. 

SCOT


----------



## linne1gi

Spinach can obviously transform.

NACH


----------



## River

Not A Chance, Harriette!

RIET


----------



## linne1gi

Restaurants increasingly end trials. 

TRAL


----------



## River

Time Really Alleviates Longing.

YALL


----------



## linne1gi

Yachting always looks lovely.

CHTI


----------



## River

Chatting Heightens Tabitha's Interest.

HEIG


----------



## linne1gi

Helwig enjoyed interesting gigs. 

GIGS


----------



## River

Good Intentions Garner Smiles.

IONS


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle organized new scents. 

CENT


----------



## River

My 88 year old mother's contribution:

Can England Negotiate Truces?

RUCE


----------



## linne1gi

Remember using coconut embeds?

BEDS


----------



## River

Beaded Embeds Dissolve Soap.

SSOL


----------



## Relle

Solid soap over liquid.

VBNM


----------



## linne1gi

Videos become new media.

MEDA


----------



## lsg

Make Every Day Amusing.

AMUS


----------



## linne1gi

Amusement makes us sing.

SING


----------



## River

River said:


> Soapmaking Increases Nice Gifting


Ooops...

INCR


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella needed credits renewed.

CRED


----------



## IrishLass

Cleaning reduces Edna's depression.

MICD


----------



## linne1gi

Yikes, poor Edna.
Mary isn't clinically depressed.

SSED


----------



## Relle

Surely Susan eats donuts ?

JHJH


----------



## lsg

Just hear John Hiccup!

HICC


----------



## linne1gi

Hiccuping is completely capricious.

IOUS


----------



## justjacqui

Ingrid often uses soap

OLDB


----------



## Relle

Only large dogs bark.

WTCC


----------



## linne1gi

When talent collects contributions.

TRIB


----------



## Relle

The rat is big.

HJKL


----------



## linne1gi

Hulking under kayaks lately?

TLKI


----------



## lsg

Tuff, Little Kids Invigorate.

INVI


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle never visited Indianapolis.

APLB


----------



## River

A Platypus Likes Bubbles

TYPU


----------



## linne1gi

Take your Platypus underwater.

WTER


----------



## justjacqui

Want To Eat Radishes

DBMT


----------



## linne1gi

Definitely bake more treats. 

FRIH


----------



## Yalikids

Four rats in house.

PYAG


----------



## linne1gi

Plan youth age groups.

GRYP


----------



## lsg

Get Ready, You Putz!

PUTZ


----------



## linne1gi

Provide ultra tracking zombies.

ZOMB


----------



## AliOop

Zombies often mean business.

BUSI


----------



## linne1gi

Better understand soap insurance.

DANY


----------



## lsg

Deliver A New Yarn.

ICTD


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella cancelled this delivery.

VERY


----------



## justjacqui

Veronica Entered Races Yesterday

IJLM


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle jauntily left Monday. 

JAUN


----------



## lsg

Jesters Are Unusually Naughty.

TERS


----------



## linne1gi

Try eating real scallops.

SCAL


----------



## IrishLass

Susie craves Antonio's lasagna.

ATST


----------



## linne1gi

Alice tried Sushi Tuesday. 

SUSH


----------



## IrishLass

Snippy Ursula sasses Harriet.

HRSI


----------



## linne1gi

Harriet rarely sasses Isabella! 

RAPT


----------



## AliOop

Rupert amazed people today.

AMAZ


----------



## linne1gi

Alice managed amazing zebras.

MNGD


----------



## lsg

Makes No Great Difference!

TBIA


----------



## Momma Hoot

Thankfully Bryan is ambiguous.

KFUL


----------



## AliOop

Karla felt unduly lazy.

UNDL


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula never deceived Linda.

NEVE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Nicely executed Vivian exclaimed!

VIVI


----------



## linne1gi

Vivian insisted very impressively.

PRES


----------



## MrsZ

Pie really eats superbly.
PIER


----------



## linne1gi

Pie is everywhere recently. 

RCTL


----------



## AliOop

Raspberry crumble tastes lovely.

RASP


----------



## MrsZ

Raspberries are so pretty!
RESO


----------



## linne1gi

Raspberries exist solely outdoors.

OTDO


----------



## LynetteO

Okay, tell Dorothy obviously.

USLY


----------



## AliOop

Ursula simply loathes Yolanda. 

YOLA


----------



## lsg

You Only Like Apples.

LIKE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is kayaking everywhere.

KAYK


----------



## IrishLass

Katherine answered 'Yes' knowingly.

WAFW


----------



## linne1gi

What Allison frequently wants. 

FREN


----------



## AliOop

Frieda really enjoys nachos.

NACH


----------



## linne1gi

Nancy always chooses honesty.

HOST


----------



## lsg

Hoot Owls Scare Tourists.

SCAR


----------



## linne1gi

Scaring can advance results.

REST


----------



## mobe_45

linne1gi said:


> Remember Eliza’s Sister Tess.





linne1gi said:


> DEER


----------



## AliOop

linne1gi said:


> Scaring can advance results.
> 
> REST


Rhonda escaped sheer terror.

TERR


----------



## linne1gi

Trusting Elaine really resonates.

RESN


----------



## IrishLass

Restless Edward snores nightly.

AWUE


----------



## linne1gi

Allison was using extra.

USGE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Understanding Sylvia gets exhausting.

EXHA


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Electric Xylophones Have Acoustics.

HAVE


----------



## Momma Hoot

Hardly anyone votes early.

YONE


----------



## linne1gi

Yesterday Ophelia nitpicked Everett. 

EVRT


----------



## lsg

Every Variety Really Tempts.

TEMP


----------



## linne1gi

Treasure everything made possible.

POSS


----------



## MrsZ

Patricia owns scented soap.
OWNS


----------



## linne1gi

Owen was needlessly sensitive.

SENT


----------



## lsg

Sincere Ernest Never Travels.

SINC


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Some idiots never concede.

IDIO


----------



## linne1gi

Idiots don’t increase opportunities.

OPPO


----------



## IrishLass

Orville's popcorn pops overflowingly.

ITGT


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella tried greasy tacos. 

TACO


----------



## MrsZ

Tony asked Clara out.
YDAT


----------



## linne1gi

You don’t always think. 

THIK


----------



## AliOop

Toes hurt if kicked. 

HURT


----------



## linne1gi

Harry uses red tomatoes.

THEY


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Harry Eats Yams

LODW


----------



## linne1gi

Lately Olivia dances wildly.

OLIV


----------



## AliOop

Olivia likes insulting Vivian.

INSL


----------



## lsg

Insults Never Strengthen Language.

LANG


----------



## linne1gi

Let’s all navigate globally.

GLOB


----------



## justjacqui

George lost our booking

FRPL


----------



## linne1gi

First responders provide legitimacy.

LEGT


----------



## justjacqui

Lucas Eats Giant Tomatoes

NTRB


----------



## linne1gi

Never try red bread. 

BRED


----------



## AliOop

Brad really enjoys diving.

DIVI


----------



## MrsZ

Diving is very interesting.
VING


----------



## linne1gi

Various insects need glucocorticoids.

COID


----------



## justjacqui

'Come Outside' Ingrid demanded

THDC


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas has decent chemistry.

CHEM


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Can he eat mushrooms?

MUSH


----------



## linne1gi

Mushrooms usually stick here.

STIK


----------



## LynetteO

Seriously, Tom is kayaking!

GSUL


----------



## lsg

Great Slang Usually Lingers.

LING


----------



## linne1gi

Lillian is never going. 

SHEG


----------



## Lyche

She'll Happily Eat Garlic

BAAL


----------



## linne1gi

Barbara always ate lasagne.

LASG


----------



## AliOop

Lasagna always stimulates gas. 

STIM


----------



## linne1gi

Sharon tried improved macaroons.
RONS


----------



## lsg

Ripe, Old Nectarines Stink.

NECT


----------



## linne1gi

Never eat candied tomatoes.

TOMA


----------



## MsTigress02

That obviously made applesauce.


JDOP


----------



## linne1gi

Just depends on proportions. 

PORP


----------



## AliOop

Porcupines only reproduce porcupines.

REPR


----------



## linne1gi

Rachel escorted premature porcupines.

PINE


----------



## AliOop

Porcupines intrinsically need embracing. 

EMBR


----------



## linne1gi

Every morning brings rain. 

RAIN


----------



## lsg

Regions Are In Need.

ICTM


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle called Tom, Monday. 

TOMM


----------



## AliOop

Tom originally married Mandy.

GINA


----------



## linne1gi

Getting investments needs advice.

ADVT


----------



## IrishLass

"Another donut?", Velma tempted. 

OPNM


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia planned new moves. 

PHEL


----------



## justjacqui

Patrick helped Ethan lift

YDNC


----------



## linne1gi

Yvonne doesn’t need candy.


VONN


----------



## lsg

Violins Often Need Notes.

NOTE


----------



## linne1gi

Notetaking often translates errors. 

TRAS


----------



## justjacqui

Timothy reluctantly asked Sarah

WMLG


----------



## linne1gi

William mastered life goals.

GOAL


----------



## IrishLass

Gladsome Orvill's always laughing.

HAAC


----------



## MrsZ

Henry and Ann Collaborate.
RATE


----------



## linne1gi

Recently Allison tried escargot. 

ESCT


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Every single column tumbled.
DRAA


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t remember any answers?

ANSW


----------



## lsg

Answers Never Solve Worries.

NESO


----------



## linne1gi

Never estimate special orders. 

ORDR


----------



## AliOop

Oh rats! Dinner's ruined!

DINN


----------



## linne1gi

Dinner is now near.

NEAR


----------



## justjacqui

Never Eat Artichokes Raw

PDLM


----------



## linne1gi

Please don't leave me.

LEVM


----------



## justjacqui

Lastly, Evan visited Mary. 

LIDG


----------



## linne1gi

Lillian isn’t doing great.

FRAT


----------



## lsg

Frogs Really Are Terrible!

GECT


----------



## linne1gi

Geckos even came through. 

THRO


----------



## AliOop

Toads have rank odors.

LODO


----------



## linne1gi

Lillian obviously doesn’t object. 

OBJT


----------



## lsg

Old Bears Just Trot.

BEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Bears enter areas readily.

AREA


----------



## AliOop

Alison rarely explains anything.

PLAI


----------



## linne1gi

Please let Allison improvise.

VISE


----------



## lsg

Verify Improbable Service Examinations.

EXAM


----------



## linne1gi

Edited x-rays are melodramatic.

MATC


----------



## dmcgee5034

Make all the cookies

COOK


----------



## linne1gi

Can our opinions keep? 

OPIN


----------



## dmcgee5034

Officials pay in nickels 

NICK


----------



## linne1gi

Nickels initially circulated kinetically. 

KINT


----------



## IrishLass

Kleptomaniacs incidentally nip things.

TINT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Tiny iguanas need teacups 

CUPS


----------



## linne1gi

Can Ursula picnic safely?

URSE


----------



## lsg

Usually Rare Seals Entertain.

ENTE


----------



## linne1gi

Everything nice teaches everyone.

RYON


----------



## AliOop

Reynaldo yearns over Natalya.

YEAR


----------



## linne1gi

Yes, even Allison regrets.

REGR


----------



## lsg

Really, Everyone Gets Regrets.

ISTO


----------



## AliOop

Inez secretly took over.

OVER


----------



## linne1gi

Only valid entries remain.

REMN


----------



## justjacqui

Ruth edited Mark's Newsletter

RDLB


----------



## linne1gi

Rita doesn’t like bread.

DOSN


----------



## lsg

Don't Oust Seniors needlessly.

OUST


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia used several tongs.

TONG


----------



## justjacqui

Thomas ordered new glue

LFMY


----------



## linne1gi

Lillian frothed my yogurt. 

YUGT


----------



## lsg

You Use Great Timing.

TIMI


----------



## linne1gi

Timing is mighty important.

PORT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Pies often rule Thanksgiving

PIES


----------



## linne1gi

Peter isn’t ever surprised.

RISD


----------



## AliOop

Riding is sometimes dangerous.

DANG


----------



## linne1gi

Daniel and Noel grandstand. 

STAD


----------



## justjacqui

Sliced Tomatoes and Dill

BNMF


----------



## linne1gi

Bill needed more furniture. 

FURN


----------



## dmcgee5034

Forum users rule NaCO 

NACO


----------



## linne1gi

Natalie added Coconut Oil.

ONUT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Ophelia never used tallow 

TALL


----------



## linne1gi

Tallow amazes Linda, lol.

LINA


----------



## IrishLass

Lard impresses Nancy astoundingly.

CODT


----------



## linne1gi

Cecilia opened doors triumphantly.

PHAN


----------



## IrishLass

Peter handles annoyances negatively.

BISS


----------



## AliOop

Beverly interprets Spanish sublimely.

SUBL


----------



## linne1gi

Sue usually buys lunch.

LUNH


----------



## dmcgee5034

Leslie underestimated Nicks heroism 

HERO


----------



## linne1gi

Harry eats Roman onions.
RMEN


----------



## River

Lillian Is Not Around.

OTAR


----------



## linne1gi

Ophelia takes advantage regularly.

PURT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Possibly undercooked roasted turkey

ROAS


----------



## linne1gi

Roasting onions assures satisfaction.  

STAF


----------



## dmcgee5034

Soft tacos are fantastic 

TACO


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas administered careful objections.

OBJT


----------



## lsg

Old Birds Just Travel.

TRAV


----------



## linne1gi

Thomas rejoiced after visiting.

VSIT


----------



## AliOop

Visiting sometimes is tedious.

TEDI


----------



## linne1gi

Travel ensures delightful information.

HTFL


----------



## Relle

Hot temperatures, flowers limp.

FMPL


----------



## linne1gi

Florida’s most popular land.

LAND


----------



## dmcgee5034

Leftovers are never depressing

DEPR


----------



## linne1gi

Definitely every part resonates.

SINT


----------



## Relle

Sing in NorthenTerritory.

NORT


----------



## linne1gi

Never order raw turkey.

TRKY


----------



## justjacqui

"Turkey's Ready!" Kelly Yelled

BRMC


----------



## linne1gi

Brian really misses Christmas.

TMAS


----------



## justjacqui

''Tonight'', Macy agreed shyly.

LOPH


----------



## linne1gi

Lol, Ophelia partied hardy! 

RDAY


----------



## lsg

Rare Daisies Are Yellow.

DAIS


----------



## Relle

Daisies and Iris, superb.

FLOW


----------



## linne1gi

Florida loves orchids well.

ORCH


----------



## justjacqui

Oscar rarely came home

DFLN


----------



## linne1gi

Dan fancied little nuts.

NUTS


----------



## lsg

Never Use Tubular Skates

SKAT


----------



## linne1gi

Steven kissed Alice tonight. 

NGHT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Never get Hoity-Toity 

(Unless you are in the Hoity-Toity Snickerdoodle League , @Relle )

HOIT


----------



## linne1gi

Happiness only involves temptation.

TNTO


----------



## River

Tiny nematodes organize neatly.

ATLY


----------



## linne1gi

Allow the local youth.

YOUH


----------



## River

Young otters usually hug.

ALLY


----------



## linne1gi

Allison likely looks young.
YUNG


----------



## Momma Hoot

You underestimate Nancy's game.

STIM


----------



## linne1gi

Starting tomorrow, Isabella moves.

TMOW


----------



## River

Titillated meercats often watch.

TSOF


----------



## dmcgee5034

Thanksgiving spent on football

BALL


----------



## linne1gi

Benjamin acts lonely lately. 
LTLY


----------



## dmcgee5034

Little Teddy left yelling

YELG


----------



## linne1gi

You easily lose ground.

GRND


----------



## lsg

Geese Rarely Need Dwellings.

RARE


----------



## linne1gi

Remember all rules easily.

MBER


----------



## River

Masterful bears embrace romance.

MANC


----------



## linne1gi

Mimicing animals needs correction.

CORR


----------



## Relle

Can ostriches run rapidly ?

GTYH


----------



## River

Greet the young heathens!

HEAT


----------



## linne1gi

Harry entered athletic training.

RTAN


----------



## River

Rita tried another number.

RITA


----------



## Relle

Running is the answer.

JJIO


----------



## River

Jill just interrogated Oliver.

OLIV


----------



## lsg

Olaf Lives In Vermont.

WHTY


----------



## River

What happened to you?

APPE


----------



## linne1gi

Alice previously prepared eggplant. 

PLNT


----------



## River

Please let Nicole try.

LETN


----------



## linne1gi

Leave everything to Nancy. 

NANY


----------



## River

Newfoundlands always need yards. 

ARDS


----------



## linne1gi

Amazing research deserves superlatives. 

PREL


----------



## River

Passionate relationships engender love.

LOVE


----------



## linne1gi

Let Olive visit Enid. 

ENID


----------



## River

Even Norbert is delighted!

LIGH


----------



## linne1gi

Linda is going home!

HOME


----------



## Relle

Has Oscar met Emily ?

KGIL


----------



## River

Kevin gets it, literally!

LITE


----------



## linne1gi

Linda insisted Tom eat.

TOMT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Typically online Monday tempts 

TEMP


----------



## linne1gi

Transferring eases my pain.

PANT


----------



## River

Perhaps Annie needs training?

EEDS


----------



## linne1gi

Enid’s eating dessert soon.

SSET


----------



## lsg

Silly Susie Eats Turnips.

TURN


----------



## linne1gi

Ted usually rates Netflix.

FLIX


----------



## River

Felicia liked ingesting xenon.

INGE


----------



## linne1gi

Isabelle needs genuine encouragement.
MNGE


----------



## AliOop

Mary's not getting excited.

CITE


----------



## linne1gi

Charles is trying everything.

EHTG


----------



## River

Ester has the goods.

GOOD


----------



## linne1gi

Get out of Dodge!

DODG


----------



## AliOop

Dodge outta Dodge, girlfriend!

FRIE


----------



## Marsi

Friendly Rivally Inspires Excellence

EXEL


----------



## linne1gi

Every xerox ends loudly.

LUDY


----------



## River

Ladies understand debutants' youth.

ERST


----------



## linne1gi

Edward returned several ties.

SVAL


----------



## River

Samantha values all lives.

LUES


----------



## linne1gi

Linda uses electric scooters.

SCTR


----------



## River

Some cats trap rats.

RATS


----------



## linne1gi

Rats always turn stinky.

TKNY


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Kylie Needs Yams

PLGS


----------



## linne1gi

Pledge loyalty, gift service.

SEVR


----------



## AliOop

Soap eliminates viruses - really!

VIRU


----------



## linne1gi

Videos in room upstairs.

UPST


----------



## dmcgee5034

Unreasonably priced sheep tallow

UNRE


----------



## lsg

Usually, Nurses Retire Enthusiastically.

ENTH


----------



## linne1gi

Essentially, nurses try harder. 

NURS


----------



## justjacqui

New Umbrella! Rain Stops.

WDBN


----------



## linne1gi

Wooden Dirt Bikes? Never.

NEVR


----------



## justjacqui

Nick eats vegetables raw

PDJN


----------



## AliOop

Please don't jump now.

JUMP


----------



## linne1gi

Janet understood multiple points. 

PNTS


----------



## MissPpoodle

Pretty Nice Tar Soap

FROG


----------



## linne1gi

Fragrances really only guide.

GUDS


----------



## AliOop

Gerard underestimated Diego's silence.

SILE


----------



## linne1gi

Sylvester is looking excellent.

LEGL


----------



## lsg

Let's Eat Green Lettuce.

TBRW


----------



## linne1gi

Try brown rice willingly.

GLYB


----------



## justjacqui

Gregory Loves Your Baking

RFGM


----------



## linne1gi

Rice frequently gets moldy. 

MLRC


----------



## IrishLass

Mice love Romano cheese.

SDAM


----------



## linne1gi

Sally doesn’t administer medication.

MDCT


----------



## lsg

Maybe Debra Can Try.

DEBR


----------



## linne1gi

Debra expected basic research.

RSRH


----------



## justjacqui

Rachel shaved Rebecca's head

HDCM


----------



## Relle

Has Deidre caught measles.

CVBN


----------



## linne1gi

Can Vernon bring newspapers?

NSPR


----------



## MissPpoodle

No special permit required

PORT


----------



## linne1gi

Permits often require taxes.

TACK


----------



## River

Teach all children kindness.

KIND


----------



## linne1gi

Kindness is never difficult.

DFCL


----------



## lsg

Don't Feed Cats Licorice.

LICO


----------



## MissPpoodle

laughter is clinically ordered

DOGS


----------



## linne1gi

Definitely only going Saturday.

STDY


----------



## River

So, Tina does yoga?

YOGA


----------



## AliOop

Yolanda only gets A's. 

GETS


----------



## linne1gi

Giselle estimated time squarely. 

SQRL


----------



## River

Some question rational logic.

QUES


----------



## linne1gi

Questions usually equal surprises.

SPRS


----------



## AliOop

Surprises protect rare secrets. 

SECR


----------



## linne1gi

Secrets essentially create rumors.

CRTE


----------



## AliOop

Creating rumors takes effort. 

RUMO


----------



## linne1gi

Remember, usually managers observe.

BSVE


----------



## lsg

Buy Several Versatile Edibles.

EDIB


----------



## linne1gi

Edibles does impact buying.

BPES


----------



## River

Betsy's pies earn stars.

EARN


----------



## linne1gi

Eddie always runs nearby.

NRBY


----------



## MissPpoodle

Neurotics rarely believe you

RARE


----------



## AliOop

Rubies are rare everywhere.

RUBI


----------



## linne1gi

Remember using boring ingredients?

GRES


----------



## River

Great readers enjoy stories. 

ATRE


----------



## linne1gi

Allison tried real estate.

STLR


----------



## lsg

Silly Tyler Like Rice.

IRCT


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella really craved tacos. 

TCST


----------



## River

That cat stays tidy.

TIDY


----------



## linne1gi

Today, Isabella drank yogurt.

YGRT


----------



## River

Younger generations read texts.

READ


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle enlisted alternate dating.

DTGR


----------



## River

Do tigers growl relentlessly? 

ROWL


----------



## linne1gi

Rochelle obviously wears leopard.

LPRD


----------



## Relle

Large panthers roam daily.

PANY


----------



## linne1gi

Please admonish new yuppies.

ADMN


----------



## dmcgee5034

Adorable Dalmatians meet Nicholas

DALM


----------



## linne1gi

Don’t admit language mistakes.

MSTK


----------



## dmcgee5034

Missing Santa terrifies kids

ANTA


----------



## linne1gi

Allison never told Ana.

NVRA


----------



## lsg

New Victims Rarely Adjust.
VICI


----------



## MissPpoodle

Victory induces curious idiosyncrasies

FOOT


----------



## linne1gi

Feelings only occasionally teach.

TCHL


----------



## MissPpoodle

Teach children healthy lifestyles

PLOP


----------



## AliOop

Please limit obnoxious people.

OBNO


----------



## linne1gi

Only bring navel oranges.

RNGS


----------



## MissPpoodle

Right now girls... Sing!

SING


----------



## linne1gi

Sadie isn’t near graduation.

GRDT


----------



## AliOop

Graduation, really? Do tell!

DOTE


----------



## justjacqui

Don't open the envelope!

MVGT


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe visit graduates tomorrow.

TMRW


----------



## Relle

Too much rain worries.

HUIJ


----------



## dmcgee5034

Her uncle’s into jingles. 

UNCL


----------



## linne1gi

Useless news comes late.

LTWN


----------



## lsg

Let The Whiners Nap.

WHIN


----------



## linne1gi

What happens in newsgroups?

GRPS


----------



## justjacqui

Grace runs past schools

FLMB


----------



## linne1gi

Florence likes master batching.

BTCH


----------



## Relle

Bring the children home.

RTYI


----------



## lsg

Really Thick Yarn Itches.
ITCH


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella tried chocolate hearts.

HRTS


----------



## Jennsmith097

He ran to someone 

TBWJ


----------



## linne1gi

This book was judged.

JDGD


----------



## justjacqui

Judy delivers goods daily

URMV


----------



## linne1gi

Ursula remembered many varieties.

VRTS


----------



## justjacqui

Veronica rarely takes supplements

PLFM


----------



## linne1gi

Please let Francis mediate.

MDTE


----------



## AliOop

Meditating decreases Tom's edginess.

MEDI


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe everyone dances intensely?

TNSL


----------



## lsg

Terry Naturally Sings Loudly.

TABR


----------



## justjacqui

Tony always brings raisins

FRKL


----------



## linne1gi

Frank rans kilometers lately. 

LTLY


----------



## Relle

Little tiny littles yell.

DFWI


----------



## linne1gi

Dream from work instead.

NSTD


----------



## River

Net savings trend downward.

SAVI


----------



## lsg

See, Andy's Very Indignant!

EOTS


----------



## linne1gi

Everything on top stays.

TPST


----------



## AliOop

Terrence pleaded, "Stop that!"

STOP


----------



## linne1gi

Stacey took Ophelia’s purse!

PRSE


----------



## AliOop

People really steal everything!

EVER


----------



## linne1gi

Everything varies everywhere, really.

VREY


----------



## dmcgee5034

Violet rarely eats yogurt

YOGU


----------



## linne1gi

Yolanda often gets upset. 

UPST


----------



## River

understanding people satisfies tremendously.

TREM


----------



## linne1gi

This really explains meditation.

MDTN


----------



## lsg

Marines Don't Take Negativity.

NEGA


----------



## linne1gi

Never emit gas actually!

CTLY


----------



## dmcgee5034

Christmas Trees loved yearly 

YEAR


----------



## AliOop

Yolanda's elephant acted ridiculously.

RIDI


----------



## linne1gi

Remember insurance doesn’t inform.


IFRM


----------



## dmcgee5034

Interesting friends run markets

MARK


----------



## linne1gi

Mary also reported kindness.

KNDS


----------



## dmcgee5034

Kids never doubt Santa

SNTA


----------



## linne1gi

Santa’s needed to amaze. 

MAZE


----------



## lsg

Misplaced Arrows Zapped Enoch.

NOCH


----------



## linne1gi

Never offer children horsefeathers!

HRSF


----------



## Relle

Has Rebecca super fatted ?

JOPE


----------



## linne1gi

Julia opened practice early.

PRCT


----------



## AliOop

Practice really curates talent.

TALE


----------



## linne1gi

This article launched early.

LNCH


----------



## River

Lemmings never charge headlong.

LEMM


----------



## linne1gi

Linda embraces magnificent music. 

MGNF


----------



## lsg

Megan's Gnoche Never Fails.

IGTS


----------



## River

Ingrid gave Thomas sweets.

WEET


----------



## linne1gi

William estimated expense totals. 

TTLS


----------



## Relle

The train leaves soon.

SOON


----------



## linne1gi

Susan only occasionally notices. 

NTCS


----------



## justjacqui

Never Tell Charlotte Secrets

THLD


----------



## linne1gi

There’s hardly legal differences.

DFNC


----------



## Relle

Do flowers need care ?

FLOW


----------



## linne1gi

Florida lawmakers overwhelmingly won.

VEWM


----------



## lsg

Various Efforts Were Made.

EGBD


----------



## linne1gi

Everything goes back down.

THGB


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Harry goes bowling

HDLC


----------



## linne1gi

Harry doesn’t like Coffee.

CFFE


----------



## justjacqui

Carl Fights Fires Energetically

FDMB


----------



## linne1gi

Frank doesn’t make blintzes. 

BLNT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Beautiful lights nicely twinkle 

TWIN


----------



## lsg

Tornado Weather Is Nearing.

ISOS


----------



## linne1gi

In search of soap! 

SRCH


----------



## AliOop

Searching reveals clever hiding. 

EALS


----------



## linne1gi

Everything about liquid soap.

ABUT


----------



## dmcgee5034

All bakers understand timing

MING


----------



## linne1gi

My in-laws need guidance.

GDNC


----------



## justjacqui

Give David New Clothes

FROB


----------



## linne1gi

Frank rarely opened bottles.

BTLS


----------



## River

Better take Leticia seriously!

ICIA


----------



## linne1gi

Isabella cannot imagine anchovies.

ANCH


----------



## justjacqui

Anna never cans ham

LMFA


----------



## linne1gi

Linda made favorite appetizers. 

PTZR


----------



## IrishLass

Perhaps tomorrow Zorro rides.

IHSW


----------



## River

I hope so, Wilma!

HOPE


----------



## linne1gi

Having online payment enabled.

NBLD


----------



## lsg

Nobody Blabs Like Donald.

ITBO


----------



## linne1gi

It’s trouble but orderly.

DRLY


----------



## johnnyusa

hottey toddy dance party
honest Democrats protect tabulators
high density toilet paper


----------



## linne1gi

johnnyusa said:


> hottey toddy dance party
> honest Democrats protect tabulators
> high density toilet paper


You have to use the 4 letters from the previous poster, and leave your own 4 letters.  The last letters are DRLY.


----------



## johnnyusa

Dissipate reason, yield love

gvst


----------



## linne1gi

Give voice, support training.

TRNG


----------



## AliOop

Tom's really no good.

EALL


----------



## linne1gi

Edward almost left London. 

LNDN


----------



## dmcgee5034

Last night Donner neighed 

DONN


----------



## linne1gi

Dinner only needed naps.

NNAP


----------



## River

Nancy never attends practice. 

VERA


----------



## dmcgee5034

Very exciting reindeer adventures 

REIN


----------



## linne1gi

Reindeer entertain inside never.

TRTN


----------



## lsg

Try Reaching True North.

TOCD


----------



## linne1gi

Try out Chicken Divan.

DVAN


----------



## AliOop

Does Vanna announce numbers?  _(clue: Wheel of Fortune)_

UNCE


----------



## linne1gi

Uncle Nate called Eddie. 

CLLD


----------



## AliOop

Donner often neighs nightly.

EIGH


----------



## linne1gi

Eddie isn’t going home.

GNGH


----------



## lsg

Gents Never Get High.

FBTD


----------



## linne1gi

Frank bought twenty documents.

DCMT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Drinkers cheer midnight tonight

CHER


----------



## linne1gi

Cheering happens everywhere regardless!

RGDL


----------



## Journey

Real Gals Do Laughter

JHAS


----------



## AliOop

Jupiter has affected Saturn.

SATU


----------



## linne1gi

Sally also tried uniforms.

UNFM


----------



## lsg

Useless Nagging Frightens Mark.

HNYM


----------



## River

Happy New Year, Minions!

MINI


----------



## linne1gi

Mary is never impressed! 

PRSD


----------



## River

Penelope rarely seems disturbed.

DIST


----------



## dmcgee5034

Daylight inspired soaping time

TIME


----------



## linne1gi

They immediately made Enchiladas. 

NCHL


----------



## River

No complaints here, Louise!

COMP


----------



## linne1gi

Could Ophelia make pancakes?

PNCK


----------



## lsg

Please, Never Clout Kindergarteners.

GART


----------



## linne1gi

Get Annabelle random treasures. 

TRSR


----------



## AliOop

Treasures reveal someone’s reasons. 

VEAL


----------



## linne1gi

Various examples are listed.

LSTD


----------



## River

Let Samantha try decoupage.

COUP


----------



## linne1gi

Cancel our upcoming passports.

PSPT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Probably some pasta tonight

PAST


----------



## AliOop

Pasta again?? Stop teasing! 

TEAS


----------



## Relle

Tonight, eggplant and spaghetti.

EGGP


----------



## linne1gi

Eggplant gave Ginger Pancreatitis!

CTAT


----------



## dmcgee5034

Crumble topped apple tartlets

TART


----------



## lsg

Taste A Rare Treat.

RIST


----------



## linne1gi

Rosemary is scientifically tested.

SCTC


----------



## AliOop

Someone cut the cheese.

HEES


----------



## linne1gi

Hello, Everyone’s eating Spaghetti! 

SPGH


----------



## AliOop

Spaghetti? Please get heaps! 

HEAP


----------



## linne1gi

Helen explains Arithmetic phenomenally.

PHNM


----------



## dmcgee5034

Planning happy new memories 

MEMO


----------



## linne1gi

Maybe even memories overstimulate.

VRST


----------



## dmcgee5034

Violet roses smell terrific

TERR


----------



## linne1gi

Teresa eats raw radishes.

RDSH


----------



## Relle

Radishes don't seem hot.

HOTY


----------



## linne1gi

Happiness often takes years.

TKSY


----------



## justjacqui

Tomorrow Kym Sells Yams

LCBN


----------



## lsg

Little Cry Babies Nap.

ISTD


----------



## dmcgee5034

Installing stereos takes dexterity 

DETY


----------



## linne1gi

Definitely essential to yield.

YLDF


----------

